# 2017 Morel Update HERE



## noskydaddy

Report Your Finds Here for 2017

That one board is getting too long so I thought why not start a 2017 one here?

If you can please report your finds on this topic, it will make it easier for us to stay posted.

@NSD


----------



## parrothead

Saw the first find of the year on the Georgia site.


----------



## parrothead

Looks like last year March 17th was the first reports.


----------



## noskydaddy

I see Matherly reported a find in Southern Indiana 
by Evansville or Hoosier National Forest.

That's good news!


----------



## pamorelsxs

I saw the dot on his map but the report said Jefferson, Indiana. I mapped it just to see how close to OH it was. It's slightly NW of Indianapolis. Was a little shocked to see a find anywhere in Indiana this early. I may be headed to OH sooner than later . . . .


----------



## parrothead

Wonder if that is Jefferson County?


----------



## noskydaddy

Interesting. I guess we'll have to wait for more details!

In any event, very cool.


----------



## noskydaddy

Ok, interesting...

So I see the report too. March 2nd. 

Couple things, "FB" for name must mean Facebook. 
(I noticed many have FB for the name in the report)

That's a little too non-specific for myself.

Also, I see it does say only JEFFERSON for location, 
which would be really surprising if it were. (Not saying impossible!)

Lastly, and I need help on this one: 

He/She found 50+ morels looking at the picture, and it says they're "blacks"

Do they look like blacks to any one else?

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.com/category/mushroom-reports/


----------



## deleted

The one listed on the 20th from Ireland is a Black, the others you mention are a Gray variety my friend.


----------



## deleted

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.com/mushroom-reports/mushroom-report-2937/


----------



## Guest

Thank God someone started a new thread for this season.. Having to jump to page 101 to see current post was getting aggravating.. I looked at the post on Matherly's page, about the Morel find in Jefferson.. I find it hard to believe that greys are popping up anywhere in Indiana right now.. I'm 60 miles north of Indy, and while it has been an extremely warm winter, the ground Temps are no where close to where they need to be for the greys to pop.. The warmest reading I've seen in my yard was 43, and that thermometer was in the sun on a day that it was almost 70 outside.. There's no doubt that if this weather keeps up this season is going to start early, but I'm not even expecting to see any blacks for another few weeks around here.. The way things look right now, I'm planning on taking my vacation time the 3rd week of April.. Last year, my best week of hunting was from April 23nd - 30th..


----------



## noskydaddy

@Finder,

You know you're a morel addict when you take your vacations around the season!

I'll be doing the same. HAHA

P.S. - hi @Vern! I saw your post buddy.


----------



## morelsandmanners

Those are blacks in the photo. They will appear a very pale yellow to yellow tan in color. I know that sounds ate up but its true. Also keep in mind there are 2 different types of black morels, I say there is 3 or more. However im not a mycologist. I could be wrong, but I would say that report is bogus. However I have been told I was full of it on early finds too.


----------



## deleted

Hi fellow shroomoligists..since last years early attach of spammers and naysayers, i will be sure to document my first find this season as a few of us did last year.
The hunt is sure to be on in the near future and i hope its a banner year..peace out.


----------



## noskydaddy

Oh yeah, remember if some old timer has 400 acres to give up for hunting, BEWARE.

HAHA

And Blondes dames.

@Vern0 always falls for the ladies!


----------



## nutsak

Lol, 400 acres guy. I remember that scam a couple years ago. How long do I need to be a member of the website until I get to update my photo?


----------



## noskydaddy

@nutsak

I posted a reply with an interest in one of your micro mesh saks,
but larger than the ones I purchased last time.

12" x 24" micro mesh 

Price?


----------



## deleted

What can i say...Im a dirty old man and a moron at the same time...its a burden but i must try dammit...lol


----------



## parrothead

Guy on Kentucky bd. said he found some in Jefferson Co. Kentucky which is L-ville area.


----------



## ricard76

Posted pics of my Louisville,KY find on Matherly's site because I can't figure out how to post pics here.


----------



## nutsak

noskydaddy - I can do larger but the largest I cant Print the camo is 19 1/2 inches. If you want white with a black design printed on it I can make those for sure up to 36inches.

This pouch in a 16 x 20 would be $15.00

 

I also have a single black pouch, its huge like 16 x 20, The mesh is larger like a 1/4 inch mesh. 

I will get some photos of it and list it today. However that one cant take any design it would be solid black.


----------



## noskydaddy

White is a poor color because I'll stick out like a sore thumb.
I like to be embedded and invisible in the woods. 
(The morels can see you!)

I got a little confused on the options you provided, 
so let me ask you this:

Can you tell me again what your max size for micro-mesh is?


----------



## deleted

Dude you need one that's Neon so some squirrel hunter wont bust a cap in yo ass... :lol:


----------



## myfinds65

Ricard76 has reported finding small blacks in Jefferson county, KY just two days ago. I hope we don't get a bad freeze and hurt the season like it did here last year.


----------



## noskydaddy

Testing out sharing pictures again. 
Only a test. Found LAST YEAR.


----------



## deleted

good job nosky, can you remind me which link was it that you copied and pasted please ?


----------



## noskydaddy

@vern,

One thing is true, its way harder than it needs to be.

Which program are you uploading to?


----------



## parrothead

Calling for snow Saturday. Hope they are wrong.


----------



## noskydaddy

Same here. BUMMER

Time to go south!


----------



## hawks88

Looking like some snow in the near future. Hope it doesn't ruin the season. Also, thanks for making a new thread.


----------



## deleted

@noskydaddy,
i use Photobucket pal.
easy uploading to there but then you have three links to copy and paste from for uploading to here. i think its the middle one but not positive..lol i'll figure it out. ...
i am down south just across the river from Louisville Ky. even if it snows Sunday...it will just insulate the ground from getting any colder since it will be well above freezing. i plan to head out Saturday and look. i will report back for sure.
not gonna be fooled like last year and find out i was about ten days late...lol


----------



## deleted

test uploading a pic from last year i hope... &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## deleted

Close enough..lol.. it was the HTML link. i just need to cut the link in half.


----------



## noskydaddy

Good job @verno!


----------



## noskydaddy

Remember @vern, don't get all upset and dejected if you don't score.

Last year, you nearly had a conniption fit!

Stay centered. Balanced.

These kids nowadays, I tell ya...


----------



## deleted

Q: What would a mushroom car say? A: Shroom shroom!
Q: What does a woman call a mushroom with a 12" penis? A: A-fungi to be with!
Q: Why was the kid able to do magic?
A: He ate magic mushrooms!

A mushroom goes into a bar and sits down to order a drink. The bartender walks over and says, ''I'm sorry sir, but we don't serve your kind here.''

The mushroom sits back and asks ,''Why not? I'm a fun guy ! 




:mrgreen:


----------



## noskydaddy

There is a new report out and it looks like Southern IN is starting to come alive.


----------



## parrothead

Temps starting Thursday wont help 30 for high one day then 40s through next Thur. Lows as low as 18 through 30s.


----------



## pamorelsxs

@ Nosky - That map is coming alive. Seeing that find in southern WV . . . inching closer to PA. Find reported in southern OH on this board yesterday. Weatherman has pulled the rug out from underneath though. Amazing how much their forecast has changed for the next 15 days. Cold snap predicted for us here in PA starting Fri; lows in the teens and 20s for that week. Definitely gonna put a reset on the season here and slow things down. Well, provided the forecasters are right?? But . . . we all know that Mother Nature does her own thing.


----------



## pamorelsxs

We musta been typing at the same time ParrotHead. Yeah, this cold is hard to stomach knowing that morels are being found so close. But, hell -- it is just the 2nd week of March. Hard to tell @ this point just what kinda year this is gonna turn out to be. Well just have to hang onto our seats and enjoy the ride. :wink:


----------



## pamorelsxs

We'll . . .


----------



## noskydaddy

<span style="font-size: xx-large"><strong>PSA</strong></span>

Since you said you're in PA, I just remembered something that can 
affect you and ANY ONE of us while out in the field.

Particularly notice: Minnesota, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania, &amp; New York 

<span style="font-size: xx-large"><strong>LYME DISEASE CASES REPORTED - 2001 vs 2015</strong></span>








<span style="font-size: x-large"> </span><span style="font-size: x-large"> </span>


----------



## tommyjosh

[video]https://youtu.be/sFwwGQRs6B4[/video] please subscribe for mushroom vids


----------



## deleted

Well this totally sucks...going to be 72 today and then back to winter tomorrow and staying that way for the unforeseeable future. im all dressed up and no where to go...ugh


----------



## pamorelsxs

@ noskydaddy -- The ticks are AWFUL up here and have been for the last few years. I cannot tell you how many people I know with the disease. And most of them aren't the outdoors type. I truly believe that they weren't aware / informed. Thing is, you don't have to go into the woods to be affected. They can come into your home on the pets, while you're mowing the grass, at the park . . . they can catch a ride from anywhere. Be PROACTIVE! Be PREPARED! Be PROTECTED!

This visual was definitely a reminder for all of us. Thank you!


----------



## nutsak

NoSkyDaddy, I can print 13x19 Panels in camo. Sewn that becomes roungly 12 1/2 x 18 inches. 

I have 1 Black Heavy Nylon mesh pouch I just created. Triple stitched like everything else. 

its 23 x 26 Inches. I wouldn't go much larger than that or the morels will start crushing themselves with the weight of stacking.

Here it is. ---&gt;  https://www.etsy.com/listing/503943046/heavy-duty-nylon-mesh-morel-hunting?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## deleted

tuck your pants into your socks, tuck your shirt in,ware a hat and when you get home cloths off and check everywhere, especially your armpits and if you are Nutsack...then check your nutsack...lol


----------



## parrothead

Just go to WaL Mart and buy a laundry bag.


----------



## mmh

My wife bought several large laundry bags, cut, sewed, put drawstrings in and personalized each bag with

our family members Morel nicknames and gave them as x-mas gifts. Everyone loved them.


----------



## nutsak

We used potato bags when I was a kid. 
The Walmart Bags tear open easily. 
My Bags are Triple Stitched with Heavy Duty treads. 
I also Customize professionally and print in full color.

Can your wife do this?


----------



## nutsak

Full Color. DOUBLE Panel Mesh Walls, Triple Stitched Seams.  https://www.etsy.com/listing/230731724/premium-camo-morel-mushroom-drawstring?ref=shop_home_active_88


----------



## deleted

I think that the Groundhog just poked his head out again and revised the forecast and added another six more weeks to winter...im freezing my gonads off here and im south of most of you guys...ugh


----------



## parrothead

I agree Vern. This is just a little frost this is a hard freeze. Saw a guy posted a find on March 2nd in Salem. Closest I have seen to me. This weather will not help.


----------



## eternalsunking

I am located north of Indianapolis but I have access to some acreage in Ripley County southeast of Greensburg. Aside from the current crappy weather.. is there anyone in the area that can help me keep an eye on when conditions become just right. I may only have one shot at hunting down south.


----------



## noskydaddy

<span style="font-size: large">Here go with the "available land" again! 8-O 

Anyways...

We got 11" of snow in 48 hours here in Northern Indiana. 
Weather forecast said PERSISTENT SNOW BANDS off the big lake.
Haha, great!

Here's the good news: 
Moisture for the ground is always good for fungus!</span>


----------



## capn morel

Is anyone else having a problem with this site crashing? I'm using IExplorer and it stops working when I go to morels.com. Hope this site isn't infected with a fungus or something, Ha!


----------



## deleted

no issues for me Capn...


----------



## tommyjosh

[video]https://youtu.be/cMXeHjJULHc[/video] subscribe @ Midwest Mushrooms


----------



## parrothead

Looks like this weather shut down everything. checked surrounding states and nothing there either on their boards.


----------



## deleted

Good morning everyone, I dont know what is worst...gold prospectors or mushroom hunters...lol. we are both waiting for the ground to thaw so we can get our pans or our bags out and hit the trail bound for the promised land. 
based on last years research compiled from our local community... except for a limited early find here and there, not much was happening before about the 15th of April. as much as we want the season to start yesterday...except for that early weeks record setting spring heatwave, we are stuck waiting for the real spring weather to get here. we have already saw our first sign of spammers show up so we know that its getting close..lol..
In the mean time, ill just sit back and enjoy chatting with our group of comrades here and keep my eyes are ears open and wait for that magical day when we all can hit the woods and find our pot of gold.
Peace out....Vern


----------



## deleted

Any body need a job ? looks like IU is looking a head coach... :mrgreen:


----------



## tommyjosh

When should the greys start popping in southern Indiana :roll:


----------



## mmh

Vern

My wife has a lot of experience coaching from the couch, any idea who to contact at IU?


----------



## deleted

Her coaching from the couch should produce at least as good as they have up till now...lmao...check Craigs list...job probably posted there..he-he.

@ tommyjosh, i live down in Clark Co. and last year it was around April 8th before anything started to pop. just need a few 70 degrees daytime with night time temps to stay above 45-50 degrees. if you see any May apples start then its time to get busy my friend.


----------



## pamorelsxs

Afternoon Vern and everyone -- Like you, waiting on the spring weather . . . again. I told myself I'll make good use of this down time to get things done around here while I wait. Weather over my way is lookin' like a slow but steady warm-up with lots of precip predicted. I'll take it and whistle while I work . . .


----------



## Guest

We needed that cold snap we just had, it slowed things back down a little bit.. The ground temps in my area were getting very close to critical conditions for fruiting.. If we would have gotten just a couple more warm sunny days before that cold snap moved in, our season could have been a total loss this year.. I've been watching the old farmers almanac and they hit the nail pretty much right on the head about the weather we've had the last few weeks.. According to them the weather is supposed to be pretty much normal for the rest of March and all of April.. Mother nature should start waking up here in the next couple weeks.. We don't have much longer to wait fellas..


----------



## morelsandmanners

@finder i agree, this is what March is supposed to feel like. We were heading for an early and short season. This weather has got me amped for this season, it finally feels like it might be on time for once. I call it a friends get some too season, not just the family.


----------



## Guest

@MorelsandManners, I was starting to freak out over those southern IN finds posted on Matherly's page.. His post are normally pretty reliable.. Thank God the snow came when it did.. It's been a few years since we've had what I would call a normal season.. Last year started out great, but then temps climbed into the high 80's and shut everything down a couple weeks early.. I'm stoked about this year also.. My grandpa always used to say, a mild winter means there will be plenty of morels for dinner.. My goal is to stuff my deep freezer completely full of morels and ramps this year.. Last year 40lbs filled my freezer up halfway.. So to hit my goal this year, I'm going to need 80lbs of mushrooms..


----------



## deleted

hay FinderOfTheShrooms, how do you prepare you shrooms for the freezer ?

p.s...last time i hoped for a cold snap was in August...lol


----------



## shroomtrooper

About ID for black morels, I was taught if the ridges are black or even darker than the body its a black morel. Some ridges are very black, some black morels not so much but are darker. If the body looks like a black Morel but the ridges are not black its not a black Morel. I am no expert tho


----------



## ricard76

Very often the young newly popped blacks will be tan in color with no black ridges immediately. They will show black ridges after growing for a couple of days.


----------



## Guest

Vern, I learned this trick from my grandmother, and it's by far my favorite method of preserving morels.. You prepare them exactly like you are going to cook them.. I cut mine in half, dip them into an egg and milk mixture, and dredge them into all purpose flour.. Then instead of cooking them, I arrange them in a single layer on cookie sheets, and place them in the freezer until they are frozen.. It usually takes about three hours or so.. You want them to be pretty much rock hard, so they won't stick together when you put them in freezer bags.. If they stick to the cookie sheets, just slide a thin spatula under them, and they'll pop right off.. They'll keep in the freezer for a year, and you cant tell the difference between frozen and fresh when you eat them.. Just throw them into some hot oil right out of the freezer and cook them until they are golden brown..


----------



## deleted

Thanks for the reply my friend. as it turns out you, your grandmother, and i are all on the same page. that's exactly the same way i do it.
as for eating them, i always use a deep fryer. fresh oil highly recommended. add some horseradish sauce and Coronas and you are in business...


----------



## noskydaddy

@Finder

No pre-cooking before freezing?

Just want to clarify.

Thanks buddy


----------



## Guest

My dad puts horseradish on his morels.. Im not a big fan of horseradish though.. I like dipping mine in a tangy BBQ sauce, or the juice of a nice medium rare steak.. I tried something new with a few pounds of my smaller shrooms last year and they turned out pretty good.. I left them whole and stuffed them with a mixture of cream cheese, cooked Italian sausage, and diced ramps.. Then I breaded them and froze them like normal.. They didn't last in the freezer very long, all three bags were gone before the end of May..


----------



## noskydaddy

@Finder,

You're killing me! ALL THAT sounds great!


----------



## Guest

NoSky, nope no pre-cooking necessary.. Just bread them and freeze them.. The only trick is to get them in the freezer fast.. the quicker you can get them in the freezer after harvest the better they will be.. I try and freeze mine the same day they were picked, but it's not a big deal if you wait till the next day to process them..


----------



## Guest

Is anyone else having a problem with email notifications from this site? I subbed to this thread but I'm not getting any notifications at all..


----------



## ricard76

Finder, I have frozen mine in the past exactly as you mentioned and they are great that way. However, mine tend to freezer burn after @ 6 months. I store mine in regular freezer bags. Are you using food saver vacuum pack bags to allow
yours to keep longer without freezer burning?


----------



## noskydaddy

@Finder,

I do not get notifications even tho I click to be notified as well.
Weird, because it was working for me in the beginning.

Not sure what's going on but the site may need some upkeep.


----------



## deleted

Good day everyone...just a couple of comments, 
i have never missed an email alert so i dont have a clue what might be your problem with the site my friend.
i bought an older model of a food saver on ebay at a great discount from a new one and its the best way to go for long term freshness in my opinion. also i NEVER soak my shrooms to avoid water retention. i give a quick rinse and pat them dry so as to not freeze any water in them and the same for fresh frying them. they will be firmer and crispier to eat. 
Down south here we are having a huge warm up coming in a couple of days with seventies every day and fifty's at night so i hope next week to find a few.


----------



## noskydaddy

What's weird VERN is mine used to work all the time.
Even this year on THIS thread!

Then, suddenly, it didn't.

I can tell from your picture that you are a tech savvy AI scientist / computer programmer.
So tell us what we're doing wrong.

:wink:


----------



## deleted

Even with all of my advanced technical knowledge... all i come up with is that someone just doesn't like you. :mrgreen: 
have you checked your spam folder to see if they are being rerouted there ?
also might check your profile and make sure that your email address is still there and correct...


----------



## deleted

might be that your account was hacked by the Russians... :idea:


----------



## pamorelsxs

You always make me laugh, Vern. Love your sense of humor and quick wit . . .


----------



## pamorelsxs

I posted this link over on the PA site. We all know we can research all day long but Mother Nature does her own thing . . . 

Here is link for those of you that like to research. Maybe find a correlation with the temps and precip to your past finds?? You can change your location once you get to the link. I suggest you click on your state and choose one of the listed cities. Otherwise, it will search and search and not show you anything. :- ( Some very small towns are listed for PA while much larger towns are not??? Hence, the suggestion of choosing what they have. 

http://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/pittsburgh/pennsylvania/united-states/uspa3601/2016/2


----------



## Guest

Ricard, I just use the regular zip lock freezer bags.. Then I stack five freezer bags in a plastic grocery sack, tie them shut, and put them in the deep freezer.. I freeze corn and greenbeans the same way and I've never had any problems with freezer burn.. It could be your freezer itself causing the Frost bite.. My parents had a freezer that had an automatic defrost mode.. When it defrosted the temperature fluctuation would cause freezer burn..

NoSky, Same thing here with the notifications.. I was getting them fine at first and then they just stopped.. I think Vern's probably right.. It's the damn Russians fault.. They're conspiring to steal our mushrooms..


----------



## noskydaddy

Can you believe it???

@Vern, I DID check my SPAM folder and ALL 
10 notifications were in there.

@Finder, I might suggest checking SPAM too. (Do you Gmail by chance???)

I can't reason why it would start putting in spam folder 
all of a sudden, but I have to admit, I never thought to check.

Verno saves the day!


----------



## Guest

NoSky, mine were in my spam folder also.. Vern is the hero of the day.. That's weird how they just started going to spam all of the sudden.. Gmail must have updated or something.. Vern, After tomorrow the weather here is supposed to be in the 60's with lows in the upper 40's and 50's.. I'm probably going to wait another week or so before making my first trek into the woods this year.. I normally start finding my first blacks around the second week of April, but with this crazy weather we've been having things could very well start a little early for me this year.. I can't wait, I've been couped up indoors all winter.. I'm ready to get back outside and burn a fatty with mother nature..


----------



## noskydaddy

Great news!

Oh man Verno is gonna have a SWELLED head now!!!

And just so I'm clear since I've really never hunted blacks, 
hardwoods like oak, poplar, sycamore are what were looking for?


----------



## deleted

Damn...i was hoping it was the Russians...lol.
same thing happened to me with two other site email notifications, found them in the spam file.
You may kiss my ring or my ass which ever one is more appropriate..lmao
Hay Finder...believe me when i tell ya...im not waiting that long to burn a big fatty...


----------



## Guest

I hope the Russians don't come after Vern now.. I mean with his knowledge and experience, he could make Russia a world power again practicality over night.. The blacks are a lot more scarce where I live than the yellows and the greys.. I'm lucky if I find 2lbs in a season.. I find them around living ash trees, living white pine trees, living poplars, dead oak trees.. Basically when I'm hunting for blacks early in the season, I go to a hardwood forest and look under every tree.. There doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to the way they grow.. I've found them growing in the middle of a trail, growing from underneath a huge rock, even found one growing out of the side of a cliff one time.. I wish I could find more of the blacks because they are my favorite.. If I remember correctly, you live quite a bit farther north then I do.. I think the blacks are a lot more prevalent up where you live.. You just have to take your time and look real close, they can be hard to see sometimes..

Vern, I have an indoor smoking room, that's the only way I keep my sanity during the winter months.. I'm ready to burn one in the great outdoors again though.. Smoking in the woods is the greatest thing ever in my book..


----------



## noskydaddy

Awesome @Finder thanks again! Good feedback.

P.S. - I like your new morel picture this season.

Far Out.


----------



## deleted

I used to hunt the blacks when i lived down in Mississippi back in the sixties until Gov. Wallace got shot. thats when i figured that the Blonds would be a lot less trouble ***That joke sucked i know***..  Blacks, Grays, Yellows, Gay, Straight, ...what ever, i love everybody the same both people And Fungi. 
i live down south in Clark Co. just across the river from Louisville Ky. starting tomorrow its gonna be in the upper 70's and nights around 50 for longer than a week. i am really hoping to find a few next week just to wet my beak just a little.

if anyone else needs my profeskinal Teckional advice...just hollar at me any time.


----------



## noskydaddy

</a>


----------



## deleted

Now that's funny i dont care who you are...lmfao.


----------



## Guest

Lmao NoSky.. Here's the best I could do on my phone lol..


----------



## cwlake

you guys are cracking me up! thanks for the entertainment while I'm at work! @ Nosky, I hunt Stueben co and just north across the line. I have certain areas where the blacks come back year after year. So when you find them,remember. I find the most around mature tulip poplars. Best on a gradual hillside. @ Finder, I have found that my concentration is not as good for spotting those elusive shrooms after partaking in the fatty.


----------



## deleted

The big Fatty is EVIL..EVIL...it makes you want more shrooms but wont let you find them...pure EVIL i tell you... :!:


----------



## noskydaddy

@CWlake, thanks I'll remember that. Appreciate the advice.

Glad to provide some levity too. (At VERN'S expense!)


----------



## Guest

CW, None of my fungus finding buddies will partake in a fatty with me while we are out hunting.. I like to take a few tokes every couple hours though.. It helps me to slow down and focus more..I'm definitely better at finding shrooms when I'm slightly elevated.. The bad part for me is the munchies.. You can't exactly call and get a pizza delivered to the middle of the woods.. Trust me I've tried lol..


----------



## noskydaddy

Slowing down is the key too.

It takes me about 45 minutes to "melt into" 
the woods before I start focusing the right way.

It always amazes me how long it takes to 
get into that mode.


----------



## deleted

OK, a little more ALMOST off topic humor...
If the whole world smoked a joint at the same time, There would be world peace for at least two hours. Followed by a global food shortage.
Q: What do you call the dude that brings weed and shrooms to a party? A: A fungi
Got busted with weed once and the cop asked me to give up my source. I said "Mother Earth."

Some Democrats in Congress are now trying to change the marijuana laws, making it legal so it can be taxed and increase revenue. Is that what the government’s come down to now? We’re selling drugs to pay off our debts? When did Uncle Sam become Scarface?
What is the difference between politicians and stoners? Politicians don’t inhale…they just suck.

Have a great day..its almost time to get down to serious business...Peace out my friends


----------



## morelsandmanners

Nothing like a little arthritis medicine before and during a shroom hunt. It only makes that illness worse though, I don't get it. Dad always took cold beers with him way back when. So if you ever start finding Falls City cans, the morels are close.


----------



## old man

I checked OKlahoma-finding a few-&amp;6 here in Wabash today &amp; rain coming in--makes me smile


----------



## old man

That should be 76 Degreees


----------



## old man

Will take a long walk tomarrow-after 76 degrees today &amp; rain coming in--Wabash, County


----------



## deleted

OK, so hears the deal....with this unbelievable perfect weather with no end to it in the near future, 
if i dont find a moral mushroom within the next week....fell free to call me a Big Wuss (not that you dont already think so) 
and i will take it like the big ole boy that i am.
Anybody else up for this challenge :?:


----------



## wade

Hi Vern...Wade here..I've monitored You and others here.
you have slowly Earned my Respect. .
And now Possible Friendships...
Im tryin to figure out how to profile a real picture of myself ??
And now that the challenge has been offered up for Fun &amp; encouragement as "Wuss Week" I'm Going Out Tomorrow


----------



## deleted

Hi Wade..great to see you involved with our little group here. We aint to smart but we do the best we can...lmao.
We do take our shroomin (is that a real word ?) very serious though. just read the *** up top and the fourth topic we help make your avatar. its really simple.
feel free to chime in whenever you like. we enjoy a little Bull to go along with our shit when we are killin time waiting for the big Ta-Dah moment. ...peace out Vern


----------



## wade

Thanks Man. .


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the forum Wade.. Like Vern said, we're all a bunch of goof balls just trying to kill some time.. As long as you don't have hundreds of acres of virgin Morel grounds available to hunt, you should get along just fine in here.. 

Vern, I'm starting to get a little worried about the weather in my part of the state.. It looks like we have another cold front about 13 days out.. It's gonna hit just as the season is getting started here.. Hopefully it moves through quick and doesn't do any damage.. A hard freeze in the middle of April could absolutely trash the Morel crop.. I want to take you up on your challenge more than anything, but in my heart, I know the start of my season is still a couple weeks away.. 

I put in for my vacation time Saturday.. I'm taking two weeks off this year instead of one.. I hope I timed it right.. I'll be off from the 14th until the 1st.. If anyone wants to team up and do some marathon hunting around central Indiana, let me know..


----------



## deleted

im just far enough south of you that i get a little advantage with the weather. its been so warm that i just thought i might find an early grow. i fully expect it to short lived and go quiet again until the normal season which is still about three weeks away. 
you vacation schedule should be premo. i am about a year and a half retired now so im on permanent vacation..lmao


----------



## wade

Something should be up in someone's spot tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Yeah, if you're right across the river from Louisville you're about 175 miles south of me.. I read somewhere that spring moves north by 20 miles a day.. I would say that's pretty damn close to accurate, because your first find every year is always about 9-10 days before mine.. If it's not raining when I get off work tomorrow I'm gonna go out and run thru my early spot real quick.. I don't expect to find anything, I just want to see what the woods look like.. My grass needs mowed already, so I'm betting some of the under growth is starting to green up..


----------



## noskydaddy

Hi @Wade, glad to have you in the group buddy!
Thanks for the nice introduction.

@Finder, you must be North of INDY then.

Me and my girl are going down to Nashville IN end of April.
South of Indy by Brown County State park.

We love that place, but I'm going to hunt morels too!


----------



## capn morel

With the temps in the 50's and light rain here in Porter Co, I couldn't help but check one of my early spots. First foray of 2017! I found.....nothing. But it's still too early. No real vegetation growing yet. Ramps are just starting to show up.


----------



## wade

Yep yep ..Right on Yall... im bout to get dropped off ..with all my gear..
and will set up camp and spend the night..will hunt through this afternoon. .and I have my rain gear..
so I have about 18 locations I will check by tonight and additional spots tomorrow. .
reports will be slow because I only have one battery for my phone..But here is this.. im headed for where i grew up. And have been hunting for 52years. .Near the middle lattitude line of Lake Monroe ..driving south on hwy 37 / 69.. I am able to spot some of the first red / lavender buds bloomin.. out for now saving phone Battery 

Get out there now Dont wait for the Dogwoods..out for now saving battery.


----------



## engalwood

Been a while since I have logged in. Hey everyone again. Im getting rather giggidy


----------



## deleted

o.k. ...went to two of my best spots this afternoon and hunted pretty hard.
there's good news, and bad news...
good news....i found exactly what i thought i would.
bad news..... that number was zero. 
so go ahead and say it...i have my bigboy pants on and i can take it like a man so just go ahead and say it.. :mrgreen: 
and to mr. Engalwood, glad to have you active with the group. and we are all getting giggidy as well. wont be to awlful much longer. peace out, Vern


----------



## engalwood

https://flic.kr/p/SK2wTy

Trying to post pics but not working


----------



## wade

Got camp and tent set up bout 4 hours ago been hunting but found Zero..
but red buds are beginning to bloom..almost zero may Apple but a few barely up..
couple ticks.no SNAKES. . No TURTLE. .one butter fly..no mosqitoes..no bees..
No Morels of any kind. .im still hunting till dark..all early full sun spots ..I'll sleep alone in tent tonight SCARY.
and will hunt again at Daylight. .definitely wet enough out here.. im Happy..
we will all find some soon..its a really nice day out here..battery 31% so gotta shut off


----------



## Guest

NoSky, I'm about 60 miles north of Indianapolis, in the basketball capital of Indiana, Marion..
I just went and checked my early spot for blacks.. I found a big fat nothing, didn't even see any ramps sprouting yet.. With the crazy weather we've had this year, I was sure that the vegetation in the woods would be a couple weeks ahead of schedule, but it's not.. The woods still look bare, no sign of anything green yet at all.. The ground temps are getting close though.. I'm reading 44 degrees at a depth of about 4 inches.. We still need to warm up about another 10 degrees before we get into prime picking time.. Looks like things are going to start right on time this year..


----------



## funamongus

found a baby one in central in, should be on this weekend, or beginning of next week! can't wait, patience is running thin!


----------



## noskydaddy

@Finder, very cool buddy. I played basketball into college. 
In fact, it paid for my schooling! I am very proud to say I am a 
HOOSIER especially when it comes to basketball.

Things are about on schedule here as well in NW IN.
Lots of moisture - just need more warm days and nights.

If I remember correctly, last season was like this too.
And, I had a very good season once it finally hit.

I know we're ll getting the fever. Won't be too long now.
I see some ramps popping up. And a few onions.


----------



## parrothead

Noskydaddy, Don't forget to get a Knaw Bone Tenderloin when you hit your spot.

Where did you play ball at? I played 4 years of college basketball then coached college for a while. 

Finder is King Gyros still there in Marion? I know Ivanhoes is still over there.


----------



## jslwalls

Get excited gentlemen! This is going to be a year to remember. Extended forecast looking awesome. On and off rains, not to much, not to little. Temperatures staying right in the fruiting range for morels. Hope everyone has a great season and hits their own motherlode.


----------



## katamount

I'm not a gentleman, but I'm very excited.-Kat


----------



## lafayettemorels

I have officially read every post in this forum and I am a fan. Vern you are crazy in the best possible way and noskydaddy thanks for creating a new forum. I am 60 miles north of Indy in Lafayette and everything here is still brown. I am worried it's going to be a quick start and short season this year, let's hope not. Noskydaddy 45 minutes? Really? Hear is the trick, you have to take that first small shroom you find and sniff it, long hard sniff. Hell shove it up your nose if you have too! Then you will be like a bloodhound! This is what works for me guys!


----------



## morelsandmanners

I can feel it in the air, I'll have to check my w army spot after work. I can't take it anymore. Vern do you look for black morels? I seen you post a few nice yellows last season. Wasn't the best for those around us last year. I seem to always find some early like this around pines and poplar.


----------



## noskydaddy

@Parrtohead, really?! You're blowing my mind. 

I always tell my girl friend "hey, were coming up 
to KNAW BONE!!!"

And then I chant <span style="font-size: large">"KNAW BONE, KNAW BONE, KNAW BONE" </span>
for the rest of the day.

What is the name of the restaurant? We'll be certain to go.

I played hoops at Lakeland College in Sheboygan WI.

That interesting you coached too. I watch games and 
break down the weaknesses of teams and wonder if 
I couldn't construct a better way?

I imagine how I would coach using the 80/20 rule having 
very few rules BUT the ones I have will be immensely 
crucial for success.

Mostly for defensive purposes.

Any way! Thanks for asking. 

:lol:


----------



## noskydaddy

@LafayetteMorels,

Yes, about 45 minutes to zone in. 
I think it's more the way my makeup is more than anything.

I've noticed this when deer hunting too.
The forest becomes psychedelic after about 45 minutes of stillness.

(Queue VernO and a comment about funny mushrooms.) 

In any event, mushrooms hunting is therapy because it REQUIRES
the slowest of bodily movements. The slowest of looks and stares and glances.

Slower than a lay-person would ever imagine.

For me, it helps to slow down to enjoy life more.
And it's amazing what you see.

Sherlock Holmes said it best,
<strong><em>
"Watson, you see but you do not observe."</em></strong>

That is the axiom I play in my head when 
hunting to make sure I am observing...


"A small grey limestone rock, 
a pointy yellowish mayapple shoot, 
a pile of dog crap with corn..."


----------



## wade

Good morning..Everyone
Found ZERO. Left camp tent set and well camoed. .check all early spots high and low..that get early morning and all day sun..but they not up ...plenty wet..I think just 3 days od good temps and sun to warm it up is all my area needs


----------



## parrothead

It is just called Knaw Bone BBQ and Terderloin. They have some weird hours so ck the website first.


----------



## parrothead

OK seems to be the only state finding any numbers right now.


----------



## lafayettemorels

Has anyone seen a legit photo with a date on a motel in Indiana? I'm not sure I believe Salem on March 2nd!?!?


----------



## ricard76

Black walnuts and old pine cones sure mess with my visual when trying to find the blacks.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said "In any event, mushrooms hunting is therapy because it REQUIRES
the slowest of bodily movements. The slowest of looks and stares and glances.". Hell dawg...with one Big Fatty,..you could have done all that and would never had to leave the farm..lmfao.

Hi Kat, welcome...always good to have a lady in the group. ill try to keep my humor out of the gutter.. :mrgreen: 
The fact that nobody found an early patch in my view means a more prosperous regular season ahead ! the last false start we had ended up hurting the "normal season" 
realistically in my opinion its still about two weeks away for the season to start in most Ind areas...peace out, Vern


----------



## parrothead

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.com/category/mushroom-reports/page/2/

Here it is with a newspaper for the date


----------



## noskydaddy

Thanks @Parrothead

We'll go there for sure.


----------



## deleted

@ MorelsandManners, where i hunt i rarely find and blacks or peckerheads which is fine by me. the grays and blonds are firmer and fry up better in my opinion. 

when i find my first one, it will be documented with a pic in front of a dated newspaper for sure. several of us did that last year because of a couple of spammers with there "FAKE NEWS" quoting our great new president.ill try to refrain myself with political input...lol.


----------



## parrothead

There is one from March 9th and March 2nd too. Don't know about the March 2nd one?? Looks fishy that many that early.


----------



## wade

Lucky me I'll be driving to Dallas and back next monday


----------



## noskydaddy

@Vern, 

I don't care for the buzz on the BIG FATTY.

I am however interested in CBD Oil for inflammation &amp; pain reduction.

But, seeing how Indiana is "Alabama North," we'll be the 
last state to ever consider something as rational as a 
plants for therapy.

<strong>A PLANT!</strong>


----------



## deleted

you got that right nosky, Ind will probably be dead last. however Canada is about to make it legal for the entire country. that should make a big impact on US thinking..at least i hope so. at least the CBD oil should be legal my friend.


----------



## deleted

By the way...i wish that there were more lady's involved with our group here. Hell i might even find me a mushroom hunting girlfriend. of course it would be a big plus if she owned a boat and motor...


----------



## sparky92

Hi guys just checking in anxious to get the morel season started in my area ..ginseng held me over for a bit but nothing like hunting the little buggers...morels!


----------



## jphuntsmorels

Long time reader, first time poster. Have always enjoyed the reading. Looking forward to a great year, been a little down the last few years. Found out the difference between hunting on state land and a preserve 4 years ago. Almost got a trespassing charge out in Putnam Co. Been hunting there for years, along with most of the western part of the state. Then they decided to stop everyone from hunting. After complaining to the DNR Director of Nature preserves they dropped the trespassing charges. The last few years have been spent in Yellowwood/Monroe are trying to find new spots and not get lost.


----------



## deleted

Sparky...was wondering if we were gonna hear from you this season.yup its starting to get tense around here...the natives are getting restless...lol.
and welcome joining in with us JP the more the merrier i say.


----------



## noskydaddy

@Sparky!

How's it?

Can you tell me more about Ginseng? 
I'd like to find and use some.

And @Vern wants to smoke some!


----------



## noskydaddy

Welcome @JP!

I like to see more people participating. Very cool!

I'll be down by Yellowwood end of April on VACA.
Can't wait.


----------



## wade

Hey Nosky. .
Wade here....have you ever actully found any in Yellow Wood
Myself &amp; Sweetheart Hunt together and tried Morgan Monroe one day last year in peak season but we found Nothing. And Man it was not easy to know where to begin or how to hunt there


----------



## Guest

I had a productive afternoon today.. Got my raised garden beds built, and planted some beets, potatoes, carrots, and radishes.. I'm extremely tempted to put my tomato plants out, but that little voice in my head is screaming at me to hold off for another few weeks.. So I'm going to leave them in the buckets and continue to put them outside in the morning and bring them in at night.. I'm trying to get everything squared away, so when the shrooms hit I can spend most of my time in the woods..

Vern, did you hear about the kid who fell over a waterfall and passed away this afternoon? The news said it happened in a state Park just across the river from Louisville.. I wonder if they were out looking for mushrooms when it happened?


----------



## sparky92

Noskydaddy ive found that it likes same habitat as morels do and same as bloodroot and or yellow root if that is in area its worth a looksy for the seng..it is a plant that takes some learning to identify but once you have identified it you cannot mistake it for anything else ..also easier to find or spot at beginning of season when berries are on it ..or at end when leaves start to yellow ..learn the rules such as leaving berries and when season starts and ends and how many rings have to be on neck before you can dig and sell it. No state ground or parks either i just got a new phone and had to do a factory reset so i have no pics ..but it is a beautiful plant


----------



## noskydaddy

@Wade, I've never hunted Yellowwood buddy. 
We hunted Patoka Lake area last year but it 
was too soon and really dry.

We only found a few. Bone dry though. 

I'll keep you posted this time down. But I might be there late now. 
I tried to push back two weeks this year but now it looks 
like I'm gonna be late not early!

@Sparky, cool I'll have to bone up. What are they used for?
People buy them huh? Interesting.


----------



## deleted

http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/vern61/media/331a34c1a946045e4646ec8e04d111ac1c20aa71710067950ae4fad9245e4e2d_1_zpsgvqfevvi.jpg.html


----------



## sparky92

Yes and price differs year to year depending on demand ...ginseng we keep a tad bit dry it chop it up use it almost like coffee it has medicinal value ..china buys alot of united states because they virtually have none left..i didnt get out a whole lot last year waited til end of season sell mine ..dried brings more money than wet "green" all in all i made about 650 last year and i really didnt go out as much as previous years ...it helps me get through til spring ..helps a little anyway


----------



## deleted




----------



## drano

Hi guys just signed up and had a question I live in Hamilton County in central indiana is it still to early here I've seen some dandelions up and some tree blossoms what do you all think?


----------



## sparky92

Awesome vern!!!!


----------



## robert17

When the dandelions are in full bloom you will find your big yellows and Greys 
If you look on south facing slopes early in the seasio with lots of sun you can find blacks and gres and yellows all at the same time


----------



## robert17

NO SKY DADDY WHERE YOU FROM IM IN KOSIOSCO COUNTY


----------



## robert17

Drano look on hills facing south


----------



## Guest

Drano, I'm just a little north of you, in Grant County.. It's still a little bit early around here man.. The ground temps are just now getting warm enough to wake things up.. It will be a couple weeks still before things really get going.. I always advise people to stay out of the woods this time of year.. If your not real sure of what your doing you could walk in the wrong spot and kill a dozen mushrooms before they even have the chance to be born..


----------



## noskydaddy

@Drano, I'd listen to @Finder if I were you. 
That MOFO finds shrooms!

And I hope its a few weeks away. 
I need it to be behind a little bit down there.

@Robert, I am in NW IN in Lake Co. 
Inside the concrete jungle. In the center!!!


----------



## robert17

I've been on here a while but never signed up I always find pounds except when I lived in south east Texas A few years ago
Last year was a great year for me
Pics on Robert musgrove fb page 4096597909 phone number
I'm going to share some pics from last year


----------



## noskydaddy

It was so cold last year, 
this morel tried to grow 
legs and walk to Florida!


----------



## Guest

Thanks NoSky, I appreciate you vouching for my ability to find mushrooms.. If I remember correctly, you had a pretty good season last year also.. Drano, trust me man, the first mushroom I find will be uploaded to this thread before I even pick it.. I'm considering live streaming some of my hunts on Facebook this year.. If I do I'll post a link in here when I go live..


----------



## indy_nebo

Drano, listen to Finder. I hunted with himy last year, he got mad shroom instincts. I live in Hamilton County too, so I definitely recommend waiting till u start hearIng about finds on here. 
Man, is anyone else on here getting deja vu from 2011, the winter that never was? Man I absolutely KILLED IT that spring! I was finding them in all manner of habitats, pounds and pounds in places I haven't seen a single one since. It looks like the temps should remain, (knock on wood...) so as long as it stays moist I foresee one of those years that I fill my freezer, feed distant relatives, AND sell to restaurants with some to spare, as per 2011! Let's cross our fingers and toes! Wouldn't it be nice to not have to bust royal ass to find the few here and there that were tough enough to withstand the late coldsnaps of April. Let the games begin folks. I don't mean to be preachy, but I expect you veterans to post pics of ur finds and encourage the beginners that are looking to this forum for guidance. I realize it's been quite a while for many of us but try to remember what it was like when u didn't know squat about effective shroom hunting! A lot of people didn't grow up receiving guidance from family like I did, so they need a little passed down wisdom. Except for u lame ass hipsters that have no interest in the sacred knowledge of the woods and just want to post pics of you "getting in touch with nature" on ur Instagram. U all can suck it. They usually aren't interested in asking for solid advice anyhow, they just want someone to tell them where to go... haha! Lada, I know u know what I'm talking about! And as for you ASS SPELUNKING, CAVE DWELLING, LIFE SACKING TROLLS... u know what u can do... please... leave us be. Of ALL the forums out there in the great grand world wide Web, one chose this one to skulk around last year and I almost let him really get to me. Not gonna happen this year.

Ok, rant over. 

Mush on mafucka!


----------



## drano

Thank you guys for the info.


----------



## wade

I SHOULD GO TO WORK TODAY....I want to go hunt today and every day from here forward. .
when I go out right at the beginning, which I believe is where we are right now in southern third of Indiana.
During this beginning time. I learn a lot...and am able to expand my circle and find some new spots.
its easy to see trees now..and I make notes to check back there.
it also lets me know that if there not up ...I haven't missed them yet..
and maybe im just one day early..instead of one day late.
YOU WON'T KNOW IF YOU DON'T GO


----------



## capn morel

For those of you that remember the Brown County Morel Festival, it's on at the state park! Google brown county state park and look under Events. It's May 6th from 10-4 pm. Can't seem to get the Festivals tab to accept it. Also, a huge 30 lb turkey crashed through a guys windshield in LaPorte county a few days ago. Talk about an angry bird! Ha, Ha


----------



## noskydaddy

Thanks for the heads up Capn!


----------



## engalwood

Anyone every need someone to go with hit me up lol. Furthest south I have been is Madison and furthest north is Monticello. Id love to learn from the veterans if they are willing to share


----------



## deleted

Indy Nebo once told me that he never made a mistake in his life....he thought he did once but as it turned out.....he was mistaken.. 8-O


----------



## indy_nebo

Yessir, I don't make mistakes, I just fu*k up my successes!


----------



## indy_nebo

Smokin a doob will make u see things that way sometimes... lol


----------



## deleted

you know that im a doodie doobie do kinda guy myself....make those shrooms taste even better that way...just make sure that you have plenty...lol


----------



## noskydaddy

Anyone planning on going to the Brown County Morel Festival?

I'm going. 

Look for the 250lb red head. Come say hello!


----------



## Guest

I love me some doobie snacks.. Gotta be careful though, if you smoke too many you'll be seeing mushrooms that aren't there.. I have a feeling about this year guys and gals.. I think people are going to be talking about the Morel crop of 2017 for generations to come.. I'm planning on finding at least a truck bed full of them..


----------



## noskydaddy

I agree with @Finder

It's been raining here for weeks. 

Although cool, it's a slow and steady progression upward.

All hell is gonna break loose!


----------



## Guest

Holy shit Batman.. A 250lb ginger.. That's a whole lotta cookie lol..


----------



## engalwood

Lmao finder. If I can get away I will be at the festival noskydaddy


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## deleted

you know what nosky, i might just be there myself. its only about two hours from me. if you think of it later..post a reminder. mabie a few of us could hook up there and drink some beers, mabie even smoke a little sumpin sumpin...lmao


----------



## deleted

Nosky, you just might be goofier than i am...hard to believe i know...lol


----------



## pamorelsxs

You guys crack me up!! Putin, I mean Vern, riding a horse w/boobs and his jokes, nosk and his artwork . . . much more knowledge on here than just shrooms. LOL


----------



## wade

What t do what t do...um um um ...
I have work needn to be done t keep others happy 
I need t work t make the money and pay bills
I want to make every one to just let me hunt Morels so I can be happy 
somethings got to give


----------



## kpfist

Hi, all. I've been reading everyone's comments for the past few days. Let's just say, it took some time.(hilarious) I live in Indy, but was born and raised in Jasper(Dubois County). I have land there, my folks and friends live there, etc. Last year I was very busy during this time of year and didn't get the chance to wander down home. I finally made some time around April 20 and thought I'd just hit up Fort Harrison State Park. I did well. Here is a pic(if the upload works) of a couple of them. Picture is a tad blurry. Don't worry, they weren't dead...

I now have a "spot" to add to the list, as the area was clearly untouched. Whodathunk?

Basically just want to add/reiterate that morels can be found anywhere, even in Indianapolis lol! Although, you wouldn't know you were in the City if you were in those woods - so nice, so much room. 

Keep the good convo coming. I'm enjoying it. Nice to meet y'all.

Try new spots if you can't make it to your honey holes...

-KP


----------



## kpfist

Oops...see if this works.


----------



## kpfist

last time....sigh.


----------



## pamorelsxs

KP - the pic is there. A remote with 5 blondes (morels that is). You just have to click on the symbol that's there.


----------



## kpfist

<a><img /></a>


----------



## kpfist

Thanks, Pamorel. I'm reading a post from Nosky from last April 30. I'll use his instructions for when the season starts to post pics. Harumpf....


----------



## jphuntsmorels

If the weather cooperates I am heading to Lexington IN, southeast of Scottsburg, on Saturday. Looks like its been a bit warmer down there, hopefully there will be mushrooms waiting to be picked.


----------



## noskydaddy

Welcome @KPfist!

Posting images is a real pain until you figure it out.

Like morel hunting, keep trying, and suddenly, 
there it is!


----------



## deleted

wade, my advice...dig in, hunker down, and damn to the rest of the world. what could be more important than the problem at hand dude !!

To KPfist and Anyone else who may need help on how to post a pic here, ill explain it from start to finish and hope i dont leave s**t out..lol.
#1- if you haven't already, open a photobucket acct. because you cant post a pic directly from your computer to here.
#2- upload your pic to there(easy).
#3- click on you pic there to open it up then look to the right side and you will see "share this photo" options. the third one down says HTML, single left click in that box and it will tell you that it was copied. you are now done with photobucket, return to here for posting !!
#4- start by entering any text you want to go with the photo then just above the text field click on the picture icon (4th drom the right) which will open the image URL box. right click and enter "paste" into the box then click apply image which will fill the reply field with code....easy as ABC...you are done. submit and see the fruits of your labor :lol: 

the only thing we would ask of you...if this is your first shroom pic post of the season most of us will lay on of the buggers in front of a newspaper or receipt showing the days date to verify the current date. last year and before whe have had spammers here with claims of early success but would never back up there words.
of course this is only a request, not a demand by any means, its just what us regular members like to do out of respect to others not to mention the bragging rights of posting an early or possible the first pic post of the season which was my plan...lol. but it looks like KPfist must have me beat.

if this wasn't easy enough to understand...dont ask me for help...im pooped from doing this tutorial already....peace out, Vern


----------



## deleted

To add a profile pic for your avatar just open up the FAQ at the top of the board open the forth topic down and follow the link and its easy from there...good luck


----------



## misskay

Going this weekend... grounds have been 50-60 in southern IL for past week and its been raining like crazy!!!  Ill post pictures if any success.... 

Beside Morels and Ramps.... is there anything else I can forage at this time of the year?


----------



## wade

Yep. .and my problem at hand is. ..I gotta drive to Manheim PA. .Leaving right now..and I'm sure Today's the Day I should be in the woods for first pops..when I walk out of my house VIOLATES are blooming in our yard...
get out there for me Yall..
im taking all my gear and will hunt some rest areas and exit ramps on the way back..then straight to the woods when I get back home Saturday morning . .Till then im HURTING HURTING Ahhhhh Ahhh
I Want t B HUNTING HUNTING...Get out there Yall


----------



## kpfist

Vern, the pic was from last year. I tried to be clear on that, sorry. Didn't want any confusion. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## deleted

Well good luck this weekend MissKay...ill be out this weekend myself along with about everybody else here considering this great early spring weather.
If you were a bear, you might forage for grubs and berries but as far as humans go...i got nothin..


----------



## noskydaddy

@MissKay,

Wild onions are out there too. Chives!


----------



## mmh

Had my second Morel dream of the season last night, still haven't found any yet.


----------



## ricard76

Too funny! I had a morel dream a couple of years ago that involved my neighbor getting into my morel patch behind my house. Thing is I don't have a morel patch behind my house!.


----------



## morelsandmanners

What season, actual morel season or morel dream season? You know you've got it bad when you dream about it before its here.


----------



## deleted

man you're really screwed when you cant even find a moral in your dreams...lmao


----------



## wade

Burn one Feel better Find better prioritize


----------



## noskydaddy

I found this handy little timetable map 
for those newbies who need some reference.


----------



## wade

But momma thats where the fun is!!!!!!!!!!
Hmmmm gotta choose. ...for tommarrow night..
Bon Jovi in Philadelphia. ..or Stevie Nicks and Chrissie Hynde "THE PRETENDERS" in Pittsburgh. ..then stay awake .and Drive right back home to rhe Woods and Hunt all day Saturday whooooohooooo go man...


----------



## deleted

Wade, my friend...i think i got your fortune cookie by mistake... &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## Guest

NoSky, that chart you posted is pretty damn close.. I normally find my first blacks around the 10th of April, and I usually find my last yellows about the 10th of May.. The last week of April is almost always my best week of the season though.. That's when the Greys and yellows are both popping in mass quantities.. The chart should split the state in thirds though.. Southern Indiana always starts first.. Followed by central Indiana about a week later, and then northern Indiana starts the week after that.. I'm gonna try and follow the shrooms all the way up north this year.. Once my season is done around here I'mgonna head up to your portion of the state.. I don't have a girlfriend to get pissed at me this year for spending all of my free time in the woods.. I have 99 problems but a bitch ain't one..


----------



## noskydaddy

I would suggest coming north this season due to all the rain we've gotten.
It hasn't stopped raining in 24 hours, and a soaker rain at that.
This could be bananas in a month!!!

See map below. And they haven't yet accounted 
for the 2"+ inches that have fallen today.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, we've had plenty of rain in the central part of the state as well.. I'm pretty sure all of the seeds I planted Tuesday got washed out today.. It stormed like hell most of the day.. It would be nice if it would actually stop raining for about a week.. Everything is getting pretty muddy.. It's tough to mushroom hunt when you have 10lbs of mud on each boot..


----------



## indy_nebo

Man, it's so crazy how morels invade ur subconscious and pop up in our dreams! Has anyone had one where u find a whole backyard full of chest high morels? Like Alice in Wonderland! I keep waiting to come across a caterpillar that will share his wacky tobacky with me! Lol. Maybe tonight...


----------



## wade

Mannheim pa. 4:00am. .Three Hours to Sleep. Then ....wait what's that Outside the Hotel . How did Two of My cookies??
AHhhhhh... Greetings. .I bring Greetings. .
"I mean you no harm Jenny Hayden"


----------



## Guest

I had a crazy dream a couple nights ago.. I was in the woods and stumbled on a motherlode of morels.. I was just about to start picking them when I saw little Miss Muffet standing there holding a shotgun.. She looked exactly like Harley Quinn, but she was only two feet tall.. When she asked me what I was doing, I told her I was mushroom hunting and showed her my bag full of mushrooms.. She started crying and told me the mushrooms I had picked were her kids.. Then she shoved the shotgun in my face and forced me to go with her to her burrow under ground.. When we got there, she tied me to her bed and stripped me naked, then she made me have sexual relations with her until she gave birth to enough mushrooms to replace the ones I picked.. I think my subconscious was trying to tell me that I'm the shroom daddy, and that this mushroom season is going to be magical..


----------



## parrothead

Saw on the other morel sight finds with pictures from Warsaw, Tipp. County, Williams and Syracuse IN. They usually find them up North when we are about done down South here. Little concerning.


----------



## deleted

I had a dream that a morel was drinking a Corona and deep frying me... :lol: :roll:


----------



## jphuntsmorels

The Kentucky board has pics of some good finds of blacks in the Louisville area. Should start to see the same on our side of the rivers. Hated to see the chance of snow in the 7 day forecast here in central IN.


----------



## parrothead

Snow, where are you at. I am 50 miles south of Indy we are mid 50s to 70s next ten days with lots of rain.


----------



## mushhead

I went out to California no see my daughter and found 5 yellows feb 28th sorry don't know how to post pics


----------



## mushhead

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/theberkebiles/media/IMG_3820_zpsg2jvgfpe.jpg.html


----------



## deleted

mushhead, just look at page 14. i laid it all out for posting your pics.

I live right across from Louisville and am going out tomorrow and expect to find something. ill let you know asap if i do.

ParrotHead, we will see whose first...lol


----------



## engalwood

What the heck is going on here. Dont see chit


----------



## Guest

Looks like they updated the forum and lost our thread lmao..


----------



## scottyg11

Anyone find any close to Williams ???
Got here today headed out in the morning


----------



## noskydaddy

Good time to update the site. 

Kind of like remodeling the baseball field 
a few days before opening day!

If anyone is monitoring, the latest post (the newest post) 
should show first, not last.


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## kpfist

Nebo, you found that in Central Indiana I'm guessing? Receipt says Fishers...close to me. If so, that's fantastic news. Keeping up with the soil maps, the way the climate and jet stream have been, the soil temps in central Indiana are similar to a bunch of places way south like So. Missouri for instance. I was wondering if it would start a bit early. Good news.


----------



## deleted

test post


----------



## indy_nebo

That came from my earliest of early spots, has a bunch of masonry and brick rubble so it soaks up sunlight and traps the heat. So I definitely wouldn't go stomping around normal spots just yet.


----------



## kpfist

Gotcha, Nebo. Like a bed type area. Still good to see.


----------



## scottyg11

https://flic.kr/p/Tff3k3


----------



## wade

Hello what where fuckinE="vern, post: 94640, member: 863"]test post[/QUOTE]
Hrllo


----------



## skydog32

Went to my early spot yesterday after seeing someone posted a couple little yellows that he found growing. They couldn't have been bigger than a dime. I really thought it was a bit too early, but was pleasantly surprised to find 81 big blacks, with a few yellows mixed in there. I will post a picture as soon as I can remember how to do it on here.


----------



## skydog32




----------



## skydog32

skydog32 said:


> View attachment 32


I know there's no newspaper with the date. (I had some lady get really mad at me and call me a liar last year) But if you notice the busch light can is the newest style that just came out. They still haven't sold all of the old style yet. Hope that's proof enough for some of ya


----------



## wade

Well what a mess...so far
Can we please all work diligently for a couple days BEGINNING NOW
to make this so called upgrade smooth 
so far it seems like a ship crashed. 
for years I was able to drop in any where any state and follow along...
BUT NOT NOW. at least NOT YET!!!
maybe im a DUMB ASS hang on let go looking in the mirror..


----------



## skydog32

Evansville isnt too far. Found them in posey co. but, it's a spot full of old fill like bricks and concrete. I find them early there ever year.


----------



## wade

Who is the person that choose to change our functioning site...without asking?.without any direct inputs from us?
and this person is not making themself readily available to help Now! !
Maybe im wrong and everything is Great
so..here Goes an example effort......
HELLO...HELLO...Wade here!!!!
Can anyone see this...How are you..
Do you Mushroom Hunt?
Do you know what a Morel is?
Does this have anything to do with the Alien Visitation Projected by Vern..
is this the beginning of Aliens Harvesting Us?
HELLO! ??????


----------



## scottyg11

Sweet found today outside Williams


----------



## deleted

so what the hell...i posted a few times today on a different thread where i thought everyone relocated to and now i found this thread...where the f**k am i supposed to be at...
also i cant get any email alerts either...vern is not a happy camper today...


----------



## noskydaddy

Nice work Skydog. No need for a receipt. 
If people don't believe you then that's 
their issue isn't it?
I'm never posting any pics with receipts 
because I have no need to prove anything 
buddy!

Question: What kind of trees were they around? 
I'm trying to get better at hunting blacks this year.

In any event, great HAUL buddy!


----------



## noskydaddy

Ya VERN I don't even want to get into it.
Someone spliced the thread because we started 
talking about other things beside mushrooms?

No clue man.

But I am only posting to this thread for Indiana.

"Everyone's a cop!"


----------



## deleted

I got ya nosky, nuff said ...lol. ill post here from now on.
r u getting email notifications of new posts ?...im sure not


----------



## wade

MmmmBoy MmmmBoy ...We all gone be findin Um soon


----------



## noskydaddy

No @vern, no emails on new posts. I am following the thread however.

But I DID check my SPAM!


----------



## scottyg11

Vern. About 5 miles west of Williams IN. 
Lol on the nut sack comment


----------



## jack

This is from Jackson County Mi.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10212092394454117


----------



## funamongus

Found 9 yesterday around Bloomington area in half hr, went and looked in a spot of mine for 2 and halfhrs today, nothing found, its got me scratching my head and confused just like this new format


----------



## funamongus

im thinking on switching my mushroom site, this sucks now and is confusing, this was one of the first sites I got on and have enjoyed it over the years, I just want to get on here and see post, south of me and in my general area, its always helped me know when I should start looking


----------



## Guest

I went out yesterday for a couple hours.. The only thing I found was hipsters and mud.. I did see some ramps starting to sprout though, so that's a good sign.. I've been playing mechanic all day today.. I'm planning on going back to my early spot tomorrow afternoon.. I'm gonna go through it with a fine tooth comb.. This new update has a lot of potential, just need to get the kinks worked out of it.. I'm not big on change but I think this change will be for the better..


----------



## wade

Im new here and perhaps Expendable. .so im gonna speak my mind... first Im not trying to get anyone else to back me up on what im bout to say..and risk getting kicked off site with me...next I say Thank You for such a cool week with yall..jokes and being Real...
Thirdly. .sorry for this ..i apologize to. Yall cool ones..but what you read Next is gone sound just a bit NEGATIVE. .
HERE GOES. hey Jack..Administrator..
if you are one of the or THE Fakes whom jacked up this site for everyone I'd rather not see you on here..Orher than to fix the Mess you've made...
Jack Ass..
of if im mistaken then..Oops Sorry...


----------



## deleted

Wade i know what u mean dude. i so pissed off that i am ready to open up a can of Whoop Ass on somebody.
our family of shroomers are scattered all over the place and likely many wont even bother to try and find us.
its become hi-techie for and old techie like me...


----------



## deleted

ive made a lot of good friends over the years here and what we had was special...everyone understood everyone else...it was fun then.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Wade, I'm not happy with this new software either, but I'm old and out of touch with the new technology. That being said Jack is a cool dude and a stand up kind of guy. You owe him an apology for sure. I doubt this was his idea.


----------



## indy_nebo

What general part of the state did u hunt skydog? Also what werected the main trees they seemed to prefer growing around? In case u are not familiar with my quest, I am DILIGENTLY trying to get a bead on black morels this year. They are very rare around the Indy area, so if I can bag some this year I plan on making a big batch of spore slurry and spreading it around Hamilton and Marion counties! If done properly I've seen it produce astounding results!


----------



## Guest

I'm sure a big reason they decided to update the site has a lot to do with security issues.. The old word press forums have numerous security flaws.. I for one, appreciate them protecting my information.. Vern, Wade, Morelas, NoSky, I understand completely why you guys are frustrated.. This update will take time to get used to.. It should make things much easier for us in the long run though.. No more uploading pictures to photo bucket, and then copying and pasting links.. Just give it some time, Im sure you will like it once you figure things out.. If I can help you in anyway all you have to do is ask.. The people are what have always made this site fun.. The same people are still here.. Grant it they are probably still trying to figure out what thread we are using now.. My point is, I would hate to see you guys leave over this.. I consider you all my fungus friends.. I value our friendships and respect the hell out of all of you.. Trust me on this, just hang in there for a few more days.. Things will get better..


----------



## indy_nebo

Agreed morelas, it's hard but we all need to be patient while he works out the bugs. It IS however considered proper etiquette to point out the things that need fixing, otherwise they would go unchecked.


----------



## deleted

my last words for the night...even though the original hard core group have showed there faces here...lol. its still not the same as we made a lot of new friends in recent times. 
i hope that they find there way here and identify themselves so we know they made it. 
peace out...vern


----------



## deleted

ok, one more last word...lol
Wade i wish that you would quit pussy footing around and say whats on your mind...


----------



## noskydaddy

_We're all good people!_

I can't believe the numbers people are finding in AR, AL, OK so far.
Now TN, KY and So IN are showing good signs of life.

This is the YEAR!
The time is now (soon!)


----------



## noskydaddy

Hunters,

While we're waiting (patiently) in Indiana, 
I wanted to share some new *hiking shoes *
I bought.

They won't win any beauty contest 
(or get you laid) but man do I like 
the combination of protection AND 
the ability to feel the forest floor.

Plus they are camo and deadly silent.

Have a peek.


----------



## indy_nebo

Oh man no sky, you are a brave soul! I totally agree. I had a pair of those a few years back and it's like stalking in moccasins! But boy do people flash the worst looks at them...


----------



## noskydaddy

indy_nebo said:


> Oh man no sky, you are a brave soul! I totally agree. I had a pair of those a few years back and it's like stalking in moccasins! But boy do people flash the worst looks at them...



Haha, good thing I already have a good woman!


----------



## Guest

NoSky, Those boots are bad ass.. Where did you get them at? I may have to look into getting a pair for myself..


----------



## noskydaddy

I got them on Amazon.
I listened to a podcast with a Ju Jitsu teacher and 
how they use them on the mats and allow for 
extreme flexibility of the toes.

But I learned they're good for the forest as well.
Terrible for concrete however. (But I only want them for the woods.)

I like being able to feel the terrain underneath me.
and I like being extremely quiet. They work for both.

Here's a link:
http://a.co/4fdWnOG


----------



## wade

Right on Man , I'm in the market for New shroom'n shoes this year....
so maybe maaaaybe.
Pooping I see the link you posted Thanks I'm gonna check um out


----------



## Lehrmanrm

New member here! Enjoyed reading the thread so far this year...patiently waiting up north! Just south of fort wayne indiana!


----------



## parrothead

Buddy found 30 around Boonville yesterday.


----------



## deleted

Nosky, those might get you laid...by BigFoot...


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> Buddy found 30 around Boonville yesterday.


Hi..Parrothead. Wade here..
what kind did your friend find?
.and my Uncle lives in Boooneville. .he and I always update one another on morel progression. So far he hasn't heard of much..
he is planning to hunt today..
I will also be sharing his Booneville Reports 
on here for Everyone


----------



## parrothead

.


----------



## Old Elm

Kinda humorous hearing the whining about the site update. Wonder if ya all still listen to your 8 track tapes in yer pick up trucks too? Heard the same crying a few years ago too on the last upgrade. Anyhow just wanted to let you know," JACK" is an amazing asset to anyone wanting to learn about shrooming. He has been nothing but open, honest,& helpful to many of us over the years. Never met him personally but trust his opinion totally. Relax, & keep a more open mind.


----------



## morelsandmanners

Finally! Nice shit kickers Nosky


----------



## morelsandmanners

noskydaddy said:


> Nice work Skydog. No need for a receipt.
> If people don't believe you then that's
> their issue isn't it?
> I'm never posting any pics with receipts
> because I have no need to prove anything
> buddy!
> 
> Question: What kind of trees were they around?
> I'm trying to get better at hunting blacks this year.
> 
> In any event, great HAUL buddy!


That's how I feel too, how low do you have to go to lie about a find? I know the handful of people on this site I can believe or not, I think...


----------



## morelsandmanners

skydog32 said:


> I know there's no newspaper with the date. (I had some lady get really mad at me and call me a liar last year) But if you notice the busch light can is the newest style that just came out. They still haven't sold all of the old style yet. Hope that's proof enough for some of ya


----------



## jack

Thank you for the kind words "_*stcroix rob*_" We had some security & spamming issues and this should take care of that. While I'm at it and The Mushroom Season is upon us, please share any Mushroom Recipes you want to on _*How we prepare our Mushrooms ( The Dinner Plate page )*_ on the *Ohio Site. *Tell everyone cause I'm getting hungry for some new ones !! The snow just melted yesterday, here in Northern Michigan, so I'm still working with dried & frozen Mushrooms.


----------



## morelsandmanners

Yeah she was so mad at you for not having proof. She ate crow that day. Nice find, it's been warmer there than here. No blacks in my early spot yet.


----------



## wade

Just Received Solid Verification that lots of Big Ones being found in Booneville NOW!


----------



## kpfist

Does morels.com work with the ohub campfire app? It is on there anyway. All I had to do with the new update was change my password, not start a new account. I like the recipes idea...F yeah. 

Vern, buddy, looks like you're up to 8 votes on the poll


----------



## morelas must-shroom

I have to retract my statement bad mouthing  this new software. I apologize for my ineptitude and computer illiteracy. I finally managed to actually load a picture after years of futility on the old site. Thank you for the update staffordable members.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

I don't know why I have thumbnails of my photo all over the place though.


----------



## jack

Won't be long and all these babies will be popping !!


----------



## lafayettemorels

View attachment 101
View attachment 101
Well I made my first trip into the woods to really make a good effort to find an early mushroom and found Zero. I am an hour north of Indianapolis. May apples were just starting to pop through the leaf litter and the woods was still pretty brown.

(* sorry about that, please post your picture again. I goofed up trying to remove one of the doubles.....Jack )*


----------



## lafayettemorels

Just working on my photo posting ability which is not very good as you can see from my double post of the same picture above. So I thought I would posts a couple of fun photos from last year to practice. What do you think about my smallest morel find ever??


----------



## kpfist

That's adorable.


----------



## Lehrmanrm

Meanwhile in atlanta ga....


----------



## noskydaddy

morelsandmanners said:


> Yeah she was so mad at you for not having proof. She ate crow that day. Nice find, it's been warmer there than here. No blacks in my early spot yet.


Oh ya, I think I remember that now!


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> Buddy found 30 around Boonville yesterday.


Spoil banks?


----------



## cwlake

Lehrmanrm said:


> New member here! Enjoyed reading the thread so far this year...patiently waiting up north! Just south of fort wayne indiana!


Lehrman, I'm just north of the Fort, up towards Auburn. I'm thinking the way the woods look around here, we still have a couple weeks. Just starting to see some green.


----------



## Guest

One of my buddies just shared a picture on Facebook.. Several yellows were found in Paoli,IN yesterday.. I'm not sure of the details, but they are definitely starting to pop down south..


----------



## sparky92

vern said:


> Hi fellow shroomoligists..since last years early attach of spammers and naysayers, i will be sure to document my first find this season as a few of us did last year.
> The hunt is sure to be on in the near future and i hope its a banner year..peace out.


Yes because i am real unlike troll that said i was fake ..im still here he isnt! Ha!


----------



## mmh

I am assuming most of us on site are not young'uns and we humans are creatures of habit. I think in time we will all get used to the change and continue to enjoy our hobby together.


----------



## jack

_*mmh, Y*_ou & Mary coming up to Northern Michigan this year ? If you do maybe we can have a " cold one " at Talley's or the Hotel !


----------



## engalwood

Yesum deedy!


----------



## mmh

Jack, The entire family and I will up the weekend of May 20th but we will be quite a bit North of you so the chances are slim of A Talley's meet. I am not able to go up Memorial day weekend due to high school graduations but I hope to go up solo the first week of June To pick up late season stragglers or at the least scout some areas I have been wanting to check that I cant when all of us are up.


----------



## deleted

Sparky...good to see ya here, i fell better already.
ill be back out in a day or two...my stomach is growling..


----------



## jack

sparky92 said:


> Yes because i am real unlike troll that said i was fake ..im still here he isnt! Ha!


*Sparky92, are you also on The Michigan Sportsman site, or is that someone else....??*


----------



## sparky92

Saw post on facebook found grey in fayette..i went out to spot in franklin yesterday ...notta but that spot usually is a little behind others ..plan to go check spot between fayette and union tomorrow..getting very antsy regardless i think they will be popped by weekend


----------



## morelsandmanners

sparky92 said:


> Saw post on facebook found grey in fayette..i went out to spot in franklin yesterday ...notta but that spot usually is a little behind others ..plan to go check spot between fayette and union tomorrow..getting very antsy regardless i think they will be popped by weekend


I was in Fayette county today, I'm there several times a week for work. Irrelevant I know, but it looks 2 weeks behind me. Also I am in Franklin alot, been eyeballing a spot the college owns. If you hunt that I'll stay out and find another.


----------



## funamongus

so is anyone finding any? I found 9 Saturday, went2 hrs sunday and 2 today zero. thinking of heading south of monore county tomorrow, just don't know where to go


----------



## wade

Ground Temperature right now 60-degrees We are headed out in the Morning. .will arrive and be in the woods by Daylight. .
we already have camp and tent set up out there..so we can rest or get out of severe weather. Or spend the night if things are really popping. We also have Frogg Togg rain suits to hunt right on through in the rain. And Spotlights for hunting in the dark or to hike in the dark to ideal spots where we are the Poised and ready at one of my favorite all time places to be..
"THE CRACK of DAWN"
we will make a Five Miles Circle by Days end. And have checked 30 regular spots.
and many New Popper'Tunities along the way....i myself carry a 45 pound Backpack.
with almost every possible supply.
We went 45 miles like this last year..
all for the LOVE of The MOREL HUNT.
I am a Good Sportsman. .We don't leave trash..we don't Even leave a Track or sign or broken twig OR ANYTHING ANY WHERE.
well Except take a shit in the Woods...
last year. ..We Freed a 14 point Buck that was Hopeless, scared, Hurt, and Mean..
But we got him Freed from a fence..
I Knew He would try to immediately Attack and Defend himself once Freed..
But We Freed Him.. We cry'd . I hate Fence now. No im not Vegetarian. I eat deer.
We Always go in Full Home Made Camouflaged Gear..and Keep to ourselves 
we don't walk up on others Hunting. .
But on a Rare occasion when it happens.
We are Friendly and Acknowledge how Happy We are to be sharing this wonderful land and Hunt with those we've crossed paths with. ..
I Feel the Same Way towards All of You on this Site..
Peace Love and Happiness to You
this is Only a short bit about us and
Our Self-Reliant Indiana Uplander Lifestyle.
if any of you want to Here Our Reports Beginning Tomorrow and Share with us Here after..then chime in hit like or something. ..
Otherwise We will take Our Heart on down the Trail Elsewhere 
its been Good Times thus far We Thank You


----------



## noskydaddy

Any thoughts on this one??? Species?


----------



## mushylove

Hello everyone. This new board and update could possible be one of the worst things I've seen in 2017. Thankfully Hillary Clinton is not President.


----------



## morelsandmanners

noskydaddy said:


> Any thoughts on this one??? Species?
> 
> View attachment 129


Not sure, that's a good one there, was it possibly, partially eaten by an animal? Did you happen to smell it?


----------



## engalwood

Things are coming alive! Whats this goooouy mess lol


----------



## noskydaddy

morelsandmanners said:


> Not sure, that's a good one there, was it possibly, partially eaten by an animal? Did you happen to smell it?


No, I didn't but I did see four deer near there. Some of it was on the ground too. 
Brilliant white color. Looked like those spikes on Superman's planet Jorel in the Ice Cave.


----------



## deleted

cream cheese on toast ??


----------



## morelsandmanners

noskydaddy said:


> No, I didn't but I did see four deer near there. Some of it was on the ground too.
> Brilliant white color. Looked like those spikes on Superman's planet Jorel in the Ice Cave.
> 
> View attachment 131


My first though was a lion's mane that had been chewed on. I however haven't seen what one looks like inside. That or a polypore of some kind? Being white like that all the way through makes for a possible edible. My best (non expert) guess.


----------



## noskydaddy

It smelled like VERN


----------



## morelsandmanners

engalwood said:


> Things are coming alive! Whats this goooouy mess lol


Witches butter?


----------



## funamongus

wade said:


> Ground Temperature right now 60-degrees We are headed out in the Morning. .will arrive and be in the woods by Daylight. .
> we already have camp and tent set up out there..so we can rest or get out of severe weather. Or spend the night if things are really popping. We also have Frogg Togg rain suits to hunt right on through in the rain. And Spotlights for hunting in the dark or to hike in the dark to ideal spots where we are the Poised and ready at one of my favorite all time places to be..
> "THE CRACK of DAWN"
> we will make a Five Miles Circle by Days end. And have checked 30 regular spots.
> and many New Popper'Tunities along the way....i myself carry a 45 pound Backpack.
> with almost every possible supply.
> We went 45 miles like this last year..
> all for the LOVE of The MOREL HUNT.
> I am a Good Sportsman. .We don't leave trash..we don't Even leave a Track or sign or broken twig OR ANYTHING ANY WHERE.
> well Except take a shit in the Woods...
> last year. ..We Freed a 14 point Buck that was Hopeless, scared, Hurt, and Mean..
> But we got him Freed from a fence..
> I Knew He would try to immediately Attack and Defend himself once Freed..
> But We Freed Him.. We cry'd . I hate Fence now. No im not Vegetarian. I eat deer.
> We Always go in Full Home Made Camouflaged Gear..and Keep to ourselves
> we don't walk up on others Hunting. .
> But on a Rare occasion when it happens.
> We are Friendly and Acknowledge how Happy We are to be sharing this wonderful land and Hunt with those we've crossed paths with. ..
> I Feel the Same Way towards All of You on this Site..
> Peace Love and Happiness to You
> this is Only a short bit about us and
> Our Self-Reliant Indiana Uplander Lifestyle.
> if any of you want to Here Our Reports Beginning Tomorrow and Share with us Here after..then chime in hit like or something. ..
> Otherwise We will take Our Heart on down the Trail Elsewhere
> its been Good Times thus far We Thank You


might be the longest post ive read on here, but man it was a good one, you ever think on going into writing?


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> It smelled like VERN


hay, a few days in the woods and you would get a little pungent yourself...


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Ground Temperature right now 60-degrees We are headed out in the Morning. .will arrive and be in the woods by Daylight. .
> we already have camp and tent set up out there..so we can rest or get out of severe weather. Or spend the night if things are really popping. We also have Frogg Togg rain suits to hunt right on through in the rain. And Spotlights for hunting in the dark or to hike in the dark to ideal spots where we are the Poised and ready at one of my favorite all time places to be..
> "THE CRACK of DAWN"
> we will make a Five Miles Circle by Days end. And have checked 30 regular spots.
> and many New Popper'Tunities along the way....i myself carry a 45 pound Backpack.
> with almost every possible supply.
> We went 45 miles like this last year..
> all for the LOVE of The MOREL HUNT.
> I am a Good Sportsman. .We don't leave trash..we don't Even leave a Track or sign or broken twig OR ANYTHING ANY WHERE.
> well Except take a shit in the Woods...
> last year. ..We Freed a 14 point Buck that was Hopeless, scared, Hurt, and Mean..
> But we got him Freed from a fence..
> I Knew He would try to immediately Attack and Defend himself once Freed..
> But We Freed Him.. We cry'd . I hate Fence now. No im not Vegetarian. I eat deer.
> We Always go in Full Home Made Camouflaged Gear..and Keep to ourselves
> we don't walk up on others Hunting. .
> But on a Rare occasion when it happens.
> We are Friendly and Acknowledge how Happy We are to be sharing this wonderful land and Hunt with those we've crossed paths with. ..
> I Feel the Same Way towards All of You on this Site..
> Peace Love and Happiness to You
> this is Only a short bit about us and
> Our Self-Reliant Indiana Uplander Lifestyle.
> if any of you want to Here Our Reports Beginning Tomorrow and Share with us Here after..then chime in hit like or something. ..
> Otherwise We will take Our Heart on down the Trail Elsewhere
> its been Good Times thus far We Thank You


Damn Wade...that was deep...


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> hay, a few days in the woods and you would get a little pungent yourself...


Just JOSHIN YA Verno!

I'm a little bored tonight.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Just JOSHIN YA Verno!
> 
> I'm a little bored tonight.


I knew that Nosky...everyone is getting there panties in a twist waiting for the big race to start. 
year in, year out. except for a few exceptions, its always around the 10th before things get exciting my friend. its always a few days one way or the other...so stand by...peace out


----------



## deleted

Sparky, i saw this and i immediately thought of you...lol


----------



## wade

I won't give xact cordanance..But ill give Yall a general Radius with in 8 miles.
Draw a Latitude Line Across the center of Lake Monroe. .and Your in my Home Area 
where I've been Morel Hunting for 52 years


----------



## noskydaddy

Wade,

So that area is good?

I'll locate my own spots but has the 
*general area *been decent over the years?

I'm coming down to Nashville end of April 
and was planning on hunting in the SRA areas.

Thanks,


----------



## noskydaddy

Quick link navigation. 
Easter egg found!

Crew, if you click that *little icon *under
more options, it will bring up a quick link
navigation menu.

You can easily select other states from here.
And access other info for your account.


----------



## kpfist

mushylove said:


> Hello everyone. This new board and update could possible be one of the worst things I've seen in 2017. Thankfully Hillary Clinton is not President.


Don't bring politics in here. Sanctuary.


----------



## wade

[Nosky ="noskydaddy, post: 94976, member: 7640"]Wade,

So that area is good?

I'll locate my own spots but has the
*general area *been decent over the years?

I'm coming down to Nashville end of April
and was planning on hunting in the SRA areas.

Thanks,[/QUOTE]
@nosky great to here from you Man..
yep yep its good..hunting and finding..
Everyone get to where they just can't Eat Anymore. ..and start filling the freezer


----------



## sparky92

morelsandmanners said:


> I was in Fayette county today, I'm there several times a week for work. Irrelevant I know, but it looks 2 weeks behind me. Also I am in Franklin alot, been eyeballing a spot the college owns. If you hunt that I'll stay out and find another.


No worries not my spot you are good


----------



## sparky92

jack said:


> *Sparky92, are you also on The Michigan Sportsman site, or is that someone else....??*


----------



## sparky92

Shouldnt be me...smh..


----------



## sparkomatic68

New to the board. Looks like a great group of fellow shroomers. I hunt Posey county hills and bottom ground. Heading out tomorrow to some hill spots. Will post an update from the VERY south end of the state.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Lehrmanrm said:


> New member here! Enjoyed reading the thread so far this year...patiently waiting up north! Just south of fort wayne indiana!


Near you, Huntington, waiting IMpatiently.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Butch, I was wondering when you would show. I'm in the Huntington area also and waiting as patiently as I can. The weather pattern looks good. I don't have much luck with the blacks, but I think the grays should start in our area about ten days from now. A week after that it should be getting good. Good luck.


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> [Nosky ="noskydaddy, post: 94976, member: 7640"]Wade,
> 
> So that area is good?
> 
> I'll locate my own spots but has the
> *general area *been decent over the years?
> 
> I'm coming down to Nashville end of April
> and was planning on hunting in the SRA areas.
> 
> Thanks,


@nosky great to here from you Man..
yep yep its good..hunting and finding..
Everyone get to where they just can't Eat Anymore. ..and start filling the freezer[/QUOTE]


Thanks @wade.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## deleted

OK, the world as we know it is not coming to an end...
my first find of the season. hopefully a few of his(or her) friends will show up in a few days.


----------



## noskydaddy

VernO finds a mushroom!

It's gonna be a *STELLAR YEAR *now!

GUARANTEED!


----------



## morelsandmanners

Sweet, I'm only about 45 miles north from you Vern, thanks for the update.


----------



## noskydaddy

Seems like early morels like the moss or rocks for heat early on, huh?

Anyone else notice this? Maybe this is a commonly known fact. Just sayin.


----------



## morelsandmanners

noskydaddy said:


> @nosky great to here from you Man..
> yep yep its good..hunting and finding..
> Everyone get to where they just can't Eat Anymore. ..and start filling the freezer



Thanks @wade.

Looking forward to it![/QUOTE]
@noskydaddy I have a couple aces in the hole as far as state land goes. Do yourself a favor, if your interested that is. Send me a message and I'll give you some info on some low key spots down south that's a mushy vist. Get it, musht? But seriously hit me up.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Thanks for the update Vern. That should put it about two weeks until they start around here.PS. careful with fatties. Don't want to have send the SARS team to find you.

@nosky I have a spot on state land that used to be a farm. There's a couple of ditches that were used to dump stuff. They have rocks, old bales of wire and lots of glass jars. It's where I find my 1st shrooms every year. Sometimes one will even be growing in a broken jar that has dirt in it. I definitely think those items attract the heat and moisture to make the shrooms start early. Don't know about moss though.


----------



## engalwood

Southside of Indianapolis. Southport area


----------



## morelsandmanners

engalwood said:


> View attachment 141
> 
> 
> Southside of Indianapolis. Southport area


I'm saying near a creek? Not many wooded areas in Southport. A few, not many though.


----------



## engalwood

morelsandmanners said:


> I'm saying near a creek? Not many wooded areas in Southport. A few, not many though.



No sir. In a yard to be honest. Going to take better pics of em all soon. There was 15-20 total


----------



## noskydaddy

> @noskydaddy I have a couple aces in the hole as far as state land goes. Do yourself a favor, if your interested that is. Send me a message and I'll give you some info on some low key spots down south that's a mushy vist. Get it, musht? But seriously hit me up.



Very nice @morelsandmanners

I'd be willing to give you _half my score _as tribute.
But I gotta find em first, ya know.

I can bring you some RAMPS too if you don't get
many down there. I have a spot where I've never
seen so many in one place. It's ridiculous!

Always willing to reciprocate.
Just let me know on the ramps.

Plus, it might go without saying, but you can be certain
I'll keep any info of your spot(s) private. That's a guarantee.

Thanks in advance.

As soon as I figure out how to DM you, I will buddy.


----------



## engalwood

Under a pine


----------



## noskydaddy

engalwood said:


> View attachment 141
> 
> 
> Southside of Indianapolis. Southport area


That's a nice FRESH one!


----------



## indy_nebo

Holy smokes, I didn't think we'd be getting big boys like THAT around here yet... thanks for sharing engalwood.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Seems like early morels like the moss or rocks for heat early on, huh?
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Maybe this is a commonly known fact. Just sayin.


yer sir ree...the moss and rocky area are my first go to spots.


----------



## engalwood




----------



## engalwood




----------



## engalwood




----------



## engalwood




----------



## engalwood




----------



## brushbusterbutch

morelas must-shroom said:


> Butch, I was wondering when you would show. I'm in the Huntington area also and waiting as patiently as I can. The weather pattern looks good. I don't have much luck with the blacks, but I think the grays should start in our area about ten days from now. A week after that it should be getting good. Good luck.


I only had one spot to find blacks and there haven't been any there for a couple of years. I found my first yellows on April 22nd last year here in the county. I actually found about 50 fresh ones, which was by far my best find when going out for the first time of any year.

It seems that soil moisture and temps are progressing similarly to last year, so I'm hoping to be finding them in about 2-2 1/2 weeks. Of course, if the woods floor starts looking good, I'll probably do some scouting and searching for greys before then.


----------



## deleted

reminds me of the good ole days when i was a young man...


----------



## morelsandmanners

noskydaddy said:


> Very nice @morelsandmanners
> 
> I'd be willing to give you _half my score _as tribute.
> But I gotta find em first, ya know.
> 
> I can bring you some RAMPS too if you don't get
> many down there. I have a spot where I've never
> seen so many in one place. It's ridiculous!
> 
> Always willing to reciprocate.
> Just let me know on the ramps.
> 
> Plus, it might go without saying, but you can be certain
> I'll keep any info of your spot(s) private. That's a guarantee.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> As soon as I figure out how to DM you, I will buddy.


We will figure a way to pm or get you my number to text. It's not the holy promise land jack offered up to us last year, but it's all old growth timber and public land. What's more important it's not known to a lot of people, Its literally thousands of acres of unspoiled hills, hollers and creek beds. I have my spots but I haven't even scratched the surface. I know if it sounds to good to be true it is, but I assure you it is not. You seem like a good guy willing to travel for good gold. Even if you cant find time to make it this spring then maybe next. It's worth the look. I wouldn't just send you on a wild goose chase.


----------



## Guest

Nice finds Vern and Engalwood.. You guys are the heroes of the day.. Butch, good to see you back this year buddy.. This crazy ass weather is something else.. It's supposed to be almost 80 in the southern part of the state tomorrow, but it's only gonna be 52 where I live.. I watch the ground temps very closely this time of year.. We are actually a little bit ahead of last year, but the cold snap we had a couple weeks back killed the vegetation that started growing early.. That's why the woods still look dormant around here..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

@ Engalwood. 

Nice find. Gives us all a little something to dream about. Just wanted to tell you my brother in law used to have them pop up in his front yard around an old elm stump. He would put mason jars over them and let them grow . Like mini greenhouses. If that's your yard you should give it a try. They got pretty big.


----------



## engalwood

There where about 20 r so in the yard. Not my yard but a friends yard. I might stop by and try that.


----------



## noskydaddy

morelsandmanners said:


> We will figure a way to pm or get you my number to text. It's not the holy promise land jack offered up to us last year, but it's all old growth timber and public land. What's more important it's not known to a lot of people, Its literally thousands of acres of unspoiled hills, hollers and creek beds. I have my spots but I haven't even scratched the surface. I know if it sounds to good to be true it is, but I assure you it is not. You seem like a good guy willing to travel for good gold. Even if you cant find time to make it this spring then maybe next. It's worth the look. I wouldn't just send you on a wild goose chase.



Haha, ya if you had blonde hair or we're an old timer 
I was thinking I'd probably pass!

No, no, I am interested this season. 
I am coming down *end of the month*.

I come to Nashville every year for a 
little vacation. I love Brown County.

And I trust you man. Outdoors people 
have very seldom let me down.


----------



## wade

I hit like on that butt i wish i liked the looks of it a little more...


----------



## wade

We Found ZERO Morels today. .so I'll take a break for one day. Or more.....
Traditionally its always last two weeks of April & First two weeks of May thru Here..
but I find them earlier .
seen first black SNAKE of the year today..
and we always find old bottles this time of year...seen a little more may Apples up than last week. .but still not many. .so many other things ate still just not right out there yet. .no bag worms. .in the trees yet..no TURTLES... 
Uncle and Others are finding in Booneville


----------



## boun

Conditions are ideal for growth in Northern CA. This photo was taken in a yard in Redding, CA while removing overgrown grass.


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> We Found ZERO Morels today. .so I'll take a break for one day. Or more.....
> Traditionally its always last two weeks of April & First two weeks of May thru Here..
> but I find them earlier .
> seen first black SNAKE of the year today..
> and we always find old bottles this time of year...seen a little more may Apples up than last week. .but still not many. .so many other things ate still just not right out there yet. .no bag worms. .in the trees yet..no TURTLES...
> Uncle and Others are finding in Booneville


you better get busy old man...im one up on you..


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## sparkomatic68

Posey county - 13 total and covered a lot of ground to find them. All small blacks and greys. Off the next couple days but the weather doesn't look very nice. Definately not finding them like they are in Booneville to the east of me.


----------



## parrothead

Saw pics of finds in Columbus and Vigo Co. Looks like it is going to get in 30s Thur. and Friday night.


----------



## wade

sparkomatic68 said:


> Posey county - 13 total and covered a lot of ground to find them. All small blacks and greys. Off the next couple days but the weather doesn't look very nice. Definately not finding them like they are in Booneville to the east of me.


Hi sparkomatic. .and Booneville was great last year also, While other ares where reported as very unusually off year


----------



## kpfist

In regards to timing with morels and location, does anybody have any basic tips for gathering ramps? I know what they look like, and I've seen them whilst moreling but do they have any correlation in location rather than timing with morels?


----------



## kpfist




----------



## wade

Here in My Area...This weather to Date is almost exactly date by date as last year .
Just as some where barely started to show.
a cold 30 degrees hit for one night..thought this would Kill, Stop, or Stunt..and bring Morels that had been Activated towards POPPING to a HALT ! !...
Same as it looks like we're bout to get now.
got cold 30 for a night then went into 40's 50's 60's mixed rain and sun on different days...
So...I waited...believing that when the next 60's70's Wave came, the Popping process might continue or whatever had not been killed might begin Growth again..
But when I went back out I FOUND..
that I was Wrong.....
And that Ever Morel that had begun was not stopped the cold dip did not stop what had begun. Neither Had it noticeably slow Them and..they had been growing and popping the whole time while I needlessly was waiting on another 70 degrees warm up. ..
So this lil cold dip shouldn't stop what has already begun..if this holds true as i varified that it did exactly like this last year. The Morels will not be slow'n they will continue Growing daily right on through the cold dip we see coming. ..so I say Get on out there!
You Won't Know, If You Don't Go !


----------



## rick

Wade, I agree. I have picked a couple hundred in north and central KY since finding the 1st one on 3/3 and the cold spell had practically no affect on them except for a couple that had frost burned tips.


----------



## funamongus

FINALLY! Some life starting to show here in monore county, hopefully that sun keeps shining!


----------



## wade

funamongus said:


> FINALLY! Some life starting to show here in monore county, hopefully that sun keeps shining!
> View attachment 163


Damm....Funamongus .....Go Man Go


----------



## noskydaddy

kpfist said:


> In regards to timing with morels and location, does anybody have any basic tips for gathering ramps? I know what they look like, and I've seen them whilst moreling but do they have any correlation in location rather than timing with morels?


Hi @kpfist 

I'm not sure what you are asking exactly 
but I'll give you some of what I know to 
be true and useful for RAMPS and ramp 
harvesting.

One of the most useful things to know about 
ramps are they are generally one of the first 
green things to pop in the woods. 

So while everything is brown, ramps are one 
of the only green things growing. 
(Few others, but ramps love the early spring season)

The picture below will show you and anyone 
else just how *brilliant *that green is against 
the dreary brown backdrop.

To identify them, bruise the leaves they will 
smell like amazing garlic and onion. It will make you 
instantly hungry! 
*
Both the leaves and the bulbs are edible. *
Leaves are great for salads, dishes, soups, 
and pesto. Bulbs are great for anything you 
would use garlic and onion.

_TOOLS_

You'll need to take a spade and a knife/blade with you.
One for digging, one for cutting.

I learned something I didn't know this year: 
You can harvest the leaves and bulbs *AND *
*leave the roots for future propagation. *
This is important as a conservation strategy.

What you do is dig into the earth down next to 
the ramps plant and try to locate the bulbs.

Once located, take the blade and cut off the 
top 2/3 of the bulb and leave the bottom 1/3 
of the bulb in the dirt. This will save the plant 
and grow back next season! When you're 
finished harvesting, fill back in the dirt so the 
remaining bulb/root is buried anew.

They grow in clusters too, so you may be 
harvesting several at a time. That's why
a sharp knife is helpful.

If you find a crap-load ramps and are in a hurry 
its ok to take the entire plant. But as a long 
term approach, the "cutting technique" is best. 
And you will want them to be around next year
after you eat them and find out just how versatile 
they are!

Lastly, the leaves don't store for very long so 
those need to be converted or eaten soon.

The bulbs on the other hand lasts weeks and 
weeks in the crisper drawer and can also be 
frozen with great results.

_How's that for some useful info???_









_Small patch of RAMPS: I would cut the bulbs on this small patch for sure. 
See how brilliant they stand out against the brown forest?_


----------



## wade

Uncle find this morning


----------



## wade

Oh yeah that pic and find is in Booneville


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Hi @kpfist
> 
> I'm not sure what you are asking exactly
> but I'll give you some of what I know to
> be true and useful for RAMPS and ramp
> harvesting.
> 
> One of the most useful things to know about
> ramps are they are generally one of the first
> green things to pop in the woods.
> 
> So while everything is brown, ramps are one
> of the only green things growing.
> (Few others, but ramps love the early spring season)
> 
> The picture below will show you and anyone
> else just how *brilliant *that green is against
> the dreary brown backdrop.
> 
> To identify them, bruise the leaves they will
> smell like amazing garlic and onion. It will make you
> instantly hungry!
> *
> Both the leaves and the bulbs are edible. *
> Leaves are great for salads, dishes, soups,
> and pesto. Bulbs are great for anything you
> would use garlic and onion.
> 
> _TOOLS_
> 
> You'll need to take a spade and a knife/blade with you.
> One for digging, one for cutting.
> 
> I learned something I didn't know this year:
> You can harvest the leaves and bulbs *AND
> leave the roots for future propagation. *
> This is important as a conservation strategy.
> 
> What you do is dig into the earth down next to
> the ramps plant and try to locate the bulbs.
> 
> Once located, take the blade and cut off the
> top 2/3 of the bulb and leave the bottom 1/3
> of the bulb in the dirt. This will save the plant
> and grow back next season! When you're
> finished harvesting, fill back in the dirt so the
> remaining bulb/root is buried anew.
> 
> They grow in clusters too, so you may be
> harvesting several at a time. That's why
> a sharp knife is helpful.
> 
> If you find a crap-load ramps and are in a hurry
> its ok to take the entire plant. But as a long
> term approach, the "cutting technique" is best.
> And you will want them to be around next year
> after you eat them and find out just how versatile
> they are!
> 
> Lastly, the leaves don't store for very long so
> those need to be converted or eaten soon.
> 
> The bulbs on the other hand lasts weeks and
> weeks in the crisper drawer and can also be
> frozen with great results.
> 
> _How's that for some useful info???_
> 
> View attachment 164
> 
> _Small patch of RAMPS: I would cut the bulbs on this small patch for sure. _
> _See how brilliant they stand out against the brown forest?_


ramps are all over the place where i hunt. never even knew what the were till a few days ago here. anybody know when they are ready to harvest?

on another note, 75 degrees here today and then the next three days are gonna be winter again...go figure. looks like next week though will be the great beginning for things here..yum-yum.


----------



## noskydaddy

_"Hey Doc, I'm seeing RED SPOTS all over!_
_Can you help?"_


----------



## indy_nebo

Man everybody I have talked to in the barbershop has been shittin their pants about the cold weather rearing it's ugly face tomorrow. I think they underestimate the strength of morels! If it was going to be four or five straight days of it I might be inclined to shit likewise, but 24 to 36 hrs max of close to freezing temps ain't gonna ruin the season for the whole damn state! I think ur spot on Wade with this season being like last year, with one major difference here around central: much more rain this year, which is ALWAYS a good thing for mushies.


----------



## wade

@Nosky. ..Hhhmmm .maybe wrap a couple Ramps around a medium-sized Morel "Whole not split" Then stuff it with some of that White thing You found..fry it up...?


----------



## mmh

kpfist said:


> View attachment 158


I wish I could like you video 100 times, Great scene in a great movie


----------



## Guest

I agree Wade and Nebo, the cold weather that's moving in for the next couple of days shouldn't effect this year's season at all.. It would be a different story though if we were to get a hard freeze this late in the year.. I'm starting to worry about all of this rain we've been getting.. I'm not a religious person, but I'm gonna start praying to the mushroom God's.. I'm afraid that my early spot is going to be under water if the rain doesn't stop soon..


----------



## deleted




----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> ramps are all over the place where i hunt. never even knew what the were till a few days ago here. anybody know when they are ready to harvest?
> 
> on another note, 75 degrees here today and then the next three days are gonna be winter again...go figure. looks like next week though will be the great beginning for things here..yum-yum.


@vern 

Go get those RAMPS buddy!


----------



## Guest

Just stumbled across this on the interweb.. I thought y'all might get a kick out of it..


----------



## deleted

i couldn't help myself...


----------



## kpfist

noskydaddy said:


> Hi @kpfist
> 
> I'm not sure what you are asking exactly
> but I'll give you some of what I know to
> be true and useful for RAMPS and ramp
> harvesting.
> 
> One of the most useful things to know about
> ramps are they are generally one of the first
> green things to pop in the woods.
> 
> So while everything is brown, ramps are one
> of the only green things growing.
> (Few others, but ramps love the early spring season)
> 
> The picture below will show you and anyone
> else just how *brilliant *that green is against
> the dreary brown backdrop.
> 
> To identify them, bruise the leaves they will
> smell like amazing garlic and onion. It will make you
> instantly hungry!
> *
> Both the leaves and the bulbs are edible. *
> Leaves are great for salads, dishes, soups,
> and pesto. Bulbs are great for anything you
> would use garlic and onion.
> 
> _TOOLS_
> 
> You'll need to take a spade and a knife/blade with you.
> One for digging, one for cutting.
> 
> I learned something I didn't know this year:
> You can harvest the leaves and bulbs *AND
> leave the roots for future propagation. *
> This is important as a conservation strategy.
> 
> What you do is dig into the earth down next to
> the ramps plant and try to locate the bulbs.
> 
> Once located, take the blade and cut off the
> top 2/3 of the bulb and leave the bottom 1/3
> of the bulb in the dirt. This will save the plant
> and grow back next season! When you're
> finished harvesting, fill back in the dirt so the
> remaining bulb/root is buried anew.
> 
> They grow in clusters too, so you may be
> harvesting several at a time. That's why
> a sharp knife is helpful.
> 
> If you find a crap-load ramps and are in a hurry
> its ok to take the entire plant. But as a long
> term approach, the "cutting technique" is best.
> And you will want them to be around next year
> after you eat them and find out just how versatile
> they are!
> 
> Lastly, the leaves don't store for very long so
> those need to be converted or eaten soon.
> 
> The bulbs on the other hand lasts weeks and
> weeks in the crisper drawer and can also be
> frozen with great results.
> 
> _How's that for some useful info???_
> 
> View attachment 164
> 
> _Small patch of RAMPS: I would cut the bulbs on this small patch for sure. _
> _See how brilliant they stand out against the brown forest?_



Very helful indeed. I am salivating. Thank you. All makes sense since i heard if you find a sizeable patch, only take about a quarter of them to save regrowth for next year.

My question was a bit confusing about the timing and if it correlates with morel season, but you saying they are one of the first greens in the woods answered the timing part.

I think I might pickle some if I find any soon.


----------



## Guest

Hey Jack, Blackbeard,- I've tried to fill out the personal details on my profile page a few times.. It says that my information was successfully saved, but when I go back to my profile page it's still blank..


----------



## kpfist

mmh said:


> I wish I could like you video 100 times, Great scene in a great movie


----------



## wade

THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT
Could this be it THE BIG ONE
It very well could be 
THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT
My area is "near Lake Monroe"
and has had more direct hits of rain than last recent year's past..
And Now !! WOW WOW YEAH! !! 
All of my Regular spots just got another SUPER SOAKING DIRECT HIT !!!!
it looks like perfect timing finally. .
who Else Thinks this could be it the big one
*THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT *


----------



## mmh

Had my third nighttime Morel dream of the year and finally found some. 
I live in the chilly North country of Steuben county where the soil temps. have lagged 10 to 15 degrees behind everyone south of Indy, Tomorrow, possible snow showers and an overnight lo of 32. I have gone to my early,early spot and nothing. So when the season is over for everyone south I will invite you up for the start of things here. lol. If I am sounding a bit P!$$y I apologize but am becoming antsy and frustrated.


----------



## Guest

Just found this guy growing in with my tomato plants.. If only growing morels were that easy..


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT
> Could this be it THE BIG ONE
> It very well could be
> THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT
> My area is "near Lake Monroe"
> and has had more direct hits of rain than last recent year's past..
> And Now !! WOW WOW YEAH! !!
> All of my Regular spots just got another SUPER SOAKING DIRECT HIT !!!!
> it looks like perfect timing finally. .
> who Else Thinks this could be it the big one
> *THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT *


Lived in Bloomington for a while, never hunted around Monroe but fished there and hunted Griffey, hope your spring is all you want it to be


----------



## noskydaddy

kpfist said:


> Very helful indeed. I am salivating. Thank you. All makes sense since i heard if you find a sizeable patch, only take about a quarter of them to save regrowth for next year.
> 
> My question was a bit confusing about the timing and if it correlates with morel season, but you saying they are one of the first greens in the woods answered the timing part.
> 
> I think I might pickle some if I find any soon.


Right.

In fact, RAMPS are my first visual 
guide-post to _"where the season is."_

If they RAMPS are out, then we're
moving along into morel season very soon.


----------



## funamongus

wade said:


> THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT
> Could this be it THE BIG ONE
> It very well could be
> THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT
> My area is "near Lake Monroe"
> and has had more direct hits of rain than last recent year's past..
> And Now !! WOW WOW YEAH! !!
> All of my Regular spots just got another SUPER SOAKING DIRECT HIT !!!!
> it looks like perfect timing finally. .
> who Else Thinks this could be it the big one
> *THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT *


lets hope so! you found any down there by Monroe yet? I live in Ellettsville was thinking of heading down that way tomorrow.


----------



## wade

[QUOTE="mmh, post: 95219, member: 2197ived in Bloomington for a while, never hunted around Monroe but fished there and hunted Griffey, hope your spring is all you want it to be[/QUOTE]
Yep..We are so Excited...and i really believe in the HUNDRED YEAR HUNT and That like No one Alive has Ever seen, that One Day We will All walk out there and find ourselves almost Scared. .Giant Morels Thick Everywhere. .more than any family can Eat.
I've heard it talked about by the Old men and my Great Grandady "High Pockets" When I was Just a Boy bout 4 years old, and I been Hunting and waiting and Hunting.
it should happen again in Our life time..
THIS COULD BE THE YEAR MAN
*THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT*
Is a Real Thing Brothers


----------



## morelsandmanners

noskydaddy said:


> Haha, ya if you had blonde hair or we're an old timer
> I was thinking I'd probably pass!
> 
> No, no, I am interested this season.
> I am coming down *end of the month*.
> 
> I come to Nashville every year for a
> little vacation. I love Brown County.
> 
> And I trust you man. Outdoors people
> have very seldom let me down.


Well I'm not exactly talking Brown county, that's why I said that. The state park there and Yellowood are great, as well as around monroe. My path isnt that beaten down and there is state park like acres. We need to swap info,


wade said:


> We Found ZERO Morels today. .so I'll take a break for one day. Or more.....
> Traditionally its always last two weeks of April & First two weeks of May thru Here..
> but I find them earlier .
> seen first black SNAKE of the year today..
> and we always find old bottles this time of year...seen a little more may Apples up than last week. .but still not many. .so many other things ate still just not right out there yet. .no bag worms. .in the trees yet..no TURTLES...
> Uncle and Others are finding in Booneville


They always find them earl in Booneville area, those yellows love the refuse piles left over from strip mining. Some years you can almost do commercial picking in those spots. I may have a chance to check some out next week with a good friend, fingers crossed. Good luck Wade.


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> @finder I seem to have the same problem with my mater plants too.


Some spores must have gotten into my compost barrel.. It doesn't seem to be hurting the tomato plant at all.. If anything, the plant with the mushroom looks to be doing better than the rest of the plants.. How are your tomatoes doing? Do the mushrooms seem to be hurting them at all?


----------



## morelsandmanners

wade said:


> [QUOTE="mmh, post: 95219, member: 2197ived in Bloomington for a while, never hunted around Monroe but fished there and hunted Griffey, hope your spring is all you want it to be


Yep..We are so Excited...and i really believe in the HUNDRED YEAR HUNT and That like No one Alive has Ever seen, that One Day We will All walk out there and find ourselves almost Scared. .Giant Morels Thick Everywhere. .more than any family can Eat.
I've heard it talked about by the Old men and my Great Grandady "High Pockets" When I was Just a Boy bout 4 years old, and I been Hunting and waiting and Hunting.
it should happen again in Our life time..
THIS COULD BE THE YEAR MAN
*THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT*
Is a Real Thing Brothers[/QUOTE]
My dad has hunted them in the same spots for 60 years; except the ones the loggers have dropped bombs in. If you know what I mean? About 2011 I want to say it was he found 900+ on one little knoll I would call it. Had to go back the second day and get the rest. That spring I couldn't get off work and he found well over a thousand. He said that was a first for him to find that many in one spot. The best part was it was right behind his house, never know where they will show up and how many. Good luck Wade.


----------



## wade

Nope @funamogus we've found Zero.
but we could smell'um cook'n ..like biscuits in the oven..we will probably Go tomorrow..
the time is right..and if this weather stays kinda close to like they have forecast.
then these next 10 days will be GREAT. 
And I know Ellettsville also I just NEVER have time to go out there.


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I agree Wade and Nebo, the cold weather that's moving in for the next couple of days shouldn't effect this year's season at all.. It would be a different story though if we were to get a hard freeze this late in the year.. I'm starting to worry about all of this rain we've been getting.. I'm not a religious person, but I'm gonna start praying to the mushroom God's.. I'm afraid that my early spot is going to be under water if the rain doesn't stop soon..


It has been raining just a bit too much finder. I hate to sound ungrateful, I would rather morel season be ruined than go through a drought but too much is the same as not enough. Except well drains areas of course. But my early spot is flat as the earth. Jk! But it's flat.


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I agree Wade and Nebo, the cold weather that's moving in for the next couple of days shouldn't effect this year's season at all.. It would be a different story though if we were to get a hard freeze this late in the year.. I'm starting to worry about all of this rain we've been getting.. I'm not a religious person, but I'm gonna start praying to the mushroom God's.. I'm afraid that my early spot is going to be under water if the rain doesn't stop soon..


I agree ad well finder on the too much rain. I don't want to sound ungrateful but too much rain I as bad as not enough, depending on the temps and wind of course. My early spot is as flat ad the earth, it may get ruined. I'm checking it tomorrow finally. Good luck @finderoftheshrooms


----------



## morelsandmanners

engalwood said:


> View attachment 146


I love the big "greys" with the dark pits and white edges. They say they are yellows in disguise.


----------



## noskydaddy

morelsandmanners said:


> Well I'm not exactly talking Brown county, that's why I said that. The state park there and Yellowood are great, as well as around monroe. My path isnt that beaten down and there is state park like acres. We need to swap info.


@morelsandmanners , send me an email at: 

Include your cell and then ill text you back buddy.


----------



## morelsandmanners

morelas must-shroom said:


> @ Engalwood.
> 
> Nice find. Gives us all a little something to dream about. Just wanted to tell you my brother in law used to have them pop up in his front yard around an old elm stump. He would put mason jars over them and let them grow . Like mini greenhouses. If that's your yard you should give it a try. They got pretty big.


----------



## engalwood

Went to parents house in Mooresville and nadda. Woods looked great. May Apples where about 8-10" tall. Disappointed no finds today. Thinking about going down to Btown this weekend. With no finds today makes me think it could be a waste of time? Thoughts?


----------



## Matt Finney

Hi all, new to the forum.

Picked these in Sullivan county this morning. All but 2 were found within an area of about 1/8 of an acre. All were growing under river birch. It was actually a bit late on a few of these.

Good luck to all!


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> Went to parents house in Mooresville and nadda. Woods looked great. May Apples where about 8-10" tall. Disappointed no finds today. Thinking about going down to Btown this weekend. With no finds today makes me think it could be a waste of time? Thoughts?


Its that draw of the Mysterie..should I go? What might be?...and Man its a tough choice isn't it!....and You won't know, if you don't Go. ..Dry boots and a wind breaking rain suit will go along ways towards being comfortable out there Today..shouldn't be Any other people out tomorrow .With the ground and leaves wet any Morels that are up, will be easier to spot.. .We intend to Go


----------



## parrothead

Is it me or shouldn't more of us be finding then by now. I looked back and first pic I saw was in Salem first of March. Couple hunting sites I go to have very, very few reports too.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

engalwood said:


> Went to parents house in Mooresville and nadda. Woods looked great. May Apples where about 8-10" tall. Disappointed no finds today. Thinking about going down to Btown this weekend. With no finds today makes me think it could be a waste of time? Thoughts?


My motto is when in doubt...go.


----------



## kpfist

Matt Finney said:


> Hi all, new to the forum.
> 
> Picked these in Sullivan county this morning. All but 2 were found within an area of about 1/8 of an acre. All were growing under river birch. It was actually a bit late on a few of these.
> 
> Good luck to all!
> 
> View attachment 181
> 
> 
> View attachment 182


Wow, nice! In all my years on this earth, not once have I found the elusive "ginger ale".


----------



## parrothead

Well that grows only in Canada is why.


----------



## funamongus

cold day! but i got the mushroom fever, im going to bundle up and get out there!


----------



## jashroomer

Yes, saw the first may apples yesterday in northern Morgan co. wonder what they will look like with snow on them. Hopefully the upper 70s on Sunday will move in for a while. The Little 500 is the 22nd and that's normally been a good time for us to find mushrooms. Still time, hopefully Mother Natures shows us some love.


----------



## L.M.

We hunted yesterday in Brush Creek State Forest in Adams County, near Peebles. Approx. GPS coordinates are: 39'01"28.68 N - 83'20'29.50 W and 83'19"55.02 

I hunted the low areas along creeks and my friends hunted up high on the flat parts of hills. My friends found nine small black morels, each about an inch tall. This is the first they found this year.

This is the second time I looked along the creeks. I found nothing both times. I just seems too early because it hasn't started to "green up" in the lower areas. Typical spring wildflowers were out, but not proliferous. I think we're a week early in this area.


----------



## deleted

*NUFF SAID







*


----------



## L.M.

vern said:


> *NUFF SAID
> View attachment 183
> *


.
Now what does that mean...?


----------



## deleted

L.M. said:


> .
> Now what does that mean...?


WELL TO ME IT MEANS THAT ITS FORTY DEGREES OUTSIDE WITH WIND AND RAIN...WHAT DID IT MEAN TO YOU ?


----------



## morelas must-shroom

MUSHROOM FEVER 

Never know how much I love you. 
Never know how much I care.
When I put my hands around you. 
I get a fever that's hard to bear.

You give me fever when I kiss you. 
Fever when I hold you tight. 
Fever in the morning. 
A fever all through the night. 

Everybody's got the fever.
That is something you all know. 
Fever isn't such a new thing. 
Fever started a long time ago.


----------



## L.M.

What it means to me is what it means to you. "The term “theory of meaning” has figured, in one way or another, in a great number of philosophical disputes over the last century. Unfortunately, this term has also been used to mean a great number of different things."

It means it didn't find any mushrooms yesterday~!


----------



## L.M.

morelas must-shroom said:


> MUSHROOM FEVER
> 
> Never know how much I love you.
> Never know how much I care.
> When I put my hands around you.
> I get a fever that's hard to bear.
> 
> You give me fever when I kiss you.
> Fever when I hold you tight.
> Fever in the morning.
> A fever all through the night.
> 
> Everybody's got the fever.
> That is something you all know.
> Fever isn't such a new thing.
> Fever started a long time ago.


----------



## L.M.

I had a 103 degree fever not too long ago. Maybe it was from a lack of morels...?


----------



## mmh

L.M. said:


> I had a 103 degree fever not too long ago. Maybe it was from a lack of morels...?


I am not a professional health care provider but have had my share of Morel separation medical issues and of course there is only one cure.


----------



## jslwalls

It's a start. Montgomery county.


----------



## mmh

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 187
> It's a start. Montgomery county.


Good start with healthy looking Morels that look meaty.


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> MUSHROOM FEVER
> 
> Never know how much I love you.
> Never know how much I care.
> When I put my hands around you.
> I get a fever that's hard to bear.
> 
> You give me fever when I kiss you.
> Fever when I hold you tight.
> Fever in the morning.
> A fever all through the night.
> 
> Everybody's got the fever.
> That is something you all know.
> Fever isn't such a new thing.
> Fever started a long time ago.


Morelas, I will quote the first two stanzas to my wife and bet it will get me somewhere,
but "Everybody's got the fever" May make it sound like I am calling her a tramp. So Ill stick with the first two. Good luck to all


----------



## mmh

morelsandmanners said:


> Yep..We are so Excited...and i really believe in the HUNDRED YEAR HUNT and That like No one Alive has Ever seen, that One Day We will All walk out there and find ourselves almost Scared. .Giant Morels Thick Everywhere. .more than any family can Eat.
> I've heard it talked about by the Old men and my Great Grandady "High Pockets" When I was Just a Boy bout 4 years old, and I been Hunting and waiting and Hunting.
> it should happen again in Our life time..
> THIS COULD BE THE YEAR MAN
> *THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT*
> Is a Real Thing Brothers


My dad has hunted them in the same spots for 60 years; except the ones the loggers have dropped bombs in. If you know what I mean? About 2011 I want to say it was he found 900+ on one little knoll I would call it. Had to go back the second day and get the rest. That spring I couldn't get off work and he found well over a thousand. He said that was a first for him to find that many in one spot. The best part was it was right behind his house, never know where they will show up and how many. Good luck Wade.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mmh

I have never experienced a 100 hundred year hunt but do have a fantastic memory of when I was 11 years old.
My father drove through the night to Northern Michigan, we started hunting around 6 in the morning, I was crawling on my hands and knees under elm picking Morels. At that time we used buckets and my father had to go back to the car to empty them to bring them back so I could refill with what I had found while he was gone. We had a 1962, 4 door Pontiac, (a good sized car) We filled the trunk and had them in the car with us.
It was a 5 hour one way drive so ten hours on the road with around three hours in the woods. It was one of the best experience's in my life and wish all of you could have that joy. Good luck to all and may your bags be full


----------



## morelas must-shroom

@mmh, I will be in northern Michigan the same weekend as you. I'm heading up on Friday the 19th of May and camping in my usual area until Monday afternoon. I will be checking my secret spots Friday and Saturday. If you and your family want to meet up close to where I camp on Sunday, I scouted a new area on a really decent road (for the area) last year. I wouldn't have a problem sharing it with you. It looks promising.


----------



## wade

Found 4.... and Guess What. ..
WE WANT MORE !!!!!
OUR spots finally begin. .
We Want to live in the woods Every day for the next Month now.. We are Happy..
My Sweetheart and best friend , We do Everything together
picture from an Hour ago







We are Happy


----------



## engalwood

Picked ones I showed the other day.


----------



## wade

Thank You, Jack


----------



## golddustshroomin

mmh said:


> I have never experienced a 100 hundred year hunt but do have a fantastic memory of when I was 11 years old.
> My father drove through the night to Northern Michigan, we started hunting around 6 in the morning, I was crawling on my hands and knees under elm picking Morels. At that time we used buckets and my father had to go back to the car to empty them to bring them back so I could refill with what I had found while he was gone. We had a 1962, 4 door Pontiac, (a good sized car) We filled the trunk and had them in the car with us.
> It was a 5 hour one way drive so ten hours on the road with around three hours in the woods. It was one of the best experience's in my life and wish all of you could have that joy. Good luck to all and may your bags be full


That is beautiful! I hope I dream about that tonight!


----------



## golddustshroomin

wade said:


> Found 4.... and Guess What. ..
> WE WANT MORE !!!!!
> OUR spots finally begin. .
> We Want to live in the woods Every day for the next Month now.. We are Happy..
> My Sweetheart and best friend , We do Everything together
> picture from an Hour ago
> View attachment 190
> e are Happy


Gorgeous! Happy hunting to you and yours!


----------



## golddustshroomin

noskydaddy said:


> Report Your Finds Here for 2017
> 
> That one board is getting too long so I thought why not start a 2017 one here?
> 
> If you can please report your finds on this topic, it will make it easier for us to stay posted.
> 
> @NSD


----------



## golddustshroomin

noskydaddy said:


> @Finder,
> 
> You know you're a morel addict when you take your vacations around the season!
> 
> I'll be doing the same. HAHA
> 
> P.S. - hi @vern! I saw your post buddy.


I'm still trying to figure out this site but YES my vacation starts on 4/19 lol!!! After this no break until the sheep heads and chickens come out! Omg chickens yummmm, but, I'm craving those sweet beautiful morels! Still got some dehydrated & frozen chickens and sheep heads to eat.


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> View attachment 191
> View attachment 192
> 
> 
> Picked ones I showed the other day.


Nice find dude !!
that top pic looks almost like shrooms on shrooms...


----------



## Guest

Damn damn damn damn damn.. I hope Russia doesn't nuke us now and ruin the mushroom season..


----------



## golddustshroomin

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Damn damn damn damn damn.. I hope Russia doesn't nuke us now and ruin the mushroom season..


My thoughts exactly!!!!


----------



## indy_nebo

engalwood said:


> View attachment 191
> View attachment 192
> 
> 
> Picked ones I showed the other day.


Anyone else super excited about yuengling arriving just as morel season is starting? Boy they couldn't have timed it any better for me! I'm gonna grab a 12er of it before me and the boys head out Monday! U hear me finder, I got the beer! Feel free to bring other goodies, lol!


----------



## funamongus

hey engalwood, how is that yuengling?


----------



## morelsandmanners




----------



## parrothead

sandman what county you in?


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> View attachment 204


Looking Good..Man.
We are bout 20 minutes from being in the woods again..We will make a Huge effort today and Hike bout 6 miles by dark..
I have 2 battries for my phone now.
so i'll report in through out today..
my Uncle in Booneville will be hunting again today also..Lets all Have a Great Day Loving our Freedom. We are So Lucky


----------



## kpfist

indy_nebo said:


> Anyone else super excited about yuengling arriving just as morel season is starting? Boy they couldn't have timed it any better for me! I'm gonna grab a 12er of it before me and the boys head out Monday! U hear me finder, I got the beer! Feel free to bring other goodies, lol!


Engal and nebo, I'm very excited. Great pic with a great American beer.


----------



## jashroomer

Good luck Wade, hope you have good news to report back. I plan on being in the woods north of Lake Lemon first light Sunday. Carpe shroomum.


----------



## parrothead

So what is the deal with that beer. I saw Wal Mart this morning had the entrance stocked with it. I mean 3 skid loads of it.


----------



## deleted

my friends, the countdown starts today...3 2 1 ...in the immortal words of Ted Bundy who scored four touchdowns in a single game.....*Lets Rock...*


----------



## deleted

_*oops...i meant...Al Bundy...lol*_


----------



## morelsandmanners

vern said:


> my friends, the countdown starts today...3 2 1 ...in the immortal words of Ted Bundy who scored four touchdowns in a single game.....*Lets Rock...*


I'm sure Ted Bundy may have said that too Vern, you never know.


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> sandman what county you in?


@parrothead you asking me? I'm in the best county ever. Jennings county. But also hunt Jackson,Bartholomew and Johnson counties.


----------



## morelsandmanners

indy_nebo said:


> Anyone else super excited about yuengling arriving just as morel season is starting? Boy they couldn't have timed it any better for me! I'm gonna grab a 12er of it before me and the boys head out Monday! U hear me finder, I got the beer! Feel free to bring other goodies, lol!


I'm going to beer batter some shrooms with it. It's decent beer, and I don't drink. Not as good as the hype, but good beer non the less.


----------



## morelsandmanners

engalwood said:


> View attachment 191
> View attachment 192
> 
> 
> Picked ones I showed the other day.


Good deal buddy, nice find in the metro area bro, enjoy! Mess of those and some Yuengling, can't go wrong!


----------



## parrothead

That's where my land is Jennings. Nothing for me yet. Brownstown they are finding then on the sand and have been for weeks.


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Good luck Wade, hope you have good news to report back. I plan on being in the woods north of Lake Lemon first light Sunday. Carpe shroomum.










Ground temp this morning at 9:00am .
we found nothing yet so..still a day early.
and thats ok with me..just looking learning Enjoying.. Joshroomer you said your from Martinsville? If yes it would be Easy for us to meet up some time


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> That's where my land is Jennings. Nothing for me yet. Brownstown they are finding then on the sand and have been for weeks.


My "early spot" is way too saturated. Found that on a burm, under a cedar tree. Your land is in eastern Jennings right?


----------



## steelwheels99

Sup everybody,
Been lurking anonymously for a few years just to peek at spotting and find updates so I figured it long overdue and set up an account.
Hail from the Fort Wayne area and hunt the Allen, Noble and Kosciusko counties with the annual trip to East Gary for the big finish.
I have vacation scheduled the week after Easter since it looks like we will be in the 60s' for the most part and hoping to see em pop.
Always happy to team up for hunts with anyone looking for a little company, so if you are in the area and looking... hit me up.

Good luck and Happy hunting,
Rob B


----------



## engalwood

parrothead said:


> So what is the deal with that beer. I saw Wal Mart this morning had the entrance stocked with it. I mean 3 skid loads of it.



Good stuff!


----------



## parrothead

I am over by Jackson/Jennings Co. line.


----------



## funamongus

engalwood said:


> Good stuff!


If you guys like good beer, try a brewer out of northern in, called 3 floyds -gumball head or one called yum-yum, both are delicious!


----------



## funamongus

and you can never go wrong with mushrooms and SUMMER SHANDY!


----------



## kpfist

funamongus said:


> If you guys like good beer, try a brewer out of northern in, called 3 floyds -gumball head or one called yum-yum, both are delicious!


Three Floyds is agreat and highly coveted across the nation. It's a treat though since a 6er of Space Station Middle Finger is about 16 bucks lol. 

Parrothead, the big deal about Yuengling is that it is America's oldest brewery. Just a good ole fashioned lager from PA that hasn't been sold in Indiana til now. You'd have to drive to Ohio. Something hard to get might make it worth it.......like a morel.


----------



## deleted

hahaha..thought Yuengling was a panda bear or something growing in the woods..lol


----------



## indy_nebo

Yuengling is just a WAY better tasting domestic beer than any of the big 4 (bud, bud light, colors light, Miller light) in my opinion. It's the beer u stock ur fridge with to give to those buddies that never bring any with them! Lol!


----------



## funamongus

todays finds! greys are getting bigger! I know I picked some small ones, public land right on trail, wouldn't be there when I go back, had to,







I call it protecting my spot.


----------



## engalwood

funamongus said:


> todays finds! greys are getting bigger! I know I picked some small ones, public land right on trail, wouldn't be there when I go back, had to,
> View attachment 208
> I call it protecting my spot.


Where ya located again? Btown area? Hope to be heading to the forest tomm morning bright n early. Buddy that was going had some one steal his garage door off his rental! Who the F steals a garage door!


----------



## noskydaddy

funamongus said:


> If you guys like good beer, try a brewer out of northern in, called 3 floyds -gumball head or one called yum-yum, both are delicious!


*GUMBALLHEAD*, YES!


----------



## noskydaddy

kpfist said:


> Three Floyds is agreat and highly coveted across the nation. It's a treat though since a 6er of Space Station Middle Finger is about 16 bucks lol.
> 
> *SPACE STATION MIDDLE FINGER *- YES! YES!


----------



## deleted

Just give me some mushrooms, a corona w/ lime and make sure that your fingers dont get to close to my mouth...


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Good one Vern. That made me laugh. You should be into them soon.


----------



## hawks88

Anyone else going out tomorrow?? I just moved out on the Jackson County/Brown County line in the winter and going to try some new spots out here. Lots of hoosier national around me, hado some friends find a nice lot in Valonia/Starve Hallow area. Also there's a Facebook page called Morels of Indiana, ppl been finding some here and there all over the place in Indiana.


----------



## hawks88

And for the record Yuengling is awesome....but everything 3 Floyd's makes is fantastic. If you like ipas, Zombie Dust is the best in the world.


----------



## kpfist

Nice!!


----------



## deleted

hawks88 said:


> Anyone else going out tomorrow?? I just moved out on the Jackson County/Brown County line in the winter and going to try some new spots out here. Lots of hoosier national around me, hado some friends find a nice lot in Valonia/Starve Hallow area. Also there's a Facebook page called Morels of Indiana, ppl been finding some here and there all over the place in Indiana.


I am just a bit south of you in Clark County and ill be out there for sure tomorrow...cant wait.


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> @mmh, I will be in northern Michigan the same weekend as you. I'm heading up on Friday the 19th of May and camping in my usual area until Monday afternoon. I will be checking my secret spots Friday and Saturday. If you and your family want to meet up close to where I camp on Sunday, I scouted a new area on a really decent road (for the area) last year. I wouldn't have a problem sharing it with you. It looks promising.


I will be in contact with you whether we can meet or not. I know we will be hunting in the same general area, maybe we could meet for tailgate lunch, the buffet that my wife and sister present could keep you full for the next day.


----------



## deleted

ok now..*WTF..* i now have 12 votes that this layout is all my fault.. boy, you learn real quick who your friends are..argggggg..


----------



## deleted

oh i forgot earlier to say that im taking my childhood friend Bob hunting with me. me and my friends like to call him by his nickname...Big Fatty. he is a very good friend..


----------



## wade

funamongus said:


> If you guys like good beer, try a brewer out of northern in, called 3 floyds -gumball head or one called yum-yum, both are delicious!


Dread Naught. .now we Talk'n / Drink'n


----------



## wade

Right on. 


funamongus said:


> todays finds! greys are getting bigger! I know I picked some small ones, public land right on trail, wouldn't be there when I go back, had to,
> View attachment 208
> I call it protecting my spot.


----------



## wade

Now That is so Cool We Love of Three Floyd's....Drink it !!!!!
Oh..I found Zero to....
So....All Cool!!!....im still a day Early 
Better than being a day late
What are you thinkin. .the next days will bring?


----------



## noskydaddy

Good advice @hawks88 about FB. 
I'll check them out.

There is also a closed group called 
"Morel Mushroom Hunting" that 
anyone can join.

It is a VERY ACTIVE group and 
people post from all over the country.

It's a good cross-reference 
with available Progression Maps 
to see where they are popping.


----------



## noskydaddy

Now you guys got me_ "thinkin' of drinkin!"_
Not a big drinker, but 3-Floyds makes me want to be.

This is our annual family Sausage makings fest called 
"DrobiFest" that we have every X-mas time.

*3-Floyds flows like wine!* Pictured in those cups are the coveted _3-Floyd's Dark Lord!_
Which was subsequently responsible for the *blank 3-hours* I had after this pic was taken.

I don't remember a thing, but friends say 
I ate tacos and scooped out sour cream with 
my hands!

FTW!


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> Anyone else super excited about yuengling arriving just as morel season is starting? Boy they couldn't have timed it any better for me! I'm gonna grab a 12er of it before me and the boys head out Monday! U hear me finder, I got the beer! Feel free to bring other goodies, lol!


I have performance enhancing herbs that will take our mushroom finding abilities to the next level.. Just make sure you put us on a spot where there are no Rangers close to us.. I swear, you can smell this shit from a quarter mile away..


----------



## hawks88

Any tips for checking out new places? Certain trees to look near? I've hunted before but typically in the same place and in certain spots that I knew we had found shrooms in previous years. 

Are we thinking it's still a little early on my area? Although people are finding them, just not in large numbers.


----------



## wade

noskydaddGo off st: 95509 said:


> Now you guys got me_ "thinkin' of drinkin!"_
> Not a big drinker, but 3-Floyds makes me want to be.
> 
> This is our annual family Sausage makings fest called
> "DrobiFest" that we have every X-mas time.
> 
> *3-Floyds flows like wine!* Pictured in those cups are the coveted _3-Floyd's Dark Lord!_
> Which was subsequently responsible for the *blank 3-hours* I had after this pic was taken.
> 
> I don't remember a thing, but friends say
> I ate tacos and scooped out sour cream with
> my hands!
> 
> FTW!
> 
> View attachment 219


These are... The Good Old Days


----------



## indy_nebo

Wow nosky! I can't believe u actually got some dark lord... I'm jelly. U live up there a lot closer to the brewery in munster tho don't u? I've been trying to corral my buds into going to dark lord day for years now. Who knows, maybe this year...
Finder, u bet man, I got some spots that we will have to be legit careful we don't get lost, or else we may have to burn all that as a signal to get rescued! And we don't want that now... lol. Maybe we should just leave yuengling cans as we go like bread crumbs!


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> Wow nosky! I can't believe u actually got some dark lord... I'm jelly. U live up there a lot closer to the brewery in munster tho don't u? I've been trying to corral my buds into going to dark lord day for years now. Who knows, maybe this year...
> Finder, u bet man, I got some spots that we will have to be legit careful we don't get lost, or else we may have to burn all that as a signal to get rescued! And we don't want that now... lol. Maybe we should just leave yuengling cans as we go like bread crumbs!


Thats some funny shit nebo , 
Wade here ...We are all loving FFF, Never been but ,Got to get up there to the Brewery soon.
Someday We all should Get together. Hire a couple Limos and maybe bout 8 Fucking Huge bouncers to keep an eye on us..
I'll Bring the FUNNEL! !!!


----------



## wade

Here we Go Yall !!!
Ground Temperature this morning has drop 12 degrees down to 45degrees. .
and there's a lite frost..
Now im Happy to see this ...because! 
Above ground temperatures above freezing 
Ground Temperature above freezing. 
I found Zero Morel after intensive 4 miles of Hunting yesterday. ..
so nothing was all the way up to even feel the frost ..They are all still Perfectly safe and Poised for Popping. .
This is looking Good. !!!!


----------



## funamongus

no time to go today, son's got a doubleheader, so good luck today everyone and I want to see a lot of pics of beautiful morels when I get back on here tonight! GO GET EM!


----------



## funamongus

noskydaddy said:


> Now you guys got me_ "thinkin' of drinkin!"_
> Not a big drinker, but 3-Floyds makes me want to be.
> 
> This is our annual family Sausage makings fest called
> "DrobiFest" that we have every X-mas time.
> 
> *3-Floyds flows like wine!* Pictured in those cups are the coveted _3-Floyd's Dark Lord!_
> Which was subsequently responsible for the *blank 3-hours* I had after this pic was taken.
> 
> I don't remember a thing, but friends say
> I ate tacos and scooped out sour cream with
> my hands!
> 
> FTW!
> 
> View attachment 219


that pic reminds of last night! I might have hit to hard, 6 ft blonde was going down real good!


----------



## acrooked1

Hello all, new to the forum. 
I've heard folks have been finding them on South facing hills for a couple of weeks here. Just had the chance to hit my river bottom spots yesterday and came up with a dozen. Lake of the Ozarks, MO area.


----------



## Dadicus

Hello from Jennings County, Indiana. Been visiting this site for awhile, so I also thought it was time to join the discussion. I am originally from the Terre Haute area and I used to slay em up there. Moved here about 10 years ago and have not been able to find JACK SQUAT. Maybe a hand full each year, it's depressing. I'm not looking for exact coordinates here but a good general area would be greatly appreciated! Gonna try some of the places I know today but I don't have much hope as it's been pretty cold here the past few days. Happy Hunting to All!!


----------



## deleted

Dadicus said:


> Hello from Jennings County, Indiana. Been visiting this site for awhile, so I also thought it was time to join the discussion. I am originally from the Terre Haute area and I used to slay em up there. Moved here about 10 years ago and have not been able to find JACK SQUAT. Maybe a hand full each year, it's depressing. I'm not looking for exact coordinates here but a good general area would be greatly appreciated! Gonna try some of the places I know today but I don't have much hope as it's been pretty cold here the past few days. Happy Hunting to All!!


Dadacus, welcome aboard !
Jennings Co. is know to be a great place to hunt. sorry your having a tough time.
i live just south a little in Clark County. i hunt in the Charlestown State Park here. i do pretty well every season. just about everywhere has got some good spots. Good luck to you and dont give up pal...


----------



## Dadicus

vern said:


> Dadacus, welcome aboard !
> Jennings Co. is know to be a great place to hunt. sorry your having a tough time.
> i live just south a little in Clark County. i hunt in the Charlestown State Park here. i do pretty well every season. just about everywhere has got some good spots. Good luck to you and dont give up pal...


Never give up, never surrender! I might give Brown County State Park a good lookin' tomorrow morning too.


----------



## wade

We will not hunt today ..we have some business to tend to in Park county at 1:00
we might hunt this evening if we should spot a Cool Road side spot.
but now i dont think we'll see much till Sunday Monday and thwre after.
Man it sure is nice out


----------



## Cauley

Howdy everyone! I am new to the forum and wanted to drop in and give updates from central indiana to the south. A friend found 70 blacks a few days ago in the princess lake area and I will be headed to morgan/monroe today to check a couple of spots I generally do well. Good luck to everyone this weekend! And Wade, I agree with you they have beat the frost and the long range forecast is showing a nice stable warming trend with periods of rain. Lets hope the forecast doesn't veer off the path too much...


----------



## noskydaddy

@Dadicus welcome. Thanks for speaking up! 
Can you post a few picks of the forest in Brown Co, if you can? 
I'd like to see where the *overall forest growth *is at this point.

I would encourage _anyone _who wants to join the conversation to join in, too. 
I think this group gets better the more perspectives we get. I've looked at other Morel boards (states) and this is one of the better ones by far. _I'm proud to say that!_

_Just remember our little golden rule: If you got 400 acres available with promises of endless hills full of morels - and you need someone to show you around - take it somewhere else! LOL We ain't falling for it again! _​
P.S. - I know there are some ladies who watch this website too so don't be shy. Please speak up. Lady shroom hunters are just as welcome as the fellas! My GF might be better at shrooming than myself for that matter! She sure as hell knows more about nature. 

One thing I noticed about a "morel board of Facebook" is that people aren't afraid to ask questions, any questions, no matter how novice they are. I think one of the best things we can do is share info on what we know with others. In turn, we learn as well!

These Happy Days Are Yours and Mine...Happy Days!


----------



## Dadicus

noskydaddy said:


> @Dadicus welcome. Thanks for speaking up!
> Can you post a few picks of the forest in Brown Co, if you can?
> I'd like to see where the *overall forest growth *is at this point.
> 
> I would encourage _anyone _who wants to join the conversation to join in, too.
> I think this group gets better the more perspectives we get. I've looked at other Morel boards (states) and this is one of the better ones by far. _I'm proud to say that!_
> 
> _Just remember our little golden rule: If you got 400 acres available with promises of endless hills full of morels - and you need someone to show you around - take it somewhere else! LOL We ain't falling for it again! _​
> P.S. - I know there are some ladies who watch this website too so don't be shy. Please speak up. Lady shroom hunters are just as welcome as the fellas! My GF might be better at shrooming than myself for that matter! She sure as hell knows more about nature.
> 
> One thing I noticed about a "morel board of Facebook" is that people aren't afraid to ask questions, any questions, no matter how novice they are. I think one of the best things we can do is share info on what we know with others. In turn, we learn as well!
> 
> These Happy Days Are Yours and Mine...Happy Days!


I will share what I can if I am able to get out there.


----------



## kpfist

noskydaddy said:


> Now you guys got me_ "thinkin' of drinkin!"_
> Not a big drinker, but 3-Floyds makes me want to be.
> 
> This is our annual family Sausage makings fest called
> "DrobiFest" that we have every X-mas time.
> 
> *3-Floyds flows like wine!* Pictured in those cups are the coveted _3-Floyd's Dark Lord!_
> Which was subsequently responsible for the *blank 3-hours* I had after this pic was taken.
> 
> I don't remember a thing, but friends say
> I ate tacos and scooped out sour cream with
> my hands!
> 
> FTW!
> 
> View attachment 219



Man, what a group of soaks!


----------



## wade

Cauley said:


> Howdy everyone! I am new to the forum and wanted to drop in and give updates from central indiana to the south. A friend found 70 blacks a few days ago in the princess lake area and I will be headed to morgan/monroe today to check a couple of spots I generally do well. Good luck to everyone this weekend! And Wade, I agree with you they have beat the frost and the long range forecast is showing a nice stable warming trend with periods of rain. Lets hope the forecast doesn't veer off the path too much...


Right on Cauley ...Welcome, as you've seen everyone one this site..are laidback COOL and FUN. And same as myself I know they are also Glad to Have you and the Others whom are continually watching THEN JOINING ..US !
I will make at least a couple trips to Morgan Monroe, this will be our second year of adding it to our Hunt.
but I tell you its hard for me to figure how to apply myself and time out there.
*YOU WON'T KNOW,, IF YOU DONT GO*
so GO GO GO Everybody ..Enjoy


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> Wow nosky! I can't believe u actually got some dark lord... I'm jelly. U live up there a lot closer to the brewery in munster tho don't u? I've been trying to corral my buds into going to dark lord day for years now. Who knows, maybe this year...
> Finder, u bet man, I got some spots that we will have to be legit careful we don't get lost, or else we may have to burn all that as a signal to get rescued! And we don't want that now... lol. Maybe we should just leave yuengling cans as we go like bread crumbs!


We could leave a Yuengling can trail, or I could save our parking spot as a way point on my gps.. It would be bad if one of those wild goats came and ate up all of our trail markers.. I learned my lesson the hard way.. It's easy to get turned around in an unfamiliar woods.. A couple fatties and a few cold ones is all it takes to throw your internal compass off..


----------



## hawks88

No luck so far....here is Hoosier National on Brown/Jackson County line.

Gonna check my usual spots this afternoon.


----------



## chapppy

noskydaddy said:


> Report Your Finds Here for 2017
> 
> That one board is getting too long so I thought why not start a 2017 one here?
> 
> If you can please report your finds on this topic, it will make it easier for us to stay posted.
> 
> @NSD


----------



## engalwood

No luck in Monroe this morning/afternoon. Still early


----------



## chapppy

I found some greys in my back yard today (Saturday), Fishers, IN


----------



## deleted

Captains log star date 05082016. deep into the delta quadrant we have located a class M planet known to be abundant with _Morchella esculenta, i have sent my first officer Verno along with our android named Big Fatty to the surface in pursuit of this fungi to replenish our supply since the food replicators are down. after an extensive survey of the planet, unfortunately they didn't find JACK SHIT...now we must search further into the Delta quadrant than any man (or woman) have gone before._


----------



## deleted




----------



## wade

hawks88 said:


> No luck so far....here is Hoosier National on Brown/Jackson County line.
> 
> Gonna check my usual spots this afternoon.


Yep same for us Near Lake


----------



## wade

vern said:


> View attachment 250


What's up VERN ... Wade here! !!
I been have'n Fun every since ya tricked me on in here with that "Wuss Week"..
but really it was a cool way to get going here...so Thanks Man. .
Yep PULL YOURSELF TOGETHER MAN.
Is funny Appropriate 
Because WE ARE ALL SO CRAZY EXCITED


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> No luck in Monroe this morning/afternoon. Still early


Yep..engalwood. ..Wade here..
Happy to know confirmation we are Early. .
instead of Wondering not knowing. .
Now we Know!!
We may go a little tomorrow just to keep up on the Progression. .
Thanks for the Report Man


kpfist said:


> Man, what a group of soaks!


----------



## Dadicus

Well joining this thread must have been good luck cause we found a small mess. Hope you can see the pics. Going back tomorrow, maybe try Brown County but not 100% sure. Good luck all!


----------



## Dadicus

noskydaddy said:


> @Dadicus welcome. Thanks for speaking up!
> Can you post a few picks of the forest in Brown Co, if you can?
> I'd like to see where the *overall forest growth *is at this point.
> 
> I would encourage _anyone _who wants to join the conversation to join in, too.
> I think this group gets better the more perspectives we get. I've looked at other Morel boards (states) and this is one of the better ones by far. _I'm proud to say that!_
> 
> _Just remember our little golden rule: If you got 400 acres available with promises of endless hills full of morels - and you need someone to show you around - take it somewhere else! LOL We ain't falling for it again! _​
> P.S. - I know there are some ladies who watch this website too so don't be shy. Please speak up. Lady shroom hunters are just as welcome as the fellas! My GF might be better at shrooming than myself for that matter! She sure as hell knows more about nature.
> 
> One thing I noticed about a "morel board of Facebook" is that people aren't afraid to ask questions, any questions, no matter how novice they are. I think one of the best things we can do is share info on what we know with others. In turn, we learn as well!
> 
> These Happy Days Are Yours and Mine...Happy Days!

















This is not Brown County. It's near Crosley Wildlife Refuge. This is the exception though. Still pretty dead in most places.


----------



## eternalsunking

I'm a novice but listening to you fools convinced me to go hiking today. After four hours, still not a thing here in Noblesville.


----------



## eternalsunking




----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> View attachment 260


Hi eternalsunking. ..Wade here...
nice picture. .Lucky You...now you know you were a day early. .
*YOU WON'T KNOW IF,, YOU DON'T GO*


----------



## wade

Picture from 9:00am this morning 45 dgres
then same spot 6:15 this evening 59 dgres


----------



## hawks88

Went to the usual place in Jackson County between Seymour and Brownstown.....found a few really fresh ones.....tomorrow be better we think?


----------



## eternalsunking

Wade, that is a beautiful sight to see. Time to let to sun do it's job. Next weekend could be exciting.


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> Wade, that is a beautiful sight to see. Time to let to sun do it's job. Next weekend could be exciting.


Yep....Love'n That Mystery Part of it


----------



## wade

hawks88 said:


> Went to the usual place in Jackson County between Seymour and Brownstown.....found a few really fresh ones.....tomorrow be better we think?


WHAT!!!!! ...HOW TALL ARE YOU? 
HOW DO YOU SEE THOSE?
DID YOU LAY DOWN?


----------



## hawks88

Lol was just knelt down looking, no idea how I saw them, found them all in the same little area



wade said:


> WHAT!!!!! ...HOW TALL ARE YOU?
> HOW DO YOU SEE THOSE?
> DID YOU LAY DOWN?


----------



## Jerm

First time poster here. 2nd year hunter from Auburn, IN. 

My wife & I brought our dogs down to Frenchlick and went to HNF today. 2 different spots.

North of Heltonville was the first spot. Nothing there and there really was not much growing there yet.

Second spot was English. We got there a couple hours before dusk. Looked a lot more promising, but nothing today. Going back tomorrow to check it out. Hoping for


----------



## scottyg11

Found these in a little light tonight 
Really easy to see 
Martin County


----------



## kpfist

scottyg11 said:


> View attachment 278
> View attachment 277
> Found these in a little light tonight
> Really easy to see
> Martin County


Good size. Nice find brother.


----------



## kpfist

Nosky, By the way, as seen in my avatar pic, we took the dogs to Fort Harrison State Park in Northwest Indy. 

There are ramps everywhere. Going back tomorrow with a friend and a shovel. It's hard to walk off the trail without stepping on an acre of ramps. They are ramp-ant.

I'm going to pickle the shit out of those suckers.


----------



## deleted

scottyg11 said:


> View attachment 278
> View attachment 277
> Found these in a little light tonight
> Really easy to see
> Martin County


I dont know Scotty, the date on that paper towel looks like it was photo shopped to me...lol
kidding aside, im just pissed that its not me finding those tasty morsels... good job !


----------



## wade

scottyg11 said:


> View attachment 278
> View attachment 277
> Found these in a little light tonight
> Really easy to see
> Martin County


Nice ..Hi Scotty.. Wade here..I lived in Trinity Springs in 1977 Elvis died and The Big Blizzard that year..I was 14 school was cancelled for two week..Good Times.
Can you please give us a Latitude Line to consider...
*Was your find North or South of Shoals ?*


----------



## noskydaddy

Dadicus said:


> View attachment 258
> View attachment 259
> This is not Brown County. It's near Crosley Wildlife Refuge. This is the exception though. Still pretty dead in most places.


Ok good to know. Ya, wow, I was going to say its more green than I thought.


----------



## noskydaddy

Jerm said:


> First time poster here. 2nd year hunter from Auburn, IN.
> 
> My wife & I brought our dogs down to Frenchlick and went to HNF today. 2 different spots.
> 
> North of Heltonville was the first spot. Nothing there and there really was not much growing there yet.
> 
> Second spot was English. We got there a couple hours before dusk. Looked a lot more promising, but nothing today. Going back tomorrow to check it out. Hoping for


Welcome @Jerm 

Thanks fir the post and update. Love your dog!

FYI - If you want to photos to show _inside your post_, then you only needed
to do one more thing:

Click *"FULL IMAGE" *once you upload the image and it will insert it info you.
Hope that helps!

Nice to see all these new faces.


----------



## noskydaddy

indy_nebo said:


> Wow nosky! I can't believe u actually got some dark lord... I'm jelly. U live up there a lot closer to the brewery in munster tho don't u? I've been trying to corral my buds into going to dark lord day for years now. Who knows, maybe this year...
> Finder, u bet man, I got some spots that we will have to be legit careful we don't get lost, or else we may have to burn all that as a signal to get rescued! And we don't want that now... lol. Maybe we should just leave yuengling cans as we go like bread crumbs!


Ya @indy_nebo I am about 10 miles away from FFF and the guy who got it lives in Munster.


----------



## scottyg11

Thank you to all. This is my 4th season. If it wasn't for this board I would have been lost. Thank you everyone. 

Wade ~~ North East of Shoals/ West and slightly South of Williams. 

Vern~~. Boy oh Boy. THere is nothing around here to get a receipt with time stamp so I put my wife's phone in the photo for my records. Lol. 
It is definitely good penmanship, so I can understand the photoshop remarks. 

Again, I don't post very often, but when I do it's because of everyone on this board. Again my gratitude to the regulars, you know who you are.


----------



## scottyg11

My wife is the one with the great eyes. I have her to thank since it's her property as well.


----------



## indy_nebo

That's a great early find scotty! I am super confident the trip out to Brown on Monday will be fruitful. If the shroom gods are willing we will bag the trifecta- blacks, grays, AND yellers! How tight would that be? I mean hell, I'm seeing reports of ALL varieties south of central right now! And with the warm temps this weekend to drive them up, I'm super excited to have a sitter for my little man this Monday and two Shroomin buddies that have the day off to man up and get sponged! I'm loving the boards this year guys, keep up the good work on posting finds, I will DEFINITELY post the results of the big day. Oh also going out for a few hrs tomorrow a bit north, close to Warren with wifee's uncle. Been hearing all sorts of folks finding blacks close to Grant County, and unc says he's seen them in his woods, so I'm crossing my fingers for this one! 
Love, peace, and chicken grease


----------



## Guest

I'm planning on heading out at the ass crack of dawn.. I'm gonna beat all the hipsters to the woods and find all the mushrooms before they get out of bed.. I don't know if it's because of my excitement for tomorrow's hunt, or due to the fact that I just burnt two great big fatties, but Im having trouble falling asleep.. So Finder has decided to tell you guys a little bed time story.. The story is based off of real life events, but the names have been changed to protect the guilty..

A long long time ago, in a woods a long long long way away.. I was in the midst of the best Morel hunt of my life.. I mean I was finding mushrooms everywhere.. It was almost like the forest floor was carpeted with morels of all colors.. I quickly filled the bed of my pickup truck to capacity, so I called my buddy and asked him to go rent a U-haul and meet me in the woods.. While I was waiting on my buddy to arrive, I sat down on a tree stump and sparked up a fatty.. About halfway through my doobie, I start hearing strange noises off in the distance.. It sounded like the jingle a cowboy's spurs would make every time he took a step.. The sound kept getting closer, and closer, and closer, to me.. So I pinched off the cherry of the fatty I was toking on, and swallowed the roach.. If a park ranger is closing in on me, Finder ain't going down for smoking herbs in woods.. Before the roach even has a chance to hit my stomach, the noise stops, and I see several shadows in the tree line.. Shit, there's four of them standing there.. Then, the biggest one calls out to me, "Hey big homie, what do you think you are doing over there? Now they're standing ten feet in front of me.. It's not what I expected at all.. These guys are dressed in baggy jeans hanging down past their ass, and wife beaters.. They have bandanas covering their faces, and are wearing backwards Chicago White Sox hats.. The jingling sound was made by the multiple gold chains and medallions they wore around their neck clanging together when they walked.. The big guy proceeded to say, "We are the Morel Mafia and you are in our territory.. We saw you put all of those mushrooms in your truck.. We came here to kill you, but before we could get within the range of our sniper riffle, we smelled the dankest dank we have ever smelled in our life.. Was that you burning that dank ass marijuana?" I chuckled for a few seconds and replied, "I didn't know there were gangs in the woods.. How in the hell do you guys sell your crack on the street corner if there are no street corners?" I must have pissed him off because he pulled a gun out of his waist band and pointed it at me.. So I quickly reached into my pocket and pulled out my cigarette pack.. I showed him the two fatties it contained and told him I would be willing to trade the fatties for the truck bed full of mushrooms.. He accepted my offer and told me to leave as quickly as possible and to never come back again.. So I basically sprinted to my truck and floored it the whole way home.. In my haste, I forgot to call my buddy and warn him about the Morel Mafia.. He took the U-haul truck to the woods, and he's never been seen or heard from again.. That boys and girls is the story of how two fatties of dank ass marijuana saved my life.. Goodnight and happy hunting to all..


----------



## eternalsunking

I read your whole story while playing the Star Wars theme in my head... I don't regret it lol.


----------



## wade

We are in..temp from 7:00am 58degrees
Hunting "Big Little Green Snake Hill"
where we found Our first four 3 da


----------



## wade

We are in..temp from 7:00am 58degrees
Hunting "Big Little Green Snake Hill"
where we found Our first four 3 da


vern said:


> What can i say...Im a dirty old man and a moron at the same time...its a burden but i must try dammit...lol


Keep Goin Vern


----------



## wade

Whoops my old S3 is bugging out


----------



## Jerm

Patoka HNF


----------



## wade

Only found this one on Big Little Green Snake Hill. ...







Headed for "Turtle Toe" now


----------



## deerslayer5656

Hunted franklin county yesterday found 4 2 white 1 gray 1 yellow heading to brookville lake now


----------



## judymoon

Th


noskydaddy said:


> @vern,
> 
> I don't care for the buzz on the BIG FATTY.
> 
> I am however interested in CBD Oil for inflammation &amp; pain reduction.
> 
> But, seeing how Indiana is "Alabama North," we'll be the
> last state to ever consider something as rational as a
> plants for therapy.
> 
> <strong>A PLANT!</strong>


Then you should check out CHAGA!


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Only found this one on Big Little Green Snake Hill. ...
> View attachment 285
> Headed for "Turtle Toe" now


dont it just make you crazy when you suddenly see a nice one and then there isn't another one around for a mile...how the hell does that seem to happen...


----------



## Matt Finney

We picked another 180 greys and yellows in Sullivan county yesterday.


----------



## deleted

_*To big fatty or not to big fatty.....that is the question... i think you know what my vote is...*_


----------



## Dadicus

scottyg11 said:


> View attachment 278
> View attachment 277
> Found these in a little light tonight
> Really easy to see
> Martin County


NICE HAUL!!!


----------



## Dadicus

vern said:


> _*To big fatty or not to big fatty.....that is the question... i think you know what my vote is...*_


✌


----------



## deleted

helps the pain in MY brain...lol


----------



## wade

We're beyond "Big West Ridge "Circle Hollow" Hickory Ridge" Old Deer "Skull Valley " White Pine Patch "Turtle Toe " Climbed up to "Indian Watch" and Found ZERO.....THEN Finally a Hundred foot over in the "Sacred Mounds" we're finding these.
and still finding..


----------



## funamongus

38 today and they are beauties! might get back out after lunch


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> View attachment 289
> We're beyond "Big West Ridge "Circle Hollow" Hickory Ridge" Old Deer "Skull Valley " White Pine Patch "Turtle Toe " Climbed up to "Indian Watch" and Found ZERO.....THEN Finally a Hundred foot over in the "Sacred Mounds" we're finding these.
> and still finding..


now thats what im talkin about boss...way to friggin go.


----------



## deleted

im stayin home today and watching the Masters Golf. i dont want to step on any tourists today...lol. i will be on the trail in the morning though. been some great pics posted today already...wow


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Kinda new at this. Vern/Wade do plastic bags work ok for carrying the mushrooms around? And I was wondering what works better if there's Ticks out, Off or Deet?


----------



## wade

Alright Vern.. found 21 at "Sacred Mounds"
Now passing "Eagle Rest" and signs from above..a young Eagle just Circled over..then went down 1/2 mile ahead. ..Exactly Where we are Headed. ..into the "Lions Mouth"
Now that is encouraging for Us


----------



## BriJoe

New to Indiana and new to this forum. But this is something I've always wanted to do. A friend from another site turned me onto this one about mushroom hunting. I know I want to learn all I can about this so looks like I got some reading to do. Luckily I think there will be a lot of info here for me to be enlightened.


----------



## deleted

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Kinda new at this. Vern/Wade do plastic bags work ok for carrying the mushrooms around? And I was wondering what works better if there's Ticks out, Off or Deet?


Hello my new friend...welcome aboard...great place to ask questions.
to tell the truth, after all of these years...i still grab the first Kroger plastic bag i see.
any bug spray wont hurt anything but i always recommend to tuck your pants into your socks and tuck in whatever shirt you have on and always wear a hat my friend.
soon as you get home..its time for the dreaded strip search. you dont want those deer tics hiding because they will dig in and then its nothin but trouble.
im sure others here will also offer advice so take it all in and hit the woods...good luck pal


----------



## noskydaddy

T tom said:


> Test picture


"Crowded House"


----------



## noskydaddy

judymoon said:


> Th
> 
> Then you should check out CHAGA!


Is this useful? I see its perhaps the #1 medicinal??

Please advise. I am interested.

Can it be found in the Midwest? Michigan?


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> View attachment 289
> We're beyond "Big West Ridge "Circle Hollow" Hickory Ridge" Old Deer "Skull Valley " White Pine Patch "Turtle Toe " Climbed up to "Indian Watch" and Found ZERO.....THEN Finally a Hundred foot over in the "Sacred Mounds" we're finding these.
> and still finding..


Nice Wade, you're putting in the work.. It will pay off. You know it will!


----------



## noskydaddy

BriJoe said:


> New to Indiana and new to this forum. But this is something I've always wanted to do. A friend from another site turned me onto this one about mushroom hunting. I know I want to learn all I can about this so looks like I got some reading to do. Luckily I think there will be a lot of info here for me to be enlightened.


Hello and welcome @BriJoe !!!

What's your #1 question so far buddy?
Maybe we can help...


----------



## mmh

BriJoe said:


> New to Indiana and new to this forum. But this is something I've always wanted to do. A friend from another site turned me onto this one about mushroom hunting. I know I want to learn all I can about this so looks like I got some reading to do. Luckily I think there will be a lot of info here for me to be enlightened.


I prefer to use mesh bags for a couple of reasons. If you are spending hours in the woods and the Morels are wet or it is raining it gives them a chance to "breathe" They will dry a bit in mesh as opposed to plastic and you may be spreading spores as you walk with mesh.


----------



## deleted

one other thing i wanted to mention to the new and old hunters alike...i ALWAYS carry a sharp knife or my fav is a box cutter. i make a clean slice just above the dirt line and here is why...i dont have to wash off dirt plus i i dont have to be worried with broke off stems getting raggedy and breaking up in the bag while walking. no fuss, no muss...peace out Vern


----------



## BriJoe

noskydaddy said:


> Hello and welcome @BriJoe !!!
> 
> What's your #1 question so far buddy?
> Maybe we can help...


Where do I start? By looking at pictures so I know not to get poisoned? I'm very new...doesn't get any newer than me. But, we, my girlfriend and i, are planning on going to the festival on the 6th


----------



## deleted

BriJoe said:


> Where do I start? By looking at pictures so I know not to get poisoned? I'm very new...doesn't get any newer than me. But, we, my girlfriend and i, are planning on going to the festival on the 6th


@BriJoe, in your case, check youtube for expert advice.


----------



## mmh

I have found a soil temp. site that is the best I have seen. You can zoom in as close as a county road. It will show pockets of micro-climates in your area, I have not found on other sites.
I am very challenged when it comes to modern technology and maybe everyone knows of a site like this but if someone can explain to how to post it here I would like to share it.
#may your bags be full If someone could explain what # means I would appreciate that also. I know it to mean pounds and even my niece cant define it for me.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Went out and checked my two spots for blacks today. From the looks of the vegetation, we are about a week away in our neck of the woods.

EDIT: for those who don't know, I'm in Huntington County.


----------



## steelwheels99

Just left my early spot in noble county, soil looks good but no luck in the Northeast yet. 

Good luck all


----------



## brushbusterbutch

mmh, If you are on a laptop or pc, highlight the url (web address) by holding the left button of your mouse/pad over the url and mousing over it. Then right click the url, click Copy, come here and right click the reply box and click paste. 

If you are using a smartphone, I dunno.


----------



## mmh

BriJoe said:


> Where do I start? By looking at pictures so I know not to get poisoned? I'm very new...doesn't get any newer than me. But, we, my girlfriend and i, are planning on going to the festival on the 6th


Research and research. Spend a lot of time on Youtube, there are unlimited videos.
There are false Morels that are poisonous but with some study you will be able to tell the difference easily, remember If you are in doubt throw it out. Learn to identify trees, this is very important. Find Ash, Old Apples, Elm, Tulip, Sycamore. Always know where you are at, know how to use a compass and always take one with you. Ideally you would go into the woods with an experienced Morel hunter although do not expect them to take you to their spot. Where do you live? If close to me I would like to walk through with you.


----------



## mmh

steelwheels99 said:


> Just left my early spot in noble county, soil looks good but no luck in the Northeast yet.
> 
> Good luck all


I am in Steuben county and have not found anything yet, even in my early spot. We had a couple of cold nights and a couple of cold rains recently so the soil temps dropped considerably. I see a consistent warm up coming so maybe next weekend will be a good start for those of us that live in the frozen part of the state.


----------



## mmh

brushbusterbutch said:


> mmh, If you are on a laptop or pc, highlight the url (web address) by holding the left button of your mouse/pad over the url and mousing over it. Then right click the url, click Copy, come here and right click the reply box and click paste.
> 
> If you are using a smartphone, I dunno.


I was not able to do what you suggested but here is something that I hope will help.
Search engine "greencastonline" then look for tools/soiltemp If this benefits anyone please let me know.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature


----------



## deleted

judymoon said:


> Th
> 
> Then you should check out CHAGA!


that CHANGA looks interesting. never seen anything like it.
i used to date a girl named Carla Moon from Jeffersonville, any kin ?


----------



## deerslayer5656

went to brookville lake today big old goose egg will wait a few days head to verrsailes state park what countys you all finding them in


----------



## rmday

noskydaddy said:


> Report Your Finds Here for 2017
> 
> That one board is getting too long so I thought why not start a 2017 one here?
> 
> If you can please report your finds on this topic, it will make it easier for us to stay posted.
> 
> @NSD


I found these Parke Co, Indiana for whatever reason I believe they are further along than south. I went south to Crane area on the 7th and left them to grow the ones I found were very small Didn't get out today but will tomorrow.


noskydaddy said:


> Report Your Finds Here for 2017
> 
> That one board is getting too long so I thought why not start a 2017 one here?
> 
> If you can please report your finds on this topic, it will make it easier for us to stay posted.
> 
> @NSD


----------



## indy_nebo

I definitely agree, Greencastonline.com is an indispensable tool for a serious hunter. I've been meaning to post a link to it for a while now, thanks for doing that! I know the plastic bag debate really gets some people hot, but I'm gonna comment anyway. If you were to put a bunch of shrooms into a bag all at once then tie it up and put it away in ur car I would totally agree with the mesh nazis out there. But the fact is that spores are SO infanticimally small, the slightest gust will send them miles away. So even the simple act of opening the bag, or swinging it into ur leg, or setting it on the ground is PLENTY enough force to send millions of spores shooting out of the top of the bag. As far as mushroom texture, I'll buy the drying theory, but I personally find it trivial. I used to use a mesh Jansport backpack until I noticed the texture of the bag slowly grinding little pieces off of my shrooms with really large ridges, which I tend to find a lot of! I never bought one of the fancy bags that are specifically made for shrooming, so I don't know, they may be kinder on shroom ridges. I would say the one strong case for mesh would be if it rains the rain drops would splash spores right off the caps onto the land. Other than that, there's no way to make the spores from the shrooms ur carrying actually land in the area ur hunting. I was thinking about getting a wicker basket, but MANY of my honey holes are straight up Cambodian jungle-machete hacking-nightmares to get to. I even have to take my hat off to get to one of them, so I can't imagine trying to get a damn pickinick' basket in there. Sorry if I pissed off any mesh fans, I legit am not hating on mesh, I just have a preference for plastic.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

I agree that the spores will be spread regardless. I have used mesh bags,but I agree that they tear up the shrooms and get caught on ever wild rose bush or low branch in the woods. My solution is a canvas bag and even time I hunt I leave all the crumbs and pieces in the bag until I go out again. Then I shake ghe bag out in areas I hunt and know are conducive to mushroom growth. 
As far as tick repellent goes (permethrin) is the only I know of that actually works. I'm not crazy about putting chemicals on my clothes, but I really don't like ticks.
@mmh thanks for the temperature website. Looks really cool.


----------



## mmh

brushbusterbutch said:


> http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature


Thank you for posting what I could not


----------



## judymoon

vern said:


> that CHANGA looks interesting. never seen anything like it.
> i used to date a girl named Carla Moon from Jeffersonville, any kin ?


Lol, naw- that's my musician stage name! BTY I've been drinking Chaga tea for a month now, before bed I sleep well helps with pain


----------



## mmh

indy_nebo said:


> I definitely agree, Greencastonline.com is an indispensable tool for a serious hunter. I've been meaning to post a link to it for a while now, thanks for doing that! I know the plastic bag debate really gets some people hot, but I'm gonna comment anyway. If you were to put a bunch of shrooms into a bag all at once then tie it up and put it away in ur car I would totally agree with the mesh nazis out there. But the fact is that spores are SO infanticimally small, the slightest gust will send them miles away. So even the simple act of opening the bag, or swinging it into ur leg, or setting it on the ground is PLENTY enough force to send millions of spores shooting out of the top of the bag. As far as mushroom texture, I'll buy the drying theory, but I personally find it trivial. I used to use a mesh Jansport backpack until I noticed the texture of the bag slowly grinding little pieces off of my shrooms with really large ridges, which I tend to find a lot of! I never bought one of the fancy bags that are specifically made for shrooming, so I don't know, they may be kinder on shroom ridges. I would say the one strong case for mesh would be if it rains the rain drops would splash spores right off the caps onto the land. Other than that, there's no way to make the spores from the shrooms ur carrying actually land in the area ur hunting. I was thinking about getting a wicker basket, but MANY of my honey holes are straight up Cambodian jungle-machete hacking-nightmares to get to. I even have to take my hat off to get to one of them, so I can't imagine trying to get a damn pickinick' basket in there. Sorry if I pissed off any mesh fans, I legit am not hating on mesh, I just have a preference for plastic.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

@ Vern, it's about time Sergio won a major. I was at Medina when he and Freddie both had a chance to beat Tiger. Nothing against Tiger ,but I always root for the underdog. Unless of course my team is the favorite. Lol


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> I definitely agree, Greencastonline.com is an indispensable tool for a serious hunter. I've been meaning to post a link to it for a while now, thanks for doing that! I know the plastic bag debate really gets some people hot, but I'm gonna comment anyway. If you were to put a bunch of shrooms into a bag all at once then tie it up and put it away in ur car I would totally agree with the mesh nazis out there. But the fact is that spores are SO infanticimally small, the slightest gust will send them miles away. So even the simple act of opening the bag, or swinging it into ur leg, or setting it on the ground is PLENTY enough force to send millions of spores shooting out of the top of the bag. As far as mushroom texture, I'll buy the drying theory, but I personally find it trivial. I used to use a mesh Jansport backpack until I noticed the texture of the bag slowly grinding little pieces off of my shrooms with really large ridges, which I tend to find a lot of! I never bought one of the fancy bags that are specifically made for shrooming, so I don't know, they may be kinder on shroom ridges. I would say the one strong case for mesh would be if it rains the rain drops would splash spores right off the caps onto the land. Other than that, there's no way to make the spores from the shrooms ur carrying actually land in the area ur hunting. I was thinking about getting a wicker basket, but MANY of my honey holes are straight up Cambodian jungle-machete hacking-nightmares to get to. I even have to take my hat off to get to one of them, so I can't imagine trying to get a damn pickinick' basket in there. Sorry if I pissed off any mesh fans, I legit am not hating on mesh, I just have a preference for plastic.


I completely agree with Nebo about the plastic bags.. Plenty of spores get launched into the wind every time you open the bag.. I have a mesh backpack that I take hunting with me, but I always put my mushrooms into a plastic or cloth bag before placing them into my backpack.. Like Nebo, I find the mesh that my backpack is made from likes to rubs ridges into the mushrooms.. 

I'very heard a rumor going around that Finder and Nebo are raiding Brown County tomorrow morning.. So if you guys down south stop finding mushrooms for a couple days, don't sweat it.. Nothing is wrong with your hunting grounds.. Finder and Nebo probably just picked it clean.. More will grow in due time, I promise.. LOL


----------



## noskydaddy

One piece of advice I would proffer @BriJoe 
is to learn the *TRUE morels vs the FALSE morels.*

You wouldn't believe all the *misinformation *
I see online on message boards like Facebook 
of people giving _inaccurate _info on morels. 

It's kinds of scary. 

I would never take advice on mushroom species 
from people I don't know.

Next, they said it earlier but it bodes repeating. 
And make it your MATRA:

_*"WHEN IN DOUBT, CHUCK IT OUT"*_

That means don't eat it. 
Don't gamble with you or your 
families' life on a stupid mushroom.

There will always be more to go around,
as long as you're alive to hunt again.

And that's the main point.

I would try to find someone whom can 
actually _show you the differences _because 
you'll retain the info better if it's right in 
front of you.

Lastly, find some good reference material
like the _Audubon Society Field Guide to 
North American Mushrooms_, among many 
others available.

Educate yourself. And cross reference several 
good sources. I said "good sources."

Once educated, then it's time to get to 
work and get out there!

Best of luck.. and HAVE FUN! 
We do!!!


----------



## noskydaddy

rmday said:


> View attachment 292
> 
> I found these Parke Co, Indiana for whatever reason I believe they are further along than south. I went south to Crane area on the 7th and left them to grow the ones I found were very small Didn't get out today but will tomorrow.


Those are absolute beauties!


----------



## mmh

You spoke of a backpack, Are you carrying Morels in a backpack? My Brother ties a mesh bag to his hip and walks through the woods and it beats the Morels sometimes into little crumbles. I feel it is a disservice to the Morel, I do everything I can to protect and preserve my find.


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> I definitely agree, Greencastonline.com is an indispensable tool for a serious hunter. I've been meaning to post a link to it for a while now, thanks for doing that! I know the plastic bag debate really gets some people hot, but I'm gonna comment anyway. If you were to put a bunch of shrooms into a bag all at once then tie it up and put it away in ur car I would totally agree with the mesh nazis out there. But the fact is that spores are SO infanticimally small, the slightest gust will send them miles away. So even the simple act of opening the bag, or swinging it into ur leg, or setting it on the ground is PLENTY enough force to send millions of spores shooting out of the top of the bag. As far as mushroom texture, I'll buy the drying theory, but I personally find it trivial. I used to use a mesh Jansport backpack until I noticed the texture of the bag slowly grinding little pieces off of my shrooms with really large ridges, which I tend to find a lot of! I never bought one of the fancy bags that are specifically made for shrooming, so I don't know, they may be kinder on shroom ridges. I would say the one strong case for mesh would be if it rains the rain drops would splash spores right off the caps onto the land. Other than that, there's no way to make the spores from the shrooms ur carrying actually land in the area ur hunting. I was thinking about getting a wicker basket, but MANY of my honey holes are straight up Cambodian jungle-machete hacking-nightmares to get to. I even have to take my hat off to get to one of them, so I can't imagine trying to get a damn pickinick' basket in there. Sorry if I pissed off any mesh fans, I legit am not hating on mesh, I just have a preference for plastic.


crumbs, bugs, dirt, right into the garbage !


----------



## Guest

mmh said:


> You spoke of a backpack, Are you carrying Morels in a backpack? My Brother ties a mesh bag to his hip and walks through the woods and it beats the Morels sometimes into little crumbles. I feel it is a disservice to the Morel, I do everything I can to protect and preserve my find.


Yes, I carry my morels in a backpack along with my spare bags.. I sling it over my shoulder using only one strap.. As long as I put the mushrooms into another bag before putting them into the backpack, they come out looking just as pristine as when I picked them.. I had almost 12lbs of mushrooms in it a day last year, and only a few on the bottom of the bag got smashed..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> dont it just make . coastline.. you suddenly see a nice one and There isn't another one around for a mile...how the hell does that seem to happen...


Yep...but i think the answer on this one today is that its Simply a single Early Popper...
and Believe the Big Popping will follow.
Ye all the othets are still in the enqubation stage / Oven underground...Now what Day Will they All pop Not sure yet..


----------



## BriJoe

mmh said:


> Research and research. Spend a lot of time on Youtube, there are unlimited videos.
> There are false Morels that are poisonous but with some study you will be able to tell the difference easily, remember If you are in doubt throw it out. Learn to identify trees, this is very important. Find Ash, Old Apples, Elm, Tulip, Sycamore. Always know where you are at, know how to use a compass and always take one with you. Ideally you would go into the woods with an experienced Morel hunter although do not expect them to take you to their spot. Where do you live? If close to me I would like to walk through with you.


I'm in Indianapolis. Id love to go withyou were ever. Even if I have to come to you I'm willing.


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Nice Wade, you're putting in the work.. It will pay off. You know it will!


Yep... im Feel'n Good.....lots of verification and planning


----------



## rmday

deerslayer5656 said:


> went to brookville lake today big old goose egg will wait a few days head to verrsailes state park what countys you all finding them in


I found them in Parke on the 6th, Went to Crane on the 7th but it was tough and the ones I found were small, I"m going out tomorrow, trying to talk my son into making the trip back down to Crane with me. I'll update afterwards


----------



## wade

We Founmmmd three Early yellows...at "Butterflies look" while on the way to Lions Mouth. .but found Nothing else for the rest of the Evening.....The Big Poppies still to come ...When Man I dont know 







not a lot but still Really Enjoyed the Hunt.


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I have performance enhancing herbs that will take our mushroom finding abilities to the next level.. Just make sure you put us on a spot where there are no Rangers close to us.. I swear, you can smell this shit from a quarter mile away..


Make your ears ring and your eyes bling!


----------



## morelsandmanners

Dadicus said:


> View attachment 258
> View attachment 259
> This is not Brown County. It's near Crosley Wildlife Refuge. This is the exception though. Still pretty dead in most places.


I looked in crosley a few days ago, searched around SEPAC a few hours and no luck.


----------



## morelsandmanners

T tom said:


> Test picture


Never have ever seen a morel growing with other shrooms.


----------



## Jeremy

Found these today in Jefferson County


----------



## sparky92

Found 7 blacks yesterday ..no pic husband cut them up already more to come they are starting in my area


----------



## indy_nebo

Wow Tom, that just about sparked world war 3 on here! I know I would raze Cain about it. BriJoe, I live in the Indy area too, I'd be glad to teach u bout Shroomin! I don't want to sound like I'm trying to promote my business on here, but I own and operate a small barbershop over in Home Place which is the neighborhood at 106th and College (the ghetto of Carmel). And I for real don't care if u don't want a haircut, it's a super chill old school shop where u can come shoot the shit (or my bow, I have my target block set up in there)! I have all sorts of folks come kick it and watch a good flick or have some good ol' barbershop banter! That goes for anyone on here! I have met several really cool folks this way and hope to meet more! If u want to connect just shoot me an email and let me know on here bc I don't check it regularly. [email protected]

Let's kill it tomorrow Finder!


----------



## parrothead

Checked Jennings county yesterday. Woods is still very brown a few May Apples is it. For some reason they come up later here.


----------



## jashroomer

No luck down in Scott county on Sunday. Did get to spend 3 hours in the woods, but came up empty in the mushroom department. The ticks were out in force. Did catch some really nice bluegills later in the day.


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> Checked Jennings county yesterday. Woods is still very brown a few May Apples is it. For some reason they come up later here.


its crazy aint it. im about next door in Clark Co. it would seem obvious that we should be finding them before they do north of here.
year after year after year i seem to never find any much before the 15th. last year found a few on the 10th which i hope will happen today as i am just about to head to my best spot.


----------



## wade

Here We...Go...
gonna make a Quick Check...of some spots we couldn't make it to Yesterday. ..If We see an Overnight Popping has happened. ...
Then We Might continue hunting till Dark. 
Otherwise We have Work to Do this Afternoon. .....Good luck to All Today


----------



## Dadicus

morelsandmanners said:


> I looked in crosley a few days ago, searched around SEPAC a few hours and no luck.


We went back yesterday but only found one tiny black!


----------



## eternalsunking

vern said:


> its crazy aint it. im about next door in Clark Co. it would seem obvious that we should be finding them before they do north of here.
> year after year after year i seem to never find any much before the 15th. last year found a few on the 10th which i hope will happen today as i am just about to head to my best spot.


Tho I be but a novice, maybe a truth I have found. If you look at the greencast website there is a tool for soil moisture. A majority of pictures showing up in this thread are located in places that seem to have recieved less rain... hmm. Penny for your thoughts?


----------



## noskydaddy

I have found that GREENCAST map to be inaccurate and inconsistent.

Maybe its just me but I think it malfunctions and confused info.


----------



## deleted

eternalsunking said:


> Tho I be but a novice, maybe a truth I have found. If you look at the greencast website there is a tool for soil moisture. A majority of pictures showing up in this thread are located in places that seem to have recieved less rain... hmm. Penny for your thoughts?


ill tell ya what eternalsunking, you can have all of the charts and grafts, and forecasts and what ever else techie stuff that's available but when it comes down to it...its not gonna keep any true schroomes from going as soon as possible no matter what...this kind of tree, that kind of tree, south slope north slope, im to old to give a crap personally. might help someone that has no idea where to start but for the rest of us, we have our spots and that's where we concentrate most of our efforts. take all of this for what its worth my friend.
i found 14 small blondes today, ill post the pics later today...good luck to you sir or madam whatever may be the case.. ...peace out..Vern


----------



## parrothead

Still weird out there to me Vern. It is very spotty as to people finding them or not.


----------



## judymoon

noskydaddy said:


> Is this useful? I see its perhaps the #1 medicinal??
> 
> Please advise. I am interested.
> 
> Can it be found in the Midwest? Michigan?


Yes it grows on birch trees and Chaga is the most powerful antioxidant in the world! I make tincture from it also drink tea nightly. I use to take relief factor- goggle it, it changed my life, but since taking Chaga I don't take the relief factor! It's amazing when you hike 15-20 miles a week and not sore or in pain and I'm 45!


----------



## judymoon

vern said:


> ill tell ya what eternalsunking, you can have all of the charts and grafts, and forecasts and what ever else techie stuff that's available but when it comes down to it...its not gonna keep any true schroomes from going as soon as possible no matter what...this kind of tree, that kind of tree, south slope north slope, im to old to give a crap personally. might help someone that has no idea where to start but for the rest of us, we have our spots and that's where we concentrate most of our efforts. take all of this for what its worth my friend.
> i found 14 small blondes today, ill post the pics later today...good luck to you sir or madam whatever may be the case.. ...peace out..Vern


I agree Vern found 3 more last evening under oak tree no other tree around!


----------



## BriJoe

My gf and I went out to Ben harrison state park and looked for about an hour but didn't find anything not that we really know what we are doing. But it was still if pun and goid to get out. Anyone know if that's a goid place to be looking? We took a good number of photos too


----------



## shroomdog69

Hey y'all, been following this thread for a couple years and love it. Finally decided to log in and post. I check it daily and sometimes 6 times a day in the peak of the season. I'm in Clay County (60 miles West of Indianapolis) Went out for the first time of the year today and didn't find any but I feel like Wade, better to know you are early than late. I've heard of some finds locally but its still on the early side. I look to see motherlodes on here within the next 10 days or so. Forecast looks great, happy hunting to all!


----------



## noskydaddy

NW Indiana on the map.

Found 7 nice grays today riding my bike.
Thought it was dog shit. Stopped. Looked back. 

Thought they were walnut shells.
Came closer. And they were morels!

All in sand!


----------



## noskydaddy

judymoon said:


> Yes it grows on birch trees and Chaga is the most powerful antioxidant in the world! I make tincture from it also drink tea nightly. I use to take relief factor- goggle it, it changed my life, but since taking Chaga I don't take the relief factor! It's amazing when you hike 15-20 miles a week and not sore or in pain and I'm 45!


Wow, I certainly will do some research @judymoon 

Thanks again!


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> Tho I be but a novice, maybe a truth I have found. If you look at the greencast website there is a tool for soil moisture. A majority of pictures showing up in this thread are located in places that seem to have recieved less rain... hmm. Penny for your thoughts?


Yep..Wade here...Eternalsunking, thats the kind of info I like to ..TRY to keep track of 
and maybe Prove some things to be consistent and some fact...and i watch all the signs i can each year.such as . When do I see red buds begin to bloom. Then I begin counting days.
When do i see first TURTLE, first Snake, Bees.. When the Dog woods begin blooming.
Yesterday and today I had First flies bothering me landing on my hands as I walk Hunting. .Poplar trees are just greening up small leaf growth. ...
whirling seeds falling from maple trees..
all of these and other signs alongside of when do I begin to find Morels and What type When. and when Mosquito begin
We found 12 today there are more popping daily now..its time to be in the woods every day now..oh and When Vern is Find'n. 
Our spots are Next Day ..Everytime Fact.
So I could forget everything else and just sleep in and have him get hold of me when he finds his first...
But no matter which way Man trys to figure 
It out..We will NEVER Remove What I love most about The Hunt ....*THE MYSTERY







*


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> NW Indiana on the map.
> 
> Found 7 nice grays today riding my bike.
> Thought it was dog shit. Stopped. Looked back.
> 
> Thought they were walnut shells.
> Came closer. And they were morels!
> 
> All in sand!
> 
> View attachment 323
> View attachment 324


Fun find


----------



## deleted

hunted my ass of for three hours and found the 14 under my secret tree. wanted too wait a couple more days so they would be bigger but my stomach over ruled me. i did leave a few smaller ones to grow plus there will be more once they reach out over three feet of leaves..lol. didnt find anymore anywhere so a few more days and should be game on i hope. first time i found this one tree, there was 50 under it. every year since then i always get 15-30 every year.


----------



## deleted




----------



## deleted




----------



## AngryMorel

vey nice Vern!


----------



## rmday

I


----------



## rmday

Made it out today, Putnam Co. Couldn't get south to Crane but for whatever reason its greener out west. I'm with you guys-motherloads soon.


----------



## deleted

political quote for the day:
Obama couldn't lead ants to a picnic ... i love it..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Nice finds Vern and rmday. You're making me wish it was a time up here. Got about a week to go.


----------



## shroomdog69

vern said:


> hunted my ass of for three hours and found the 14 under my secret tree. wanted too wait a couple more days so they would be bigger but my stomach over ruled me. i did leave a few smaller ones to grow plus there will be more once they reach out over three feet of leaves..lol. didnt find anymore anywhere so a few more days and should be game on i hope. first time i found this one tree, there was 50 under it. every year since then i always get 15-30 every year.
> View attachment 333


NICE!!


----------



## robert17

Found 1 little yellow a 2 little greys in warsaw indiana today


----------



## scottyg11

*https://www.cdc.gov/features/stopticks/*​
On the subject of Ticks. 
I always strip and shower and make the dogs sleep on the floor for the night. Lol


----------



## morelmandc

Found 22 grays yesterday on my property 8 miles north of Lebanon, IN. Went back to look today, 2 nice yellows and 4 grays. In my back yard in the lawn. Go figure!


----------



## deleted

robert17 said:


> Found 1 little yellow a 2 little greys in warsaw indiana today
> View attachment 338
> View attachment 339
> View attachment 340


man i was sure that you doctored the receipt showing when you found those three shrooms untill i saw the third pic down where you spent six bucks for a pack of smokes and i knew it had to be current...whats the world coming too......nice find. more will be there soon my friend.


----------



## Guest

I have a new found respect for you fellas hunting the southern part of the state.. Nebo and I teamed up today.. We spent 10 hours, and clocked 24,573 steps, or almost 16.5 miles in Brown County State Park.. Half of those steps being straight up hills that are basically the size of mountains.. We did find some, mostly small yellows pretending to be greys.. Nebo has some cool ass pictures and videos I'm sure he will share after he recovers from today's marathon hunt.. I know I'm dreading waking up in the morning.. I'm sore all ready and I just walked in the door.. Every time I think I have this fungus figured out, mother nature throws me a curve ball.. We went to Brown County expecting to find blacks and greys, but the only thing we found were yellows.. I promise, we scoured that park.. At times we were both crawling around trees on our hands and knees.. If they would have been there, we would have found them.. It doesn't make sense to me.. The order is always blacks, greys, and then yellows.. I don't understand how we found baby yellows, but no mature greys.. Anyways, the woods in Brown County are primed to explode.. All the signs were there, may apples, fiddle heads, trillium blossoms.. I think we were just a day or two early.. Like Wade says, you don't know unless you go..


----------



## Guest

Here's a couple pics of today's hunt.. I'm to tired to dick with a newspaper or receipt tonight..


----------



## Libby

noskydaddy said:


> Report Your Finds Here for 2017
> 
> That one board is getting too long so I thought why not start a 2017 one here?
> 
> If you can please report your finds on this topic, it will make it easier for us to stay posted.
> 
> @NSD


----------



## Libby

Hi all! April 10, 2017, Southern Indiana
(Seymour area) halfway between Indy & Louisville, Am on the I-65.
Found 4 Grey's today! Yay!
Good Luck! The Hunt is on!
BTW..See YouTube video on 
broadcasting spores from water bucket for your search next year.



That one board is getting too long so I thought why not start a 2017 one here?

If you can please report your finds on this topic, it will make it easier for us to stay posted.

@NSD[/QUOTE]


----------



## indy_nebo




----------



## indy_nebo

Here's my bag from Brown Town today. Me and finder had a hell of a roller coaster day! Took almost 3 hrs to find our first tiny yellers, then another 3 before we found just a few more, one here one there. So the hours grew late, we were deep as all hell in this ravine that may have not seen human feet in a few years, we tucked our tails and started heading back to where we descended. As we were walking back we notice a big fallen poplar tree that we didn't bother checking earlier since elm seemed to be the only producer today. We both head over to it and about 5 feet of roots were pulled up at the base with soil and green all over it, as if the uprooting happened hours earlier. It clearly was an older timberfall, there was nothing growing under the trunk, but the forest floor just folded up sideways with the roots and low and behold, BIG FAT YELLOW boy just staring us down! We picked 5 sideways yellows off this oddity. Delirious with elation, I was waiting for a gnome to come out and start bitching at us to get out of his garden. 

Then we got lost as shit. 

We obviously didn't take good enough care of paying attention to our surroundings coming off the ridge down, and wound up on a ridiculously steep, thistle covered upward ascent. 
We could barely see the glow of the setting sun in the sky to give us a general heading, but it was dimming fast. After trawling up for what seemed forever, we realized we weren't where we came from, and decided to hop over to the next ridge to the west of us and take that up. 
We should have gone east. 
As we slowly started to realize our mistake, fatigue and dread replaced our joy of the find just minutes ago.
"Oh god, how do I tell the wife not to expect me home soon because I'm lost in the woods?!?" starts looping thru my brain...
Finally got to a road and freakin took off down it in the WRONG damn direction again! I had to stop a passing car and ask a lady where the overlook area was!
That was particularly embarrassing, but I gave a shit at this point. I damn near asked for a lift.
Ok, I know, I know, compass compass compass.... well we both forgot to bring one, thought we could get ANYWHERE and back again with the fabulous technological marvels that are our cell phones complete with GPS and awesome geolocation apps.... but for some reason we were getting inconsistent reads on BOTH the phones compasses. So we winged it, we paid. These are going to be the tastiest God damn mushrooms we will EVER eat.

I am so extremely grateful for mother nature providing us with these beautiful days, lush woods, early finds of delicious morels, and the fact that we got out of that Park without having to call the damn DNR to airlift us out of there. 

Man Mark, we damn near made the news...


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I have a new found respect for you fellas hunting the southern part of the state.. Nebo and I teamed up today.. We spent 10 hours, and clocked 24,573 steps, or almost 16.5 miles in Brown County State Park.. Half of those steps being straight up hills that are basically the size of mountains.. We did find some, mostly small yellows pretending to be greys.. Nebo has some cool ass pictures and videos I'm sure he will share after he recovers from today's marathon hunt.. I know I'm dreading waking up in the morning.. I'm sore all ready and I just walked in the door.. Every time I think I have this fungus figured out, mother nature throws me a curve ball.. We went to Brown County expecting to find blacks and greys, but the only thing we found were yellows.. I promise, we scoured that park.. At times we were both crawling around trees on our hands and knees.. If they would have been there, we would have found them.. It doesn't make sense to me.. The order is always blacks, greys, and then yellows.. I don't understand how we found baby yellows, but no mature greys.. Anyways, the woods in Brown County are primed to explode.. All the signs were there, may apples, fiddle heads, trillium blossoms.. I think we were just a day or two early.. Like Wade says, you don't know unless you go..


Yep....Always Love'n the *Mystery *of it.
And that *.I Won't Know,,,if I don't Go .
* Happily. ..These two parts of. The Morel Hunt.....*Will Always Be *


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> Here's my bag from Brown Town today. Me and finder had a hell of a roller coaster day! Took almost 3 hrs to find our first tiny yellers, then another 3 before we found just a few more, one here one there. So the hours grew late, we were deep as all hell in this ravine that may have not seen human feet in a few years, we tucked our tails and started heading back to where we descended. As we were walking back we notice a big fallen poplar tree that we didn't bother checking earlier since elm seemed to be the only producer today. We both head over to it and about 5 feet of roots were pulled up at the base with soil and green all over it, as if the uprooting happened hours earlier. It clearly was an older timberfall, there was nothing growing under the trunk, but the forest floor just folded up sideways with the roots and low and behold, BIG FAT YELLOW boy just staring us down! We picked 5 sideways yellows off this oddity. Delirious with elation, I was waiting for a gnome to come out and start bitching at us to get out of his garden.
> 
> Then we got lost as shit.
> 
> We obviously didn't take good enough care of paying attention to our surroundings coming off the ridge down, and wound up on a ridiculously steep, thistle covered upward ascent.
> We could barely see the glow of the setting sun in the sky to give us a general heading, but it was dimming fast. After trawling up for what seemed forever, we realized we weren't where we came from, and decided to hop over to the next ridge to the west of us and take that up.
> We should have gone east.
> As we slowly started to realize our mistake, fatigue and dread replaced our joy of the find just minutes ago.
> "Oh god, how do I tell the wife not to expect me home soon because I'm lost in the woods?!?" starts looping thru my brain...
> Finally got to a road and freakin took off down it in the WRONG damn direction again! I had to stop a passing car and ask a lady where the overlook area was!
> That was particularly embarrassing, but I gave a shit at this point. I damn near asked for a lift.
> Ok, I know, I know, compass compass compass.... well we both forgot to bring one, thought we could get ANYWHERE and back again with the fabulous technological marvels that are our cell phones complete with GPS and awesome geolocation apps.... but for some reason we were getting inconsistent reads on BOTH the phones compasses. So we winged it, we paid. These are going to be the tastiest God damn mushrooms we will EVER eat.
> 
> I am so extremely grateful for mother nature providing us with these beautiful days, lush woods, early finds of delicious morels, and the fact that we got out of that Park without having to call the damn DNR to airlift us out of there.
> 
> Man Mark, we damn near made the news...


Man...what a Great Moment in Life


----------



## wade

[QUOTE A "vern, sickening , member: 863"]political quote for the day:
Obama couldn't lead ants to a picnic ... i love it..[/QUOTE]

Yep...*O'BLOMA what a sickining time*


----------



## wade

Thats kinda funny. ... But sorry Vern! 
This Damm ..thing keeps skipping my words around. ..Guess I gotta spell check Everything.....
To Clear things up.....and be clear now.
* Obama Can KISS MY ASS*
Can we all go to a Ted Nugent Concert now


----------



## funamongus

no rain yesterday or today in Monroe, that's not good!


----------



## cwlake

Congrats Nosky, the north is starting to come alive. Theres a guy up by Kalamazoo that's been killing the blacks. 172 in the last week.


----------



## parrothead

Been pouring in Seymour nice about 4:30. Still no big reports from people I have talked to. It has been hit and miss and ones finding them have not been big numbers.


----------



## jashroomer

indy_nebo said:


> Here's my bag from Brown Town today. Me and finder had a hell of a roller coaster day! Took almost 3 hrs to find our first tiny yellers, then another 3 before we found just a few more, one here one there. So the hours grew late, we were deep as all hell in this ravine that may have not seen human feet in a few years, we tucked our tails and started heading back to where we descended. As we were walking back we notice a big fallen poplar tree that we didn't bother checking earlier since elm seemed to be the only producer today. We both head over to it and about 5 feet of roots were pulled up at the base with soil and green all over it, as if the uprooting happened hours earlier. It clearly was an older timberfall, there was nothing growing under the trunk, but the forest floor just folded up sideways with the roots and low and behold, BIG FAT YELLOW boy just staring us down! We picked 5 sideways yellows off this oddity. Delirious with elation, I was waiting for a gnome to come out and start bitching at us to get out of his garden.
> 
> Then we got lost as shit.
> 
> We obviously didn't take good enough care of paying attention to our surroundings coming off the ridge down, and wound up on a ridiculously steep, thistle covered upward ascent.
> We could barely see the glow of the setting sun in the sky to give us a general heading, but it was dimming fast. After trawling up for what seemed forever, we realized we weren't where we came from, and decided to hop over to the next ridge to the west of us and take that up.
> We should have gone east.
> As we slowly started to realize our mistake, fatigue and dread replaced our joy of the find just minutes ago.
> "Oh god, how do I tell the wife not to expect me home soon because I'm lost in the woods?!?" starts looping thru my brain...
> Finally got to a road and freakin took off down it in the WRONG damn direction again! I had to stop a passing car and ask a lady where the overlook area was!
> That was particularly embarrassing, but I gave a shit at this point. I damn near asked for a lift.
> Ok, I know, I know, compass compass compass.... well we both forgot to bring one, thought we could get ANYWHERE and back again with the fabulous technological marvels that are our cell phones complete with GPS and awesome geolocation apps.... but for some reason we were getting inconsistent reads on BOTH the phones compasses. So we winged it, we paid. These are going to be the tastiest God damn mushrooms we will EVER eat.
> 
> I am so extremely grateful for mother nature providing us with these beautiful days, lush woods, early finds of delicious morels, and the fact that we got out of that Park without having to call the damn DNR to airlift us out of there.
> 
> Man Mark, we damn near made the news...


Been there before. After 3 years of deer and mushroom hunting in Yellowwood and Monroe I still get nervous once I venture to far out. Heading down north of Lake Lemon later, will have compass in hand.


----------



## wade

funamongus said:


> no rain yesterday or today in Monroe, that's not good!


FUN AMONG US....... Wade here. ..
You not slow'n down are ya Man...
We're Goin to Work a few hours this morning. .and Headed Right on Out Again by Noon. ...
Days Like today,
is *When You Find New Spots
*Don't stop now !! * Let's Go Yall*


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Here's my bag from Brown Town today. Me and finder had a hell of a roller coaster day! Took almost 3 hrs to find our first tiny yellers, then another 3 before we found just a few more, one here one there. So the hours grew late, we were deep as all hell in this ravine that may have not seen human feet in a few years, we tucked our tails and started heading back to where we descended. As we were walking back we notice a big fallen poplar tree that we didn't bother checking earlier since elm seemed to be the only producer today. We both head over to it and about 5 feet of roots were pulled up at the base with soil and green all over it, as if the uprooting happened hours earlier. It clearly was an older timberfall, there was nothing growing under the trunk, but the forest floor just folded up sideways with the roots and low and behold, BIG FAT YELLOW boy just staring us down! We picked 5 sideways yellows off this oddity. Delirious with elation, I was waiting for a gnome to come out and start bitching at us to get out of his garden.
> 
> Then we got lost as shit.
> 
> We obviously didn't take good enough care of paying attention to our surroundings coming off the ridge down, and wound up on a ridiculously steep, thistle covered upward ascent.
> We could barely see the glow of the setting sun in the sky to give us a general heading, but it was dimming fast. After trawling up for what seemed forever, we realized we weren't where we came from, and decided to hop over to the next ridge to the west of us and take that up.
> We should have gone east.
> As we slowly started to realize our mistake, fatigue and dread replaced our joy of the find just minutes ago.
> "Oh god, how do I tell the wife not to expect me home soon because I'm lost in the woods?!?" starts looping thru my brain...
> Finally got to a road and freakin took off down it in the WRONG damn direction again! I had to stop a passing car and ask a lady where the overlook area was!
> That was particularly embarrassing, but I gave a shit at this point. I damn near asked for a lift.
> Ok, I know, I know, compass compass compass.... well we both forgot to bring one, thought we could get ANYWHERE and back again with the fabulous technological marvels that are our cell phones complete with GPS and awesome geolocation apps.... but for some reason we were getting inconsistent reads on BOTH the phones compasses. So we winged it, we paid. These are going to be the tastiest God damn mushrooms we will EVER eat.
> 
> I am so extremely grateful for mother nature providing us with these beautiful days, lush woods, early finds of delicious morels, and the fact that we got out of that Park without having to call the damn DNR to airlift us out of there.
> 
> Man Mark, we damn near made the news...


----------



## deleted

I dont know about you two boys..your post was two o'clock in the morning, i hope thats not when you finally got home...lmfao...Been there and done that my self. scared the shit out of me..


----------



## deleted

well this is my favorite time to hit the woods. a light rain lays the leaves down and the woods and the air smell awesome. the shrooms are much easier to see. ill head out in just a bit when i have a little more coffee.


----------



## kpfist

BriJoe said:


> My gf and I went out to Ben harrison state park and looked for about an hour but didn't find anything not that we really know what we are doing. But it was still if pun and goid to get out. Anyone know if that's a goid place to be looking? We took a good number of photos too


I hunt there, so um, STAY AWAY!

Jk, there is plenty of room, but I won't tell you where I go. I only went there once last year with a small load removed, nothing outrageous.


----------



## kpfist

indy_nebo said:


> Here's my bag from Brown Town today. Me and finder had a hell of a roller coaster day! Took almost 3 hrs to find our first tiny yellers, then another 3 before we found just a few more, one here one there. So the hours grew late, we were deep as all hell in this ravine that may have not seen human feet in a few years, we tucked our tails and started heading back to where we descended. As we were walking back we notice a big fallen poplar tree that we didn't bother checking earlier since elm seemed to be the only producer today. We both head over to it and about 5 feet of roots were pulled up at the base with soil and green all over it, as if the uprooting happened hours earlier. It clearly was an older timberfall, there was nothing growing under the trunk, but the forest floor just folded up sideways with the roots and low and behold, BIG FAT YELLOW boy just staring us down! We picked 5 sideways yellows off this oddity. Delirious with elation, I was waiting for a gnome to come out and start bitching at us to get out of his garden.
> 
> Then we got lost as shit.
> 
> We obviously didn't take good enough care of paying attention to our surroundings coming off the ridge down, and wound up on a ridiculously steep, thistle covered upward ascent.
> We could barely see the glow of the setting sun in the sky to give us a general heading, but it was dimming fast. After trawling up for what seemed forever, we realized we weren't where we came from, and decided to hop over to the next ridge to the west of us and take that up.
> We should have gone east.
> As we slowly started to realize our mistake, fatigue and dread replaced our joy of the find just minutes ago.
> "Oh god, how do I tell the wife not to expect me home soon because I'm lost in the woods?!?" starts looping thru my brain...
> Finally got to a road and freakin took off down it in the WRONG damn direction again! I had to stop a passing car and ask a lady where the overlook area was!
> That was particularly embarrassing, but I gave a shit at this point. I damn near asked for a lift.
> Ok, I know, I know, compass compass compass.... well we both forgot to bring one, thought we could get ANYWHERE and back again with the fabulous technological marvels that are our cell phones complete with GPS and awesome geolocation apps.... but for some reason we were getting inconsistent reads on BOTH the phones compasses. So we winged it, we paid. These are going to be the tastiest God damn mushrooms we will EVER eat.
> 
> I am so extremely grateful for mother nature providing us with these beautiful days, lush woods, early finds of delicious morels, and the fact that we got out of that Park without having to call the damn DNR to airlift us out of there.
> 
> Man Mark, we damn near made the news...



Haha, "Then, we got lost as shit."


----------



## parrothead

time stamp says 11:39 a.m but it was posted at 6:39 a.m.


----------



## noskydaddy

Libby said:


> Hi all! April 10, 2017, Southern Indiana
> (Seymour area) halfway between Indy & Louisville, Am on the I-65.
> Found 4 Grey's today! Yay!
> Good Luck! The Hunt is on!
> BTW..See YouTube video on
> broadcasting spores from water bucket for your search next year.


Welcome Libby! Good work.
Keep us posted.


----------



## noskydaddy

parrothead said:


> time stamp says 11:39 a.m but it was posted at 6:39 a.m.


Ya, the clock is OFF on this website.


----------



## morelsandmanners

Dadicus said:


> We went back yesterday but only found one tiny black!


Maybe it's still a bit early when? Someone found


sparky92 said:


> Found 7 blacks yesterday ..no pic husband cut them up already more to come they are starting in my area





parrothead said:


> Still weird out there to me Vern. It is very spotty as to people finding them or not.


@parrothead I think if we can dry our area out a few days we'll be good I hope. They are literally finding them everywhere but here


----------



## parrothead

morelsand, I agree if I am not finding them by Sunday I am going to be concerned.


----------



## br5

Just stopped by D & R fruit market in Logansport for lunch. They sell morels every year and are a good gage for where the seasons at. They told me a local lady came in with some greys for sale. I live in Kokomo and have found that Logansport is normally earlier than Kokomo. I think it's the sandy soil. Red buds are looking good for this weekend.


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Here's a couple pics of today's hunt.. I'm to tired to dick with a newspaper or





noskydaddy said:


> I see Matherly reported a find in Southern Indiana
> by Evansville or Hoosier National Forest.
> 
> That's good news!


there's absolutely nothing being found around me, the way the weather has been we should be carrying them out in trash can but we're not.


----------



## funamongus

Today was a good day, 38 more! No wade, i'm not giving up, just hoping some of that rain hit my spots! still finding fresh greys that's a good sign! Big yellows will be up







soon


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> morelsand, I agree if I am not finding them by Sunday I am going to be concerned.


The old man said to put my pecker back in my pocket before I get too excited. He's been picking around 60 years so he might just be right. But I will say this, if my big yellows are up Saturday when I look then it's over and done for. I have never found any after that patch has fruited. Also what's weird is I have been to spots known to produce early and often. Not one black mushroom. I guess it's time to start hitting up Railroad tracks and ditches..


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> Here's my bag from Brown Town today. Me and finder had a hell of a roller coaster day! Took almost 3 hrs to find our first tiny yellers, then another 3 before we found just a few more, one here one there. So the hours grew late, we were deep as all hell in this ravine that may have not seen human feet in a few years, we tucked our tails and started heading back to where we descended. As we were walking back we notice a big fallen poplar tree that we didn't bother checking earlier since elm seemed to be the only producer today. We both head over to it and about 5 feet of roots were pulled up at the base with soil and green all over it, as if the uprooting happened hours earlier. It clearly was an older timberfall, there was nothing growing under the trunk, but the forest floor just folded up sideways with the roots and low and behold, BIG FAT YELLOW boy just staring us down! We picked 5 sideways yellows off this oddity. Delirious with elation, I was waiting for a gnome to come out and start bitching at us to get out of his garden.
> 
> Then we got lost as shit.
> 
> We obviously didn't take good enough care of paying attention to our surroundings coming off the ridge down, and wound up on a ridiculously steep, thistle covered upward ascent.
> We could barely see the glow of the setting sun in the sky to give us a general heading, but it was dimming fast. After trawling up for what seemed forever, we realized we weren't where we came from, and decided to hop over to the next ridge to the west of us and take that up.
> We should have gone east.
> As we slowly started to realize our mistake, fatigue and dread replaced our joy of the find just minutes ago.
> "Oh god, how do I tell the wife not to expect me home soon because I'm lost in the woods?!?" starts looping thru my brain...
> Finally got to a road and freakin took off down it in the WRONG damn direction again! I had to stop a passing car and ask a lady where the overlook area was!
> That was particularly embarrassing, but I gave a shit at this point. I damn near asked for a lift.
> Ok, I know, I know, compass compass compass.... well we both forgot to bring one, thought we could get ANYWHERE and back again with the fabulous technological marvels that are our cell phones complete with GPS and awesome geolocation apps.... but for some reason we were getting inconsistent reads on BOTH the phones compasses. So we winged it, we paid. These are going to be the tastiest God damn mushrooms we will EVER eat.
> 
> I am so extremely grateful for mother nature providing us with these beautiful days, lush woods, early finds of delicious morels, and the fact that we got out of that Park without having to call the damn DNR to airlift us out of there.
> 
> Man Mark, we damn near made the news...


Man, we were all most famous lol.. It's probably a good thing I forgot the fatties in my car, or we would still be lost.. It's all about perspective though buddy.. The way I see it, we knew exactly where we were at.. It was your car that was lost lmao.. I sent the makers of the geolocation app I was using a shitty email this morning.. Them bastards better refund my $14.99..


----------



## BriJoe

kpfist said:


> I hunt there, so um, STAY AWAY!
> 
> Jk, there is plenty of room, but I won't tell you where I go. I only went there once last year with a small load removed, nothing outrageous.


That's better than us. But we realky have no idea what we are doing. We just walked and looked hopefully it's not too hard to do


----------



## morelsandmanners

funamongus said:


> Today was a good day, 38 more! No wade, i'm not giving up, just hoping some of that rain hit my spots! still finding fresh greys that's a good sign! Big yellows will be up
> View attachment 367
> soon


@fungusam


funamongus said:


> Today was a good day, 38 more! No wade, i'm not giving up, just hoping some of that rain hit my spots! still finding fresh greys that's a good sign! Big yellows will be up
> View attachment 367
> soon


----------



## scottyg11

10 minutes in today found these 3 hours later....... Nothing. 

Does anyone know what shrooms are in top 2 photos?


----------



## morelsandmanners

funamongus said:


> Today was a good day, 38 more! No wade, i'm not giving up, just hoping some of that rain hit my spots! still finding fresh greys that's a good sign! Big yellows will be up
> View attachment 367
> soon


What part of the state are you in fungus?


----------



## funamongus

morelsandmanners said:


> What part of the state are you in fungus?


Monroe county


----------



## morelsandmanners

scottyg11 said:


> View attachment 371
> View attachment 372
> View attachment 369
> 10 minutes in today found these 3 hours later....... Nothing.
> 
> Does anyone know what shrooms are in top 2 photos?


The pic in the middle are dryads saddle/ pheasant back. They are edible but have heard to only eat the young and tender ones due to texture and taste. The top pic makes it heard to identify, looks like a type of jelly mushrooms, some of such are edible. However, when in doubt throw them out. Happy shrooming.


----------



## funamongus

morelsandmanners said:


> What part of the state are you in fungus?


I believe you said you hunt yellowwood, went there yesterday it seemed to early out there, but im no expert. may apples were barely popping, I did find 4 small greys out there though


----------



## scottyg11

morelsandmanners said:


> The pic in the middle are dryads saddle/ pheasant back. They are edible but have heard to only eat the young and tender ones due to texture and taste. The top pic makes it heard to identify, looks like a type of jelly mushrooms, some of such are edible. However, when in doubt throw them out. Happy shrooming.


Thank you kindly


----------



## morelsandmanners

funamongus said:


> Monroe county


Thanks, then it just seems there should be more being found here. One more question, are you finding yours on steep slopes?


----------



## funamongus

never had any luck on slopes, I always search flats that hold water, find sycamores you know its a damp area, hopefully that helps you


----------



## morelsandmanners

funamongus said:


> I believe you said you hunt yellowwood, went there yesterday it seemed to early out there, but im no expert. may apples were barely popping, I did find 4 small greys out there though


No, I hunt paradise, I'm fortunate. I don't hunt yellowwood but have heard good things though, I think @noskydaddy is later in the month.


----------



## rmday

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I have a new found respect for you fellas hunting the southern part of the state.. Nebo and I teamed up today.. We spent 10 hours, and clocked 24,573 steps, or almost 16.5 miles in Brown County State Park.. Half of those steps being straight up hills that are basically the size of mountains.. We did find some, mostly small yellows pretending to be greys.. Nebo has some cool ass pictures and videos I'm sure he will share after he recovers from today's marathon hunt.. I know I'm dreading waking up in the morning.. I'm sore all ready and I just walked in the door.. Every time I think I have this fungus figured out, mother nature throws me a curve ball.. We went to Brown County expecting to find blacks and greys, but the only thing we found were yellows.. I promise, we scoured that park.. At times we were both crawling around trees on our hands and knees.. If they would have been there, we would have found them.. It doesn't make sense to me.. The order is always blacks, greys, and then yellows.. I don't understand how we found baby yellows, but no mature greys.. Anyways, the woods in Brown County are primed to explode.. All the signs were there, may apples, fiddle heads, trillium blossoms.. I think we were just a day or two early.. Like Wade says, you don't know unless you go..


----------



## deleted

_*O.K., its time for me to feel like a fool...*_
went in search for a new spot and found one. only four yellows but in a few days might be very good. ive found no blacks and no grays, just yellows...go figure..lol
any way...there is an old water tower back in a very thick and dark part of the woods. got back there and found those yellows while getting soaked by the rain. so water towers being round...i couldnt figure out which side of the tower i started at and got lost as shit..lol. i wondered around for more than an hour in the blind with no idea where i was. finally i heard a vehicle go down the access road which gave me a direction to head. made it out ok but i was one pissed dude...soaked to the bone, lost in the woods, all for four shrooms.not one of my best days.. you can have a good laugh at me now Indy and finder..


----------



## rmday

I'm not to good at identifying, found these today in Hendricks Co, I have a hard to between some of the blacks and grays, I guess these are all grays and yellows, a few of the small grays were under same elm with the yellows. This is my forth time out this year, I have found 70 in total now, these are the first yellows so far but It sure seems weird, yesterday 19 grays and today yellows, different area but still west of Indy. what the heck I didn't think I would find yellows here yet.


----------



## deleted

Wade, im sure that you know what this means !!
while we are looking for the elusive moral, the turtle starts looking for the elusive poon tang..lol


----------



## Old Elm

Vern, " OldElm" here. Heck my kids always accuse me of being lost in the wood's & especially when canoeing in the B.W.C.A, my standard reply is always, if I'm not going anywhere specific how can I be lost?!
I do understand how good it musta felt when Ya heard the vehicle going down the road. Ha Ha, but that's how we find the mother lodes though! Keep On cruising.......


----------



## mmh

rmday said:


> View attachment 375


All but one appear to be high quality and will make for a nice meal. Great find


----------



## rmday

mmh said:


> All but one appear to be high quality and will make for a nice meal. Great find


Found them under dead elms, 7 was the most under 1 tree -cant find the mother load tree this year yet.


----------



## rmday

are any of them black? or all gray and yellows.


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> _*O.K., its time for me to feel like a fool...*_
> went in search for a new spot and found one. only four yellows but in a few days might be very good. ive found no blacks and no grays, just yellows...go figure..lol
> any way...there is an old water tower back in a very thick and dark part of the woods. got back there and found those yellows while getting soaked by the rain. so water towers being round...i couldnt figure out which side of the tower i started at and got lost as shit..lol. i wondered around for more than an hour in the blind with no idea where i was. finally i heard a vehicle go down the access road which gave me a direction to head. made it out ok but i was one pissed dude...soaked to the bone, lost in the woods, all for four shrooms.not one of my best days.. you can have a good laugh at me now Indy and finder..


Vern, I have been lost before in Northern Michigan and cost my Brother and Father an hour or two of hunting Morels looking for my sorry a$$, My Father was NOT happy with his son. Up in Wisconsin the guys go out to deer camps and the only way to be considered lost is if you have spent a night in the woods alone, so we will call what you were doing scouting "unknown" territory.


----------



## mmh

rmday said:


> are any of them black? or all gray and yellows.


All are grey and yellow. Keep doing what you are doing, Blacks may be over in S. Indiana but you are doing good


----------



## mmh

stcroix rob said:


> Vern, " OldElm" here. Heck my kids always accuse me of being lost in the wood's & especially when canoeing in the B.W.C.A, my standard reply is always, if I'm not going anywhere specific how can I be lost?!
> I do understand how good it musta felt when Ya heard the vehicle going down the road. Ha Ha, but that's how we find the mother lodes though! Keep On cruising.......


Is the B.W.C.A you are talking about in Northern Minnesota?


----------



## Guest

rmday said:


> I'm not to good at identifying, found these today in Hendricks Co, I have a hard to between some of the blacks and grays, I guess these are all grays and yellows, a few of the small grays were under same elm with the yellows. This is my forth time out this year, I have found 70 in total now, these are the first yellows so far but It sure seems weird, yesterday 19 grays and today yellows, different area but still west of Indy. what the heck I didn't think I would find yellows here yet.


Nice find RM.. From what I'm seeing online, it looks like the western parts of the state are ahead of the central and eastern parts of the state this year.. Gotta love mother nature..


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> _*O.K., its time for me to feel like a fool...*_
> went in search for a new spot and found one. only four yellows but in a few days might be very good. ive found no blacks and no grays, just yellows...go figure..lol
> any way...there is an old water tower back in a very thick and dark part of the woods. got back there and found those yellows while getting soaked by the rain. so water towers being round...i couldnt figure out which side of the tower i started at and got lost as shit..lol. i wondered around for more than an hour in the blind with no idea where i was. finally i heard a vehicle go down the access road which gave me a direction to head. made it out ok but i was one pissed dude...soaked to the bone, lost in the woods, all for four shrooms.not one of my best days.. you can have a good laugh at me now Indy and finder..


Vern, Vern, Vern, It's OK buddy.. I know how easy it was for Nebo and I to get lost as shit yesterday.. You probably have a good 25 years on us.. The way age is affecting my memory, I think it's a miracle you can still find the woods, and amazing that you can walk through them and then find your way back out again.. When I'm your age, I'll be lucky if I'm able to find my way back inside the house after checking my mailbox..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Vern, one of these days you will look back and think of today as one of your best days. And I will bet you will really savor those 4 shrooms. When I was young and hitchhiking all over the US,Canada; and Mexico I learned real quick how much you appreciate things after a little or a lot of adversity is thrown into the mix. It's all about the adventure and also chomping down on some shrooms. Nothing else has that taste.


----------



## wade

funamongus said:


> Today was a good day, 38 more! No wade, i'm not giving up, just hoping some of that rain hit my spots! still finding fresh greys that's a good sign! Big yellows will be up
> View attachment 367
> soon


DAMM funamogus Man you got the Eyes on um..
Yep..they are popping just a little more each day.. we found 12 more today.
we will definitely hunt Daylight to Dark














tomorrow


----------



## morelas must-shroom

PS. Finder I'm about the same age as Vern and although are memory may not be quite as good as yours, I do remember to take a compass with me into a strange woods.lol. peace out and I hope we both find more than last year.


----------



## wade

I suggest if you have Kids in school..
If there is any way you can without issues.
Keep them Home The Rest of the Week..
and Have Some Great Memories together 
Start in the morning and Hunt Five Days
Daylight to Dark...They are Popping Now


----------



## funamongus

wade said:


> DAMM funamogus Man you got the Eyes on um..
> Yep..they are popping just a little more each day.. we found 12 more today.
> we will definitely hunt Daylight to Dark
> View attachment 377
> View attachment 378
> tomorrow


Good job wade! those are some beauties. whats the big stock in your bag from? a yellow? I cant see the top, anyways I seen a pic a couple years ago from lake monroe area, guy and his wife had them all over bed of truck. it was amazing


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Vern, Vern, Vern, It's OK buddy.. I know how easy it was for Nebo and I to get lost as shit yesterday.. You probably have a good 25 years on us.. The way age is affecting my memory, I think it's a miracle you can still find the woods, and amazing that you can walk through them and then find your way back out again.. When I'm your age, I'll be lucky if I'm able to find my way back inside the house after checking my mailbox..


well your a load of frackin comfort...


----------



## Old Elm

mmh said:


> Is the B.W.C.A you are talking about in Northern Minnesota?


Yup, Boundary waters canoe area, great place to escape to in the fall, walleye, wild rice, & Bolete's.


----------



## Guest

morelas must-shroom said:


> PS. Finder I'm about the same age as Vern and although are memory may not be quite as good as yours, I do remember to take a compass with me into a strange woods.lol. peace out and I hope we both find more than last year.


I learned that lesson the hard way yesterday.. I thought I had all the bases covered with my smartphone and portable battery charger.. I won't make that mistake again.. If you're even close to Vern's age, I'd probably take two compasses into the woods with me.. Just in case you misplace one while hunting.. I have a good feeling about this year.. I think it has the potential to be the best season of the decade.. I hope we can all find double what we found last year, even the hipsters..


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> PS. Finder I'm about the same age as Vern and although are memory may not be quite as good as yours, I do remember to take a compass with me into a strange woods.lol. peace out and I hope we both find more than last year.


tell it like it is brother...amen..i was 63 in Dec. i have a bad back even after two surgery's, i have copd and use an inhaler several time a day, my right hand is crippled i suffer anxiety attaches, with all that..i still hike those miles in the woods for them ever lovin shrooms..thank god for big fatty and his kids and the entire fatty family...


----------



## wade

n said:


> _*O.K., itsomething mak for me to feel like a fool...*_
> went in search for a new spot and found one. only four yellows but in a few days might be very good. ive found no blacks and no grays, just yellows...go figure..lol
> any way...there is an old water tower back in a very thick and dark part of the woods. got back there and found those yellows while getting soaked by the rain. so water towers being round...i couldnt figure out which side of the tower i started at and got lost as shit..lol. i wondered around for more than an hour in the blind with no idea where i was. finally i heard a vehicle go down the access road which gave me a direction to head. made it out ok but i was one pissed dude...soaked to the bone, lost in the woods, all for four shrooms.not one of my best days.. you can have a good laugh at me now Indy and finder..


Not the Kinda Moments one might Choose.
But something Bout Them Feel Good still


----------



## wade

funamongus said:


> Good job wade! those are some beauties. whats the big stock in your bag from? a yellow? I cant see the top, anyways I seen a pic a couple years ago from lake monroe area, guy and his wife had them all over bed of truck. it was amazing


Yep...that one pic with the dollar sure looks more yellow before I picked it. .
here's more pics of them ..that one just dont look the same color now


----------



## engalwood

Hope to be able to get out for a few Saturday. Glad eveyone finding the goodies!


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Wade, im sure that you know what this means !!
> while we are looking for the elusive moral, the turtle starts looking for the elusive poon tang..lol
> View attachment 376


Them Little Feller sure do get after it.!
I just hate it when accidentally walk up on um, and you can tell they feel interrupted , before I spot them and can quickly walk Away..makes me feel like...
* OOOH... DAMM....EXCUSE ME*


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> Hope to be able to get out for a few Saturday. Glad eveyone finding the goodies!


Whoop Bro..engalwood. ..Maybe Buy a head-light and spot light. ..so you can hunt some at Night if you cant hunt Day times this Week


----------



## deleted

just cause im creepin up there dont mean im close to that big huntin ground in the sky...lol
like i always say, if you cant run with the big dogs...stay under the poach....peace out..Vern


----------



## deleted

Me, Morelas and Wade can still whoop an ass or two...


----------



## indy_nebo

wade said:


> Them Little Feller sure do get after it.!
> I just hate it when accidentally walk up on um, and you can tell they feel interrupted , before I spot them and can quickly walk Away..makes me feel like...
> * OOOH... DAMM....EXCUSE ME*


Lol, I guess this answers the question Where do box turtles do it?
In a box!


----------



## indy_nebo

It's amazing how this season is progressing West to East! The ground temps are indicative, and the reports are the proof! We prob would have found a few motherloads yesterday if we would have went 45 min west... oh well. We got lost in a park I've been going to all my life, who knows what we would have gotten ourselves into in an unfamiliar woods.


----------



## eternalsunking

I made my way to the woods for about 2 hours this evening three sets of eyes. No morels in Noblesville just yet. You won't know if you don't go. Time to get creative. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## morelsandmanners

funamongus said:


> never had any luck on slopes, I always search flats that hold water, find sycamores you know its a damp area, hopefully that helps you


Me too, but my flat woods are very saturated. I find plenty of them, just we are about same longitude so was curious. However I was going to ask if anyone has luck around sycamores and cottonwood trees in indiana? I will expand my tree search, I find most of mine around tulip poplar, black cherry, ash, cedar and elm.


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Man, we were all most famous lol.. It's probably a good thing I forgot the fatties in my car, or we would still be lost.. It's all about perspective though buddy.. The way I see it, we knew exactly where we were at.. It was your car that was lost lmao.. I sent the makers of the geolocation app I was using a shitty email this morning.. Them bastards better refund my $14.99..


Where did you gentlemen go if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I learned that lesson the hard way yesterday.. I thought I had all the bases covered with my smartphone and portable battery charger.. I won't make that mistake again.. If you're even close to Vern's age, I'd probably take two compasses into the woods with me.. Just in case you misplace one while hunting.. I have a good feeling about this year.. I think it has the potential to be the best season of the decade.. I hope we can all find double what we found last year, even the hipsters..





finderoftheshrooms said:


> I learned that lesson the hard way yesterday.. I thought I had all the bases covered with my smartphone and portable battery charger.. I won't make that mistake again.. If you're even close to Vern's age, I'd probably take two compasses into the woods with me.. Just in case you misplace one while hunting.. I have a good feeling about this year.. I think it has the potential to be the best season of the decade.. I hope we can all find double what we found last year, even the hipsters..


@finderoftheshrooms, damn you must be in a great mood, you wished the hipsters luck too..haha


----------



## morelsandmanners

It is strange so far, no blacks. One white and a yellow left to grow.


----------



## Guest

morelsandmanners said:


> Where did you gentlemen go if you don't mind me asking?


We hunted Brown County State Park.. We started by the North gate and worked our way towards the west gate.. I have to give Nebo credit, he put us on some killer spots.. The mushrooms were just not there.. I'd like to go back to the spots we hunted Thursday or Friday, but it's just to far away from me to be feasible.. We found several spots where there's a motherlode waiting to happen.. Yesterday was my first time hunting in southern Indiana, and I have to say, I saw some of the most promising Morel grounds that I have ever seen..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Me, Morelas and Wade can still whoop an ass or two...


Yep..its gettin bout that time


indy_nebo said:


> It's amazing how this season is progressing West to East! The ground temps are indicative, and the reports are the proof! We prob would have found a few motherloads yesterday if we would have went 45 min west... oh well. We got lost in a park I've been going to all my life, who knows what we would have gotten ourselves into in an unfamiliar woods.


I had hopes of hit'n Harmony state park and some Illinois spots for the first time ever.
but couldnt ..i may get to Follow thru Ohio, West Virgina Pennsylvania, some


----------



## wade

eterlsunking said:


> I made my way to the woods for about 2 hours this evening three sets of eyes. No morels in Noblesville just yet. You won't know if you don't go. Time to get creative. Best of luck everyone.


Stay in the woods , I've been tracking Northern progression at 5 miles per day


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> It is strange so far, no blacks. One white and a yellow left to grow.


Hunt and step slowly in these next five Day
there bout to come in to ya Morelsandmanners.
We will hunt in the morning and next five days, Daylight to Dark.


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> We hunted Brown County State Park.. We started by the North gate and worked our way towards the west gate.. I have to give Nebo credit, he put us on some killer spots.. The mushrooms were just not there.. I'd like to go back to the spots we hunted Thursday or Friday, but it's just to far away from me to be feasible.. We found several spots where there's a motherlode waiting to happen.. Yesterday was my first time hunting in southern Indiana, and I have to say, I saw some of the most promising Morel grounds that I have ever seen..


I hope you get on back in there


----------



## wade

I'm a get me a drink a chocolate milk and try t sleep some more...see yall in the morning


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Morelandmanners, I find them around elm,ash;popular and apple trees usually. South slopes and ditches or small ravines produce for me. Except in Michigan. Then it's more flat ground. Never have found any around sycamore or cottonwood trees ,but I still look.


----------



## kpfist

vern said:


> just cause im creepin up there dont mean im close to that big huntin ground in the sky...lol
> like i always say, if you cant run with the big dogs...stay under the poach....peace out..Vern


In Heaven, Morels outnumber people.


----------



## funamongus

I like these cooler temps today, going to slow things down, make more greys and blacks pop and hold off the big yellows! and I have success around sycamores, my ideal spots have a lot of sycamores with a few ash and elms sprinkled in, these areas morels can be anywhere, you really gotta slow down and look!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Funamongus, thanks for the advice. I have a new area I'm going to try out this year. It has a few sycamore trees in it. I'll go slow and see if I can find some there.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Ditto on the weather. Things need to slow down a little.


----------



## jashroomer

No luck in Yellowwood yesterday, was down Possum Trot Rd north of the lake. Probably won't be out until the weekend. Still hoping.


----------



## mmh

stcroix rob said:


> Yup, Boundary waters canoe area, great place to escape to in the fall, walleye, wild rice, & Bolete's.


Spent a couple of weeks there years ago, What a fantastic place


----------



## eternalsunking

morelsandmanners said:


> Where did you gentlemen go if you don't mind me asking?


Next to the White River north of Noblesville


----------



## deleted

_*Who would buy one ...me, you ? quote from an article i just read...*_

After Dokken and Google, I reached out to the third member of my bird dog expert triumvirate, Purina’s Bob West, a professional dog trainer with more than 50 years of experience. 

“Teaching a bird dog to find morels? It’s not the first time the concept has been floated,” reported West. “I love morels and have thought about training one of my dogs to do it, but have never gotten around to it. In fact, to my knowledge no one has successfully produced a morel mushroom hunting dog.”


----------



## steelwheels99

They have been used in France to hunt truffles for ages, although truffles do have a distinct pungent odor you would think with the sensitivity of a hounds nose they could be trained for morels.


----------



## deleted

steelwheels99 said:


> They have been used in France to hunt truffles for ages, although truffles do have a distinct pungent odor you would think with the sensitivity of a hounds nose they could be trained for morels.


mabie i could rent on for a couple of months..lol


----------



## ogrecharger

wade said:


> DAMM funamogus Man you got the Eyes on um..
> Yep..they are popping just a little more each day.. we found 12 more today.
> we will definitely hunt Daylight to Dark
> View attachment 377
> View attachment 378
> tomorrow


what are the smaller orange ones you keep on keeping?


----------



## hag7899

funamongus said:


> I like these cooler temps today, going to slow things down, make more greys and blacks pop and hold off the big yellows! and I have success around sycamores, my ideal spots have a lot of sycamores with a few ash and elms sprinkled in, these areas morels can be anywhere, you really gotta slow down and look!


I always look around sycamores, ash & elms & flood plains!


----------



## deleted

_Now that's what im talkin about !







_


----------



## Danny_K

found 20 small greys today in Miami county


----------



## deleted

Danny_K said:


> found 20 small greys today in Miami county


good deal my young morel, keep up the good work..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> _Now that's what im talkin about !
> View attachment 402
> _


Speechless. ..wait wait..I WANT THAT !!!


----------



## wade

What a Wonderful time and season


----------



## jslwalls

3 hours of hunting and I only had 9 to show for it. Then I got lucky and found another 60 under one dead elm. Montgomery county.


----------



## deleted

WOW, Wade and jswalls...now that's what we are ALL talkin about...outstanding


----------



## lafayettemorels




----------



## lafayettemorels

My first day out found a few nice ones, looking forward to heading back out tomorrow!!


----------



## deleted

o.k., only two days left to blame me for all of your problems..


* I blame VERN for everything. Always. *
15 vote(s)
15.3%


----------



## brushbusterbutch

lafayettemorels said:


> My first day out found a few nice ones, looking forward to heading back out tomorrow!!


If you're finding them in the Lafayette area, it won't be long until they're popping here. Good Friday might be real good.


----------



## wade

Yep it was Exciting 36 today


----------



## morelsandmanners

eternalsunking said:


> Next to the White River north of Noblesville


@eternalsunking that question was meant for @finderoftheshrooms and @indynebo


wade said:


> What a Wonderful time and season
> View attachment 403
> View attachment 404
> View attachment 405


@wade way to go brother, you guys have put some time in this week. Hard work and passion pays off. Hope to see more, happy hunting to you and your better half.


----------



## wade

[QUOTgrecharger, post: 96142, member: 2608"]what are the smaller orange ones you keep on keeping?[/QUOTE]

Well we've always believed they are a type, or small Pheasant Back..
we've eaten in salad and soup or pizza.
for years. .Never made us sick


jslwalls said:


> 3 hours of hunting and I only had 9 to show for it. Then I got lucky and found another 60 under one dead elm. Montgomery county.
> View attachment 406





lafayettemorels said:


> My first day out found a few nice ones, looking forward to heading back out tomorrow!!


More and more are coming up each day now..so stay in the woods


----------



## morelsandmanners

eternalsunking said:


> Next to the White River north of Noblesville


@eternalsunking sorry bro, that question was meant for @finderoftheshrooms and @indy_nebo. But right on, it's hard to find decent woods inthat area now. It's barely recognizable anymore.


----------



## morelsandmanners

wade said:


> Hunt and step slowly in these next five Day
> there bout to come in to ya Morelsandmanners.
> We will hunt in the morning and next five days, Daylight to Dark.


Yeah I'm thinking the same, there are fresh blacks being found close. It's going to be one of those seasons where you find blacks, "whites",greys,yellows and hipsters...


----------



## eternalsunking

@wade how do you prep pheasant back. And what sizes do you look for? I found several large ones and only a couple the size of my palm.


----------



## morelsandmanners

vern said:


> tell it like it is brother...amen..i was 63 in Dec. i have a bad back even after two surgery's, i have copd and use an inhaler several time a day, my right hand is crippled i suffer anxiety attaches, with all that..i still hike those miles in the woods for them ever lovin shrooms..thank god for big fatty and his kids and the entire fatty family...


Vern my dad still hunts;not like 20 years ago. But he has a bad neck/back, also COPD. Despite he still smokes his arthritis medicine. He too just retired last year. It's like your my forum dad...lol. So my hats off to you brother, I know how hard it is on him having COPD and still morel hunting. Happy hunting.


----------



## eternalsunking

Here is a pic


----------



## morelsandmanners

eternalsunking said:


> @wade how do you prep pheasant back. And what sizes do you look for? I found several large ones and only a couple the size of my palm.


Cut into strips and sautee, try to eat the smaller more tender ones. Or the center, most tender portion f the larger ones. I know I'm not @wade but he's busy picking morels..haha


----------



## deleted

Thank you for that my friend, it means a lot. i enlisted for Vietnam in the early seventies and was later released dew to my back. some years later after surgery i tried to get back in but they wouldn't let it happen but i did try.
ive never been a quitter at anything. to me, the younger generation seems clueless but still i hang in there and promote self confidence and encourage the use of the great outdoors whenever i can. mabie i will be surprised one day...lol. i hope so. there is so much more to do and see if you can get your face away from your iphone for a few minutes...yeah, good luck with that right..


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> @wade how do you prep pheasant back. And what sizes do you look for? I found several large ones and only a couple the size of my palm.


We first try to find some that are fresh and soft..then slice them thin..in a skillet with butter or Oil..you can sock in salt a little or
you can just use kitchen scissors into smalllil wwedges. ..and just drop into soup or anything


----------



## eternalsunking

Good to hear guys. How would you keep them over night? Should I soak them? Or just rinse, then bag and place in the fridge?


----------



## morelsandmanners

vern said:


> Thank you for that my friend, it means a lot. i enlisted for Vietnam in the early seventies and was later released dew to my back. some years later after surgery i tried to get back in but they wouldn't let it happen but i did try.
> ive never been a quitter at anything. to me, the younger generation seems clueless but still i hang in there and promote self confidence and encourage the use of the great outdoors whenever i can. mabie i will be surprised one day...lol. i hope so. there is so much more to do and see if you can get your face away from your iphone for a few minutes...yeah, good luck with that right..


I'm with you when your right, I'm right at the age where I member life without internet;don't get me wrong it has some upside. But I love the simplicity of live before. Going in to the woods sheds off all the bullshit haters spread on you on a daily basis. I dont even mind if I get skunked when I'm out.


----------



## eternalsunking

@morelsandmanners @vern my grand father had the presence of mind to buy 1/5 share of a cabin in the boundary waters of Canada back in 1964. No cell service. No microwave. No driveway. Just a lake, some walleye and whatever beer you bring with you. I love telling the office not to call me... I simply won't respond.


----------



## morelsandmanners

eternalsunking said:


> @morelsandmanners @vern my grand father had the presence of mind to buy 1/5 share of a cabin in the boundary waters of Canada back in 1964. No cell service. No microwave. No driveway. Just a lake, some walleye and whatever beer you bring with you. I love telling the office not to call me... I simply won't respond.


You are a very fortunate man, it's why I tell people I morel hunt paradise. Paradise can be at any longitude someone wants it to be.


----------



## morelsandmanners

@finderoftheshrooms glad to see you show some love for southern Indiana. There's some magic left down here.


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Thank you for that my friend, it means a lot. i enlisted for Vietnam in the early seventies and was later released dew to my back. some years later after surgery i tried to get back in but they wouldn't let it happen but i did try.
> ive never been a quitter at anything. to me, the younger generation seems clueless but still i hang in there and promote self confidence and encourage the use of the great outdoors whenever i can. mabie i will be surprised one day...lol. i hope so. there is so much more to do and see if you can get your face away from your iphone for a few minutes...yeah, good luck with that right..





morelsandmanners said:


> I'm with you when your right, I'm right at the age where I member life without internet;don't get me wrong it has some upside. But I love the simplicity of live before. Going in to the woods sheds off all the bullshit haters spread on you on a daily basis. I dont even mind if I get skunked when I'm out.


The problem with the younger generation is that Mr Rogers, Sesame Street, and Barney the big sexual offender dinosaur, told them they were special on a daily basis, and they grew up believing that shit.. I'm probably what you would consider part of the younger generation.. I turn 36 on Sunday.. I always had a computer and video game console in my house when I was a kid.. I was lucky though, my grandfather was a farmer, and I spent a lot of my free time on the farm with him.. So I learned the value of hard work at a young age.. Every generation has there screw ups and worthless pieces of shit.. My generation just seems to have more of them than the previous generations..


----------



## Guest

morelsandmanners said:


> @finderoftheshrooms glad to see you show some love for southern Indiana. There's some magic left down here.


From what we saw Monday it should have some magic left for years to come.. I will definitely be making an annual trip to Brown County during mushroom season..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The problem with the younger generation is that Mr Rogers, Sesame Street, and Barney the big sexual offender dinosaur, told them they were special on a daily basis, and they grew up believing that shit.. I'm probably what you would consider part of the younger generation.. I turn 36 on Sunday.. I always had a computer and video game console in my house when I was a kid.. I was lucky though, my grandfather was a farmer, and I spent a lot of my free time on the farm with him.. So I learned the value of hard work at a young age.. Every generation has there screw ups and worthless pieces of shit.. My generation just seems to have more of them than the previous generations..


----------



## indy_nebo

Found 15 today in Hamilton County, some extremely fresh, some with burnt tops, may have been up for a few days. All in an atypical spot of mine. Checked a bunch of dead elm spots this morning where I've had good luck before, but nothing up yet. Haven't found a single gray yet around here, may not happen, just yellas.


----------



## indy_nebo

Ok, I've never subscribed to the theory that they can pop up in anything quicker than a day, but I had a very unusual encounter with just that earlier. When I first arrived at this spot I SCOURED the first area bc I knew they grew there last 2 years. Nothing. So I move on and eventually start finding the older looking ones under some shady bushes around cherry saplings, sycamores, and dead oak trees. Not a single elm or ash in the whole area. I pick on my hands and knees for about an hour and a half and decide to head out. On the way out I walk past the first spot and glance sparingly down at it and WTF? Two extremely fresh looking yellas are there, in a completely obvious location by the path, no way in hell I didn't see these things earlier. So I pick them, not a single bug on either of them. The rest had those tiny morel mites all over em. I'll post a pic, u couldn't miss em, they're almost white.


----------



## indy_nebo

So either my eyes completely failed me or these grew up from nubs within the time I was out picking.... and again, I have always been skeptical about that kind of speedy growth.


----------



## indy_nebo

Oh, also, the other ones I found were all in HEAVY HEAVY leaf litter in the shade, I could barely see the tops of most peeking out from the leaves. See if u can spot this one quickly...








I had to crop a bunch of this pic out too so I could post it... CRAZY SHIT


----------



## eternalsunking

What section of Hamilton County are you in if you don't mind me asking. Also what kinds of conditions? I will try to go out again tomorrow for sure.


----------



## kpfist

vern said:


> _*Who would buy one ...me, you ? quote from an article i just read...*_
> 
> After Dokken and Google, I reached out to the third member of my bird dog expert triumvirate, Purina’s Bob West, a professional dog trainer with more than 50 years of experience.
> 
> “Teaching a bird dog to find morels? It’s not the first time the concept has been floated,” reported West. “I love morels and have thought about training one of my dogs to do it, but have never gotten around to it. In fact, to my knowledge no one has successfully produced a morel mushroom hunting dog.”


Wild hogs in Europe find truffles no problem(dogs too of course). Solution: Maybe we can go down to the South and grab some hogs and train them. If they can find something underground and that has a particular season, why not morels. Slap a go-pro on them, once they approach a motherlode of morels, shoot the hog. Wild pork and shrooms for supper.


----------



## kpfist

indy_nebo said:


> View attachment 420
> 
> So either my eyes completely failed me or these grew up from nubs within the time I was out picking.... and again, I have always been skeptical about that kind of speedy growth.


They look like my fingers after I stay in the shower too long(or they look like my fingers after [insert dirty joke here] too long. lol


----------



## parrothead

Hit Jennings Co yesterday and found 1. Now officially a little concerned. I usually go pretty well there. People finding some but spotty and not in large numbers around here.


----------



## funamongus

indy_nebo said:


> View attachment 420
> 
> So either my eyes completely failed me or these grew up from nubs within the time I was out picking.... and again, I have always been skeptical about that kind of speedy growth.


I got a spot about thesize of half a football field, me, my wife and brother went sunday, picked the hell out of it found 45, went back Tuesday found another 38 decent size ones, I know we didn't miss them on sunday. in another spot left one to grow sunday, went to get it Tuesday 4 more around it 2 to 3 inches, im talkin a foot from the one I left no way I didn't see them


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> Good to hear guys. How would you keep them over night? Should I soak them? Or just rinse, then bag and place in the fridge?


I chew on um in the woods, soon as I pick um. So. ..same with morels..clearly cleaning in water or salty water is an ok choise.
But *Same as I Likes Me Some Lumps in My Mashed Potatos.
I donts mind a little crunch in My MORELS*


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> I'm with you when your right, I'm right at the age where I member life without internet;don't get me wrong it has some upside. But I love the simplicity of live before. Going in to the woods sheds off all the bullshit haters spread on you on a daily basis. I dont even mind if I get skunked when I'm out.


Yep..I Wish I'd Never Sold My Dogs, and Came to Town..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The problem with the younger generation is that Mr Rogers, Sesame Street, and Barney the big sexual offender dinosaur, told them they were special on a daily basis, and they grew up believing that shit.. I'm probably what you would consider part of the younger generation.. I turn 36 on Sunday.. I always had a computer and video game console in my house when I was a kid.. I was lucky though, my grandfather was a farmer, and I spent a lot of my free time on the farm with him.. So I learned the value of hard work at a young age.. Every generation has there screw ups and worthless pieces of shit.. My generation just seems to have more of them than the previous generations..


Here Ya on All of That....We Farm Organic


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> View attachment 420
> 
> So either my eyes completely failed me or these grew up from nubs within the time I was out picking.... and again, I have always been skeptical about that kind of speedy growth.


*Love'n The Mystery part of it*


----------



## wade

We didn't get to Hunt this morning. .We are Leaving Indianapolis Right NOW Headed for. PENNSYLVANIA. ..Won't be Be Back Till Saturday morning, and We'll be so damm tired. .our EYES won't be at there best..
But We'll still Head Straight to the Woods..
Its making me Sick that im missing 
*PRIME POPPING today and Friday*
Gonna hit the ground running when we get Back Saturday morning


----------



## br5

Guy I work with just showed me a picture on his phone of 13 nice greys he found in Cass county yesterday. Off work tomorrow for holiday, it's finally on!


----------



## eternalsunking

Is there a good way to search for say all public land in Hamilton County?


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> Hit Jennings Co yesterday and found 1. Now officially a little concerned. I usually go pretty well there. People finding some but spotty and not in large numbers around here.


----------



## morelsandmanners

I'm there with you. So bummed out about it.


----------



## parrothead

What do you think sandman. That freeze got them when it warmed up last of Feb. and first of March?


----------



## morelsandmanners

wade said:


> We didn't get to Hunt this morning. .We are Leaving Indianapolis Right NOW Headed for. PENNSYLVANIA. ..Won't be Be Back Till Saturday morning, and We'll be so damm tired. .our EYES won't be at there best..
> But We'll still Head Straight to the Woods..
> Its making me Sick that im missing
> *PRIME POPPING today and Friday*
> Gonna hit the ground running when we get Back Saturday morning


They can't find them all while your away @wade. There will be some left.


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> What do you think sandman. That freeze got them when it warmed up last of Feb. and first of March?


Then it poured down rain after that. I swear we are in the wettest county. Thats okay, wet ground stays cooler longer. So while this warm weather is around everyone else's will be dried up and our will start poppin. That's my positive position on the subject.


----------



## morelsandmanners

eternalsunking said:


> Is there a good way to search for say all public land in Hamilton County?


Gis mapping by county


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> They can't find them all while your away @wade. There will be some left.


Thats right Man.... Thank you!


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> Oh, also, the other ones I found were all in HEAVY HEAVY leaf litter in the shade, I could barely see the tops of most peeking out from the leaves. See if u can spot this one quickly...
> View attachment 421
> 
> I had to crop a bunch of this pic out too so I could post it... CRAZY SHIT


They will pop up fast like that ..
And that is what I believe happen'd
But.* REMEMBER that the Human Eye has a BLIND SPOT*.. look it up line its really odd


----------



## lafayettemorels

brushbusterbutch said:


> If you're finding them in the Lafayette area, it won't be long until they're popping here. Good Friday might be real good.


I agree Good Friday will be a prime day to hunt shrooms!!


----------



## hawks

What's up everyone? The boys and I are headed on our yearly trip from Battle Creek MI to steal some sponge in your neck of the woods  (MM), (B.C), (YW). We are leaving next Wed night and hunting Thurs-Sun. Anyone have an update on the conditions in (MM), (YW)? Thanks and good luck in the woods.


----------



## jslwalls

I manage to score another 30 this morning. I think you guys down south are going to do good this weekend so don't sweat it. I think I still have about 10 days before I'm in the thick of it and I believe I'll still be picking in the 1st week of May this year hopefully. My pictures and mushrooms may look good but I haven't found anything deep in the woods with a lot of leaf liter on the ground.


----------



## jslwalls

Heck, on motel mushroom reports on Facebook there is people still posting from Kentucky and even a few from Tennessee


----------



## funamongus

hawks said:


> What's up everyone? The boys and I are headed on our yearly trip from Battle Creek MI to steal some sponge in your neck of the woods  (MM), (B.C), (YW). We are leaving next Wed night and hunting Thurs-Sun. Anyone have an update on the conditions in (MM), (YW)? Thanks and good luck in the woods.


nothing being found there, I wouldn't waste my gas! id just stay at home.


----------



## wade

Keep Going Man !!


jslwalls said:


> View attachment 433
> View attachment 433
> I manage to score another 30 this morning. I think you guys down south are going to do good this weekend so don't sweat it. I think I still have about 10 days before I'm in the thick of it and I believe I'll still be picking in the 1st week of May this year hopefully. My pictures and mushrooms may look good but I haven't found anything deep in the woods with a lot of leaf liter on the ground.


 Keep Going !!


----------



## wade

Funamogus namongus, post: 96294, member: 9201"]nothing being found there, I wouldn't waste my gas! id just stay at home.[/QUOTE]
Funamongus , You Dont Think by Next Wednesday and There after that. MORELS Will be Up and At it in Morgan Monroe? 
FO Real..I'm curious, this will be My Second Year of Trying There...
When do ya think?


----------



## wade

Ok...im Rollin bout a hundred miles east of Columbus. .someone else is driving..
Yall already know. .that my Area/Spots are Near Lake Monroe, draw a Latitude line straight across the middle of the Lake and im within 8 miles there.
*Here is What I Have Verified *
* as for Myself I've been Hunting amost EveryDay for 3 weeks 
* learning how this past mild winter and this warm early spring and how Might the.mild temps light freeze/frosts have Effects.
**Here's My Firm Belief *
*The Mild Freeze and Frost has had No Measurable impact. .or No Harm at All.
*We have had unusual early popping. .
* But a Normal Good Popping Season is still on the Way..
* So be Excited and get out there


----------



## funamongus

wade said:


> Funamogus namongus, post: 96294, member: 9201"]nothing being found there, I wouldn't waste my gas! id just stay at home.


Funamongus , You Dont Think by Next Wednesday and There after that. MORELS Will be Up and At it in Morgan Monroe?
FO Real..I'm curious, this will be My Second Year of Trying There...
When do ya think?[/QUOTE]
haha! I was just kidding!


----------



## deleted

_*Holy Shit...lit the wrong big fatty..


Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








*_


----------



## funamongus

wade said:


> Ok...im Rollin bout a hundred miles east of Columbus. .someone else is driving..
> Yall already know. .that my Area/Spots are Near Lake Monroe, draw a Latitude line straight across the middle of the Lake and im within 8 miles there.
> *Here is What I Have Verified *
> * as for Myself I've been Hunting amost EveryDay for 3 weeks
> * learning how this past mild winter and this warm early spring and how Might the.mild temps light freeze/frosts have Effects.
> **Here's My Firm Belief *
> *The Mild Freeze and Frost has had No Measurable impact. .or No Harm at All.
> *We have had unusual early popping. .
> * But a Normal Good Popping Season is still on the Way..
> * So be Excited and get out there


I'm going to have to come mushroom hunting with you next year wade, as little boy dad took us every year, but didn't teach me anything, he was always looking at the trees, and I was like why are you looking up there for, mushrooms are on the ground! anyways the last 15 years ive done my homework and taught myself a lot, still feel there is a lot for me to learn and you seem like a guy who could teach a lot to all of us. Im sure your still learning a lot to, keep it up and post what you learn. thanks


----------



## funamongus

vern said:


> _*Holy Shit...lit the wrong big fatty..
> View attachment 437
> *_


ive seen a bowl that looked like that, haha


----------



## deleted

not too bad for an old man this morning...


----------



## deerslayer5656

anybody know if turkey run park is good mushroom hunting thought about heading there tmw


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Way to go Vern. Looks like you're off to a good start. Better than last year.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

@deerslayer5656 
I'd head for shades instead of turkey run. Same area and terrain but way less people.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

@jslwalls.
Those are some fresh looking shrooms. Keep it up. I'm thinking the season will run awhile also.


----------



## wade

funamongus said:


> I'm going to have to come mushroom hunting with you next year wade, as little boy dad took us every year, but didn't teach me anything, he was always looking at the trees, and I was like why are you looking up there for, mushrooms are on the ground! anyways the last 15 years ive done my homework and taught myself a lot, still feel there is a lot for me to learn and you seem like a guy who could teach a lot to all of us. Im sure your still learning a lot to, keep it up and post what you learn. thanks


Yep..We can


----------



## wade

wade said:


> Yep..





vern said:


> not too bad for an old man this morning...
> View attachment 439
> View attachment 441


VERN..That one you got your lighter tucked under...that type get Huge bout 1' tall
have you found um like that..
are those in a spot you could try to leave um grow?


----------



## deleted

yes Wade you r right. i find quite a few of those around here. trouble is that they get fragile real east if left long. ive got a few that tall, just not that good to eat.


----------



## deleted

OK, one more day...im starting to feel the love..

* I blame VERN for everything. Always. *
17 vote(s)
16.3%


----------



## wade

vern said:


> OK, one more day...im starting to feel the love..
> 
> * I blame VERN for everything. Always. *
> 17 vote(s)
> 16.3%


We will all die some day and I think it would be a nice Legacy for us to Remember Vern in this Way.. please vote Yes its Vern's Fault..because it is *Vern YouFucker*


----------



## wade

vern said:


> yes Wade you r right. i find quite a few of those around here. trouble is that they get fragile real east if left long. ive got a few that tall, just not that good to eat.


You can see one of those displayed on our pizza pan pic yesterday. .we should have more and bigger when we get back saturday morning. if they dont find um


----------



## wade

vern said:


> yes Wade you r right. i find quite a few of those around here. trouble is that they get fragile real east if left long. ive got a few that tall, just not that good to eat.


You can see one of those displayed on our pizza pan pic yesterday. .we should have more and bigger when we get back saturday morning. if they dont find um


----------



## robert17

Went back out today and found 23 in my early spot


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> not too bad for an old man this morning...


I'm shocked Vern, you carry a box cutter.. I never thought of you as the terrorist type.. Are you with ISIS or Alquada? Is there a reward on your head? Finder would love to retire early and follow the mushrooms for the rest of the season..


----------



## noskydaddy

Let's go mushroom hunting they said.
It will be fun they said!

Missouri.


----------



## wade

I do often think of how lucky we are here round Monroe county Indiana. .to walk in the woods with practically no worries


----------



## indy_nebo

wade said:


> I do often think of how lucky we are here round Monroe county Indiana. .to walk in the woods with practically no worries


Yeah, unless u forget to bring a damn compass and decide to rely on technology...


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Let's go mushroom hunting they said.
> It will be fun they said!
> 
> Missouri.
> View attachment 454


Nosky, I would put the rattle snake and the Morel in my bag, and then eat them both for dinner.. Wade, I got chased by a beaver last year.. I'm not sure if it had babies and I got to close to them or something, but the damn thing charged right at me.. I thought I was gonna have to fight it for a second.. I am glad we don't have to worry about stepping on snakes or becoming bear food while we're out in the woods though..


----------



## indy_nebo

Me and a friend went back to the spot I found those at last night and we each picked 12 more. Sunking, all I can tell u man is that this spot is a total anomaly. It's the only one like it I've ever seen, so I don't even have a solid hypothesis as to what exactly is the catalyst for growth there. And I can't really describe the spot without including details that a clever person who is intimately familiar with Fishers would use to pinpoint it. All I can say is what I have- they always seem to pop a week earlier than dead elm spots around here, and they never get very big. And they're hard as shit to spot. I saw an old man slinking thru the area when we got there and when he left we went thru and found most of our bags. It made me feel for the old timer. I know one day my eye sight will most likely not be keen enough to hawk these little camo shrooms out of the leaf litter. If we would have seen him after still mosie'n around I would have tossed him a few for getting the jump on us. I bet he would have refused bc in his day, not everybody got a GD trophy for participation, and I would have said "Too right, wise sir."


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> Yeah, unless u forget to bring a damn compass and decide to rely on technology...





indy_nebo said:


> Yeah, unless u forget to bring a damn compass and decide to rely on technology...


Yep. .a must have.. a compass is so amazing. .I always carry two or three of my WORLD WAR TWO compasses


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nosky, I would put the rattle snake and the Morel in my bag, and then eat them both for dinner.. Wade, I got chased by a beaver last year.. I'm not sure if it had babies and I got to close to them or something, but the damn thing charged right at me.. I thought I was gonna have to fight it for a second.. I am glad we don't have to worry about stepping on snakes or becoming bear food while we're out in the woods though..


Yep I had a Beaver come at me once Because I'd cornered Her.
Beaver have a Really Beautiful Family Life
The young Usually stay with their Parents
eight years


----------



## parrothead

http://hunt-indiana.com/thread/58610/morels-2017?page=2


----------



## parrothead

This boy has found 20lbs so far in Pike Co.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Let's go mushroom hunting they said.
> It will be fun they said!
> 
> Missouri.
> View attachment 454


if i were a morel, i would want a body guard tooooo...lol


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm shocked Vern, you carry a box cutter.. I never thought of you as the terrorist type.. Are you with ISIS or Alquada? Is there a reward on your head? Finder would love to retire early and follow the mushrooms for the rest of the season..


Dream on big boy....Superman's got nothin on me. i will never surrender.


----------



## dawsonbowen

Found these in Hamilton county yesterday. West facing slope cherry and poplars


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Yep. .a must have.. a compass is so amazing. .I always carry two or three of my WORLD WAR TWO compasses
> View attachment 458
> View attachment 459


A Compass...a compass is for sissy's...the Sun and Stars are the only navigation a real man needs....of course i can only hunt on sunny days and clear nights but i aint no sissy though..


----------



## deleted

i hear its Good Friday...ill let you know this afternoon if its a Good Friday..lol


----------



## kpfist

noskydaddy said:


> Let's go mushroom hunting they said.
> It will be fun they said!
> 
> Missouri.
> View attachment 454



No. F-ing. Thanks.


----------



## kpfist

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nosky, I would put the rattle snake and the Morel in my bag, and then eat them both for dinner.. Wade, I got chased by a beaver last year.. I'm not sure if it had babies and I got to close to them or something, but the damn thing charged right at me.. I thought I was gonna have to fight it for a second.. I am glad we don't have to worry about stepping on snakes or becoming bear food while we're out in the woods though..



How do we not have to worry about stepping on snakes? I see those creepy bastards all the time. Where is this snakeless woods you speak of? I guess I am normally near large creeks though.


----------



## kpfist

It really needs to rain around Marion County.


----------



## steelwheels99

Out in Huntington county today, nothing found yet except for this... Looks to have been here for a while


----------



## golddustshroomin

This


wade said:


> Yep. .a must have.. a compass is so amazing. .I always carry two or three of my WORLD WAR TWO compasses
> View attachment 458
> View attachment 459


e are amazing! Beautiful Md still reliable?


----------



## shroomington

indy_nebo said:


> Me and a friend went back to the spot I found those at last night and we each picked 12 more. Sunking, all I can tell u man is that this spot is a total anomaly. It's the only one like it I've ever seen, so I don't even have a solid hypothesis as to what exactly is the catalyst for growth there. And I can't really describe the spot without including details that a clever person who is intimately familiar with Fishers would use to pinpoint it. All I can say is what I have- they always seem to pop a week earlier than dead elm spots around here, and they never get very big. And they're hard as shit to spot. I saw an old man slinking thru the area when we got there and when he left we went thru and found most of our bags. It made me feel for the old timer. I know one day my eye sight will most likely not be keen enough to hawk these little camo shrooms out of the leaf litter. If we would have seen him after still mosie'n around I would have tossed him a few for getting the jump on us. I bet he would have refused bc in his day, not everybody got a GD trophy for participation, and I would have said "Too right, wise sir."


Another shroomer in Fishers! I found 1 on Sunday in a strange place... looked in Lawrence yesterday with zero luck. 5pm can't come soon enough


----------



## eternalsunking

No worries Nebo. I'm trying to find my own anomalies so I can hunt more efficiently in years to come. 

A veteran mushroom family has invited me to their cabin in Brazil this week. I'm super excited to see what it will bring. I will post our results on Sunday since I will likely be out of cell range. Good vibes.


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nosky, I would put the rattle snake and the Morel in my bag, and then eat them both for dinner.. Wade, I got chased by a beaver last year.. I'm not sure if it had babies and I got to close to them or something, but the damn thing charged right at me.. I thought I was gonna have to fight it for a second.. I am glad we don't have to worry about stepping on snakes or becoming bear food while we're out in the woods though..


Charged by BEAVER: Sounds like the good ole college days in the dorms!


----------



## deleted

steelwheels99 said:


> Out in Huntington county today, nothing found yet except for this... Looks to have been here for a while
> View attachment 467


any chance of a grave below it ?..nice head stone..lol


----------



## wade

I have the Greatest triple Hot Good News to share..
I've just made some new friends, Here in Lancaster county Pennsylvania. .
Three older Guys bour 65+
And the grew up here Farming and Hunting and they told me where their old spots are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cool now I can hunt out here..
they said Always bout the end of April for popping out here


----------



## deleted

_Looks like good Friday was pretty good to me...the other twenty wouldn't fit into the picture frame...














_


----------



## jslwalls

vern said:


> _Looks like good Friday was pretty good to me...the other twenty wouldn't fit into the picture frame...
> View attachment 472
> View attachment 473
> _


You even gotta couple of nice greys!


----------



## deleted

yeah jslwalls, that makes about 45 so far this season but that's the only two grays ive found. very strange, usually about 30% gray.


----------



## wade

Beauties 
."vern, post: 96429, member: 863"]_Looks like good Friday was pretty good to me...the other twenty wouldn't fit into the picture frame...
View attachment 472
View attachment 473
_[/QUOTE]
Beuties


----------



## wade

Back on Pennsylvania turnpike 76. 
Headed for Indianapolis. 
Should arrive back by midnight. .and surprisingly get some sleep *and 
BE BACK IN THE WOODS AT DAYLIGHT *


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Back on Pennsylvania turnpike 76.
> Headed for Indianapolis.
> Should arrive back by midnight. .and surprisingly get some sleep *and
> BE BACK IN THE WOODS AT DAYLIGHT *


Keep your eyes on the road old man...


----------



## deerslayer5656

Hunted versailes st park to didnt find any not having much luck maybe need some rain here woods pretty dry


----------



## deleted

deerslayer5656 said:


> Hunted versailes st park to didnt find any not having much luck maybe need some rain here woods pretty dry


hay deerslayer. i am a little south of you in Clark county and stormy weather moving in here Sunday evening. perfect timing i think. should be good for you as well.


----------



## deerslayer5656

did see several pheseant backs toda y are they good to eat and any ideas on any parks in indiana i might do pretty good at maybe i need to go west i am 40 miles east of indy any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## deerslayer5656

vern said:


> hay deerslayer. i am a little south of you in Clark county and stormy weather moving in here Sunday evening. perfect timing i think. should be good for you as well.


thanks vern hoping so good hunting to you


----------



## wade

Good Reporting Thanks


----------



## funamongus

GOOD FRIDAY INDEED! 2 hrs in 58 total some fresh some dry, but they'll soak up. TIME TO DRINK SOME BEER AND EAT MUSHROOMS! I use caps lock cause im excited!


----------



## funamongus




----------



## morelas must-shroom

Funamongus, you're making my mouth water. Beer and SHROOMS! !. I'm checking some early spots tomorrow. Wabash County.


----------



## funamongus

morelas must-shroom said:


> Funamongus, you're making my mouth water. Beer and SHROOMS! !. I'm checking some early spots tomorrow. Wabash County.


good luck, we want to see some good pics!


----------



## wade

funamongus said:


> GOOD FRIDAY INDEED! 2 hrs in 58 total some fresh some dry, but they'll soak up. TIME TO DRINK SOME BEER AND EAT MUSHROOMS! I use caps lock cause im excited!
> View attachment 483


That's Right!


----------



## mmh

Things are now looking good for the far N.E. corner of the state. We have been way behind but I am now ready to go.


----------



## funamongus

alright last pic! I promise


----------



## brushbusterbutch

morelas must-shroom said:


> Funamongus, you're making my mouth water. Beer and SHROOMS! !. I'm checking some early spots tomorrow. Wabash County.


Let us know how you do. I checked my early spots today, no go. The may apples are just coming up, but the other vegetation is beginning to look good. I talked to a Conservation Officer who said that a few greys are popping here and there.


----------



## deleted

_*@ Funamongus








*_


----------



## morelsandmanners

vern said:


> _Looks like good Friday was pretty good to me...the other twenty wouldn't fit into the picture frame...
> View attachment 472
> View attachment 473
> _


Look nice and fresh, tomorrow should be an awesome day for us. Thank you for sharing Vern.


----------



## engalwood

Headed south tomorrow. Already know there there just gotta get em . First time out this week. Hard to do when ya have a full time job and 2 little ones around


----------



## steelwheels99

@morelas must-shroom


morelas must-shroom said:


> Funamongus, you're making my mouth water. Beer and SHROOMS! !. I'm checking some early spots tomorrow. Wabash County.


 Walked spots in Huntington, Wabash and Miami county today. Found 6 small fresh grays in Mississinewa state forest but the good news is they are catching big slab crappie below the tailwaters so that's what we are doing tomorrow.


----------



## robert17

Found 11 today


----------



## indy_nebo

Went out after a nice little rain shower soaked us here in southern Hamilton County. Decided to check the spot I found my first of the year (March 30th, I have proof if u wanna see...). It's a dead elm spots with rocks underneath so it tends to put shrooms up before all my other elm spots. Found 7 total. Including a personal best in size.


----------



## indy_nebo




----------



## indy_nebo




----------



## indy_nebo

Fungasaurus comin to get ya!


----------



## indy_nebo

Man once the other elms in this part of the state start going it is going to be PANDEMONIUM! I may actually get away with taking time off work without catching hell from wifee! After all, if I find enough, I have a client that is the manager at Delicia in Broad Ripple and he said he'd give me 35$/lb.! 
That's being optomostic of course, but there's plenty of evidence so far to get my hopes up for a banner year!


----------



## indy_nebo

dawsonbowen said:


> Found these in Hamilton county yesterday. West facing slope cherry and poplars


Dude, wtf? I've been hunting Hamilton County for the past 6 years and have never seen a single black! I understand ur not gonna tell me where but GODDAMMIT, WHERE!?!?! Take me to a spot to find them and I will bestow a nice spot for consistent yellows!


----------



## scottyg11

Nice finds fellows. Took a trip to the woods in Marion County after the rain today around 5:30. Found these on dying elm. There were a couple peckerheads as well.


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> Headed south tomorrow. Already know there there just gotta get em . First time out this week. Hard to do when ya have a full time job and 2 little ones around


Do it


----------



## wade

Right on. .back in Indy. Headed home. .
We are so ready. .we been debating, if we should just head on out with our spotlights.
but Nope. .we're just gonna get home and try to rest or sleep if we can till bout 5:30am 
then Bounce in the woods before light by 6:45..and then Give it All we Got till dark..
sleep in the tent Saturday night then up and at it Again Sunday..
Everyone Lets KICK THE ASS OFF OF IT !!! 
This Weekend.


----------



## sixpack

Johnson county. 4/14/17.


----------



## wade

sixpack said:


> Johnson county. 4/14/17.


Good Morning. ..NICE FIND SIX PACK.
We are Back in the Woods.
and Now We All Can Clearly See that....
*If you Live in Indiana or Nearby its Time to
Get in the Woods *
Let's have one of the best of times


----------



## deleted

_*The perfect Easter Sunday !*_

_*give your wife all of the Morels that you find today and let her hide them all around the yard, then you and the kiddies can hunt them just like Easter eggs...you can have as much fun as they do (mabie even more..lol) hunting them.*_
_*just remember how many you started with so you dont miss any..*_
_*







*_


----------



## morelsandmanners




----------



## morelsandmanners

From our first spot today. Left some smaller ones to grow.
@parrothead Jennings county find. A few were very fresh, the bigger ones were in the grass and a bit older but still good.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Found these this morning in Wabash County. Found about a dozen little ones I left to grow. Like the one growing through the leaf. Some may apples are about a foot high and even a few short trillium were flowered. It's about a week earlier than I usually find them, but at least they were all grays. Cooler Temps and a little rain a couple times a week ,could be a great year.


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> View attachment 514
> View attachment 515
> Found these this morning in Wabash County. Found about a dozen little ones I left to grow. Like the one growing through the leaf. Some may apples are about a foot high and even a few short trillium were flowered. It's about a week earlier than I usually find them, but at least they were all grays. Cooler Temps and a little rain a couple times a week ,could be a great year.
> View attachment 514


awesome Morelas, keep it going pal !!


----------



## noskydaddy

indy_nebo said:


> View attachment 491



*HAWGZILLA!*


----------



## morelsandmanners




----------



## morelsandmanners

26 today, 10 or so we're starting to dry up but not gone. The others were fresh.
Jennings county.


----------



## engalwood




----------



## wade

Alright. .My Uncle found 68 today in Booneville. ..
We are out of the Woods, home cleaned up and resting for tomorrow's Hunt. .
Found 50 today. .left some to Grow. .
Brought home 41...We can Confirm that Our spots are. Only just Beginning to Pop..there will continue to be a little more each day 
pictures of today's Find and Me at our campsite


----------



## funamongus

great job today everyone! Love all the pics!


----------



## morelsandmanners

wade said:


> Alright. .My Uncle found 68 today in Booneville. ..
> We are out of the Woods, home cleaned up and resting for tomorrow's Hunt. .
> Found 50 today. .left some to Grow. .
> Brought home 41...We can Confirm that Our spots are. Only just Beginning to Pop..there will continue to be a little more each day
> pictures of today's Find and Me at our campsite
> View attachment 531
> View attachment 532
> View attachment 533
> View attachment 534


I wish the ground temps weren't getting that high. Just a little bit cooler would be fine with me.


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> View attachment 514
> View attachment 515
> Found these this morning in Wabash County. Found about a dozen little ones I left to grow. Like the one growing through the leaf. Some may apples are about a foot high and even a few short trillium were flowered. It's about a week earlier than I usually find them, but at least they were all grays. Cooler Temps and a little rain a couple times a week ,could be a great year.
> View attachment 514


I cant read the date on the receipt but I know your good for it lol. Some blacks have been found up north, I think my father and I will go up before the family hunt on the weekend of the 19th. Do not know when yet but will keep you informed.


----------



## mmh

engalwood said:


> View attachment 521
> View attachment 522
> View attachment 523
> View attachment 524
> View attachment 525
> View attachment 526
> View attachment 527
> View attachment 528
> View attachment 529
> View attachment 530


I am almost positive that photo number 7 is a false morel. I strongly suggest that you do not eat any mushroom that looks more like a brain than a sponge (as Morels do) 
People have eaten them without any problems but they have a toxin that is not flushed out of the body, so someone can eat 50 and they die on number 51. The old adage is "when in doubt, throw it out" Its not worth the chance


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> I wish the ground temps weren't getting that high. Just a little bit cooler would be fine with me.


Looks like Your Wish Will be Granted Tomorrow and for the Week ahead. 
We'll see what effects it has on Popping


----------



## fishinbrad

Long time lurker, first time poster here. Not much luck this year until today. Stopped by Clark State forest and found these four right by the parking lot!


----------



## engalwood

mmh said:


> I am almost positive that photo number 7 is a false morel. I strongly suggest that you do not eat any mushroom that looks more like a brain than a sponge (as Morels do)
> People have eaten them without any problems but they have a toxin that is not flushed out of the body, so someone can eat 50 and they die on number 51. The old adage is "when in doubt, throw it out" Its not worth the chance



Im pretty am % sure that all i found today are good to go. Nothing false about any thing i found today!


----------



## steelwheels99

Still a little early here, only found 6 but the river was ripe for the picking in Mississinewa.


----------



## deleted

that's awesome dude..way to go !!


----------



## mmh

My good ma


engalwood said:


> Im pretty am % sure that all i found today are good to go. Nothing false about any thing i found today!


My good man, Do not take the chance, You can see that picture number 7 looks a lot different than all the others you posted, there is a reason for that, It is false.


----------



## deleted

I just realized that i say "dude" a lot. hell i dont even know if people younger than i am still say "dude". 
either way, you should know that if i mention "dude" in a comment that it is my highest hippy compliment. you people here are amazing and true outdoors men and women and its a pleasure knowing all of you including the guys and gals that have been here for several years and the novice hunters alike...salt of the earth i say !! and with that i say..may the schroom gods be with you all...
peace out...Vern


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> Im pretty am % sure that all i found today are good to go. Nothing false about any thing i found today!


*EAT*


----------



## wade

vern said:


> I just realized that i say "dude" a lot. hell i dont even know if people younger than i am still say "dude".
> either way, you should know that if i mention "dude" in a comment that it is my highest hippy compliment. you people here are amazing and true outdoors men and women and its a pleasure knowing all of you including the guys and gals that have been here for several years and the novice hunters alike...salt of the earth i say !! and with that i say..may the schroom gods be with you all...
> peace out...Vern


Cool Vern.. Wade here...
and I say MAN a lot. .I never thought much of it till a person or few told me that I did..
so I say to them *Ya MAN I do and I like it that way MAN*
Im so glad I grew up in the 60's 70's & NOW
i grew up in and all around bloomington my Mom and me and lil sister..*We were Hippies and we were Cool*..we got by with a littl help from our friends..*We loved and took care One of Another*.. We lived in Moms car one Winter..Bell bottoms, leather headbands,
Beads..
Peace Man
we had Peace and Happiness
we weren't Preditorial Trash ass Bums with a cardboard sign like you see Everywhere now a days.
then i grew up and had to go to work
ahh shit MAN


----------



## indy_nebo

mmh said:


> My good ma
> 
> My good man, Do not take the chance, You can see that picture number 7 looks a lot different than all the others you posted, there is a reason for that, It is false.


I'm assuming you are implying that the shroom in that pic is _Verpa Bohemica_ so there is a very simple way to check. Just slice the sucker open. ALL morel species are 100% hollow. Verpas will have fuzzy matter in the stem. Another key factor is where the stem connects to the cap. Morels with the exception of peckerheads will have no overhang of the cap. Verpas do, they connect to the stem almost all the way near the top of the bell.
So there IS another false that's called gyromitra, and I really hope ur not gonna say it looks like that at all... 
In my opinion it looks fine, just not as heavily honeycombed as the others. Also it's growing with a bunch of other morels. Verpas tend to grow in their own clusters. It would be a total oddity if it turned out to be a verpa.


----------



## wade

*NO PUSSY FOOT'N AROUND TODAY VERN*
Speed limit 55 speed limit 65 speed limit 75
*Which might someone choose?
answer. .....None of The Above !
Most Everyone will drive faster than the Posted Speed limits. .*
Said all that to say this...
* I Mostly ignore Posted, Keep Out, SIGNS*
Many places just have a sign up for Insurance and liability requirements 
* IF THERE ARE MUSHROOMS IN Them Thar WOODS Then I'm GOIN IN*


----------



## funamongus

oh yeah, let it rain! Season was almost over in my neck of the woods, but not now. Rain rain!


----------



## wade

Yep..we are running late but. Will be in the Woods by 9:00am. .yes you Damm Right imgonna be out there when it hits..and Im hhoping a lightning strikes near by..and yep 
We might then find some standing straight up Shining Bright..
we have our Frogg Togg rain suits and Tingley Rubber pullover boots..so we're Prefect. .Here We go


----------



## Nicholas Justice

Hello all new here.. I Live in clermont county ohio. Bout to hit the woods.. Went out yesterday late in the day an seemed like everywhere their should have been mushrooms their was deer tracks.. Did i wait to late in the day or what someone please help lol


----------



## indy_nebo

Holy blasphemous shit, if the weather does what they say it's gonna do this week there will be shrooms growing on MY ASS!!!


----------



## indy_nebo

...please quote me on that too...


----------



## shroomington

Near Noblesville. Two big patches of em!


----------



## jslwalls

indy_nebo said:


> Holy blasphemous shit, if the weather does what they say it's gonna do this week there will be shrooms growing on MY ASS!!!


I know! We better take a trash bag with us to put all the sacks in just incase we run out of room.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

....and it's on here! Found 68 today in Wabash County. Almost all fresh and small though. I actually left about 20 more because they are babies. I hated to do that because it is a heavily hunted area, but I'll take my chances and go back in a few days.


----------



## Guest

Mark my words guys.. Legends will be born this upcoming week.. We are starting to see good numbers in the central part of the state, and the elm trees still haven't turned on yet.. I'm so fucking pumped.. I finally timed my vacation right..


----------



## wade

We are out in it found 40 and still finding we dont have to quit and go home cause of Rain..we just put on Our Frogg Toggs and














keep on hunting


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Good find Butch. Didn't make it out today, but thanks for the update. Hope it rains soon.


----------



## Lehrmanrm

Excuse my ignorance I only ever have hunted morels...but are these what they call trumpets and are they edible....one of the woods I hunt is littered with them


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Holy blasphemous shit, if the weather does what they say it's gonna do this week there will be shrooms growing on MY ASS!!!


well it looks like i got most of the rain that you were hoping for Indy...oops did you get much ?


----------



## scottyg11

I've always known them as devils urn. If you hit them they puff out a cloud of smoke. I don't know anyone who has eaten them. I've only been hunting for a few years, but they certainly don't look tasty. 

Found these in Marion County today. So many people hunting. Need to head back south to the property where no one hunts on the land but us and Wade I guess (Posted ruvate Property ). Lol


----------



## noskydaddy

funamongus said:


> oh yeah, let it rain! Season was almost over in my neck of the woods, but not now. Rain rain!


What county?


----------



## UncleFuZz13

Well just got out of the woods about 15 minutes ago. I actually put a 13 gallon trash bag in my pocket just for shits this afternoon...I had to freakin use it! Found 65 under/around 1 tree! Probably around 120 Total. Most were around 3 inches & some 5-6 inches. All morels, no peckerheads. Found under 10 or so around an inch. Most were pretty fresh. I kept trying to leave and go home, but had the worst problem ever, kept spotting shrooms! Cell phone died and didn't bring head lamp because I meant to leave around 6pm! Hell, I even found another 10-12 shrooms on the way out by moonlight!!! Was surreal. Found all of them on 1 property in West Central Indiana.


----------



## deleted

well its 9:45 and its been rainin here in Clark Co. for two hrs. now and will drizzle for another....it makes me sooooooo happy..


----------



## wade

We got just enough rain to make a difference, just barley 
Really Enjoyed Our Hunt today ..
Hunted / Hiked 4 miles 9:00am -8:00pm 
The RAIN was Refreshing. .
found 48 total today..
plenty of others to small to pick and more popping still on the way in the days ahead


----------



## wade

vern said:


> well its 9:45 and its been rainin here in Clark Co. for two hrs. now and will drizzle for another....it makes me sooooooo happy..


Good luck Vern ..I'm looking forward to hearing how it goes.
when will you be headed out again?


----------



## wade

UncleFuZz13 said:


> Well just got out of the woods about 15 minutes ago. I actually put a 13 gallon trash bag in my pocket just for shits this afternoon...I had to freakin use it! Found 65 under/around 1 tree! Probably around 120 Total. Most were around 3 inches & some 5-6 inches. All morels, no peckerheads. Found under 10 or so around an inch. Most were pretty fresh. I kept trying to leave and go home, but had the worst problem ever, kept spotting shrooms! Cell phone died and didn't bring head lamp because I meant to leave around 6pm! Hell, I even found another 10-12 shrooms on the way out by moonlight!!! Was surreal. Found all of them on 1 property in West Central Indiana.


Wow you have a great spot there Man


----------



## wade

scottyg11 said:


> View attachment 582
> I've always known them as devils urn. If you hit them they puff out a cloud of smoke. I don't know anyone who has eaten them. I've only been hunting for a few years, but they certainly don't look tasty.
> 
> Found these in Marion County today. So many people hunting. Need to head back south to the property where no one hunts on the land but us and Wade I guess (Posted ruvate Property ). Lol


Yep. .it's Kinda like That


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Good luck Vern ..I'm looking forward to hearing how it goes.
> when will you be headed out again?


ill be out there in the morning. let my two hot spots recover for a couple of days.


----------



## golddustshroomin

Found 66 in northwest Indiana yesterday!!! 16 of those literally in my back yard under the apple tree!!! I honestly don't think I've found so many so early and so big!!! I'm really hoping for the motherload this year


----------



## wade

Yep..we will be out Early bout 7:30am
Probably hunt all day Again.. we are finally taking time to cook some up tonight. .
VERN.... That picture you posted looked like you cooked yours up perfectly. .
Man the Week ahead looks great


----------



## wade

golddustshroomin said:


> Found 66 in northwest Indiana yesterday!!! 16 of those literally in my back yard under the apple tree!!! I honestly don't think I've found so many so early and so big!!! I'm really hoping for the motherload this year


I am liking the sound of that


----------



## parrothead

Wade what county you in?

I found a whopping 9 in Jennings Co. yesterday. I really don't think its goin to happen in my woods this year boys. Finally got rain about 6:30 yesterday for a few hours. My woods was really not dry though.


----------



## parrothead

11 pounds from IL
http://hunt-indiana.com/thread/58610/morels-2017?page=2


----------



## morelsandmanners

engalwood said:


> Im pretty am % sure that all i found today are good to go. Nothing false about any thing i found today!


Looks like a gnarly morel with sun burn to me. If you zoom in you can definitely tell its not false.


----------



## parrothead

Sandmann, anymore luck in JenningsCo.


----------



## hawks

vern said:


> not too bad for an old man this morning...
> View attachment 439
> View attachment 441


Nice haul Vern


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> Wade what county you in?
> 
> I found a whopping 9 in Jennings Co. yesterday. I really don't think its goin to happen in my woods this year boys. Finally got rain about 6:30 yesterday for a few hours. My woods was really not dry though.


Howdy Parrothead. ...Wade here! !
I am in Monroe county Near Lake Monroe.
*You can't Give-up Yet Man*
Someone probably beat you to some of them.
*and those People probably won't be back
SO YOU HAVE THE WOODS TO YOURSELF *
They are still Popping Our season traditionally runs from the last two weeks of April thru the First of May..
so you are still in season...
We Expect to find lots of fresh pops today we are running late but should be in the woods by 10:30am. 

*Here is How I Discipline Myself Hunting 
And I suggest it for Everyone 
*I Look down around my feet and out in front of me, and exactly where i will place my Next step before I step there.
**Stop Every 10' and look Behind me very carefully. .
***Then look all round slowly left then right
then look down round my feet and in front again.
****Get down on one knee. REGULARLY 
*Sit down, lean Back, Close my eye several times and be So Happy and Peaceful, because its good for me and my Hunting 
** I usually head to my spots in a rush.
and follow a routine way there..
**so I make myself change it up..if I often come in from the right and circle to the left.. I make myself change it!! Next time and come if from left and circle right..
***Always look in Places i think they won't Grow or where I believe there probably aren't any Morels..look anyways. .
***its how I find new and secret spots
because others never looked 
***this is the time of year to stop for a few minutes for a quick look at side of Road places that I have been curious about.
Because they are up Now and if they are in there I will see them..
****All of this and more, I Discipline Myself 
*****BUT FIRST AND FOREMOST *****
**I WON'T KNOW, , IF I DON'T GO **
So.....GO GO. .....GO! !!!!







*


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> Sandmann, anymore luck in JenningsCo.


We found 40 Saturday, seen a white one about the size of a quater. Told my buddy "hey stop, I see a little one by that cedar tree". Ended up picking about 20 in that spot. Another spot "sweet" we high five with enthusiasm. Sunday we went to our honey hole in Reddington and low and behold....they destroyed it! We couldn't believe our eyes. It was gone, we found a few were they hadn't yet completely raped the earth but not like before. I'll post some finds from that spot as a memorial. It hurt my heart like missing a loved one. But we did ok other than that. Maybe that rain will fruit some more?


----------



## morelsandmanners

@parrothead like wade said, don't throw in the towel just yet. Every season is different. Be more open and creative, look in spots you haven't been in or ever been to. You wull be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## parrothead

Oh trust me I have been.

Did they log that woods?


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> Oh trust me I have been.
> 
> Did they log that woods?


Not really "woods" but more the edge of some woods. Tall grass, briars and other vegetation. Every year, even during dry seasons we would find big yellows there.


----------



## parrothead

Is that on sand out there at Reddington? I am on clay but 5 miles up road is sand. Like at the produce place there just north of Reddington Church.


----------



## funamongus

Crushed it today! still finding fresh ones!


----------



## funamongus

One of the best outings in my life! 110 total, hell yeah!


----------



## deleted

_Good news and bad news and more good news:
good news, i found these...bad news, thats all i found..lol.
more good news, i ran into two guys near where i found these and they had a Kroger














bag over half full of yellows and they were from six inches to a foot tall. one was bigger around than my fist. 
more good news is that they told me exactly where they found them. they were really to big and old to even take. now i know where they will be next year and ill get there a little earlier than today...
i think that i found as many turtles today than shrooms...lol_


----------



## noskydaddy

11 railroad shrooms today. 
Glad everyone is crushing it!


----------



## deleted

Nosky, ive been finding those and never knew what to call them before. is "railroad" a well know name for those...cant believe that ive never heard of that term before.


----------



## eternalsunking

My trip to Brazil was fruitful. 23 in total. 21 grays were found in an area the size of a typical kitchen.


----------



## eternalsunking

Pic


----------



## bmeister

Only found 4 but it's a start. Northern Marshall co.


----------



## wade

funamugus said:


> Crushed it today! still finding fresh ones!
> View attachment 616
> View attachment 616


Yep..still popping more each day


----------



## Mark10258

Anybody in Wayne Co. Indiana been finding any? I'm totally new to the hunt and not at all where to look. I love the little lovelies but, my father-in-law was the hunter (known as Shrooner) and he has passed on. Went in the woods behind my house today which has a little creek through it. Lot's of damp ground and the trees aren't that dense and tons of rotting trees and limbs on the ground. May apples are a good foot tall. Deer and **** tracks every where but no shrooms. In fact didn't see any fungus of any kind. In a couple places there was a type of shelf fungi growing on small dead limbs close to the ground and they were all dried out and hard. I wish I had spent more time with my wife's dad in the woods. It just never worked out, but once and he found the 2 we got that I just stepped over. I'll gladly take any suggestions anybody is willing to give. Thanks!!


----------



## wade

We have had a Great


funamongus said:


> One of the best outings in my life! 110 total, hell yeah!


That is GREAT


----------



## wade

bmeister said:


> Only found 4 but it's a start. Northern Marshall co.


Keep Going !!


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> 11 railroad shrooms today.
> Glad everyone is crushing it!
> 
> View attachment 622
> View attachment 623


Hey ..nosky. Wade here...how you like your new shoes Now? Still all good?


----------



## wade

We have had such a Nice Day..all day in the woods every day. ...Man I Got It Made
Found 42


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Nosky, ive been finding those and never knew what to call them before. is "railroad" a well know name for those...cant believe that ive never heard of that term before.


Like Rocky said when hitting the side of beef in the meat locker:
_"No, I think I invented it."_

HAHA!


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Hey ..nosky. Wade here...how you like your new shoes Now? Still all good?


Ya @wade thanks for asking.

I wore em today and they did great. 
They have exceeded my expectations so far!

They're gonna work.

I can feel the ground but it doesn't hurt. Best of both worlds.

They are a little tough to get on and off and take a little getting used to.
But I finally found a pair that works for my needs.


----------



## Guest

Today was a disappointing day for good Ol' Finder folks.. After finding 11 on Friday, and 46 on Saturday.. Finder was convinced that today was going to be the day.. He was so sure of it that he turned down an invitation to hunt in Hamilton County with IndyNebo.. Finder was positive that yesterday's rain showers were going to make the elm trees start popping in his home woods.. So today, Finder wakes up early and heads straight to his honey hole.. Immediately upon entering the woods, Finder spots two big elm trees that are dead and shedding their bark.. So he slowly walks over and checks them for mushrooms.. Nothing, no stumps where any mushrooms had been picked.. No ground disturbance like any mushrooms had been pulled.. Suddenly, it hits Finder.. Today might not be the day.. Stubborn as a mule, Finder refuses to give up.. He walks up and down steep hills, crosses small streams, and walks underneath widow makers big enough to make him permanently disappear like Jimmy Hoffa.. After spending almost 10 hours in the woods, and checking close to 200 dead elm trees.. Finder finally decided to call it a day and admit defeat.. I don't get skunked very often, but when I do, it's because of a lack of mushrooms, not a lack of effort.. The woods may have won today, but I promise you, I'm still gonna go back tomorrow, and the next day, and the next day, and the next day, and the next day.. Before this season is done and over with, Finder will be making the woods his bitch..


----------



## parrothead

Well I stand corrected. Went last night found 8 big yellows first spot 6-8 inches. Ended up with 41 the rest were small 2-3 inches all spread out. 1.1 lbs total.


----------



## jslwalls

parrothead said:


> Well I stand corrected. Went last night found 8 big yellows first spot 6-8 inches. Ended up with 41 the rest were small 2-3 inches all spread out. 1.1 lbs total.


Congrats parrothead. I know you were down when you thought it wasn't going to happen for you in Jennings county. It may or may not be the stellar year I thought it was going to be. Time will tell for me in the next 10 days. With the temperatures up and down it maybe one of those seasons that's spread out over weeks. I'm a little concerned with reading online about finds all the way from Georgia to Michigan on the same day. That I don't ever remember.


----------



## parrothead

I agree on the finds. Normally when they start in Michigan they are about done here. I say the Northern boys still have a chance for a good year.


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> Is that on sand out there at Reddington? I am on clay but 5 miles up road is sand. Like at the produce place there just north of Reddington Church.


Yes, close to there. Next road up from produce stand actually. There is some Sandy soil, but black and loamy.


----------



## morelsandmanners

noskydaddy said:


> 11 railroad shrooms today.
> Glad everyone is crushing it!
> 
> View attachment 622
> View attachment 623


Abandoned or active railroad? We almost hunted an old abandoned one Saturday.


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Today was a disappointing day for good Ol' Finder folks.. After finding 11 on Friday, and 46 on Saturday.. Finder was convinced that today was going to be the day.. He was so sure of it that he turned down an invitation to hunt in Hamilton County with IndyNebo.. Finder was positive that yesterday's rain showers were going to make the elm trees start popping in his home woods.. So today, Finder wakes up early and heads straight to his honey hole.. Immediately upon entering the woods, Finder spots two big elm trees that are dead and shedding their bark.. So he slowly walks over and checks them for mushrooms.. Nothing, no stumps where any mushrooms had been picked.. No ground disturbance like any mushrooms had been pulled.. Suddenly, it hits Finder.. Today might not be the day.. Stubborn as a mule, Finder refuses to give up.. He walks up and down steep hills, crosses small streams, and walks underneath widow makers big enough to make him permanently disappear like Jimmy Hoffa.. After spending almost 10 hours in the woods, and checking close to 200 dead elm trees.. Finder finally decided to call it a day and admit defeat.. I don't get skunked very often, but when I do, it's because of a lack of mushrooms, not a lack of effort.. The woods may have won today, but I promise you, I'm still gonna go back tomorrow, and the next day, and the next day, and the next day, and the next day.. Before this season is done and over with, Finder will be making the woods his bitch..


@Finder, i thought i had heard that you were making progress in your therapy sessions and they had gotten you to stop talking about yourself in the third person...


----------



## noskydaddy

morelsandmanners said:


> Abandoned or active railroad? We almost hunted an old abandoned one Saturday.


ACTIVE!

If you all only knew what* 80-100 daily train horns* do to ones mind!
I hope you will never know such angst.


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> @Finder, i thought i had heard that you were making progress in your therapy sessions and they had gotten you to stop talking about yourself in the third person...


Yes, agreed @vern, I know of one other person whom speaks exclusively in the THIRD PERSON and it denotes a larger problem! A massive problem. SAD! 

But, @finderoftheshrooms, you are not beyond help. I think they got to you [the shrooms] but you will be back as soon as you see that gorgeous flush appear all around you. 

GREAT EFFORT!


----------



## morelsandmanners

noskydaddy said:


> ACTIVE!
> 
> If you all only knew what* 80-100 daily train horns* do to ones mind!
> I hope you will never know such angst.


My town is dubbed City of railroads, I know what is going on..


----------



## parrothead

Reminds me the of Seinfeld with the guy Jimmy talking in 3rd person. Jimmy can jump.


----------



## noskydaddy

parrothead said:


> Reminds me the of Seinfeld with the guy Jimmy talking in 3rd person. Jimmy can jump.


_*"JIMMY'S DOWN!"*_


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Today was a disappointing day for good Ol' Finder folks.. After finding 11 on Friday, and 46 on Saturday.. Finder was convinced that today was going to be the day.. He was so sure of it that he turned down an invitation to hunt in Hamilton County with IndyNebo.. Finder was positive that yesterday's rain showers were going to make the elm trees start popping in his home woods.. So today, Finder wakes up early and heads straight to his honey hole.. Immediately upon entering the woods, Finder spots two big elm trees that are dead and shedding their bark.. So he slowly walks over and checks them for mushrooms.. Nothing, no stumps where any mushrooms had been picked.. No ground disturbance like any mushrooms had been pulled.. Suddenly, it hits Finder.. Today might not be the day.. Stubborn as a mule, Finder refuses to give up.. He walks up and down steep hills, crosses small streams, and walks underneath widow makers big enough to make him permanently disappear like Jimmy Hoffa.. After spending almost 10 hours in the woods, and checking close to 200 dead elm trees.. Finder finally decided to call it a day and admit defeat.. I don't get skunked very often, but when I do, it's because of a lack of mushrooms, not a lack of effort.. The woods may have won today, but I promise you, I'm still gonna go back tomorrow, and the next day, and the next day, and the next day, and the next day.. Before this season is done and over with, Finder will be making the woods his bitch..


@finderoftheshrooms you know some years are just different than most, it's one of those years I believe. I'm not finding them in my usual spots as much as I am my unusual spots. It's a wierd one. I haven't found one around elms. Black cherry and cedars have been good to me so far. Hope that helps, but shit, I already know you'll find them if they are there. Happy hunting.


----------



## morelsandmanners

noskydaddy said:


> _*"JIMMY'S DOWN!"*_


Jimmy's under the boards. Jimmy's in the open. Jimmy hits the shot!


----------



## parrothead

That was just a great show about nothing.

Vern, Wade u guys hunting today?


----------



## BriJoe

This was Fridays haul


----------



## BriJoe

And this was sundays haul


----------



## deleted

Well Vern might be heading to see his shrink soon. he only found three today and they were near death.
Vern does not want to accept that the season may be over early but when he checked some fav spots...he found nothing. 
Please pray for Vern and Finder and other comrades that are facing the same demise...peace out, Vern ...


----------



## wade

Urgent update. ..
*URGENT URGENT UPDATE. ...
My uncle just returned from a weeks vacation and Hunted yesterday. .
found 40 big yellows started to dry out..
big Medium Browns still in good shape..
and and and
STILL FINDING FREAKING FRESH FRESH 
FRESH POPS.AND THIS IS IN BOONEVILLE 
*** BOONEVILLE INDIANA ***
SO EVERYONE STOP WORRYING no wait instead just STOP THINKING and keep Hunting .....repeat KEEP HUNTING 
Im in the woods Headed for TURTLE TOE*


----------



## leo6960

Found these under and around 1 dead elm in Cloverdale.


----------



## parrothead

Nice Leo, are they starting to get a little dry?


----------



## deleted

I can tell you which trees that they are NOT under......the ones that i am looking under..


----------



## deerslayer5656

Well i did 10 miles hunting today franklin county around brookville lake found a ..stagering 3 mushrooms not my year ive hunted all my spots i usally tear them up in starting to think i dont know how to mushroom hunt very frustrating year for me try this weekend after rain then going to throw in the towel if i dont do well but hey getting my exercise but not from carring pounds of shrooms lol good luck to all


----------



## Guest

I'm hoping and praying it's still just a tad bit early in my part of the state.. Last year, the elm trees around me didn't start popping mushrooms until the 23rd.. Hopefully the rain and cooler temps later this week will kick things into full gear..


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Well, good luck to everyone, have a nice season & pick plenty, & I don't mean ticks. Ha Ha


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Finder, Butch and Steel, and any one else around Wabash County or Huntington County. Went out tonight to my early spots and picked the ones I left Saturday. About double in size , but very dry. Found 3 dry yellows also. Even The ditches and ravines are dry. We need rain bad. It's Way Too Early for yellows.!!!


----------



## Guest

morelas must-shroom said:


> Finder, Butch and Steel, and any one else around Wabash County or Huntington County. Went out tonight to my early spots and picked the ones I left Saturday. About double in size , but very dry. Found 3 dry yellows also. Even The ditches and ravines are dry. We need rain bad. It's Way Too Early for yellows.!!!
> View attachment 674


Morelas, this year is shaping up to be very strange.. I hunted spots yesterday that still had water standing in them.. Today I hunted a spot that was so dry the ground was starting to crack.. I found a black growing in my back yard underneath a pear tree on March 30th.. Then I found three small grey's on April 9th.. I started getting into some decent greys and yellows last Friday and Saturday (56 in all) but then it just stopped all of the sudden yesterday.. I've spent 14 of the last 48 hours in the woods, and have nothing to show for it.. Normally once I start finding them I keep finding them until the season is over.. I'm praying that my early spot was just earlier than normal, and that the up coming rain will fire the elm trees up.. I'd say we should know by this weekend if the season is going to be a bust or a boomer this year..


----------



## hawks88

Found 93 in Jackson County tonight. Most of the 2-4 inches tall. I'll post some pics later. Chilling by the campfire now.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

morelas must-shroom said:


> Finder, Butch and Steel, and any one else around Wabash County or Huntington County. Went out tonight to my early spots and picked the ones I left Saturday. About double in size , but very dry. Found 3 dry yellows also. Even The ditches and ravines are dry. We need rain bad. It's Way Too Early for yellows.!!!
> View attachment 674


Thanks. I agree with your assessment about the rain. I took my niece out after work this evening to a local spot and found 4 that were almost too dry to pick. This was along a side ditch.

The 68 that I found Sunday were in a creek bottom that had much more soil moisture. Until it rains, low lying areas appear to be the best bet.


----------



## noskydaddy

So it looks like its feast or famine out there.

People who are in the right areas are getting nice flushes.

I have to admit, the woods I've been in 
recently are cool and now getting a little arid.

Barely any fungus growing yet. 
Few cup fungi and not much else.

It just doesn't feel shroomy yet. 
We could use some tropical air.
_
Hey, I'm always amazed at how many 
spots don't have morels!_

Most.

Never give up crew. The *Indiana Message Board *
sets the tone for the Midwest no matter what!


----------



## hawks88

Here's half.....shared half with the other ppl we hunted with. 

Was great, my 6 and 4 year old found 5 or so each. They loved it


----------



## robert17

Found 107 today
Craziest thing ever vidio is on Facebook
409 659 7909


----------



## robert17




----------



## morelas must-shroom

I agree finder. This week and the rain we do or don't receive will decide the season. That's great hawks88!!!Love to hear about little ones getting into the outdoors.


----------



## wade

leo6960 said:


> Found these under and around 1 dead elm in Cloverdale.


Wow [email protected] Have a Great spot there..Hope you find More Near by


----------



## kpfist

Northeast Marion County. Nothing but two dried up. Please give us rain so they can pop pop, not come up here and there.


----------



## noskydaddy

I saw this posted online. 
Heads up just in case "you're holding" fellas.

Nothing angers me more than trespassing. 
It ruins many things for good honest people.


----------



## noskydaddy

kpfist said:


> View attachment 677
> Northeast Marion County. Nothing but two dried up. Please give us rain so they can pop pop, not come up here and there.


Is that *Ginseng *in there too?


----------



## sam chandler

BriJoe said:


> This was Fridays haul


What are the big ones?


----------



## wade

kpfist said:


> View attachment 677
> Northeast Marion County. Nothing but two dried up. Please give us rain so they can pop pop, not come up here and there.


[email protected] WADE hear...
it is a big dissatisfaction to find some dry like the ones in your picture. 
Still:... 
*they are a FIND
**and Confirmation 
Of:...
*location 
*and time estimate for next year.


----------



## wade

Found 22 today....cut some up fresh with scissors right on to my pizza


----------



## morelsandmanners

hawks88 said:


> Found 93 in Jackson County tonight. Most of the 2-4 inches tall. I'll post some pics later. Chilling by the campfire now.


Fresh ones m


----------



## Guest

morelas must-shroom said:


> I agree finder. This week and the rain we do or don't receive will decide the season. That's great hawks88!!!Love to hear about little ones getting into the outdoors.





brushbusterbutch said:


> Thanks. I agree with your assessment about the rain. I took my niece out after work this evening to a local spot and found 4 that were almost too dry to pick. This was along a side ditch.
> 
> The 68 that I found Sunday were in a creek bottom that had much more soil moisture. Until it rains, low lying areas appear to be the best bet.


Check this out guys.. I just finished comparing the weather conditions we had last April, with the weather conditions we are currently experiencing.. My jaw dropped when I saw the results.. The weather we've had this spring, is nearly identical to the weather we had last spring.. I was sure that we were experiencing a warmer spring this year, but we're not.. With that being said this is my new theory.. This season is going to be the best season of our lives.. I think all the shrooms that we have found so far, are the typical early shrooms that we always see, but we are seeing more of them this year because of the bumper crop that's brewing underground.. I'm pretty sure we just need some rain now.. I'm guessing by the beginning part of next week we should start seeing some big numbers of yellows..




































We just need to keep our fingers crossed, and pray to the shroom gods for rain..


----------



## indy_nebo

Had a very productive day on Monday. Finally got on some elm finds. One spot netted me nine super fresh ones, all under mayapples! Next one only netted 4, but found stumps (ARGH!!!). Then BAM! Next spot found a HUGE elm blown over with 8 feet of roots up in the air. Got 15 under that bad boy. Check out pics, it was super cool. Buddy and bro went home, but I continue to my spot I picked last week in a non elm meadow. Hit the bloody jackpot there, just as sun was setting. Got 28 nice fresh yellows, not huge but not small. Went back this morning with buddy to clean up and found 20 more throughout the day. Eatin good in this neighborhood!
I swear it is going to rain and all hell is gonna break loose in central all the way up to Michigan.


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> I saw this posted online.
> Heads up just in case "you're holding" fellas.
> 
> Nothing angers me more than trespassing.
> It ruins many things for good honest people.
> 
> View attachment 678


Ho.Ho.HOLD on there a minute little feller @nosky....Wade Here.....
did you say NOTHING ANGERS you more than trespassing. And that it ruins many things for good HONEST people? 
Quit; a Huge statement when you get freed up, will you please expand/ further /elaborate your thoughts on that for me.
THANK YOU 
additionally; you surely seen my post expressing that myself will at times ignore no trespassing signs?


----------



## indy_nebo

massive fallen elm


----------



## indy_nebo

Found several right up under the roots too


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> Fresh ones m


Thats Great....keep going


----------



## indy_nebo

caught me this sweet ass skink on the trunk of the fallen elm! Super cool


----------



## indy_nebo

the bag in the middle and left was all me, the bag on right is my share of hunting with my buddy and brother. Hella productive day. I still haven't even got around to my honey holes yet! I'm gonna wait till it rains to hit it up, prob this weekend. Keep on hittin them woods folks.


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Check this out guys.. I just finished comparing the weather conditions we had last April, with the weather conditions we are currently experiencing.. My jaw dropped when I saw the results.. The weather we've had this spring, is nearly identical to the weather we had last spring.. I was sure that we were experiencing a warmer spring this year, but we're not.. With that being said this is my new theory.. This season is going to be the best season of our lives.. I think all the shrooms that we have found so far, are the typical early shrooms that we always see, but we are seeing more of them this year because of the bumper crop that's brewing underground.. I'm pretty sure we just need some rain now.. I'm guessing by the beginning part of next week we should start seeing some big numbers of yellows..
> 
> View attachment 688
> 
> 
> View attachment 689
> 
> 
> View attachment 690
> 
> 
> View attachment 691
> 
> We just keep just need to keep our fingers crossed, and pray to the shroom gods for rain..


Yes...I Remembered that there was a freeze for a couple days last year. .but not this year only a few cold hours and a lite frost this year.. and Other than that its about the same....so im saying again, Likewise as you say FINDER...I say we will have at least a very good Normal year.


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> View attachment 692
> massive fallen elm


@indy-nebo.....Wade here...what do you think will happen now...More Morels?
Less Morels? Any Morels?


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Ho.Ho.HOLD on there a minute little feller @nosky....Wade Here.....
> did you say NOTHING ANGERS you more than trespassing. And that it ruins many things for good HONEST people?
> Quit; a Huge statement when you get freed up, will you please expand/ further /elaborate your thoughts on that for me.
> THANK YOU
> additionally; you surely seen my post expressing that myself will at times ignore no trespassing signs?


No @wade, I did NOT see your post on ignoring 
no trespassing signs.

But, I myself been victim to hunting private land where 
I secured permission from the owner only to get 
beat to my spots by trespassers.

Several times.

Furthermore - and more to my point - a would-be landowner 
whom would perhaps allow someone who asked permission 
to hunt proper might just think that all mushrooms 
hunters are poachers, and close off everybody to that land. 

_They poison the well by trespassing! And honest people lose._
That's my point.


----------



## indy_nebo

wade said:


> @indy-nebo.....Wade here...what do you think will happen now...More Morels?
> Less Morels? Any Morels?


I sure hope so!, I'm gonna check it again after the rains and a little heat can get to it.


----------



## parrothead

32 last night in Jennings Co. All 2-4 inches tall. Not many fresh ones.


----------



## kpfist

noskydaddy said:


> Is that *Ginseng *in there too?


Doubtful, although I don't know. Looks more like a sprout of elm or walnut.


----------



## kpfist

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Check this out guys.. I just finished comparing the weather conditions we had last April, with the weather conditions we are currently experiencing.. My jaw dropped when I saw the results.. The weather we've had this spring, is nearly identical to the weather we had last spring.. I was sure that we were experiencing a warmer spring this year, but we're not.. With that being said this is my new theory.. This season is going to be the best season of our lives.. I think all the shrooms that we have found so far, are the typical early shrooms that we always see, but we are seeing more of them this year because of the bumper crop that's brewing underground.. I'm pretty sure we just need some rain now.. I'm guessing by the beginning part of next week we should start seeing some big numbers of yellows..
> 
> View attachment 688
> 
> 
> View attachment 689
> 
> 
> View attachment 690
> 
> 
> View attachment 691
> 
> We just need to keep our fingers crossed, and pray to the shroom gods for rain..


Oh lordy, my OCD is kicking in. Please charge your phone, Finder. And it's at 13%! cry face

Yeah, I was looking at pictures from last year, and my best earliest day was on April 22.


----------



## cwlake

The northeast corner of the state is finally starting. found 33 last night. all small to medium size yellows with a few greys mixed in. South facing slopes on dead elm. Was surprised to see yellows out already up here.


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> No @wade, I did NOT see your post on ignoring
> no trespassing signs.
> 
> But, I myself been victim to hunting private land where
> I secured permission from the owner only to get
> beat to my spots by trespassers.
> 
> Several times.
> 
> Furthermore - and more to my point - a would-be landowner
> whom would perhaps allow someone who asked permission
> to hunt proper might just think that all mushrooms
> hunters are poachers, and close off everybody to that land.
> 
> _They poison the well by trespassing! And honest people lose._
> That's my point.


Hmmm...Hmmmmm.......Hmmmmmmmm
very interesting @nosky. 
Wade Here......I agree and when I was a Game Hunter and i Trapped...I would always get permission...for that type of action/Hunting you gotta have permission to blast off guns and checking Traps. .
and I Use to farm a thousand acres ..so I know how it feels to have people on my land..where i intended to hunt myself..
*So Again. ....I Agree With YOU..*
Now...noskydaddy. ..Sir/Dude....Please consider / Know. ...
that your disappointing situation with the Trespassing on the property you mention.
Has Motivated you to Loosely use very strong words..."poison the Well, ruin, proper, poachers. Honest People
Wow these are are pretty rough when thrown out as a slurr. And When Generalized towards everyone whom doesn't go get permission is Completely Wrong Bad and
Poison the Well....
Noskydaddy. My Brother
.you talking to Wade here Man.
I ain't NEVER even thrown even the smallest piece of trash on the ground anywhere in my entire life...and I sure ain't No Well Poisoner...
You've used VERY strong words to express and get your point across...ok Im Feeln ya
* Noskydaddy, I will abandon my Hunt and come join you, I will camp on the property 
and I will catch and arrest everyone whom comes there..or just make sure they leave.
*and from now on Four weeks out of the year they will just have to go enjoy life Elsewhere...*NO EXCEPTIONS*
noskydaddy. .it does sound like you have Exclusive Exclusive permission and they are Trespassing. .and im sorry its happen to you. *I Agree in the scenario you have There

Ther're are Additional scenarios noskydaddy 
Some of mine are as follows. .and I will Express them in a separate post Today *


----------



## hawks88

Was hit or miss, some were fresh and some were starting to dry up. A few of the big ones were so dry when you picked them the head just fell off. 



morelsandmanners said:


> Fresh ones m


----------



## Guest

Nothing like a trespassing debate to go with my frosted flakes.. Here's my two cents on the matter.. When I was growing up, my family owned quite a bit of land.. During the summer months, it was almost a daily occurrence to catch someone fishing or swimming in the gravel pits without permission.. I don't remember my grandpa ever asking one person to leave.. He'd always walk up to them and introduce himself as the land owner.. Then he'd point back toward the house, and tell them the next time they wanted to go fishing or swimming, to come knock on the door and let someone know that they would be on the property.. One day when I was about 6 years old, I asked my grandpa why he always let strangers use his ponds.. I was expecting to get some bullshit answer about how sharing is the right thing to do, but instead he told me a story about his childhood.. To make a long story short, my great grandfather was out feeding the hogs one morning.. Somehow he slipped in the mud and when he fell he shattered his hip.. He couldn't get up on his own, and the house was to far away for anyone to hear his crys for help.. Luckily, a tresspasser was fishing in the gravel pit closest to the hog pen and heard him calling for help.. By the time he got to my great grandpa, the hogs were already starting to surround him.. Had he not been trespassing that day, my great grandfather would have more than likely been eaten alive by hogs.. I guess the morel of the story is, you never know when you might need a strangers help.. So before you get pissed off and call the cops on a tresspassing mushroom hunter, you might wanna ask yourself if you really want to be eaten alive by a heard of hungry hogs.. With that being said, I do respect no trespassing signs.. I've had my private honey hole raided before, and it always pisses me off when it happens.. The property is clearly marked with no trespassing signs, and it's fenced in.. So the people who trespass in my honey hole are ignoring the signs and jumping a fence to get in.. The way I see it, if you dont want people passing through your property, you at least need to put a sign up.. I'm sorry, but if there are no signs or fencing separating your property from public land, then I'm going to see it as fair game for mushroom hunting..


----------



## parrothead

Finder do you by chance own property?


----------



## noskydaddy

Morning everyone, I don't want to start an all out "flame war" 
about MY OPINION on trespassing. It's not what I intend.

So, this is that last thing I'll say about this topic 
so we can discuss more fruitful things!

No need to agree or disagree. 
No need for diatribes. Or anecdotes...

It's my own opinion and I am in no way condemning 
other people for what they do. And not sure I care. 

Let's get back on course and get those FUNGI!

That's what we can ALL agree on right?


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Ho.Ho.HOLD on there a minute little feller @nosky....Wade Here.....
> did you say NOTHING ANGERS you more than trespassing. And that it ruins many things for good HONEST people?
> Quit; a Huge statement when you get freed up, will you please expand/ further /elaborate your thoughts on that for me.
> THANK YOU
> additionally; you surely seen my post expressing that myself will at times ignore no trespassing signs?


none of my business what ou do Wade but im with Nosky on this. if it was your place, im pretty sure that you would feel the same man.


----------



## wade

*My Scenario;*
I was Only 2 years old, When my Daddy first carried me in with him...
I turned 54 just last Friday....
My Daddy died two Thanksgiving ago.
So I continue the Happiness of the Hunt now...been Hunting these spots 52 years and I Will continue untill I die...and I hope it is Where I die..a shallow grave with some rocks on top would be just fine for me.
I remember back in the 60's and early 70's 
Everyone could walk in knowing you would be bringing home two big paper grocery sacks *Full of Blacks*....we would always run into friends, Neighbors, everyone was friendly glad to talk..and happy to share the hunt..and 52 years later I am so glad to still Be that same person..
But the Blacks are all gone now...they came in and loged it all of it...
I was bout 6 years old. .and I just couldn't understand. .I ask Daddy why would they do this and Ruin all of these mushrooming for Everyone? He just said...They don't care NOTHING about the Mushrooms they just want the money from the trees...IT still made even less since to me that they ruined the Mushrooms and took all the trees for a lil piece of money.
*Money ment nothing to me and still doesn't *
I was getting old enough to notice and ask.
Daddy what's those KEEP OUT signs mean.
Means *KEEP OUT* he says*..well why are we going in there then .. *I ask...
And My Daddy said; they don't mean for us. They just put them up for insurance purposes ...Now come on..He says to Me.
Sometimes He would still carry me when I couldn't keep up..Even on my Best Day, Daddy was still Ten times stronger than me.
He'd just smile and not even flinch when men would challenge him to arm wrestling he'd just set his arm on the table. They couldn't even move it!
Any Ways. ..*Family Friends and Just good Neighbors Farmers Folks. ....is who Settled This land we were hunting 100 years before us..then as it began getting split up some Folks was still Happy to share...and In my Day *** A Huge Corporation bought it up***
But they where locals We all knew each other.. And Still Today now April 2017 same as has always been they and we all are happy to share.. 
"" And as for the Antique and Faded. ..
KEEP OUT signs that were hung 60 years ago. ..they remain...for insurance purposes 
The Billionaire Owner is a Normal good Neighbor and of local Heritage..
He knows me..same as my family before all knew each other...
I seen him out Mushroom Hunting Himself
We spoke Normal Friendly as Neighbor Folks do round here..as we finished I ask him... still ok for us all to hunt here?
As he turned walking away he smiled waving his hand saying. .
*** I can't give permission causing insurance purposes, then everyone be wanting permission. Yall have a nice day Be careful.....
*


----------



## wade

Im glad we are all Cool Enough to talk on bout any Topic. .I know all of our conversation is intended for the Good of of Main Focus. FUN MUSHROOM HUNTING.
Im headed for the woods Yall.
stay in There!!!


----------



## wade

vern said:


> none of my business what ou do Wade but im with Nosky on this. if it was your place, im pretty sure that you would feel the same man.





vern said:


> none of my business what ou do Wade but im with Nosky on this. if it was your place, im pretty sure that you would feel the same man.


Same as Everything Every Damm Time..
THIS IS YOUR FAULT AGAIN!! VERN


----------



## morelsandmanners

hawks88 said:


> Was hit or miss, some were fresh and some were starting to dry up. A few of the big ones were so dry when you picked them the head just fell off.


Same here


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nothing like a trespassing debate to go with my frosted flakes.. Here's my two cents on the matter.. When I was growing up, my family owned quite a bit of land.. During the summer months, it was almost a daily occurrence to catch someone fishing or swimming in the gravel pits without permission.. I don't remember my grandpa ever asking one person to leave.. He'd always walk up to them and introduce himself as the land owner.. Then he'd point back toward the house, and tell them the next time they wanted to go fishing or swimming, to come knock on the door and let someone know that they would be on the property.. One day when I was about 6 years old, I asked my grandpa why he always let strangers use his ponds.. I was expecting to get some bullshit answer about how sharing is the right thing to do, but instead he told me a story about his childhood.. To make a long story short, my great grandfather was out feeding the hogs one morning.. Somehow he slipped in the mud and when he fell he shattered his hip.. He couldn't get up on his own, and the house was to far away for anyone to hear his crys for help.. Luckily, a tresspasser was fishing in the gravel pit closest to the hog pen and heard him calling for help.. By the time he got to my great grandpa, the hogs were already starting to surround him.. Had he not been trespassing that day, my great grandfather would have more than likely been eaten alive by hogs.. I guess the morel of the story is, you never know when you might need a strangers help.. So before you get pissed off and call the cops on a tresspassing mushroom hunter, you might wanna ask yourself if you really want to be eaten alive by a heard of hungry hogs.. With that being said, I do respect no trespassing signs.. I've had my private honey hole raided before, and it always pisses me off when it happens.. The property is clearly marked with no trespassing signs, and it's fenced in.. So the people who trespass in my honey hole are ignoring the signs and jumping a fence to get in.. The way I see it, if you dont want people passing through your property, you at least need to put a sign up.. I'm sorry, but if there are no signs or fencing separating your property from public land, then I'm going to see it as fair game for mushroom hunting..


I can't stop thinking about sneaking in to fish those gravel pits. I have asked a couple land/pond owners, only to be told no. It use to be so easy.


----------



## cwlake

Way back in the day before people got mean, there was a foraging law that gave everyone a right to forage for food. All the landowner could do was ask you to leave. I wish times were still that simple.


----------



## noskydaddy

*We got Rain in the Northern Counties!*


----------



## morelas must-shroom

SEND ME SOME! !! Huntington and Wabash Counties.


----------



## wade

OTE="noskydaddy, post: 97072, member: 7640"]*We got Rain in the Northern Counties!*[/QUOTE]
EXCELLENT! !


----------



## wade

vern said:


> none of my business what ou do Wade but im with Nosky on this. if it was your place, im pretty sure that you would feel the same man.


As you already know. ..its all Cool Vern and nosky. .I'm glad we began the conversation. .and that we can all share ADDITIONAL thoughts together. .somebody Roll one up


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> I can't stop thinking about sneaking in to fish those gravel pits. I have asked a couple land/pond owners, only to be told no. It use to be so easy.


They don't give a damm..they got bigger fish to fry.. than little old Me or You Morelsandmanners ..whoops wait got a contradiction here..nevertheless. .I will come fishing with you and on the one million slim chance we are confronted. .then I will distract *THE MAN* while you get away then ill meet you back at the vehicle after convincing *THE MAN* that he doesn't want the *EMBARRASSMENT nor HEADACHE nor WASTED EFFORTS of TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH ME IN THE WOODS *besides we are not fishing Osiffer.
themselves not our poles you can have um..
But they ain't looking to Fuck w anybody out there any ways....so it's not gonna happen


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nothing like a trespassing debate to go with my frosted flakes.. Here's my two cents on the matter.. When I was growing up, my family owned quite a bit of land.. During the summer months, it was almost a daily occurrence to catch someone fishing or swimming in the gravel pits without permission.. I don't remember my grandpa ever asking one person to leave.. He'd always walk up to them and introduce himself as the land owner.. Then he'd point back toward the house, and tell them the next time they wanted to go fishing or swimming, to come knock on the door and let someone know that they would be on the property.. One day when I was about 6 years old, I asked my grandpa why he always let strangers use his ponds.. I was expecting to get some bullshit answer about how sharing is the right thing to do, but instead he told me a story about his childhood.. To make a long story short, my great grandfather was out feeding the hogs one morning.. Somehow he slipped in the mud and when he fell he shattered his hip.. He couldn't get up on his own, and the house was to far away for anyone to hear his crys for help.. Luckily, a tresspasser was fishing in the gravel pit closest to the hog pen and heard him calling for help.. By the time he got to my great grandpa, the hogs were already starting to surround him.. Had he not been trespassing that day, my great grandfather would have more than likely been eaten alive by hogs.. I guess the morel of the story is, you never know when you might need a strangers help.. So before you get pissed off and call the cops on a tresspassing mushroom hunter, you might wanna ask yourself if you really want to be eaten alive by a heard of hungry hogs.. With that being said, I do respect no trespassing signs.. I've had my private honey hole raided before, and it always pisses me off when it happens.. The property is clearly marked with no trespassing signs, and it's fenced in.. So the people who trespass in my honey hole are ignoring the signs and jumping a fence to get in.. The way I see it, if you dont want people passing through your property, you at least need to put a sign up.. I'm sorry, but if there are no signs or fencing separating your property from public land, then I'm going to see it as fair game for mushroom hunting..


Well spoken finder...its an interesting conversation


----------



## funamongus

Now after the 2017 great debate is over?


----------



## funamongus

Time for todays pic! only 28 but not bad considering how hot it is and no rain for 2 weeks!


----------



## funamongus

Getting close to 350 for the year! whooo hooo!


----------



## deleted

well no doubt that this is my worst year ever and i have no idea why...the conditions were ideal, couldn't be any better. two of my best spots gave up ZERO the whole season. found ten beauties today in one area and all were dry and near death, didn't even try to pick them. did find a couple of real beauties that i got and all of this was in a new area that i cant wait to get back to next year ! 
bottom line...my whole season wont add up to seventy..
one or two more trips and the only thing i will have left is to bug the rest of you guys..
Peace out, Vern


----------



## noskydaddy

7 more. Slowly but surely. 
Fresh as *MONKEY'S BREATH!*
More to come...


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Almost an inch of rain right over my honey holes. YES!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Butch, my spots didn't get all the rain,but they got some and more on the way. I think I hunt a little north of you. Good luck this weekend. Congrats to all you guys in central Indiana. Sounds like you're doing pretty damn good.
Vern,cheer up. You know you did pretty good for an old fart. Besides it ain't over yet and there's always next year to look forward to. By the way I'm a year older than you so I'm an even older fart.lol.


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Butch, my spots didn't get all the rain,but they got some and more on the way. I think I hunt a little north of you. Good luck this weekend. Congrats to all you guys in central Indiana. Sounds like you're doing pretty damn good.
> Vern,cheer up. You know you did pretty good for an old fart. Besides it ain't over yet and there's always next year to look forward to. By the way I'm a year older than you so I'm an even older fart.lol.


well said old man..thanks


----------



## eternalsunking

Finally back in the woods after my weekend travels and family dinners the last two days. Skunked... The ground feels dry in my areas but I keep hearing Wade say go, Go, GO! I may have to find some new land to search.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

morelas must-shroom said:


> Butch, my spots didn't get all the rain,but they got some and more on the way. I think I hunt a little north of you. Good luck this weekend. Congrats to all you guys in central Indiana. Sounds like you're doing pretty damn good.
> Vern,cheer up. You know you did pretty good for an old fart. Besides it ain't over yet and there's always next year to look forward to. By the way I'm a year older than you so I'm an even older fart.lol.


How old are you and Vern? I'm 59.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Butch, I believe Vern said he was 63 this year. I'm 64 and a half. Retiring in November and then it's on full time. Deer hunting, shrooming, camping and hiking. Can't wait.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Right now vern, I'd settle for 70. All my spots are dry and I two girls tell me today, one found 60 in a back yard in the hood. The other found 100 in old growth woods.


if i hear of one more person that picks a bag full in the back yard...im gonna puke..


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Butch, I believe Vern said he was 63 this year. I'm 64 and a half. Retiring in November and then it's on full time. Deer hunting, shrooming, camping and hiking. Can't wait.


i retired soon as i was 62. mostly because of my health but as long as i can walk and breath at the same time...ill be shroomin...lol


----------



## wade

cwlake said:


> Way back in the day before people got mean, there was a foraging law that gave everyone a right to forage for food. All the landowner could do was ask you to leave. I wish times were still that simple.


That's what im talking about Fare enough


funamongus said:


> Getting close to 350 for the year! whooo hooo!





funamongus said:


> Getting close to 350 for the year! whooo hooo!





brushbusterbutch said:


> Almost an inch of rain right over my honey holes. YES!


Great. im looking forward to seeing the Results


----------



## deleted

brushbusterbutch said:


> How old are you and Vern? I'm 59.


turned 63 in november


----------



## brushbusterbutch

morelas must-shroom said:


> Butch, I believe Vern said he was 63 this year. I'm 64 and a half. Retiring in November and then it's on full time. Deer hunting, shrooming, camping and hiking. Can't wait.


Sounds good. I'm a youngin' compared to you guys. lol I'm planning on shrooming, camping, and fishing almost full time when I turn 62. I may do the part time job thing, especially in the winter.



vern said:


> i retired soon as i was 62. mostly because of my health but as long as i can walk and breath at the same time...ill be shroomin...lol


I know exactly what you mean Vern. My health struggles have been minor so far, but I can feel myself slowing down a little. But I'll do whatever it takes to keep me in the woods or on the water.


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> Finally back in the woods after my weekend travels and family dinners the last two days. Skunked... The ground feels dry in my areas but I keep hearing Wade say go, Go, GO! I may have to find some new land to search.


@eternalsunking. Wade here...
Yep.its the Hunt We love..and again today I hunted thru my Main spots and found 10
So I decided to hit a spot near one of our parking spots. .
I had been wanting to check it out for years. So today I did..and I fount two....
so yep keep going!! Sometimes all you get is information but you still enjoy the Time Hunting. .
One dry on the east side and one fresh pop on the west side. .so now I know!! And have a new location Verified and with a good idea on the timing for next year and years t come


----------



## HippyShroomGuy

North Wabash County: Ventured into the woods for the first time today. Looked for 30 min..I found 2 large greys, each by their own dead Elm. I'm hoping that more will come up around those trees with this rain!
Happy Hunting!


----------



## wade

Found 12 today. .still really enjoyed the Hunt..it will be very interesting to watch what happens after getting a good rain in Monroe county


----------



## robert17




----------



## robert17

robert17 said:


> View attachment 740


Found some blacks today in warsaw


----------



## Guest

parrothead said:


> Finder do you by chance own property?


Not really, I have 5 acres but none of it is wooded.. My parents still have 50 acres, but most of it is farm land.. Unfortunately after my grandpa passed away, most of the property my family owned ended up being sold to another farmer..


cwlake said:


> Way back in the day before people got mean, there was a foraging law that gave everyone a right to forage for food. All the landowner could do was ask you to leave. I wish times were still that simple.


What happened to people man? How in the hell did we all become so self centered and selfish.. Sometimes I wish I would have been born 150 years ago..



morelsandmanners said:


> I can't stop thinking about sneaking in to fish those gravel pits. I have asked a couple land/pond owners, only to be told no. It use to be so easy.


I miss fishing in those gravel pits.. They were loaded with bluegill bigger than my hand and monster catfish.. The farmer that bought the land they were on, dumped a bunch of rocks and dirt in the biggest one.. The other two are still there, but they are over run with carp now from people throwing their left over minnows in them..
I used to have so many awesome ponds I could go fishing in.. Now I'm stuck fishing the nasty ass river and reservoirs.. I'm afraid to even eat the fish that come out of them..


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Not really, I have 5 acres but none of it is wooded.. My parents still have 50 acres, but most of it is farm land.. Unfortunately after my grandpa passed away, most of the property my family owned ended up being sold to another farmer..
> 
> What happened to people man? How in the hell did we all become so self centered and selfish.. Sometimes I wish I would have been born 150 years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> I miss fishing in those gravel pits.. They were loaded with bluegill bigger than my hand and monster catfish.. The farmer that bought the land they were on, dumped a bunch of rocks and dirt in the biggest one.. The other two are still there, but they are over run with carp now from people throwing their left over minnows in them..
> I used to have so many awesome ponds I could go fishing in.. Now I'm stuck fishing the nasty ass river and reservoirs.. I'm afraid to even eat the fish that come out of them..


I hope I can earn enough money soon to buy my spots..one thing I will do is the replanting of all the trees they logged out 47 years ago..and get things set in motion for a future generations in 100 years from now. .


----------



## wade

Well SURPRISE. .I didn't know she was in there Cooking these up for supper


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> I hope I can earn enough money soon to buy my spots..one thing I will do is to replanting of all the trees they logged out 47 years ago..and get things set in motion for a future generations in 100 years from now. .


That's my goal also Wade.. I want to buy back some of the land my grandpa used to own.. I'd like to quit my job and become a marijuana farmer one day.. Hopefully the state of Indiana will come to their senses one day soon and legalize it for medical purposes at least.. Finder can grow some dank, but Finder doesn't wanna go to prison or lose his house.. So Finder stopped planting herb gardens until he can do so legal like.. Now the only thing Finder grows is tomatoes and other produce type vegetables..


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Well SURPRISE. .I didn't know she was in there Cooking these up for supper
> View attachment 742


Your lucky she saved ya any lol


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's my goal also Wade.. I want to buy back some of the land my grandpa used to own.. I'd like to quit my job and become a marijuana farmer one day.. Hopefully the state of Indiana will come to their senses one day soon and legalize it for medical purposes at least.. Finder can grow some dank, but Finder doesn't wanna go to prison or lose his house.. So Finder stopped planting herb gardens until he can do so legal like.. Now the only thing Finder grows is tomatoes and other produce type vegetables..


Yes...it is such an enjoyable plant to Grow, and to just look at , and Eat and Smoke


----------



## wade

@jashroomer ....howdy. ..Wade here....
Haven't noticed a post from you recently. 
So.....You must be very busy finding! !


----------



## funamongus

Finally rain today, its been over 2 weeks, add cooler temps this weekend, should be one more good flush this weekend! can't wait!


----------



## Dirk Diggler

Funamongus are you in central Indiana?


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> @jashroomer ....howdy. ..Wade here....
> Haven't noticed a post from you recently.
> So.....You must be very busy finding! ![/QUOTE
> Unfortunately haven't had much time. I did get a few hours yesterday and was out near Bear Lake in Morgan Monroe. Found 2, which is 2 the first 2 of my season. Going to try an area west of Greencastle this weekend. Hopefully my luck changes before time runs out.


----------



## wade

funamongus said:


> Finally rain today, its been over 2 weeks, add cooler temps this weekend, should be one more good flush this weekend! can't wait!


It Will be Magic first if it hits us, cause funamogus you already know we are in that dissipating pocket. .here in bloomington.and on my spots its so often gone to the North or to South of us. next yes like Magic if it hits , we have spots that still haven't popped. A good soakn and these temperatures .
Zoooo Whamba Magical..!!


----------



## deleted




----------



## wade

E="vern, post: 97211, member: 863"]
View attachment 748
[/QUOTE]
Legalize marijuana? 
Hmmmm .. Hmmmmm...*OK*


----------



## guff76

Yes happy 420, to bad my work does randoms, enough said, rather smoke than drink!!! But this comes from a retired pot head lol


----------



## noskydaddy

Someone took a picture of me hunting mushrooms the other day...

1) Yes, I dress up as a little Hispanic boy so no one knows its me
2) Yes, I look for morels at Wrigley Field
3) YES! I need a glove that big for the size of the mushrooms I find!


----------



## guff76

Someone do a ceremonial toke to the shrooms gods for me!!! That's the one thing I did for the gods at beginning of every season n hunt, n iv noticed since I can't my finds are less than what they where then.


----------



## funamongus

Dirk Diggler said:


> Funamongus are you in central Indiana?


Monroe county, Nice screen name by the way.


----------



## kpfist

noskydaddy said:


> Someone took a picture of me hunting mushrooms the other day...
> 
> 1) Yes, I dress up as a little Hispanic boy so no one knows its me
> 2) Yes, I look for morels at Wrigley Field
> 3) YES! I need a glove that big for the size of the mushrooms I find!
> 
> View attachment 751



You won't find morels at Wrigley field, just like you won't find Cub W's. Nailed it.

Sincerely,
Born With Cardinal Blood(11 rings)


----------



## noskydaddy

kpfist said:


> You won't find morels at Wrigley field, just like you won't find Cub W's. Nailed it.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Born With Cardinal Blood(11 rings)


I don't participate in baseball trash talking.
There is nothing left to prove.


----------



## parrothead

Vern an Wade u to out there today looking?


----------



## jslwalls

I manage to score 75 in 3 hours before the sound of thunder made me think twice about staying. I did find a patch that was beyond its prime. They were drying out even before they could get above the leaves. 4 straight days of 80 degrees and no rain isn't helping!!!


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> Vern an Wade u to out there today looking?


no dude, taking a day off to rest my back. my brother and his girl friend coming in from Phoenix tonight and taking them out tomorrow.


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Not really, I have 5 acres but none of it is wooded.. My parents still have 50 acres, but most of it is farm land.. Unfortunately after my grandpa passed away, most of the property my family owned ended up being sold to another farmer..
> 
> What happened to people man? How in the hell did we all become so self centered and selfish.. Sometimes I wish I would have been born 150 years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> I miss fishing in those gravel pits.. They were loaded with bluegill bigger than my hand and monster catfish.. The farmer that bought the land they were on, dumped a bunch of rocks and dirt in the biggest one.. The other two are still there, but they are over run with carp now from people throwing their left over minnows in them..
> I used to have so many awesome ponds I could go fishing in.. Now I'm stuck fishing the nasty ass river and reservoirs.. I'm afraid to even eat the fish that come out of them..


Man I'm with you brother, miss the days when you could fill a basket halfway with gills too big to grab with one hand. I can remember coming home with a sore arm from reeling them in. I see people keeping bait size fish to take home now. Permission came to those that were friendly and polite. You pick your trash up and offer some filets to the owner. I'm lucky to have awesome public spots near me today.


----------



## morelsandmanners




----------



## parrothead

More from Jackson Jennings area sandman?


----------



## morelsandmanners

My 4/20 morning find. The big ones were surprisingly fresh. Center Township, Indiana


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> More from Jackson Jennings area sandman?


Yes, right here in the middle of Jennings county. Only had time to hunt for 30 minutes and found them in some thick shit on a damp hill. There's more there, I can smell them. I'm going to crawl all day tomorrow on my hands and knees if I have to. Had a good buddy with me today. Going out alone tomorrow, wish me luck.


----------



## parrothead

Where the heck is Center township?? Never heard of it. What is it close to I don't want your gps coord.


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> More from Jackson Jennings area sandman?


We need more rain, I'm not happy about the temps much either. Looks as though I started my vacation a week too late.


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> Where the heck is Center township?? Never heard of it. What is it close to I don't want your gps coord.


North Vernon


----------



## parrothead

Where the heck is Center township?? Never heard of it. What is it close to I don't want your gps coord.


----------



## parrothead

Got it learned something new today.


----------



## wade

[QUparroted thead, post: 97251, member: 9319"]Vern an Wade u to out there today looking?[/QUOTE]

Hi parrothead. Wade here. ..i only Hunted a few minutes today, We Raise Certified Organic Garlic. .We have 16,200 bulbs growing right now.
We're so busy Morel Hunting that we hadn't checked on it for 3 weeks. .so thats where my Day has been. .
I seen on Radar that our spots just.received some direct SOAKING rain fall. And Man im so sleepy. .so we're just going to rest ..then get in the wood before Daylight and Hunt till dark Tomorrow


----------



## parrothead

Bet you guys don't have any Vampire issues do you. I am headed out soon as I can leave work. My onions are about 8 inches tall, potatoes are up been cutting asparagus for about 2 weeks. Even my strawberries have tons of blooms on them. I planted sweet corn last week I figure it makes it great frost gets it I am out couple bucks.


----------



## parrothead

We have a girl here at school her dad plants about 20,000 melons every year just outside Brownstown. They are like eating sugar.


----------



## deleted

parrothead said:


> Where the heck is Center township?? Never heard of it. What is it close to I don't want your gps coord.


-i dont know about parrothead but i DO want the exact GPS _coordinates_...


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> We have a girl here at school her dad plants about 20,000 melons every year just outside Brownstown. They are like eating sugar.


Thats the way to do it


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> Yes, right here in the middle of Jennings county. Only had time to hunt for 30 minutes and found them in some thick shit on a damp hill. There's more there, I can smell them. I'm going to crawl all day tomorrow on my hands and knees if I have to. Had a good buddy with me today. Going out alone tomorrow, wish me luck.


Get um while we can


----------



## eternalsunking

Oh you beautiful rain!


----------



## wade

eternalsunking said:


> Oh you beautiful rain!


Damm ....Sun King....
you don't get out much do ya..
oh I forgot your a Morel Hunter thats why the Rain is such a turn on for ya..

Hay Man thats a perfect & Cool correlation with that pic, from that scene. .and Rain we're get'n 
I like that movie. ..we'll just watch it again tonight


----------



## jslwalls

morelsandmanners said:


> We need more rain, I'm not happy about the temps much either. Looks as though I started my vacation a week too late.


I feel the same way about my vacation. Usually it's easy to adjust it by the look of the woods. It was hard this year. After last week and finding 113 greys I figured it would be prime time. But maybe the shrooms went straight from grey to big old yellows in just 6 days and I fear some of my patches may be to far gone. I'll see tomorrow. Good luck


----------



## funamongus

jalepeno sausage and trying a new recipe morels dipped in garlic butter and grilled should be good


----------



## funamongus

vern the rain im getting is getting me excited for weekend hopefully its hitting your spots too! Ill be in the woods early tomorrow!


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> vern the rain im getting is getting me excited for weekend hopefully its hitting your spots too! Ill be in the woods early tomorrow!


I got one good 20 min downpour but its been wet enough around here that i really dont need much. the forecast for tomorrow looks like crap but ill be out there rain or shine my friend...not too many days left, have to make the best of it.
Good luck to you old chap..


----------



## deleted

O.K., time for today's quiz...if anyone cheats...i will know. 
What does the number 420 represent...
1-a calendar date
2-a time of day
3-a political referendum
4-how many grams in a pound
5- you have no fucking clue
remember, no cheating, you either know or you dont know..
I will post the correct answer at 10pm


----------



## wade

cwlake said:


> Way back in the day before people got mean, there was a foraging law that gave everyone a right to forage for food. All the landowner could do was ask you to leave. I wish times were still that simple.


I Remember that law now..and it was a Fare Enough Way...and this is the Way...and type of Folks I was raised by and grew up around...the Law of the Land still exists in all of us, its just Natural. .But like you put it some people just got Mean overtime..
...**if I "WADE" know where there are Morels Falling over on the ground and goin to rotten cause no one including the Property Owner knows they are their. Hmmmm...
Hmmmmm?
let me think about this..Hmmmm
should I..?
*Go knock on the door of the nearest Home? And say hey there's Morels yonder!
**Run through the Wood Waving a Bright Color Flag, Screaming and Pointing MORELS over there
***or or...Shit im not sure What to do..I think i'll just Grab um and head on without worrying others about it...


----------



## morelsandmanners

vern said:


> O.K., time for today's quiz...if anyone cheats...i will know.
> What does the number 420 represent...
> 1-a calendar date
> 2-a time of day
> 3-a political referendum
> 4-how many grams in a pound
> 5- you have no fucking clue
> remember, no cheating, you either know or you dont know..
> I will post the correct answer at 10pm


My answer is 1-3 #4 is 448grams and I'm down with #5 too, I have no clue.


----------



## morelsandmanners

wade said:


> Thats the way to do it


Best watermelon in the world are the ones grown in Brownstown,In. I was lucky enough some kids used to drive all the way to Indianapolis with a truck bed full of them. They were literally selling them on our corner when I lived up there. It was a piece of home in the big city.


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> Bet you guys don't have any Vampire issues do you. I am headed out soon as I can leave work. My onions are about 8 inches tall, potatoes are up been cutting asparagus for about 2 weeks. Even my strawberries have tons of blooms on them. I planted sweet corn last week I figure it makes it great frost gets it I am out couple bucks.


I haven't seen any asparagus yet. Which is wierd, usually when the asparagus comes up I'm finding black and grey mushrooms.


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's my goal also Wade.. I want to buy back some of the land my grandpa used to own.. I'd like to quit my job and become a marijuana farmer one day.. Hopefully the state of Indiana will come to their senses one day soon and legalize it for medical purposes at least.. Finder can grow some dank, but Finder doesn't wanna go to prison or lose his house.. So Finder stopped planting herb gardens until he can do so legal like.. Now the only thing Finder grows is tomatoes and other produce type vegetables..


@finderoftheshrooms if that farm ever gets going and you need a R&D department, I can lead that for you.


----------



## morelsandmanners

Have any of you guys seen the Ohio thread titled. Big morel growing in basement? You have to check it out..

Crazy ass fungus!


----------



## noskydaddy

*25 more harvested today on 420. 
So fresh fellas. So so fresh.*


----------



## wade

UOTE="noskydaddy, post: 97334, member: 7640"]*25 more harvested today on 420. 
So fresh fellas. So so fresh.*

View attachment 772
[/QUOTE]

DAMM..MMM Man them are Nice!
I had my Mind Set, thinking that I'd Never Care for Hunting Michigan's Morels..
But thems looks Good Man


----------



## morelsxs

Very nice!!


----------



## wade

vern said:


> O.K., time for today's quiz...if anyone cheats...i will know.
> What does the number 420 represent...
> 1-a calendar date
> 2-a time of day
> 3-a political referendum
> 4-how many grams in a pound
> 5- you have no fucking clue
> remember, no cheating, you either know or you dont know..
> I will post the correct answer at 10pm


Seem like I remember a good looking lil 20 year old Blonde..on 10th street Indianapolis 
Telling me She'd Do Me 420 ? Is that it?


----------



## wade

Ok..confirmation My Spots have all taken Heavy direct Hits of Rain and now Here Comes more....
And Here's what I believe. ..We had Perfect high temperature. ..Add this Rain...
*** *And its All They Needed, They are Popping and Growing Now thru the Night**
*We will be in the woods before Dawn
to confirm this.....and We have our Tent to spend the night to save time and Spotlights to Hunt thru the night if it seems Needed


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> FULL CAMO BROTHER!


You ALREADY know. .and it really keeps the wondering hipsters from sporting you.
.And you Already know. .Walking up on you
in your Patch.. and asking " FINDING ANY?"


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> O.K., time for today's quiz...if anyone cheats...i will know.
> What does the number 420 represent...
> 1-a calendar date
> 2-a time of day
> 3-a political referendum
> 4-how many grams in a pound
> 5- you have no fucking clue
> remember, no cheating, you either know or you dont know..
> I will post the correct answer at 10pm


Originally it started as a time of day.. I believe it was some college kids from Harvard who made it popular.. They would meet up at the same time every day [4:20] and smoke fatties together.. Today, I think more people associate 420 with April 20th.. It's basically turned into national pot smoking day.. My American History teacher in high school actually taught me that believe it or not.. That's one of the few things I remember from high school..

It poured like a fat girl overflowing a bathtub today.. Between last night and this afternoon we probably got close to an inch of rain.. The shroom gods have answered my prayers once again now I have to give then something in return.. I was thinking of sacrificing Vern, does anyone have any objections to that? I haven't been to the woods since Tuesday, but I'm going to hit them at first light tomorrow.. I have a feeling there are going to be fresh yellows popping up every where.. If any of you fellas from down south want to try your hand at hunting the northern part of central Indiana, Finder is off work for 12 more days, and he plans to be in the woods every one of them..


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Originally it started as a time of day.. I believe it was some college kids from Harvard who made it popular.. They would meet up at the same time every day [4:20] and smoke fatties together.. Today, I think more people associate 420 with April 20th.. It's basically turned into national pot smoking day.. My American History teacher in high school actually taught me that believe it or not.. That's one of the few things I remember from high school..
> 
> It poured like a fat girl overflowing a bathtub today.. Between last night and this afternoon we probably got close to an inch of rain.. The shroom gods have answered my prayers once again now I have to give then something in return.. I was thinking of sacrificing Vern, does anyone have any objections to that? I haven't been to the woods since Tuesday, but I'm going to hit them at first light tomorrow.. I have a feeling there are going to be fresh yellows popping up every where.. If any of you fellas from down south want to try your hand at hunting the northern part of central Indiana, Finder is off work for 12 more days, and he plans to be in the woods every one of them..



Now that made me laugh. Sacrificing @vern !

HAHA


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Originally it started as a time of day.. I believe it was some college kids from Harvard who made it popular.. They would meet up at the same time every day [4:20] and smoke fatties together.. Today, I think more people associate 420 with April 20th.. It's basically turned into national pot smoking day.. My American History teacher in high school actually taught me that believe it or not.. That's one of the few things I remember from high school..
> 
> It poured like a fat girl overflowing a bathtub today.. Between last night and this afternoon we probably got close to an inch of rain.. The shroom gods have answered my prayers once again now I have to give then something in return.. I was thinking of sacrificing Vern, does anyone have any objections to that? I haven't been to the woods since Tuesday, but I'm going to hit them at first light tomorrow.. I have a feeling there are going to be fresh yellows popping up every where.. If any of you fellas from down south want to try your hand at hunting the northern part of central Indiana, Finder is off work for 12 more days, and he plans to be in the woods every one of them..


ok smart-ass party pooper... a simple #1 or #2 would have sufficed until the big reveal at ten o'clock.
well give that man a cigar...that is exactly the correct answer even though there is no concrete answer. there have been other theories but this is by far the accepted reason.


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Originally it started as a time of day.. I believe it was some college kids from Harvard who made it popular.. They would meet up at the same time every day [4:20] and smoke fatties together.. Today, I think more people associate 420 with April 20th.. It's basically turned into national pot smoking day.. My American History teacher in high school actually taught me that believe it or not.. That's one of the few things I remember from high school..
> 
> It poured like a fat girl overflowing a bathtub today.. Between last night and this afternoon we probably got close to an inch of rain.. The shroom gods have answered my prayers once again now I have to give then something in return.. I was thinking of sacrificing Vern, does anyone have any objections to that? I haven't been to the woods since Tuesday, but I'm going to hit them at first light tomorrow.. I have a feeling there are going to be fresh yellows popping up every where.. If any of you fellas from down south want to try your hand at hunting the northern part of central Indiana, Finder is off work for 12 more days, and he plans to be in the woods every one of them..


*RIGHT ON !! YOU GO FOR IT FINDER MAN*


----------



## wade

vern said:


> ok smart-ass party pooper... a simple #1 or #2 would have sufficed until the big reveal at ten o'clock.
> well give that man a cigar...that is exactly the correct answer even though there is no concrete answer. there have been other theories but this is by far the accepted reason.


Ohooow...that must be what She needed the $20 for....Now I get it !


----------



## wade

Well im gonna try to sleep but I usually cant when thinking of a day like Tomorrow 
Good night All..
GOOD LUCK and ENJOY THE HUNT


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> ok smart-ass party pooper... a simple #1 or #2 would have sufficed until the big reveal at ten o'clock.
> well give that man a cigar...that is exactly the correct answer even though there is no concrete answer. there have been other theories but this is by far the accepted reason.


I'm sorry Vern, I didn't mean to Dookie on your shindig.. Honestly, I read the question and got excited because I knew the answer.. I didn't even read the part about the big reveal being at 10:00 until just now.. Since I rained on your parade, I won't sacrifice you to the shroom gods this time.. Stay on standby though, If my luck doesn't change after this deluge we just got, I'm gonna have to take drastic measures..


----------



## HippyShroomGuy

Found 6 more nice fresh greys (3") in Wabash County...im sure that there are lots up in the area...just to little time to hunt. Happy Hunting!


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm sorry Vern, I didn't mean to Dookie on your shindig.. Honestly, I read the question and got excited because I knew the answer.. I didn't even read the part about the big reveal being at 10:00 until just now.. Since I rained on your parade, I won't sacrifice you to the shroom gods this time.. Stay on standby though, If my luck doesn't change after this deluge we just got, I'm gonna have to take drastic measures..


thats ok. ill let you off the hook this time...you meant well and explained it very eloquently.
peace out...Vern


----------



## robert17

Half free and Greys on north slopes


----------



## indy_nebo

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Originally it started as a time of day.. I believe it was some college kids from Harvard who made it popular.. They would meet up at the same time every day [4:20] and smoke fatties together.. Today, I think more people associate 420 with April 20th.. It's basically turned into national pot smoking day.. My American History teacher in high school actually taught me that believe it or not.. That's one of the few things I remember from high school..
> 
> It poured like a fat girl overflowing a bathtub today.. Between last night and this afternoon we probably got close to an inch of rain.. The shroom gods have answered my prayers once again now I have to give then something in return.. I was thinking of sacrificing Vern, does anyone have any objections to that? I haven't been to the woods since Tuesday, but I'm going to hit them at first light tomorrow.. I have a feeling there are going to be fresh yellows popping up every where.. If any of you fellas from down south want to try your hand at hunting the northern part of central Indiana, Finder is off work for 12 more days, and he plans to be in the woods every one of them..


I think I may be able to shoot up on Monday man, as long as my mom or aunt can watch my son! I got just one more honey hole to check down here, planning on hitting it tomorrow night. There is always the possibility that this rain will drive up another fruiting around trees I've already harvested from. I mean shit, it's only the damn 20th! I usually don't START finding them till now! I definitely foresee more fungus...


----------



## Guest

indy_nebo said:


> I think I may be able to shoot up on Monday man, as long as my mom or aunt can watch my son! I got just one more honey hole to check down here, planning on hitting it tomorrow night. There is always the possibility that this rain will drive up another fruiting around trees I've already harvested from. I mean shit, it's only the damn 20th! I usually don't START finding them till now! I definitely foresee more fungus...


Cool man.. The last two seasons, next week has been my best week.. If you make it up here, I'm going to take you to a spot where a tornado hit last summer.. There are massive poplar trees laying all over the place.. I'm hoping we'll see more of those sideways growing shrooms like we found in Brown County.. You'll shit your pants when you see this place.. It's a motherlode waiting to happen.. Yeah, I think we still have a good two weeks left in the season as long as the weather cooperates.. I was still finding fresh pops up until May 9th last year..


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> View attachment 753
> 
> I sat down with fatty and low and behold, I'm finally on them in new castle.


Well hell ya, you got to give that offering to the shrooms gods loo


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Vern olbuddy, I hate to be the one who tells you, but you've been lighting the wrong end!
> View attachment 754


Damn I never thought of doing that, bet it tastes very good!!!!


----------



## guff76

HippyShroomGuy said:


> Found 6 more nice fresh greys (3") in Wabash County...im sure that there are lots up in the area...just to little time to hunt. Happy Hunting!


Found around a dozen at missisenwa today all yellows n fresh. The rains last night helped then the rains today definitely did. It sucks cause gonna help all the hipsters out for the weekend at the resiviors. Their where alot of people out today


----------



## parrothead

Found 32 last night. All 1-4 inches a few fresh most had some age on them


----------



## kpfist

noskydaddy said:


> I don't participate in baseball trash talking.
> There is nothing left to prove.


----------



## kpfist

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Originally it started as a time of day.. I believe it was some college kids from Harvard who made it popular.. They would meet up at the same time every day [4:20] and smoke fatties together.. Today, I think more people associate 420 with April 20th.. It's basically turned into national pot smoking day.. My American History teacher in high school actually taught me that believe it or not.. That's one of the few things I remember from high school..
> 
> It poured like a fat girl overflowing a bathtub today.. Between last night and this afternoon we probably got close to an inch of rain.. The shroom gods have answered my prayers once again now I have to give then something in return.. I was thinking of sacrificing Vern, does anyone have any objections to that? I haven't been to the woods since Tuesday, but I'm going to hit them at first light tomorrow.. I have a feeling there are going to be fresh yellows popping up every where.. If any of you fellas from down south want to try your hand at hunting the northern part of central Indiana, Finder is off work for 12 more days, and he plans to be in the woods every one of them..


I don't know about Harvard, thought it was in California or something, but yep that's the correct answer.


----------



## kpfist

T tom said:


> I didn't get a 1/10 of an inch of rain altogether yesterday. WTF


If one more f-ing storm passes north or south of me, I'm going to lose it. Rain dammit! It's April!!!! 

April Showers Bring May Flowers, What Do Mayflowers Bring? Pilgrims.(Sorry, that's in my head every April, but you know, global warming, El Nino, La Nina, etc., it may not apply anymore)


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> I didn't get a 1/10 of an inch of rain altogether yesterday. WTF


Damm that sucks..I was hoping that the way it criss crossed across the state ...that Everyone would get a good hit......of Rain
WELL CHOOSE A SPOT THAT DID GET HIT AND GO...I CAN CONFIRM THAT MORGAN MONROE got several direct Hits


----------



## wade

parroead said:


> Found 32 last night. All 1-4 inches a few fresh most had some age on them


Right on!!! Enjoy the Hunt...


----------



## wade

* I WON'T KNOW,,, IF I DON'T GO..*
Don't lay back off it...Everbody Lets Get on Forward with it Yall....its Still Early in the season..
Even southern at Booneville Indiana
are still finding fresh pop's.
Good Luck,,, Great Day,,, Enjoy the Hunt
I'm in the Woods...


----------



## parrothead

It poured here last night even the tornado sirens were going off.


----------



## deleted

kpfist said:


> I don't know about Harvard, thought it was in California or something, but yep that's the correct answer.


to set the record straight lol....:A group of friends at San Rafael High School in Marin County, California, who called themselves "the Waldos," would often meet at 4:20 p.m. to get high.


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> I didn't get a 1/10 of an inch of rain altogether yesterday. WTF


I definitely know it rained in grant county cause I got soaked, but when I was eating them shrooms n fresh crappie more than made up for being soaked to the bone


----------



## guff76

I'd post a pic with receipt from lq store but haven't figured out how to get a pic on here. P.s. right before I found my room's bout stepped on a lil 12" garter snake


----------



## parrothead

Good old Grant Co. King Gyros still there? I use to eat there all the time


----------



## deleted

_*Happy 421 day everybody... the quiz for the day has been cancelled...
*
@ guff76, just click "upload a file" go to your pic, click on it and click "open". it will upload automatticly then click "full size image" and then "post reply"...just that easy my friend.._


----------



## parrothead

Vern any luck today


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> I'd post a pic with receipt from lq store but haven't figured out how to get a pic on here. P.s. right before I found my room's bout stepped on a lil 12" garter snake


Its that time of year


----------



## Guest

Finder must have smoked too many fatties last night.. I had every intention of hitting the woods at the crack of down, but I ended up sleeping until 11:30.. Hopefully no hipsters raided my spot while I was hibernating..


----------



## wade

Elevation 800' asl..
slow found Two....but I am able to Confirm that, fresh pops are still happening. 
Some of our spots still haven't popped but they will. .
in one of our secret spots "Small Paradise"
we can see them popping their Folded stem thru the leaves..and will soon pop all the way out and unfold then stand straight up


----------



## guff76

parrothead said:


> Good old Grant Co. King Gyros still there? I use to eat there all the time


Yup still their. A buddy of mine gf works their n he brings their stuff all time to work, I tell him to stop cause it's tortur just having to smell it lol


----------



## guff76

K w


vern said:


> _*Happy 421 day everybody... the quiz for the day has been cancelled...
> *
> @ guff76, just click "upload a file" go to your pic, click on it and click "open". it will upload automatticly then click "full size image" and then "post reply"...just that easy my friend.._


K will give it a whirl, thanks bro


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Originally it started as a time of day.. I believe it was some college kids from Harvard who made it popular.. They would meet up at the same time every day [4:20] and smoke fatties together.. Today, I think more people associate 420 with April 20th.. It's basically turned into national pot smoking day.. My American History teacher in high school actually taught me that believe it or not.. That's one of the few things I remember from high school..
> 
> It poured like a fat girl overflowing a bathtub today.. Between last night and this afternoon we probably got close to an inch of rain.. The shroom gods have answered my prayers once again now I have to give then something in return.. I was thinking of sacrificing Vern, does anyone have any objections to that? I haven't been to the woods since Tuesday, but I'm going to hit them at first light tomorrow.. I have a feeling there are going to be fresh yellows popping up every where.. If any of you fellas from down south want to try your hand at hunting the northern part of central Indiana, Finder is off work for 12 more days, and he plans to be in the woods every one of them..


Man i would love to, there is no way in he'll I could keep up with you. I'm off for the next 11 days and it's about over here. I know your going to find some nice yellows, happy hunting.


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> _*Happy 421 day everybody... the quiz for the day has been cancelled...
> *
> @ guff76, just click "upload a file" go to your pic, click on it and click "open". it will upload automatticly then click "full size image" and then "post reply"...just that easy my friend.._


I tried this n when I hit the upload a file my phone gives me 3 options: take a picture, take a video, or record sound. Must be my phone lol plus it don't help I'm not very technology advance lol just an ol hillbilly/*******


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> Found 32 last night. All 1-4 inches a few fresh most had some age on them


@parrothead What kind of woods/environment? Thinking about going out tomorrow.


----------



## guff76

I do have a off the wall question for all you shroomers. So I sitting down in my library n this thought came to me about spreading morel spores. So if I eat shrooms n the next day I take a crap in a bucket n then mix with water n then throw out in a desired location, do you all think this would work for spreading the spores???? Lol


----------



## eternalsunking

Just for kicks


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Yes it might work guff76,BUT STAY THE F___K OUT OF MY WOODS.LOL


----------



## parrothead

It was clay. Still not much ground cover except may apples.


----------



## funamongus

big beauty time! going back for more in a little bit!


----------



## parrothead

Looks us Southern boys are slowing down and central on N boys are picking up


----------



## parrothead

Morelsand did you go back out today?

R the yellows last to come up?


----------



## deleted

_*Just when i thought that the world as i knew it was coming to an end...i found these forty beauties today...





















*_


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> I tried this n when I hit the upload a file my phone gives me 3 options: take a picture, take a video, or record sound. Must be my phone lol plus it don't help I'm not very technology advance lol just an ol hillbilly/*******


OK pal, this will work for you i am sure...email the pics from your phone to your email and then download them to your PC. then you wont have that problem pal.


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> OK pal, this will work for you i am sure...email the pics from your phone to your email and then download them to your PC. then you wont have that problem pal.


actually, text the pics to your email address so that you can download them to your desktop.


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> I bet the bucket trick might just work. Lol
> It would be the same as poo corn, pick the corn outta your poo, grow it and feed it to all your friends.


Lol


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> My phone says the same thing, when I go to phone storage it says it's empty. I have to take the pictures when I post.


Yea that what I was kinda thinking also


----------



## funamongus

vern said:


> _*Just when i thought that the world as i knew it was coming to an end...i found these forty beauties today...
> View attachment 832
> View attachment 833
> View attachment 834
> *_[/Q
> 
> 
> Vern you have nice nails and I like your thumb ring! lol


----------



## steelwheels99

No luck here today except for 2 false


----------



## parrothead

Good news is I found 63. One big yellow like Verns the rest were 1 to 4 inches. Bad news was they were all old and i was looking where i had not looked this year. Didnt count the ones I had to leave behind to old.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Only NASAW had computers when I was growing up. I'll have to get my son show me how, I don't even know how to turn a laptop on.


_*you are screwed dude...*_


----------



## engalwood

vern said:


> _*Just when i thought that the world as i knew it was coming to an end...i found these forty beauties today...
> View attachment 832
> View attachment 833
> View attachment 834
> *_


Nice job Vern!!!!! Looks delicious. Hope to try to get out tomm up in Monticello! Prob be my last time to get out this year :/


----------



## deleted

Hay, i like to look pretty now and then...


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Awesome Vern. I only found a dozen tonight, but they were all fresh from the rain. If you're still finding it means we are just getting going. I was a little worried because my best spots aren't producing yet. [email protected] To quote Gomer Pyle USMC. shame,shame,shame. Seriously how did it go after to found your way to the woods?


----------



## noskydaddy

Stop and smell the roses crew!
We're in the middle of *MOREL SEASON*!

This is what we've (minus @vern) 
have been training for.

When you look back fondly from your 
gray dreary window in December, think 
of these moments!

_They are ours for the taking and they are now._


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I found 38 this evening. 35 were in the same area that I found 58 last Sunday, which is a total of 93 in a 150' x 150' area. I've only found 17 in other areas in three trips. I look to improve upon that on Sunday.


----------



## scottyg11

Nicely done everyone. Motivated me to go out and look tonight. 
Found 20. Got a little dark. I know I left some out there. Lol 
Also found my first doubler... to the right of Dollar Bill


----------



## jslwalls

View attachment 846
View attachment 847
I took my old high school friend and brother out today. 360 was I finally count.


----------



## kpfist

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 855
> View attachment 856
> View attachment 846
> View attachment 847
> I took my old high school friend and brother out today. 360 was I finally count.



Where?!?!


----------



## kpfist

Stupid oldies. Still waiting for some rain.


----------



## jslwalls

montgomery county


kpfist said:


> Where?!?!


mrry


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Very nice jswalls, might have to come down and take a lesson or two.


----------



## Guest

morelsandmanners said:


> Man i would love to, there is no way in he'll I could keep up with you. I'm off for the next 11 days and it's about over here. I know your going to find some nice yellows, happy hunting.


Man, honestly for the first time in my life I'm having a hard time keeping up with myself.. Getting old sucks ass.. The bad thing about hunting in my part of the state, most of our big elm and ash trees have been dead for a long time.. Most of our "shroom trees" are on the small side, and don't produce a lot of mushrooms.. So if you want to put pounds of mushrooms in your bag, you have to cover a lot of ground..


morelas must-shroom said:


> Awesome Vern. I only found a dozen tonight, but they were all fresh from the rain. If you're still finding it means we are just getting going. I was a little worried because my best spots aren't producing yet. [email protected] To quote Gomer Pyle USMC. shame,shame,shame. Seriously how did it go after to found your way to the woods?


I only found 6 today, all small yellows.. My best spots still aren't producing yet either.. Everything I've found this year has been one here and one there.. I haven't found more than 3 shrooms on one tree yet.. Our best hunting is still yet to come.. Things should start picking up any day now..


----------



## noskydaddy

jslwalls said:


> montgomery county
> 
> mrry


aw man, is this code for people who know?

It's gonna bug me all night.

Monroe Road Rock Yard
Micthell road right yonder
...
...


----------



## wade

An Excellent Day..found 29 ...Plus lots of Confirmation fresh pop's are still coming up daily. .
and Verified four of our biggest locations haven't popped yet..But today we could see some of them folded over and starting to force their way Thur..they Will be up in the days ahead..Also verified 4 New Spots that we found some in today ..and some Really Fresh and soft Pheasant Back.
and beginning seeing Bag Worms in tree's


----------



## wade

vern said:


> _*Just when i thought that the world as i knew it was coming to an end...i found these forty beauties today...
> View attachment 832
> View attachment 833
> View attachment 834
> *_


Nice Bunch Vern..Ours always come in a one or two days After yours


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> _*Just when i thought that the world as i knew it was coming to an end...i found these forty beauties today...
> View attachment 832
> View attachment 833
> View attachment 834
> *_


That a nice mess Vern, nice day to lay around in the woods, looks alot warmer their than was up here


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Only NASAW had computers when I was growing up. I'll have to get my son show me how, I don't even know how to turn a laptop on.


Sounds like you n me are about in the same boat as technology goes lol


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> Good news is I found 63. One big yellow like Verns the rest were 1 to 4 inches. Bad news was they were all old and i was looking where i had not looked this year. Didnt count the ones I had to leave behind to old.


Yep ..thats right parrothead. .But Now you have good verification. .four next year


----------



## guff76

steelwheels99 said:


> No luck here today except for 2 false
> View attachment 841
> 
> View attachment 842


Did you go to the resiviors like was talking earlier in the week?


----------



## Guest

Finder is kind of devastated guys.. My favorite mushroom hunting woods has officially been infested with garlic mustard.. It's fucking waste high as far as the eye can see.. I still hunted it anyways, but it was very slow going, and almost impossible to see the mushrooms.. I literally had to pull the shit out of the ground with my hands, from around the trees I thought might have mushrooms.. Several times today I could smell the mushrooms growing, but I wasn't able to locate them.. That doesn't happen to Finder very often.. If I thought I could get away with it, I'd take a can of kerosene and torch the whole fucking place.. I've hunted this woods my entire life, but I'm afraid today was my last hunt there, at least for this season.. Check this shit out guys.. 
























Has anyone ever encountered an infestation like this before? Is there anything I can do to kill this shit? I'm thinking of taking my weed wacker out there after mushroom season is over.. I don't think I'd be able to weed wack the entire woods before winter hit though, and it would probably just grow back anyway..


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> An Excellent Day..found 29 ...Plus lots of Confirmation fresh pop's are still coming up daily. .
> and Verified four of our biggest locations haven't popped yet..But today we couldn't see some of them folded over and starting to force their way Thur..they Will be up in the days ahead..Also verified 4 New Spots that we found some in today ..and some Really Fresh and soft Pheasant Back.
> and beginning seeing Bag Worms in tree's
> View attachment 860
> View attachment 861
> View attachment 862
> View attachment 863
> View attachment 864


Can you eat them round things which I'm guessing are what your calling pheasants back?


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> An Excellent Day..found 29 ...Plus lots of Confirmation fresh pop's are still coming up daily. .
> and Verified four of our biggest locations haven't popped yet..But today we couldn't see some of them folded over and starting to force their way Thur..they Will be up in the days ahead..Also verified 4 New Spots that we found some in today ..and some Really Fresh and soft Pheasant Back.
> and beginning seeing Bag Worms in tree's
> View attachment 860
> View attachment 861
> View attachment 862
> View attachment 863
> View attachment 864


Love the Camo break up @wade 

You're totally invisible.

And dug-in like an alabama tick!


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Finder is kind of devastated guys.. My favorite mushroom hunting woods has officially been infested with garlic mustard.. It's fucking waste high as far as the eye can see.. I still hunted it anyways, but it was very slow going, and almost impossible to see the mushrooms.. I literally had to pull the shit out of the ground with my hands, from around the trees I thought might have mushrooms.. Several times today I could smell the mushrooms growing, but I wasn't able to locate them.. That doesn't happen to Finder very often.. If I thought I could get away with it, I'd take a can of kerosene and torch the whole fucking place.. I've hunted this woods my entire life, but I'm afraid today was my last hunt there, at least for this season.. Check this shit out guys..
> View attachment 865
> 
> View attachment 866
> View attachment 867
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever encountered an infestation like this before? Is there anything I can do to kill this shit? I'm thinking of taking my weed wacker out there after mushroom season is over.. I don't think I'd be able to weed wack the entire woods before winter hit though, and it would probably just grow back anyway..


Yea looks like one big weed patch, you can't see crap in that. Only time I've seen places do that was where hogs once roamed around


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Finder is kind of devastated guys.. My favorite mushroom hunting woods has officially been infested with garlic mustard.. It's fucking waste high as far as the eye can see.. I still hunted it anyways, but it was very slow going, and almost impossible to see the mushrooms.. I literally had to pull the shit out of the ground with my hands, from around the trees I thought might have mushrooms.. Several times today I could smell the mushrooms growing, but I wasn't able to locate them.. That doesn't happen to Finder very often.. If I thought I could get away with it, I'd take a can of kerosene and torch the whole fucking place.. I've hunted this woods my entire life, but I'm afraid today was my last hunt there, at least for this season.. Check this shit out guys..
> View attachment 865
> 
> View attachment 866
> View attachment 867
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever encountered an infestation like this before? Is there anything I can do to kill this shit? I'm thinking of taking my weed wacker out there after mushroom season is over.. I don't think I'd be able to weed wack the entire woods before winter hit though, and it would probably just grow back anyway..


Get out there and cut that shit Down!!


----------



## guff76

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 855
> View attachment 856
> View attachment 846
> View attachment 847
> I took my old high school friend and brother out today. 360 was I finally count.


Nice find!!!


----------



## jslwalls

Lol! Just a stupid typing mistake. That would be funny if it was secret code.


noskydaddy said:


> aw man, is this code for people who know?
> 
> It's gonna bug me all night.
> 
> Monroe Road Rock Yard
> Micthell road right yonder
> ...
> ...


----------



## steelwheels99

guff76 said:


> Did you go to the resiviors like was talking earlier in the week?


I walked a little by the Peoria fishing site Wednesday and found 8, the crappie bite was much better so I switched the boots for waders


----------



## mmh

T tom said:


> Nice find vern, glad to hear there still popping down south. I have a good spot on state grounds, only problem is they won't allow anyone in till 2pm once turkey season starts. I've only seen one hunter and he's a Dick. He called in on a guy last year. The DNR office is half mile away and they ticketed the guy lucky I just pulled up because I had no idea.


I think I live in the same general area. Do you know when the "no hunt till after 2pm" ends? I have not hunted that area for Morels before but did find my first hens there last fall.


----------



## mmh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Finder is kind of devastated guys.. My favorite mushroom hunting woods has officially been infested with garlic mustard.. It's fucking waste high as far as the eye can see.. I still hunted it anyways, but it was very slow going, and almost impossible to see the mushrooms.. I literally had to pull the shit out of the ground with my hands, from around the trees I thought might have mushrooms.. Several times today I could smell the mushrooms growing, but I wasn't able to locate them.. That doesn't happen to Finder very often.. If I thought I could get away with it, I'd take a can of kerosene and torch the whole fucking place.. I've hunted this woods my entire life, but I'm afraid today was my last hunt there, at least for this season.. Check this shit out guys..
> View attachment 865
> 
> View attachment 866
> View attachment 867
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever encountered an infestation like this before? Is there anything I can do to kill this shit? I'm thinking of taking my weed wacker out there after mushroom season is over.. I don't think I'd be able to weed wack the entire woods before winter hit though, and it would probably just grow back anyway..


It is an invasive species that spreads quickly and is almost unstoppable. I feel bad for you and have no good answer for your problem. I myself am stressing about the cutting of the ash trees in Northern Michigan where I hunt also. Invasive species such as the emerald ash borer and your nasty weed are making hunting Morels tougher than it already is. Good luck my friend


----------



## morelas must-shroom

mmh,turkey season starts Wednesday and lasts until the 14th of May. If the area is off limits in the mornings it will be posted. Also I checked the extended weather forecast for Gaylord all the way to the end of May. Should still be good up there on the 19th if the forecast is accurate that is. Good luck with that though.


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Love the Camo break up @wade
> 
> You're totally invisible.
> 
> And dug-in like an alabama tick!


4:14am ....that made me laugh. .and Damm do We have the Tick bites ...we didn't even spray ourselves the first 6 Times we went out. We'll be up and out there again in bout three hours.


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> Can you eat them round things which I'm guessing are what your calling pheasants back?


Yep ...they are for dinner


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Finder is kind of devastated guys.. My favorite mushroom hunting woods has officially been infested with garlic mustard.. It's fucking waste high as far as the eye can see.. I still hunted it anyways, but it was very slow going, and almost impossible to see the mushrooms.. I literally had to pull the shit out of the ground with my hands, from around the trees I thought might have mushrooms.. Several times today I could smell the mushrooms growing, but I wasn't able to locate them.. That doesn't happen to Finder very often.. If I thought I could get away with it, I'd take a can of kerosene and torch the whole fucking place.. I've hunted this woods my entire life, but I'm afraid today was my last hunt there, at least for this season.. Check this shit out guys..
> View attachment 865
> 
> View attachment 866
> View attachment 867
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever encountered an infestation like this before? Is there anything I can do to kill this shit? I'm thinking of taking my weed wacker out there after mushroom season is over.. I don't think I'd be able to weed wack the entire woods before winter hit though, and it would probably just grow back anyway..


thats just brutal Finder. you definitely need one of those shroome huntin dogs.


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Can you eat them round things which I'm guessing are what your calling pheasants back?


might just be me but i tried sauteing a young one and just didn't care for it...you be the judge.


----------



## deleted

_WOW...in the last 48 hours this board has suddenly lit on fire. even though its coming to an end for me down south, you guys Indy and north are lighting things up....*way to go...*_


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> @wade I'm gonna have to give those pheasant backs and try, I bet I've seen well over a #100 of fresh ones this year already. Good luck out there.


Oh Shit Yes..Got t get ya some Pheasant Backs


----------



## sporemaster

Clark County. Found 230 this week with 100 yesterday. The pic is from Thursday evening. Finds the last 3 days have all been on steep N/NE facing slopes. Yesterday found yellows up high and a mix including a few blacks lower.

Question. Do you search the same area multiple times even after you've had a good find there? I've usually moved on after a good find but now I'm wondering.


----------



## dreichel1236

Full throttle right now in Cass Co.!!!C:\Users\Nico\Pictures\received_1416276511729160.jpeg


----------



## dreichel1236

Found these yesterday in Cass Co. in 2 separate woods!!! Some were still fairly fresh! Still time to get out there and find some for anybody who hasn't had a chance to go yet it still prime time!!!


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> I think some sombitch has snuk into my my early spot and marked it!


Ooooo. .Sorry T tom...I couldn't resist its such a great spot Man...and sounds like you've meet my Mother? ?


----------



## wade

@noskydaddy....Wade here....
gimme a hit back when you get freed up Man


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> I think some sombitch has snuk into my my early spot and marked it!


That sucks, what county you live in


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Damn it boy, who would have thought you would need long johns and gloves to hunt morels. I can see the dog's breath in the truck. I'm giving up because my eyes are tearing up and I can't see shit.
> Time to go have a cold beer and listen to the farmers lie and bitch about Democrats . Peace out TC


Yea I know right, on radio was saying patchy Frost tonight


----------



## jslwalls

sporemaster said:


> View attachment 897
> 
> Clark County. Found 230 this week with 100 yesterday. The pic is from Thursday evening. Finds the last 3 days have all been on steep N/NE facing slopes. Yesterday found yellows up high and a mix including a few blacks lower.
> 
> Question. Do you search the same area multiple times even after you've had a good find there? I've usually moved on after a good find but now I'm wondering.


I always go back and check after about 5 days. It's usually not nearly as good but there's always a few to show themselves above the leaf liter. There has been a few spots over the years that have produced multiple flushes over three times in one season but those are really rare.


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> Good old Grant Co. King Gyros still there? I use
> 
> 
> finderoftheshrooms said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, honestly for the first time in my life I'm having a hard time keeping up with myself.. Getting old sucks ass.. The bad thing about hunting in my part of the state, most of our big elm and ash trees have been dead for a long time.. Most of our "shroom trees" are on the small side, and don't produce a lot of mushrooms.. So if you want to put pounds of mushrooms in your bag, you have to cover a lot of ground..
> 
> I only found 6 today, all small yellows.. My best spots still aren't producing yet either.. Everything I've found this year has been one here and one there.. I haven't found more than 3 shrooms on one tree yet.. Our best hunting is still yet to come.. Things should start picking up any day now..[/
> 
> 
> finderoftheshrooms said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finder is kind of devastated guys.. My favorite mushroom hunting woods has officially been infested with garlic mustard.. It's fucking waste high as far as the eye can see.. I still hunted it anyways, but it was very slow going, and almost impossible to see the mushrooms.. I literally had to pull the shit out of the ground with my hands, from around the trees I thought might have mushrooms.. Several times today I could smell the mushrooms growing, but I wasn't able to locate them.. That doesn't happen to Finder very often.. If I thought I could get away with it, I'd take a can of kerosene and torch the whole fucking place.. I've hunted this woods my entire life, but I'm afraid today was my last hunt there, at least for this season.. Check this shit out guys..
> View attachment 865
> 
> View attachment 866
> View attachment 867
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever encountered an infestation like this before? Is there anything I can do to kill this shit? I'm thinking of taking my weed wacker out there after mushroom season is over.. I don't think I'd be able to weed wack the entire woods before winter hit though, and it would probably just grow back anyway..
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, I see a ton of baby elm and ash? Nice spot, sucks its overgrown with the wrong herb.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kpfist

sporemaster said:


> View attachment 897
> 
> Clark County. Found 230 this week with 100 yesterday. The pic is from Thursday evening. Finds the last 3 days have all been on steep N/NE facing slopes. Yesterday found yellows up high and a mix including a few blacks lower.
> 
> Question. Do you search the same area multiple times even after you've had a good find there? I've usually moved on after a good find but now I'm wondering.


Look at those stems. It's like they were trying to run away from the soil


----------



## kpfist

dreichel1236 said:


> Full throttle right now in Cass Co.!!!C:\Users\Nico\Pictures\received_1416276511729160.jpeg


Wow! (Golf clap)


----------



## guff76

is this a pheasant back


----------



## deleted

sporemaster said:


> View attachment 897
> 
> Clark County. Found 230 this week with 100 yesterday. The pic is from Thursday evening. Finds the last 3 days have all been on steep N/NE facing slopes. Yesterday found yellows up high and a mix including a few blacks lower.
> 
> Question. Do you search the same area multiple times even after you've had a good find there? I've usually moved on after a good find but now I'm wondering.


nice goin sporemaster. im in Clark Co. my self. i hunt in the Charlestown state park.
when its earlier in the season, yes always recheck spots two or three times till the end when you can...Vern


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> View attachment 906
> is this a pheasant back


yup


----------



## wade

Forgot these in the car last night


guff76 said:


> View attachment 906
> is this a pheasant back


YEP it is


----------



## funamongus

I think my spots are about done, going to check in the morning. But tonight I eat like a king, bbq babyback ribs, summer shandy to drink and oh yeah some tasty morels!


----------



## wade

[email protected]Vern.......Wade here. ...
would you be up for Joining us in a Morgan Monroe Hunting


----------



## wade

funamongus said:


> I think my spots are about done, going to check in the morning. But tonight I eat like a king, bbq babyback ribs, summer shandy to drink and oh yeah some tasty morels!


Maybe ..funamogus. ..Maybe your spots are done. ...But Monroe county and Morgan county are not Done


----------



## Lehrmanrm

Anyone having luck in northeast Indiana yet?


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> I think my spots are about done, going to check in the morning. But tonight I eat like a king, bbq babyback ribs, summer shandy to drink and oh yeah some tasty morels!


Same here my friend...its all but over for me...but yesterday was great. my brother and his new girlfriend were in for the weekend from Phoenix and took them out for that great find we had. last night i deep fried a mountain of shrooms and chicken wings with a huge salad and ate till i was ready to explode..


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> [email protected] here. ...
> would you be up for Joining us in a Morgan Monroe Hunting


Thanks for the invite my friend but i think i am just about done for the year. had plenty to eat and enough to freeze for a few more meals. this year was so hard on my back and lungs, i just wonder how many more years i can withstand the abuse to my body. looks like it is a good year for you and keep it goin as long as you can
peace out...Vern


----------



## engalwood

Today was a good day! Lafayette at a new spot!


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Thanks for the invite my friend but i think i am just about done for the year. had plenty to eat and enough to freeze for a few more meals. this year was so hard on my back and lungs, i just wonder how many more years i can withstand the abuse to my body. looks like it is a good year for you and keep it goin as long as you can
> peace out...Vern


Sounds like we better go this year..let's hit it some day in our life..when the timing is good for ya..Vern
alright hit me later


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> Today was a good day! Lafayette at a new spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 918
> View attachment 919
> View attachment 920
> View attachment 921
> View attachment 922
> View attachment 923
> View attachment 924
> View attachment 925
> View attachment 926


Right F N on Man!


----------



## jslwalls

morelas must-shroom said:


> Very nice jswalls, might have to come down and take a lesson or two.





morelas must-shroom said:


> Very nice jswalls, might have to come down and take a lesson or two.


Thanks morels must shroom. 
I'll take that as a compliment. All of us being addicted to mushroom hunting is a double edge sword. I love for other people to be in the woods with me. I get just as much joy watching them get giddy like a little school girl when we find a really good patch as I do. Someone to share the excitement with is awesome. I really don't eat them more than a couple times. However, I give a lot to people who are unable to go anymore. You would have thought I handed them gold. I wish we lived in a world where I could hunt with all of you and not worry about people sneaking into my spots. Unfortunately we do not so you all know the #1 rule of mushroom hunting.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

@Lehrmanrm, found 35 this morning in Wabash County. A dozen last night. So get out there and start hunting. Found about 5 rotten ones also. It's time to be in the woods for sure.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

@jswalls ,yes I know the number 1 rule. That was intended as a compliment to your shrooming skills. Hell,I love my dog more than anything in the world. (Don't tell my kids ). But I make her wear a blindfold when I take her shrooming! !!


----------



## funamongus

jslwalls said:


> Thanks morels must shroom.
> I'll take that as a compliment. All of us being addicted to mushroom hunting is a double edge sword. I love for other people to be in the woods with me. I get just as much joy watching them get giddy like a little school girl when we find a really good patch as I do. Someone to share the excitement with is awesome. I really don't eat them more than a couple times. However, I give a lot to people who are unable to go anymore. You would have thought I handed them gold. I wish we lived in a world where I could hunt with all of you and not worry about people sneaking into my spots. Unfortunately we do not so you all know the #1 rule of mushroom hunting.



pick them before they get picked?


----------



## funamongus

morelas must-shroom said:


> @jswalls ,yes I know the number 1 rule. That was intended as a compliment to your shrooming skills. Hell,I love my dog more than anything in the world. (Don't tell my kids ). But I make her wear a blindfold when I take her shrooming! !!



kinda like the dog on bush beans commercial? lol


----------



## noskydaddy

Got my ass handed to me today fellas.
Looks like the _"SHROOMDOG MILLIONAIRE"_ 
@noskydaddy is human after all.

(And yes, I am now speaking in the third person 
because my outing went so poorly.)

I went a little north today into Michigan and found 
precisely ZERO.

I have never seen woods so primed to pop 
with nothing to show for it.

This just UPS THE ANTE! Now, it's personal!

Looks like it may be a week or two early but 
a damn beautiful sight it was.

Licking my wounds...a lil disappointed today...sad!

I'm starting to sound like @vern


----------



## Guest

Yeah, that spot is loaded with baby elm and ash trees.. They grow for 5 or 6 years and then die off.. It also has some of the biggest sycamore and poplar trees that I've ever seen anywhere.. I can normally hunt that spot all season long and find mushrooms every time I go.. I was reading an article about garlic mustard, and found out that the plants roots secrete a chemical into the ground that's toxic to fungus.. So even if I could figure out a feasible way to stop the infestation it's probably too late to save the spot.. 

If any of you guys are interested, I've been trying to grow yellow morels indoors for a few years now.. I can get the mycelium to grow and produce schlerotia, but I haven't been able to make the schlerotia produce mushrooms yet.. Here's what I have going right now.. The fuzzy white stuff you see growing on top of my soil mixture is morel mycelium.. If you've never seen it before, basically it's like the roots of the mushrooms..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Yeah, that spot is loaded with baby elm and ash trees.. They grow for 5 or 6 years and then die off.. It also has some of the biggest sycamore and poplar trees that I've ever seen anywhere.. I can normally hunt that spot all season long and find mushrooms every time I go.. I was reading an article about garlic mustard, and found out that the plants roots secrete a chemical into the ground that's toxic to fungus.. So even if I could figure out a feasible way to stop the infestation it's probably too late to save the spot..
> 
> If any of you guys are interested, I've been trying to grow yellow morels indoors for a few years now.. I can get the mycelium to grow and produce schlerotia, but I haven't been able to make the schlerotia produce mushrooms yet.. Here's what I have going right now.. The fuzzy white stuff you see growing on top of my soil mixture is morel mycelium.. If you've never seen it before, basically it's like the roots of the mushrooms..
> View attachment 930


was spellcheck your friend here..


----------



## mmh

Lehrmanrm said:


> Anyone having luck in northeast Indiana yet?


I will be going out on Sunday for the first time this year. I think the timing is right. Will let you know about any finds. I am in Angola


----------



## mmh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Yeah, that spot is loaded with baby elm and ash trees.. They grow for 5 or 6 years and then die off.. It also has some of the biggest sycamore and poplar trees that I've ever seen anywhere.. I can normally hunt that spot all season long and find mushrooms every time I go.. I was reading an article about garlic mustard, and found out that the plants roots secrete a chemical into the ground that's toxic to fungus.. So even if I could figure out a feasible way to stop the infestation it's probably too late to save the spot..
> 
> If any of you guys are interested, I've been trying to grow yellow morels indoors for a few years now.. I can get the mycelium to grow and produce schlerotia, but I haven't been able to make the schlerotia produce mushrooms yet.. Here's what I have going right now.. The fuzzy white stuff you see growing on top of my soil mixture is morel mycelium.. If you've never seen it before, basically it's like the roots of the mushrooms..
> View attachment 930


I have a chemical that I use for weed control called Trimec that you could use with a tank sprayer that will kill your vile weed but then there is then the concern of soil contamination. I have No good answer for your dilemma.


----------



## Guest

mmh said:


> I have a chemical that I use for weed control called Trimec that you could use with a tank sprayer that will kill your vile weed but then there is then the concern of soil contamination. I have No good answer for your dilemma.


I've been doing some research, and it looks like the best way to kill it is with a blow torch.. Since this spot is state owned land, I'm not sure of the legality of me walking through there with a propane tank strapped to my back and a flame thrower in my hands.. I'm going to contact the DNR and show them pictures of the infestation.. Then volunteer to burn every single piece of garlic mustard out at my own expense.. I'm guessing they won't let me do it because of liability reasons.. It's worth a shot though.. I'm afraid if something isn't done pretty quickly, all of the morel grounds around here are going to be infested.. This shit spreads like wild fire..


----------



## brushbusterbutch

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've been doing some research, and it looks like the best way to kill it is with a blow torch.. Since this spot is state owned land, I'm not sure of the legality of me walking through there with a propane tank strapped to my back and a flame thrower in my hands.. I'm going to contact the DNR and show them pictures of the infestation.. Then volunteer to burn every single piece of garlic mustard out at my own expense.. I'm guessing they won't let me do it because of liability reasons.. It's worth a shot though.. I'm afraid if something isn't done pretty quickly, all of the morel grounds around here are going to be infested.. This shit spreads like wild fire..


I have a spot that is also being infested. Pisses me off. Burning it would be beneficial in that it would kill it off and also promote morel growth. I have another spot (I am going there tomorrow) where the woods floor got burned a few years ago and I jackpotted there last year, finding over 60 huge yellows.


----------



## noskydaddy

Do burn areas produce the same year?
Or do you have to wait a season or two?

Thoughts?


----------



## brushbusterbutch

noskydaddy said:


> Do burn areas produce the same year?
> Or do you have to wait a season or two?
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm not sure, but the spot I mentioned had been burned for at least a year.


----------



## wade

We had a Great Day..tried an old spot. We hadn't been to in years...and when I say old. I mean Old Trees never been logged and old Grave yard..and wonderful old memories. .
these Pheasant back..are so soft and just dripping wet fresh elevation 700 asl


----------



## guff76

Took my son out with me today for his first morel foray, he is 4, n he loved being out in the woods, he didn't really know what we was doing other than he was out with me n he was in the woods. He loved it. When we was leaving that was when spotted that pheasants back n I got really excited so then he did also. I believe he is hooked n we have a future shroomer!!!!


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Giving it another try on state grounds now that the pilgrims are done molesting the turkeys for the day.
> 
> Guffey I live in Henry County, new castle


Not to far away then


----------



## guff76

Where do those pheasants back grow normally? I found this one growing on a dead tree along the edge of the woods n field on the east side so alot of light hitting it


----------



## wade

@noskydaddy ...Hey Man....Wade Here...
we will be hunting some in Morgan Monroe 
You Can Join us if you Can.
I have some one of a kind Zoomed in Custom Maps of the Forest


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> Where do those pheasants back grow normally? I found this one growing on a dead tree along the edge of the woods n field on the east side so alot of light hitting it


Yep..most Always on drowned Tree, limbs, or rotten logs


----------



## morelas must-shroom

noskydaddy said:


> Do burn areas produce the same year?
> Or do you have to wait a season or two?
> 
> Thoughts?


In my experience burn areas produce the best the 1st year. Sometimes they don't produce at all after that and some times they do,but with a huge dropoff each year. I'm talking about prescibed burns on state property not forest fires.


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> @noskydaddy ...Hey Man....Wade Here...
> we will be hunting some in Morgan Monroe
> You Can Join us if you Can.
> I have some one of a kind Zoomed in Custom Maps of the Forest
> View attachment 948


I'll be down next week. 30th-6th
I'll have my best gal with me and 
although she is an outdoor gal, 
she's not in forest trekking shape just yet.

Maybe we can talk closer to the weekend?
If you have any ideas, I am interested.

And thanks in advance. Very nice of you.


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Do burn areas produce the same year?
> Or do you have to wait a season or two?
> 
> Thoughts?


I came across an article about burn site morels a couple weeks ago.. The people who wrote it make a living following wild fires out west and picking morels from the burn sites.. What I gathered from the article, morels will start popping up a few days after the fire passes through.. They were talking about picking mushrooms in spots where they could still see trees smoldering off in the distance. Maybe we should all wait till June or July, and go torch our favorite shrooming spots.. It could be like a bonus mushroom season for us..


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> I'll be down next week. 30th-6th
> I'll have my best gal with me and
> although she is an outdoor gal,
> she's not in forest trekking shape just yet.
> 
> Maybe we can talk closer to the weekend?
> If you have any ideas, I am interested.
> 
> And thanks in advance. Very nice of you.


Yep...well you and I could do the tuffer parts of the Hunt. .and give the gals the easier part .
there are ways to make it easier on them.
alright we'll talk more as the days draw near


----------



## scottyg11

Took my daughter, wife and mother in law out tonight. I can't say how much fun it is to see newbies find mushrooms. It also help having 3 other sets of eyes. I'm in the Indy area. Get out there. And this bad ass tree


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> mmh,turkey season starts Wednesday and lasts until the 14th of May. If the area is off limits in the mornings it will be posted. Also I checked the extended weather forecast for Gaylord all the way to the end of May. Should still be good up there on the 19th if the forecast is accurate that is. Good luck with that though.





scottyg11 said:


> View attachment 952
> View attachment 951
> Took my daughter, wife and mother in law out tonight. I can't say how much fun it is to see newbies find mushrooms. It also help having 3 other sets of eyes. I'm in the Indy area. Get out there. And this bad ass tree


I love being in the woods, such a peaceful and rewarding place. A few years past we were in northern Michigan and came across an oak that took three of us holding hands to hug that tree. I still wonder how old that big boy was.


----------



## mmh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've been doing some research, and it looks like the best way to kill it is with a blow torch.. Since this spot is state owned land, I'm not sure of the legality of me walking through there with a propane tank strapped to my back and a flame thrower in my hands.. I'm going to contact the DNR and show them pictures of the infestation.. Then volunteer to burn every single piece of garlic mustard out at my own expense.. I'm guessing they won't let me do it because of liability reasons.. It's worth a shot though.. I'm afraid if something isn't done pretty quickly, all of the morel grounds around here are going to be infested.. This shit spreads like wild fire..


I think that the DNR will not be enthused with your plan but the best way would be to burn them, no soil contamination and you would probably kill the seed too. Its horrible to have a go to place that is taken away. Good luck


----------



## guff76

scottyg11 said:


> View attachment 952
> View attachment 951
> Took my daughter, wife and mother in law out tonight. I can't say how much fun it is to see newbies find mushrooms. It also help having 3 other sets of eyes. I'm in the Indy area. Get out there. And this bad ass tree


Definitely a narly looking tree


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> I love being in the woods, such a peaceful and rewarding place. A few years past we were in northern Michigan and came across an oak that took three of us holding hands to hug that tree. I still wonder how old that big boy was.


I got a oak in my yard that the base is like that, then it has 3 main limbs going start up, iv always wandered how old it is also I'm thinking 150 200 years at least


----------



## guff76

guff76 said:


> I got a oak in my yard that the base is like that, then it has 3 main limbs going start up, iv always wandered how old it is also I'm thinking 150 200 years at least


From a distance it has the shape of a shrooms lol


----------



## morelas must-shroom

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Finder is kind of devastated guys.. My favorite mushroom hunting woods has officially been infested with garlic mustard.. It's fucking waste high as far as the eye can see.. I still hunted it anyways, but it was very slow going, and almost impossible to see the mushrooms.. I literally had to pull the shit out of the ground with my hands, from around the trees I thought might have mushrooms.. Several times today I could smell the mushrooms growing, but I wasn't able to locate them.. That doesn't happen to Finder very often.. If I thought I could get away with it, I'd take a can of kerosene and torch the whole fucking place.. I've hunted this woods my entire life, but I'm afraid today was my last hunt there, at least for this season.. Check this shit out guys..
> View attachment 865
> 
> View attachment 866
> View attachment 867
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever encountered an infestation like this before? Is there anything I can do to kill this shit? I'm thinking of taking my weed wacker out there after mushroom season is over.. I don't think I'd be able to weed wack the entire woods before winter hit though, and it would probably just grow back anyway..


Finder, I don't know what conditions or criteria the DNR uses for burns, but you might try talking to them. It's possible they might want to stop it from spreading. Wouldn't hurt to check it out.


----------



## robert17

Found a pound Friday and just under 4 pounds yesterday and headed back out today


----------



## robert17




----------



## robert17




----------



## wade

bert17 said:


> View attachment 954


That is awesome


----------



## wade

We are running late SHIIIIIIIT....... FEELS SCARY CRAZY...SOME ONE ELSE PROBABLY GET IN THERE AHEAD OF ME.!!
**I will always lovingly and Kindly be Happy to Share the Hunt........
But I still just love being first in...when you know your first in..you gain All the information also..Otherwise your left guessing. ..We will have an Enjoyable Day Either way! !!!
Today is Traditionally a Huge day for Monroe county ! So Get out There!!!


----------



## Lehrmanrm

mmh said:


> I will be going out on Sunday for the first time this year. I think the timing is right. Will let you know about any finds. I am in Angola


Awesome! I'm on the adams Allen line south of fort wayne


----------



## morelsxs

wade said:


> We had a Great Day..tried an old spot. We hadn't been to in years...and when I say old. I mean Old Trees never been logged and old Grave yard..and wonderful old memories. .
> these Pheasant back..are so soft and just dripping wet fresh elevation 700 asl


Wade, what are those on the far right just below the morels??


----------



## wade

Fun among us.....You said you might like to join us for a Hunt next year.







Will you be freed up to Join us in Morgan Monroe forest this Year?
I have some Triple Top Secret Custom View Maps...to help with the Fun of the Hunt


----------



## wade

morelsxs said:


> Wade, what are those on the far right just below the morels??


How bout Everyone take a guess? ?
Remember I said its an Old Spot!.
never mind. .Answer. .Huge Acorn caps


----------



## morelas must-shroom

robert17 said:


> View attachment 954


Awesome find man!! The pic of the quintuplets and twins is great. What count are you are you in?


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Went to three new spots this morning. After four hours of hunting zero shrooms. I guess that's why it's called hunting. Wabash County.


----------



## parrothead

Vern, I will have to agree with you about done here. I found 42 today all old and a lot of them were to old to pick.


----------



## noskydaddy

Mushroom hunting is tricky like that:

Just when you think its gonna be great, you're left holding the bag.

And sometimes when you least expect it, you hit a nice score. 

Like @vern and @wade say:
_
"you don't know unless you go!"_


----------



## jslwalls

I highly recommended even after the season is over and the mushrooms are way beyond their prime you endure the high vegetation and bugs for one last walk thru on some ground you normally aren't on. Some of my best spots for the coming years come this way. If they made it all season without anyone finding them then I'm pretty sure I've discovered a spot no one knows about or hunts. I'm sure many of you already do do this.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

jslwalls said:


> I highly recommended even after the season is over and the mushrooms are way beyond their prime you endure the high vegetation and bugs for one last walk thru on some ground you normally aren't on. Some of my best spots for the coming years come this way. If they made it all season without anyone finding them then I'm pretty sure I've discovered a spot no one knows about or hunts. I'm sure many of you already do do this.


I agree js. Last year I checked 3 new spots towards seasons end. Two spots had about 30 or 40 good shrooms and 10 or 15 bad. The other spot was all past picking. One of those areas has paid off this year and I still think the other two will soon. Today I didn't find any shrooms ,but I found a new spot to hang a stand for deer season. Besides any day in the woods is a good day.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I am rather disappointed today. I hit one of my go-to woods today and found myself confronted with this:








Yep, what finder talked about earlier, garlic mustard. I have found many pounds here over the past several years. Today, 2 mushrooms. My other good area is also being infested, even though I have found nearly 100 there this year. It may be the last year for that one too.

I don't have any private land to hunt and have walked public land for thousands of hours in the past 50 years. I had finally found a few reliable places to get a few messes every year, now some invasive is screwing that up.

My mushroom hunting career may be coming to an end. The public lands are getting more crowded every year. I couldn't turn around without running into people today. Also, I'm getting to the age that I just don't have the energy to walk miles and miles just to find an unmolested area that holds morels. I am afraid that it's just not worth the investment. 

/endrant


----------



## Guest

brushbusterbutch said:


> I am rather disappointed today. I hit one of my go-to woods today and found myself confronted with this:
> View attachment 981
> 
> Yep, what finder talked about earlier, garlic mustard. I have found many pounds here over the past several years. Today, 2 mushrooms. My other good area is also being infested, even though I have found nearly 100 there this year. It may be the last year for that one too.
> 
> I don't have any private land to hunt and have walked public land for thousands of hours in the past 50 years. I had finally found a few reliable places to get a few messes every year, now some invasive is screwing that up.
> 
> My mushroom hunting career may be coming to an end. The public lands are getting more crowded every year. I couldn't turn around without running into people today. Also, I'm getting to the age that I just don't have the energy to walk miles and miles just to find an unmolested area that holds morels. I am afraid that it's just not worth the investment.
> 
> /endrant


I feel your pain Butch.. I got up early this morning and headed to the woods.. By the time I got there it was packed full of hipsters.. I could tell they were hipsters because they were wearing desinger clothes and their bags were empty.. I didn't even get out of my truck.. I spent most of my day scouting for new spots.. I think I may have found a couple promising locations to hunt.. I'm going to wait until tomorrow when all of the hipsters are at work, before I sneak in and raid the place.. I have a theory about the hipsters.. That's why I'm not posting any pictures of my finds this year until the seasons over.. I think we have a lot of lurkers on this forum, who just scroll and look for pictures.. They are using our leg work as an indicator to know when to go hunting.. I don't mind helping people out at all, but I'm tired of getting beat to my spots by hipsters who just want to look cool on social media..


----------



## deleted

_*Did i ever tell you guys about the time....*_
It was after the end of the season and me and Finder and Wade were down at the town square siting on a bench talking about the good ol days when shroom huntin was great before all of the hipsters invaded our once secret spots.
We were just sitting quietly when Finder said...boy, i cant remember when the last time it was i took a good health piss. its been ages.
Then Wade says now that you mention it...its been forever since i have had a really good dump, man i miss those days.
Then i said..well that's no problem for me, every morning at eight i take one hell of a piss and then at nine..a great crap, you could set your watch by it....my only problem is that i just wish that i could wake up before ten once in a while...


----------



## morelas must-shroom

brushbusterbutch said:


> I am rather disappointed today. I hit one of my go-to woods today and found myself confronted with this:
> View attachment 981
> 
> Yep, what finder talked about earlier, garlic mustard. I have found many pounds here over the past several years. Today, 2 mushrooms. My other good area is also being infested, even though I have found nearly 100 there this year. It may be the last year for that one too.
> 
> I don't have any private land to hunt and have walked public land for thousands of hours in the past 50 years. I had finally found a few reliable places to get a few messes every year, now some invasive is screwing that up.
> 
> My mushroom hunting career may be coming to an end. The public lands are getting more crowded every year. I couldn't turn around without running into people today. Also, I'm getting to the age that I just don't have the energy to walk miles and miles just to find an unmolested area that holds morels. I am afraid that it's just not worth the investment.
> 
> /endrant


I feel your pain also Butch,and my knees were screaming at me to stop stop walking through one patch of dead fall and up and down one ravine after another. I found a lot of that nasty ass mustard too. I'm probably not going to stop doing stupid shit a 64 year old shouldn't be doing. Aka,hiking all over hell to find mushrooms. But I think I will spend more time thoroughly searching the spots I know produce.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> _*Did i ever tell you guys about the time....*_
> It was after the end of the season and me and Finder and Wade were down at the town square siting on a bench talking about the good ol days when shroom huntin was great before all of the hipsters invaded our once secret spots.
> We were just sitting quietly when Finder said...boy, i cant remember when the last time it was i took a good health piss. its been ages.
> Then Wade says now that you mention it...its been forever since i have had a really good dump, man i miss those days.
> Then i said..well that's no problem for me, every morning at eight i take one hell of a piss and then at nine..a great crap, you could set your watch by it....my only problem is that i just wish that i could wake up before ten once in a while...


Vern,you should seriously consider becoming a comedian 
No shit. Lmaso.


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> _*Did i ever tell you guys about the time....*_
> It was after the end of the season and me and Finder and Wade were down at the town square siting on a bench talking about the good ol days when shroom huntin was great before all of the hipsters invaded our once secret spots.
> We were just sitting quietly when Finder said...boy, i cant remember when the last time it was i took a good health piss. its been ages.
> Then Wade says now that you mention it...its been forever since i have had a really good dump, man i miss those days.
> Then i said..well that's no problem for me, every morning at eight i take one hell of a piss and then at nine..a great crap, you could set your watch by it....my only problem is that i just wish that i could wake up before ten once in a while...


Yer killin me Vern


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> _*Did i ever tell you guys about the time....*_
> It was after the end of the season and me and Finder and Wade were down at the town square siting on a bench talking about the good ol days when shroom huntin was great before all of the hipsters invaded our once secret spots.
> We were just sitting quietly when Finder said...boy, i cant remember when the last time it was i took a good health piss. its been ages.
> Then Wade says now that you mention it...its been forever since i have had a really good dump, man i miss those days.
> Then i said..well that's no problem for me, every morning at eight i take one hell of a piss and then at nine..a great crap, you could set your watch by it....my only problem is that i just wish that i could wake up before ten once in a while...


Damn Vern, that's why you're having problems with the ladies.. No woman wants a man who wears diapers to bed.. It's a mood killer, she doesn't wanna have to pull down your depends to access your mushroom stick.. You should talk to your doctor about that man.. Sounds like you might need an anal probe or something brother..


----------



## deleted




----------



## mmh

robert17 said:


> View attachment 954


What a nice find and a beautiful picture


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> View attachment 983


Vern and the boys sittin around the town square hootin at the babes. Is that a hiking stick that we see between your legs Vern?


----------



## noskydaddy

jslwalls said:


> I highly recommended even after the season is over and the mushrooms are way beyond their prime you endure the high vegetation and bugs for one last walk thru on some ground you normally aren't on. Some of my best spots for the coming years come this way. If they made it all season without anyone finding them then I'm pretty sure I've discovered a spot no one knows about or hunts. I'm sure many of you already do do this.


I also highly agree with JS. I'm always opening up new territory.

Like customers, you have to account for the _
natural _attrition rate and variable change that exists.

Furthermore, you just may stumble upon the 
best spot you EVER FOUND!

Great post JS!


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern and the boys sittin around the town square hootin at the babes. Good luck


Thats about all i have left in me...keeping my ass washed and watchin the girls walk by...of course watchin and gettin are too different things...lmao


----------



## morelas must-shroom

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Damn Vern, that's why you're having problems with the ladies.. No woman wants a man who wears diapers to bed.. It's a mood killer, she doesn't wanna have to pull down your depends to access your mushroom stick.. You should talk to your doctor about that man.. Sounds like you might need an anal probe or something brother..


Good one finder. Maybe you and Vern can start a comedy team. You know, like Abbot and Costello or the Smothers Brothers.


----------



## guff76

morelas must-shroom said:


> I agree js. Last year I checked 3 new spots towards seasons end. Two spots had about 30 or 40 good shrooms and 10 or 15 bad. The other spot was all past picking. One of those areas has paid off this year and I still think the other two will soon. Today I didn't find any shrooms ,but I found a new spot to hang a stand for deer season. Besides any day in the woods is a good day.


Do you hunt at missisenwa?


----------



## wade

Thats Some funny shit VERN.... Howdy ..Wade here ...
Wow...brought 56 home today
Double Wow Wow. Yes like that
So we'd Been out all day..and we're two and a quarter miles out..and I turn and start leading us back...
and as we are Hunting our way back South by southeast. .I say Sweetheart its later than I thought..getting dark. .bout 10 minutes later I said NOTHING to worry bout Darling I have our Headlights in the back pack..but we're gonna have to make a choice here..
STOP Hunting now!! And Either walk 2 miles back to the car through the Woods with our lights ...Or we can climb up that 85 ft Rock Wall and still have some daylight up their to quickly walk back by.
She says we can make the wall come on..
Now the wall is dangerous 70 degrees straight up some of the way.
She climbed and lead us up that wall like a Kid on the Play Ground then on in to the car.
We got out of the woods at 9:30pm.
we only had to walk the last half a mile with flashlights...The Sunset was Beautiful


----------



## morelas must-shroom

guff76 said:


> Do you hunt at missisenwa?


I hunt at Salamonie most of the time. Huntington reservoir once in a while.


----------



## parrothead

Wade, still in Monroe CO.


----------



## parrothead

Morelsand, anymore in Jennings Co.


----------



## cwlake

Lehrmanrm said:


> Anyone having luck in northeast Indiana yet?


 started last week. have foundabout 50. blacks ,yellows and greys.


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> Wade, still in Monroe CO.


Yep...still Hunting same locations in Monroe county. ..and we have some spots that still haven't Popped yet....
I'm gonna have to slow it down to Hunting Only one or two days a week Now..
But Only Because We Have Work To Get Back to tending to...
Also For the first time in our Life.
We will Hunt State Game Lands in Lancaster county Pennsylvania this Friday 28th and Saturday 29th


----------



## kpfist

Decent grab Sunday. Northeast Marion County. Perfect weather. Every morel was exactly where it was supposed to be.

Going to pop down to the courthouse today and change my name to Wade Vernerson. It's just time I think.


----------



## guff76

morelas must-shroom said:


> I hunt at Salamonie most of the time. Huntington reservoir once in a while.


----------



## guff76

morelas must-shroom said:


> I hunt at Salamonie most of the time. Huntington reservoir once in a while.


Cool a buddy told me of a spot their where he seen some people come out with 6 bags full, was at the salamonie yesterday not for shroomin but saw alot of people out


----------



## Guest

Catching a sunrise in the woods is good for the soul..


----------



## wade

="kpfist, post: 97894, member: 10830"]Decent grab Sunday. Northeast Marion County. Perfect weather. Every morel was exactly where it was supposed to be.

Going to pop down to the courthouse today and change my name to Wade Vernerson. It's just time I think.

View attachment 994
View attachment 993
View attachment 992
[/QUOTE]

Dammmm..
Mmm..Mmm.... thems looks Good


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Catching a sunrise in the woods is good for the soul..
> View attachment 995


I Feel it


----------



## indy_nebo

Man, I thought the season was ending around here... started finding rotten ones, like all dark brown and wilted. Then I found 6 fresh tiny yellows right next to them. This was on Friday in eastern Marion County. I think round two haseparate officially begun. Oh then I stopped by a random tree off the side of the road and found this big bastard...


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Wade, you better check in with the AMISH MAFIA before you go on private property.


Oh..Yes ..They have Already Warned me.


----------



## robert17

T tom said:


> @robert17
> Nice find olboy, what town you hunting near. I don't know my counties very well.


North webster


----------



## robert17

Found 21 more yesterday


----------



## robert17




----------



## jslwalls

Out hunting on new ground and manage another 41 this morning. I ran into a patch of 50 dead ones. My heart sunk, if I just would have went over here earlier. Oh well, you'll will be mine next year!


----------



## sporemaster

So after you've been finding mushrooms on north slopes, will they start popping in the shaded valleys or is that pretty much the end of it?


----------



## parrothead

So what are the last ones to come up?


----------



## mmh

Finally got out, found 32, I am a happy boy


----------



## engalwood

Where is everyone. Needpics n updates


----------



## wade

engalwood said:


> Where is everyone. Needpics n updates


Wade here. ..we have gotten back to working today..and may still hunt evenings
or a couple days per week now...but only cause we need to work....Otherwise we'd still be in Every day. .
we may hunt in Pennsylvania Friday and Saturday. ..if you get out there and find Even if they are dry ones they come back in shape when you soak um...and when you find ..you know to get there Earlier next year
Good luck. engalwood ..


----------



## deleted

engalwood said:


> Where is everyone. Needpics n updates


I didn't make it out today...how about if i send you a pic of an update ? ..


----------



## kpfist

wade said:


> Wade here. ..we have gotten back to working today..and may still hunt evenings
> or a couple days per week now...but only cause we need to work....Otherwise we'd still be in Every day. .
> we may hunt in Pennsylvania Friday and Saturday. ..if you get out there and find Even if they are dry ones they come back in shape when you soak um...and when you find ..you know to get there Earlier next year
> Good luck. engalwood ..


I agree that the soaking brings them back firm and fungus like.


----------



## noskydaddy

Opened up a new location today.
Not very shroomy but if there were a few in those woods, I found them.

I looked for the biggest elm I could and thar' they were!


----------



## noskydaddy

Few other nice shot. Gorgeous out there hunters!


----------



## Guest

Shroom Log 4-24-2017.. They are everywhere.. You can't even walk without stepping on them.. Fucking Hipsters.. I swear I have never seen so many in my life.. Besides the hipsters, today was actually a pretty good day.. I hunted a new location and found about 25 mushrooms.. I also found a new crappie spot.. Some old guy about Verns age, and his little grandson had a fish basket full of nice sized ones.. I'm going to try another new spot tomorrow.. I'm not having a very good season this year, and I'm determined to change that before I go back to work next Tuesday..


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Shroom Log 4-24-2017.. They are everywhere.. You can't even walk without stepping on them.. Fucking Hipsters.. I swear I have never seen so many in my life.. Besides the hipsters, today was actually a pretty good day.. I hunted a new location and found about 25 mushrooms.. I also found a new crappie spot.. Some old guy about Verns age, and his little grandson had a fish basket full of nice sized ones.. I'm going to try another new spot tomorrow.. I'm not having a very good season this year, and I'm determined to change that before I go back to work next Tuesday..


Hell with that much time should be able to change your season around, but I heard I think rain was starting Wednesday n going all the way to the weekend


----------



## guff76

Maybe if it rains all them days will keep them frickin hipsters home. You know they don't wanna get their pansy asses wet. I don't have to worry bout the wet part cause I'm sure as hell not gonna float so I'll melt n be one with the shrooms lol


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Opened up a new location today.
> Not very shroomy but if there were a few in those woods, I found them.
> 
> I looked for the biggest elm I could and thar' they were!
> 
> View attachment 1031


Sound'n Good


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Shroom Log 4-24-2017.. They are everywhere.. You can't even walk without stepping on them.. Fucking Hipsters.. I swear I have never seen so many in my life.. Besides the hipsters, today was actually a pretty good day.. I hunted a new location and found about 25 mushrooms.. I also found a new crappie spot.. Some old guy about Verns age, and his little grandson had a fish basket full of nice sized ones.. I'm going to try another new spot tomorrow.. I'm not having a very good season this year, and I'm determined to change that before I go back to work next Tuesday..


Keep Kicking the Ass off of it.
Still yet, Always Except the Mystery


----------



## parrothead

Went back to Jennings Co. Last night found 21 had to leave lots of them they were unpickable. May try to go out later in week but looks to be the end in my woods at least.


----------



## jashroomer

Well I didn't make it to Putnam Co, but I did go back to Morgan Monroe. Nothing. I must have some bad Mojo following me. Hell, my son is out in Nebraska watching IUPUI play golf, and found 3 dozen out there on the course yesterday. Says he is going to bring them back and share.


----------



## sporemaster

parrothead said:


> So what are the last ones to come up?


The big yellows are the last ones to pop.


----------



## engalwood

Mom and dad in Gatlinburg Tennessee and finding em in the burn areas . ROAD TRIP HA


----------



## deleted

Well it looks like i am officially done for the season...took hours to find these ten that worth pickin. found more than these that were fell over dead (i stopped and put my hat over my heart)...sooooo sad.


----------



## noskydaddy

@engalwood how long ago was the area burned?

I'm trying to learn more about burn areas in general.


----------



## deleted

_*The only thing i have left to do now is tell jokes and bug the shit out of you guys that are left...*_


----------



## noskydaddy

21 nice ones today. They didn't like this cool 38 degree weather.
Plus it's a little dry now.

In any event, I left half their family out there to grow!
And I will never admit to *watering morels *in the field.
_I'm not crazy!
_


----------



## br5

Went to Mississinewa last night and found 9 nice yellows. One was rotten and several had a little white mold on them. Looked like we could have used some rain but interior of woods was still damp in spots. In my opinion season appears to be coming to an end. Have vacation scheduled for 2nd week of May to do some serious morel hunting.


----------



## engalwood

noskydaddy said:


> @engalwood how long ago was the area burned?
> 
> I'm trying to learn more about burn areas in general.


It was the big fire that was set by a few jack asses that devastated the area. Was last fall if memory serves me correctly


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Well I didn't make it to Putnam Co, but I did go back to Morgan Monroe. Nothing. I must have some bad Mojo following me. Hell, my son is out in Nebraska watching IUPUI play golf, and found 3 dozen out there on the course yesterday. Says he is going to bring them back and share.


Hi. Jashroomer. .. Wade here...
Curious....in Morgan Monroe did you Hunt..
* mostly top, middle, or down in bottom walking creeks and gully looking up the hill sides? ..
Now im not much on After the fact.....
So for You jashroomer and all the other Brother'n on here...
I want to share some information in Advance right now! !!
This is a pretty Big Deal.....Here goes!
My Neighbor. .is 70 years old and been Hunting Morels all his life..Tought from his father as a boy...
Ok....so he's been Hunting Morels in Morgan Monroe for 65+ years and He says..
*Ahhh ahhhhhh.I cant believe im posting this Information ahhhhhh. .ok ok here goes *
He says right Now is the Time to be down bottom walking them Creeks and Gully, looking up at the bottom of them hills.
Don't give up...Keep Hunting


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Well it looks like i am officially done for the season...took hours to find these ten that worth pickin. found more than these that were fell over dead (i stopped and put my hat over my heart)...sooooo sad.
> View attachment 1053


Way to Go Man!!!!!


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## mmh

My Brother found Blacks, Greys and Yellows today in the far N.E. corner of the state. All were firm and had meaty thick walls but all were a bit dry. We have had good rainfall for a couple of weeks so that baffles me a bit and they were not found in open areas.


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> @engalwood how long ago was the area burned?
> 
> I'm trying to learn more about burn areas in general.


I don't know a lot about burn area Morels but what I have read is that the area may produce that year or the next depending on what time of year the burn took place. I came across a very small area in the state park near me that had a posting that stated there would be prescribed? burn so I made it a point to go back there and found nothing. I have read of wildfire burns in the U.P. of Michigan and in the pacific northwest that produced tremendous numbers. Good luck my my Man


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> Few other nice shot. Gorgeous out there hunters!
> 
> View attachment 1032
> 
> 
> View attachment 1033


Beautiful pics, One of the reasons I want to be out in the spring, I find a lot of enjoyment even If I'm not finding many


----------



## sporemaster

wade said:


> Hi. Jashroomer. .. Wade here...
> Curious....in Morgan Monroe did you Hunt..
> * mostly top, middle, or down in bottom walking creeks and gully looking up the hull sides? ..
> Now im not much on After the fact.....
> So for You jashroomer and all the other Brother'n on here...
> I want to share some information in Advance right now! !!
> This is a pretty Big Deal.....Here goes!
> My Neighbor. .is 70 years old and been Hunting Morels all his life..Tought from his father as a boy...
> Ok....so he's been Hunting Morels in Morgan Monroe for 65+ years and He says..
> *Ahhh ahhhhhh.I cant believe im posting this Information ahhhhhh. .ok ok here goes *
> He says right Now is the Time to be down bottom walking them Creeks and Gully, looking up at the bottom of them hills.
> Don't give up...Keep Hunting


That's the advice I was looking for! I hunt hills similar to Morgan Monroe so that's good info. I usually hunt from the top and work my way down. Now I may start at the bottom and work my way up. This past weekend I found the largest ash tree I've ever seen about half-way down the ridge. No mushrooms near it but all above it. There were more smaller ash trees up there as well. But I'm definitely going back to check that tree. Maybe the ground temp didn't hit the sweet spot there yet. There have to be some somewhere near that tree.


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> _*The only thing i have left to do now is tell jokes and bug the shit out of you guys that are left...*_


Vern, If it wont upset you Ill keep you up to date on the finds in Northern Indiana and our finds in Northern Michigan. My brother is heading up there tomorrow. They are finding Blacks there which makes me a little nervous since our family trip is set for the 20th of May


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern, If it wont upset you Ill keep you up to date on the finds in Northern Indiana and our finds in Northern Michigan. My brother is heading up there tomorrow. They are finding Blacks there which makes me a little nervous since our family trip is set for the 20th of May


mmh, my good friend...ill do my best to bite my tongue and not cut any jokes about your vacation but.....my season ended a good week early way down here. if they have already started finding them up there now and your vacation isn't for another three plus weeks...that's a tough one. you can plan on eating but finding...is another story my friend. i wish you the best but that's gonna be a close one dude...


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> mmh, my good friend...ill do my best to bite my tongue and not cut any jokes about your vacation but.....my season ended a good week early way down here. if they have already started finding them up there now and your vacation isn't for another three plus weeks...that's a tough one. you can plan on eating but finding...is another story my friend. i wish you the best but that's gonna be a close one dude...


It may very well be a fine line of the end of the season and finding the last yellows up north. Our family trip doesn't always coincide with the best of the Morel season up there but we try to look at it as a family gathering. If we aren't finding many we drive the back trails looking for better turf, OR there is a casino just across the bridge.


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> Went back to Jennings Co. Last night found 21 had to leave lots of them they were unpickable. May try to go out later in week but looks to be the end in my woods at least.


They were unpickable? Because they were dried up I'm guessing, but hoping you say "because they were too small and fresh"...lol. Which is it?


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> It may very well be a fine line of the end of the season and finding the last yellows up north. Our family trip doesn't always coincide with the best of the Morel season up there but we try to look at it as a family gathering. If we aren't finding many we drive the back trails looking for better turf, OR there is a casino just across the bridge.


Casino ya say, that's cool. probably one that makes you pay for your drinks...that sucks. 
non related but i ran poker rooms in casinos from Vegas to Calif. to Mississippi to Washington State. i opened more than a dozen new casinos over twenty-five years until about 2005.
Hit a progressive jackpot and the vacation will be a very happy ending for you guys...peace out, Vern


----------



## morelsandmanners

noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1063
> View attachment 1064





noskydaddy said:


> 21 nice ones today. They didn't like this cool 38 degree weather.
> Plus it's a little dry now.
> 
> In any event, I left half their family out there to grow!
> And I will never admit to *watering morels *in the field.
> _I'm not crazy!
> _
> View attachment 1054
> View attachment 1055


Who in the world would water morels? Not me, that's for sure.


----------



## parrothead

They were to dry and brittle.


----------



## noskydaddy

morelsandmanners said:


> Who in the world would water morels? Not me, that's for sure.


Only crazies do THAT!


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Only crazies do THAT!


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Casino ya say, that's cool. probably one that makes you pay for your drinks...that sucks.
> non related but i ran poker rooms in casinos from Vegas to Calif. to Mississippi to Washington State. i opened more than a dozen new casinos over twenty-five years until about 2005.
> Hit a progressive jackpot and the vacation will be a very happy ending for you guys...peace out, Vern


I am not a big drinker or a big gambler, I go in with 50 bucks to gamble, 20 bucks to drink and whatever they charge for the buffet. If I find myself up 15 bucks I stop. Not a real crazy kinda guy.


----------



## jslwalls

You boys and girls up North better be out after this rain coming. From my experience this year it came hard and fast. I found them for a couple of weeks but there was really just a 5 day window where they all came on. After this rain is your 5 day window!!! Hope you kill it!


----------



## Guest

morelsandmanners said:


> Who in the world would water morels? Not me, that's for sure.





noskydaddy said:


> Only crazies do THAT!


If I ever win the lottery or get rich growing the reefer.. I'm going to buy a massive plot of woods and install a sprinkler system throughout it.. I'm not going to let a lack of rain ruin my mushroom season lol..


----------



## mmh

jslwalls said:


> You boys and girls up North better be out after this rain coming. From my experience this year it came hard and fast. I found them for a couple of weeks but there was really just a 5 day window where they all came on. After this rain is your 5 day window!!! Hope you kill it!


Brother did well today and I will miss work tomorrow, I think it is time for my corner of the state


----------



## wade

Ok.. Here is where we will Hunt Friday and Saturday. .I here the Blacks are just starting up good now..In Lancaster county Pennsylvania


----------



## steelwheels99

Went out in Allen county for 2 hours after work, only found 5 small ones and then this odd placed robins nest


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Casino ya say, that's cool. probably one that makes you pay for your drinks...that sucks.
> non related but i ran poker rooms in casinos from Vegas to Calif. to Mississippi to Washington State. i opened more than a dozen new casinos over twenty-five years until about 2005.
> Hit a progressive jackpot and the vacation will be a very happy ending for you guys...peace out, Vern


VERN. .What's up Dude. Wade here..
Hey Man....I have this Really Cool Friend and She, though not signed on as a member. . She does Read and follow along Daily. ..and She Ask me Your Age..I said 66?


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> VERN. .What's up Dude. Wade here..
> Hey Man....I have this Really Cool Friend and She, though not signed on as a member. . She does Read and follow along Daily. ..and She Ask me Your Age..I said 66?


Holy Shit...lol. do i look 66 dude..haha. i am a young 63


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Holy Shit...lol. do i look 66 dude..haha. i am a young 63


Does she own a boat and motor ?...


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Does she own a boat and motor ?...


Just jokin dude..


----------



## Cassy3

steelwheels99 said:


> Went out in Allen county for 2 hours after work, only found 5 small ones and then this odd placed robins nest
> View attachment 1074
> View attachment 1075


I also went out today around center county and was out for 3 hours and found only 4 small blonde Burnt ones. These are all I've found so far this season and I've been checking my spots almost every day now. I'm surprised their blonde, usually I don't come across those till the end of the season and their usually big. How many have you found this season?


----------



## deleted

Damn....Mr. Fatty has me running off at the mouth...oops


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Damn....Mr. Fatty has me running off at the mouth...oops


Haha!
This might just be @vern's best "season" yet!

Remember Vern, be cool man. 
Be a Fonzy!

Following...
_(with popcorn)_


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Just jokin dude..


You do Have a cool style Man...
She is Savvy enough to say the Least. .
and knows how to chime in here if she should ever want. .
So .Vern..as we all, Already know That you need no Prompting to Be Yourself. ...
Still..I Encourage. ..
Just continue being You Man...
*Damm it Vern, this is all Your fault again*


----------



## morelsandmanners

finderoftheshrooms said:


> If I ever win the lottery or get rich growing the reefer.. I'm going to buy a massive plot of woods and install a sprinkler system throughout it.. I'm not going to let a lack of rain ruin my mushroom season lol..


Well your farm may happen sooner than anyone could have imagined. Our great state took a big step in legalizing Mr. Fatty today. Of course you know the bill to legalize CBD oil passed, same thing Florida did before it was legalized.


----------



## morelsandmanners

parrothead said:


> They were to dry and brittle.


Noooo, I was sure the season was over here. Wish I had friends or family up north from here. Oh well, I'm sure there will bbe some up next year.


----------



## deleted

morelsandmanners said:


> Well your farm may happen sooner than anyone could have imagined. Our great state took a big step in legalizing Mr. Fatty today. Of course you know the bill to legalize CBD oil passed, same thing Florida did before it was legalized.


WOW, no shit...i had to look it up, cant believe i didn't hear about that. that's awesome...would it be hard for me to fake epilepsy..(bad joke)..


----------



## morelsandmanners

Has anyon noticed how many people have said they have checked there sweet spots only to get skunked. Yet on the other hand I have seen some of the best finds in size and numbers around our beautiful state. What a strange morel season. I still say the black morels came up before that last snow in mid March. It was warm the week before.


----------



## morelsandmanners

vern said:


> WOW, no shit...i had to look it up, cant believe i didn't hear about that. that's awesome...would it be hard for me to fake epilepsy..(bad joke)..


I take it your not being sarcastic nor facetious, so I'm surprised you didn't hear. I have been grinning from ear to ear. This is huge step towards full legalization. It is truly a wonderful plant with a lot of benefits. 

Fun fact: Shelled hemp seeds are considered a "superfood". A whole protein, with heart healthy omega 3 fatty acids. Add some to your cereal or smoothie for an extra boost of energy.


----------



## noskydaddy

morelsandmanners said:


> I take it your not being sarcastic nor facetious, so I'm surprised you didn't hear. I have been grinning from ear to ear. This is huge step towards full legalization. It is truly a wonderful plant with a lot of benefits.
> 
> Fun fact: Shelled hemp seeds are considered a "superfood". A whole protein, with heart healthy omega 3 fatty acids. Add some to your cereal or smoothie for an extra boost of energy.



I'm showing only people with epilepsy can use the CBD oil if the governor signs the law.
Do you have other info to share?


----------



## Guest

morelsandmanners said:


> Well your farm may happen sooner than anyone could have imagined. Our great state took a big step in legalizing Mr. Fatty today. Of course you know the bill to legalize CBD oil passed, same thing Florida did before it was legalized.


It's gotta start somehow I guess, but it sounds like access is going to be extremely limited right now.. I haven't looked into the details of who's going to be able to grow it.. Hopefully they will let patients designate a caregiver to grow it for them.. If that happens Finder's Fire Dank Farms will become a reality, and all of you guys will be able to come and hunt my irrigated mushroom woods anytime you want.. Hell, if I get rich enough I may even air condition the place and see if I can get morels to grow all summer long..


----------



## wade

morelsandmanners said:


> Has anyon noticed how many people have said they have checked there sweet spots only to get skunked. Yet on the other hand I have seen some of the best finds in size and numbers around our beautiful state. What a strange morel season. I still say the black morels came up before that last snow in mid March. It was warm the week before.


YES ..morelsandmanners..We also think there was a Popping at that time.
But we did not go Hunt during that time.
and perhaps anyone whom might have. 
Ain't Talking! !
I've been Freely Giving information out on Here..anything I could and much of it good verification at its least. .
But with back of my mind thoughts of hipsters, whom otherwise Never have the **nuts nor backbone neither true Heart**
wait scratch that Harsh far end description 
instead; I mean to say they don't have the same Natural Outdoorsman Woodsman Nature bout um... 
and they would NEVER otherwise figure it out.. But with or Help they can just Run to the ATM and get all PRISSY'D up and make a simple one morning effort finding Morels


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's gotta start somehow I guess, but it sounds like access is going to be extremely limited right now.. I haven't looked into the details of who's going to be able to grow it.. Hopefully they will let patients designate a caregiver to grow it for them.. If that happens Finder's Fire Dank Farms will become a reality, and all of you guys will be able to come and hunt my irrigated mushroom woods anytime you want.. Hell, if I get rich enough I may even air condition the place and see if I can get morels to grow all summer long..


*Smoke it !!!*


----------



## morelas must-shroom

jslwalls said:


> You boys and girls up North better be out after this rain coming. From my experience this year it came hard and fast. I found them for a couple of weeks but there was really just a 5 day window where they all came on. After this rain is your 5 day window!!! Hope you kill it!


I hope you are right js. All of my areas have dried out again. Hopefully we get some real moisture and they get going again.


----------



## br5

morelsandmanners said:


> Has anyon noticed how many people have said they have checked there sweet spots only to get skunked. Yet on the other hand I have seen some of the best finds in size and numbers around our beautiful state. What a strange morel season. I still say the black morels came up before that last snow in mid March. It was warm the week before.


Yes I noticed the same, I've seen some mother loads which aren't typical in my area. I went out three times and hunted significant elmage and found only a few.


----------



## morelsandmanners

noskydaddy said:


> I'm showing only people with epilepsy can use the CBD oil if the governor signs the law.
> Do you have other info to share?


@noskydaddy no that's the fact. It's for epileptic patients, which I am very happy for them. You have to crawl before you can walk. I believe this maybe a precursor for taking a real step in legalization. Florida done the same, signed a CBD bill.....and the rest is history


----------



## wade

[QUOTr5, post: 98181, member: 9087"]Yes I noticed the same, I've seen some mother loads which aren't typical in my area. I went out three times and hunted significant elmage and found only a few.[/QUOTE]
Good Reporting Thank You


----------



## jashroomer

So, I barely find any in the woods after hours and hours, but yesterday while out training for the Mini, I find a somewhat dry yellow growing next the road. That increased my total for the year by 25%. Thankfully my son is back home from Nebraska and is sharing his morels from the cornhusker state.


----------



## deleted

I cant get over the difference between all of the great finds i am hearing about and all of the terrible news im hearing about at the same time from top to bottom of the state...


----------



## Guest

jashroomer said:


> So, I barely find any in the woods after hours and hours, but yesterday while out training for the Mini, I find a somewhat dry yellow growing next the road. That increased my total for the year by 25%. Thankfully my son is back home from Nebraska and is sharing his morels from the cornhusker state.


If you wanted to train for the mini, you should have come mushroom hunting with me.. After spending a season in the woods with Finder, you'd be able to run from New York to Los Angeles non stop..

Ok here's the scoop from the woods with Finder.. It's all gone to hell in northern central Indiana.. I'm finding a few fresh yellows but most of my finds are mushrooms that are too far gone to pick.. Even the bottom ground is dry and cracking.. We need this upcoming rain bad.. I really think the season is over here though.. It just got too hot too quick this year.. I'm going to go out and look around here a couple more times after this rain, but I'm honestly not expecting to find much.. I know I have spots that never produced this year.. All of my buddies have spots that never produced this year.. But in the county west of me, and the county north of me, I'm seeing pictures of some huge motherlodes.. I guess that's all part of the mystery.. Finders not ready to throw in the towel yet though.. I'm going to head north tomorrow morning, and I'm going to keep driving north until I find the mushrooms.. The next 5 days are going to make or break my season..


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## morelas must-shroom

finderoftheshrooms said:


> If you wanted to train for the mini, you should have come mushroom hunting with me.. After spending a season in the woods with Finder, you'd be able to run from New York to Los Angeles non stop..
> 
> Ok here's the scoop from the woods with Finder.. It's all gone to hell in northern central Indiana.. I'm finding a few fresh yellows but most of my finds are mushrooms that are too far gone to pick.. Even the bottom ground is dry and cracking.. We need this upcoming rain bad.. I really think the season is over here though.. It just got too hot too quick this year.. I'm going to go out and look around here a couple more times after this rain, but I'm honestly not expecting to find much.. I know I have spots that never produced this year.. All of my buddies have spots that never produced this year.. But in the county west of me, and the county north of me, I'm seeing pictures of some huge motherlodes.. I guess that's all part of the mystery.. Finders not ready to throw in the towel yet though.. I'm going to head north tomorrow morning, and I'm going to keep driving north until I find the mushrooms.. The next 5 days are going to make or break my season..


I hope you're wrong about it being done here finder. I hope the up and down temperatures saved a few late spots. Providing we get the promised rain. According to my jeep it was 87 on the drive home. Big cool down coming though. 

At any rate, on your journey north promise us when you run out of muskeg and tundra and it's all white and cold outside you'll turn around and head south. Hate to lose you. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> So, I barely find any in the woods after hours and hours, but yesterday while out training for the Mini, I find a somewhat dry yellow growing next the road. That increased my total for the year by 25%. Thankfully my son is back home from Nebraska and is sharing his morels from the cornhusker state.


Damm


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Hey Vern olbuddy, you lie to your friends and we'll lie to our's, but let's not lie to each other. A boat and motor is a must!


Yep


----------



## wade

E="T tom, post: 98217, member: 11055"]Did the governor sign the cbd bill? I know it was sent to him a month ago. I went to Colorado two years ago. One of the requirements to get a license to grow was owning a commercial property, so I bought one. I wish they would legalize it because I don't know how much longer I can hold on at a $1000 a month. My understanding is that the cbd oil will be supplied by an out of state source, but like I said the article I read was a month ago on NORMAL email.[/QUOTE]
Legalize marijuana Hmmm Hmmm.....*OK*


----------



## Ron lindsey

Hey finder, hope you have better luck after the rains. I'm planning a trip outside Rockville this weekend. Do you only hunt morels, or do you hunt all year?


----------



## deleted

Looks like prayers for rain are coming true for quite a few of you guys tonight...hope it helps


----------



## BriJoe

sam chandler said:


> What are the big ones?


Phesantback


----------



## BriJoe

noskydaddy said:


> 21 nice ones today. They didn't like this cool 38 degree weather.
> Plus it's a little dry now.
> 
> In any event, I left half their family out there to grow!
> And I will never admit to *watering morels *in the field.
> _I'm not crazy!
> _
> View attachment 1054
> View attachment 1055


21? That's a good amount. Nice haul!


----------



## Guest

morelas must-shroom said:


> I hope you're wrong about it being done here finder. I hope the up and down temperatures saved a few late spots. Providing we get the promised rain. According to my jeep it was 87 on the drive home. Big cool down coming though.
> 
> At any rate, on your journey north promise us when you run out of muskeg and tundra and it's all white and cold outside you'll turn around and head south. Hate to lose you. Good luck and keep us posted.


I hope I'm wrong, I've guessed wrong this entire season, so I mean it's definitely a possibility.. One thing is for sure, if my spots don't produce after all this rain, they are not going to.. I'm not planning on going that far north lol.. I'm thinking like Pokagon State Park, or possibly the tri county game area.. I need to check the weather, if it's gonna storm all day there's not really any point in making the 90 minute drive..



Ron lindsey said:


> Hey finder, hope you have better luck after the rains. I'm planning a trip outside Rockville this weekend. Do you only hunt morels, or do you hunt all year?


Normally I only hunt morels.. I think I may go after some hens and chanterelles this year though.. I want to try them and I refuse to buy anything I can get out of the woods for free..


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Well the first rain coming in has went north.
> I get to reading this fourm and start to second guess myself, looking at all the pictures and hearing about all the killer finds. I've looked up old pictures and I've always made my big finds the first week of may. All we need in East Central Indiana is some of that rain yall talk about.


Now that's what im talking bout...
We are in Monroe county Indiana. .
and I WILL keep finding something till third Week of May. .would have found today and this coming weekend...But gotta drive to Pennsylvania. ..So we plan to hunt Friday Saturday and Sunday in Lancaster county Pennsylvania. .and western Pennsylvania along our route homeward. ..
Go look at Pennsylvania and what they are finding right now it is Exciting


----------



## deleted

Holy cow..its 10:45 right now. i just checked the radar and this sun of a bitch is HUGE. i am definitely gonna get a ton. its not moving very fast so it will last...peace out..Vern


----------



## indy_nebo

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I hope I'm wrong, I've guessed wrong this entire season, so I mean it's definitely a possibility.. One thing is for sure, if my spots don't produce after all this rain, they are not going to.. I'm not planning on going that far north lol.. I'm thinking like Pokagon State Park, or possibly the tri county game area.. I need to check the weather, if it's gonna storm all day there's not really any point in making the 90 minute drive..
> 
> 
> Normally I only hunt morels.. I think I may go after some hens and chanterelles this year though.. I want to try them and I refuse to buy anything I can get out of the woods for free..


True dat man! Chanterelles are SUPER tasty!!! And don't forget about chicken of the woods, they r really easy to spot and taste great! I'll definitely be down for some summertime shroom hunting and fishing man!


----------



## indy_nebo

Shit y'all, the rain (or lack thereof of) really crapped on what should have been the best year ever around here. The heat was the nail in the coffin for my honey hole. I went back for the 6 I left behind last Friday to grow after the rain on Thursday, but it didn't rain a damn drop since and them damn things barely grew at all, and the two biggest ones had brown tops! W....T.....F !?!?!?!?!? Went to another spot in the Fort Ben area where I usually make out pretty good at the end of the season, hunted steep north facing slopes, found a total of TWO decent size but almost too dry. I think someone may have been in the spot a week or so before me, but the area I actually found the 2 was very undisturbed and this dead elm was a MONSTER, as wide as hula hoop and 95% of the bark still on it. It should have had 30 under it based on past years, even under par ones. I was loving the early bloom, but not at the expense of the late crash when I should be finding rockem'-sockem' shroom-bots bigger than coke cans...
To top it all off, this morning I was about to check a sweet looking woody hillside behind an apartment complex, I parked at the back of it and chilled for a minute to finish my coffee, and wouldn't u know it.. up drives Paul fucking Blart: Apartment Cop. He actually took my license to run for warrants and officially trespassed me from the goddamn grounds. I fuckin hate city life. If it's not the rat race getting me down its the damn crime rate and militant state that results. U cats out there that live in the country got it figured out man... 
Ok, there's my bitching for the day.
Looks like rain rain rain for the next 4 days! (Would've been nice a week ago...)
God willing it will coax a few more up under so-far-unresponsive trees that seem to be everywhere I go. I'm not holding my breath tho. 
Finder I will be in Marion again on Sunday. Hopefully the cat will let the mice play! I definitely have a few secret private properties that we may be able to score at if it's still going on up there by then. Hit ya up this weekend.
Peace y'all, keep on keepin on.


----------



## wade

indy_nebo said:


> Shit y'all, the rain (or lack thereof of) really crapped on what should have been the best year ever around here. The heat was the nail in the coffin for my honey hole. I went back for the 6 I left behind last Friday to grow after the rain on Thursday, but it didn't rain a damn drop since and them damn things barely grew at all, and the two biggest ones had brown tops! W....T.....F !?!?!?!?!? Went to another spot in the Fort Ben area where I usually make out pretty good at the end of the season, hunted steep north facing slopes, found a total of TWO decent size but almost too dry. I think someone may have been in the spot a week or so before me, but the area I actually found the 2 was very undisturbed and this dead elm was a MONSTER, as wide as hula hoop and 95% of the bark still on it. It should have had 30 under it based on past years, even under par ones. I was loving the early bloom, but not at the expense of the late crash when I should be finding rockem'-sockem' shroom-bots bigger than coke cans...
> To top it all off, this morning I was about to check a sweet looking woody hillside behind an apartment complex, I parked at the back of it and chilled for a minute to finish my coffee, and wouldn't u know it.. up drives Paul fucking Blart: Apartment Cop. He actually took my license to run for warrants and officially trespassed me from the goddamn grounds. I fuckin hate city life. If it's not the rat race getting me down its the damn crime rate and militant state that results. U cats out there that live in the country got it figured out man...
> Ok, there's my bitching for the day.
> Looks like rain rain rain for the next 4 days! (Would've been nice a week ago...)
> God willing it will coax a few more up under so-far-unresponsive trees that seem to be everywhere I go. I'm not holding my breath tho.
> Finder I will be in Marion again on Sunday. Hopefully the cat will let the mice play! I definitely have a few secret private properties that we may be able to score at if it's still going on up there by then. Hit ya up this weekend.
> Peace y'all, keep on keepin on.


@Indy-nebo .... Wade here. ..that apartment cop can F off.. if I'd been there and if he's just a hired security. .I'd sure liked to Fuck right back with him. Sorry that Dumb Shit happen to you.
Someday When the chance is presented to you..Get Yourself out of there. Move to an old time little town .. or even further Out..


----------



## funamongus

I heard last night there still finding them in monroe county, in the dark deep ravines, might have to get back out there!


----------



## kpfist

T tom said:


> Well the first rain coming in has went north.
> I get to reading this fourm and start to second guess myself, looking at all the pictures and hearing about all the killer finds. I've looked up old pictures and I've always made my big finds the first week of may. All we need in East Central Indiana is some of that rain yall talk about.


went out yesternight in Marion Co. Just bone dry...


----------



## kpfist

indy_nebo said:


> Shit y'all, the rain (or lack thereof of) really crapped on what should have been the best year ever around here. The heat was the nail in the coffin for my honey hole. I went back for the 6 I left behind last Friday to grow after the rain on Thursday, but it didn't rain a damn drop since and them damn things barely grew at all, and the two biggest ones had brown tops! W....T.....F !?!?!?!?!? Went to another spot in the Fort Ben area where I usually make out pretty good at the end of the season, hunted steep north facing slopes, found a total of TWO decent size but almost too dry. I think someone may have been in the spot a week or so before me, but the area I actually found the 2 was very undisturbed and this dead elm was a MONSTER, as wide as hula hoop and 95% of the bark still on it. It should have had 30 under it based on past years, even under par ones. I was loving the early bloom, but not at the expense of the late crash when I should be finding rockem'-sockem' shroom-bots bigger than coke cans...
> To top it all off, this morning I was about to check a sweet looking woody hillside behind an apartment complex, I parked at the back of it and chilled for a minute to finish my coffee, and wouldn't u know it.. up drives Paul fucking Blart: Apartment Cop. He actually took my license to run for warrants and officially trespassed me from the goddamn grounds. I fuckin hate city life. If it's not the rat race getting me down its the damn crime rate and militant state that results. U cats out there that live in the country got it figured out man...
> Ok, there's my bitching for the day.
> Looks like rain rain rain for the next 4 days! (Would've been nice a week ago...)
> God willing it will coax a few more up under so-far-unresponsive trees that seem to be everywhere I go. I'm not holding my breath tho.
> Finder I will be in Marion again on Sunday. Hopefully the cat will let the mice play! I definitely have a few secret private properties that we may be able to score at if it's still going on up there by then. Hit ya up this weekend.
> Peace y'all, keep on keepin on.


I did pretty well at Ft. Ben on Sunday. We basically hiked to the depths of hell though(obviously).


----------



## wade

kpfist said:


> I did pretty well at Ft. Ben on Sunday. We basically hiked to the depths of hell though(obviously).


Right On!


----------



## cwlake

Finder, if your headed north, be prepared to go to mich. I was all over the northern state line area this week and all of the finds were mature mushrooms. Some are starting to dry up. The season just started for me a week ago and its already over. But they are finding a lot of blacks all the way to Cadillac.


----------



## wade

So i been posting on a couple of threads in Pennsylvania and the other members are Nice Cool Friendly Helpful.
And. I had been tryin to think of a way to get some of them Pennsylvania Hunters to loosen up and feel the Freedom. .and add in a little *WEED TALK*
So....I posted the following;
*" Howdy Yall. .. Wade here ...
I was wondering if Marijuana is legal in Pennsylvania. ..if yes I'm thinking I may like to try me some while im out there "*
But NoBody has Responded Yet..
What's up with That? 
i grew up in and around Bloomington indiana University.
i started Drinking Coor's, little kings, and Jim Beam, and Smoking Columbian Gold, Red Bud, Hash, and Opium/Heroin...
*AT ...11 years old...Get me to a Party or Concert...and watchout..I was Born for it!














*


----------



## deleted

cwlake said:


> Finder, if your headed north, be prepared to go to mich. I was all over the northern state line area this week and all of the finds were mature mushrooms. Some are starting to dry up. The season just started for me a week ago and its already over. But they are finding a lot of blacks all the way to Cadillac.


I also heard that they have been finding a lot of blacks in Chicago as well ..(yeah i know...another really bad joke)..i have way to much time on my hands...


----------



## funamongus

vern said:


> I also heard that they have been finding a lot of blacks in Chicago as well ..(yeah i know...another really bad joke)..i have way to much time on my hands...


you gotta pick them before the bullets get to them, haha just kidding!


----------



## wade

cwlake said:


> Finder, if your headed north, be prepared to go to mich. I was all over the northern state line area this week and all of the finds were mature mushrooms. Some are starting to dry up. The season just started for me a week ago and its already over. But they are finding a lot of blacks all the way to Cadillac.


Really Good Reporting. .Thank You


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> you gotta pick them before the bullets get to them, haha just kidding!


Man...that joke was as bad as mine...lol

for the record...the only thing i have against blacks is that they dont grow where i hunt and if they find more morels than me...peace out..Vern


----------



## wade

vern said:


> I also heard that they have been finding a lot of blacks in Chicago as well ..(yeah i know...another really bad joke)..i have way to much time on my hands...


I like Michael Jackson and Charlie Pride. .
Thats bout all far as Musicians. .
but still, I never bought their Albums.
When it comes down to it...
I can't help but to love everyone on Earth.
Still: I've learned the hard way that I do best in Everyway, with my own kind.. and i Aim my life Decisions to keep Me and my Family this way.
It just is what it is, Except it..been this way for thousands of years. All Folks do best with there own kind..By Nature


----------



## Dirk Diggler

Fort Ben hunters - you guys just starting off on trails and then veering off once you get deeper in the woods or do you actually enter the woods through unmarked spots with no trails?


----------



## Dirk Diggler

Y'all still finding them in Brazil?


----------



## wade

Dirk Diggler said:


> Fort Ben hunters - you guys just starting off on trails and then veering off once you get deeper in the woods or do you actually enter the woods through unmarked spots with no trails?


All the Above, people always blow right past Morels Right on the trail ..and just 20' over out of sight


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> I like Michael Jackson and Charlie Pride. .
> Thats bout all far as Musicians. .
> but still, I never bought their Albums.
> When it comes down to it...
> I can't help but to love everyone on Earth.
> Still: I've learned the hard way that I do best in Everyway, with my own kind.. and i Aim my life Decisions to keep Me and my Family this way.
> I just is what it is, Except it..been this way for thousands of years. All Folks do best with there own kind..By Nature


Wade Ol' buddy, this just might piss you off but me and others (mostly me..lol) make some really bad jokes time to time but all done in good fun.
I dont think that this is the forum to give that much info about your personal beliefs dude...think about, OK...


----------



## guff76

indy_nebo said:


> Shit y'all, the rain (or lack thereof of) really crapped on what should have been the best year ever around here. The heat was the nail in the coffin for my honey hole. I went back for the 6 I left behind last Friday to grow after the rain on Thursday, but it didn't rain a damn drop since and them damn things barely grew at all, and the two biggest ones had brown tops! W....T.....F !?!?!?!?!? Went to another spot in the Fort Ben area where I usually make out pretty good at the end of the season, hunted steep north facing slopes, found a total of TWO decent size but almost too dry. I think someone may have been in the spot a week or so before me, but the area I actually found the 2 was very undisturbed and this dead elm was a MONSTER, as wide as hula hoop and 95% of the bark still on it. It should have had 30 under it based on past years, even under par ones. I was loving the early bloom, but not at the expense of the late crash when I should be finding rockem'-sockem' shroom-bots bigger than coke cans...
> To top it all off, this morning I was about to check a sweet looking woody hillside behind an apartment complex, I parked at the back of it and chilled for a minute to finish my coffee, and wouldn't u know it.. up drives Paul fucking Blart: Apartment Cop. He actually took my license to run for warrants and officially trespassed me from the goddamn grounds. I fuckin hate city life. If it's not the rat race getting me down its the damn crime rate and militant state that results. U cats out there that live in the country got it figured out man...
> Ok, there's my bitching for the day.
> Looks like rain rain rain for the next 4 days! (Would've been nice a week ago...)
> God willing it will coax a few more up under so-far-unresponsive trees that seem to be everywhere I go. I'm not holding my breath tho.
> Finder I will be in Marion again on Sunday. Hopefully the cat will let the mice play! I definitely have a few secret private properties that we may be able to score at if it's still going on up there by then. Hit ya up this weekend.
> Peace y'all, keep on keepin on.


Yea city life sucks balls, lived in Marion for about a year n it sucked, then lived in Fairmount for about a year not as bad but still didn't like. I live outside of Marion now, are you all planning a foray? Which reminds me I need to go check the old rr tracks heard reports last year of some people finding some on it


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> So i been posting on a couple of threads in Pennsylvania and the other members are Nice Cool Friendly Helpful.
> And. I had been tryin to think of a way to get some of them Pennsylvania Hunters to loosen up and feel the Freedom. .and add in a little *WEED TALK*
> So....I posted the following;
> *" Howdy Yall. .. Wade here ...
> I was wondering if Marijuana is legal in Pennsylvania. ..if yes I'm thinking I may like to try me some while im out there "*
> But NoBody has Responded Yet..
> What's up with That?
> i grew up in and around Bloomington indiana University.
> i started Drinking Coor's, little kings, and Jim Beam, and Smoking Columbian Gold, Red Bud, Hash, and Opium/Heroin...
> *AT ...11 years old...Get me to a Party or Concert...and watchout..I was Born for it!
> View attachment 1119
> View attachment 1120
> *


Lol right on Wade, hell you don't know if ya don't try. You know they got the good shit, able to grow in the hills n hollars!


----------



## kpfist

wade said:


> Now that's what im talking bout...
> We are in Monroe county Indiana. .
> and I WILL keep finding something till third Week of May. .would have found today and this coming weekend...But gotta drive to Pennsylvania. ..So we plan to hunt Friday Saturday and Sunday in Lancaster county Pennsylvania. .and western Pennsylvania along our route homeward. ..
> Go look at Pennsylvania and what they are finding right now it is Exciting





Dirk Diggler said:


> Fort Ben hunters - you guys just starting off on trails and then veering off once you get deeper in the woods or do you actually enter the woods through unmarked spots with no trails?


_Where we're going, we won't need roads..._

Lol. To be clearer, no trails, because there are too many people that go through there. But I go much beyond that too.

I mean, trails, yes, use the trails!


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> I also heard that they have been finding a lot of blacks in Chicago as well ..(yeah i know...another really bad joke)..i have way to much time on my hands...


Lol, well Vern you could trade me n go to work for me, all you gotta do is drive a stand up forklift, give everybody a hard time n flirt with the 2 gals I work with. Plus wear jeans n a hoodie I got the bibs n jacket their, I work on the cold side with the coldest being 30. Let me know work starts at 2 for me lol


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> I like Michael Jackson and Charlie Pride. .
> Thats bout all far as Musicians. .
> but still, I never bought their Albums.
> When it comes down to it...
> I can't help but to love everyone on Earth.
> Still: I've learned the hard way that I do best in Everyway, with my own kind.. and i Aim my life Decisions to keep Me and my Family this way.
> I just is what it is, Except it..been this way for thousands of years. All Folks do best with there own kind..By Nature


I used to have a couple black buddies, damn they could roll one helluva blunt I'm talking cigar sized blunts lol


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Wade Ol' buddy, this just might piss you off but me and others (mostly me..lol) make some really bad jokes time to time but all done in good fun.
> I dont think that this is the forum to give that much info about your personal beliefs dude...think about, OK...





vern said:


> Wade Ol' buddy, this just might piss you off but me and others (mostly me..lol) make some really bad jokes time to time but all done in good fun.
> I dont think that this is the forum to give that much info about your personal beliefs dude...think about, OK...


Yep ..Just thought I'd take it upon myself to help back us " All " up out of that Joking Gracefully and Honestly as i could..
* Nuff said ?*
DAMM'IT VERN, NOT AGAIN !!! Ahhhhhh
Control Yourself Man
*P.S. JOKE'UM IF THEY CAN'T TAKE A FUCK*
Love Wade


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> I used to have a couple black buddies, damn they could roll one helluva blunt I'm talking cigar sized blunts lol


use to have.(somebody stop me..lol). 
my last job was in a warehouse for Dish Network and i drove a forklift some there. in the friggin summer it would be a hundred degrees inside and no women around any where (bummer)..


----------



## wade

Hello hello hello! !!
Who is Find'n Some!
Show us What You Got!!!!


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## deleted

well i just went out for a couple of hours checking new ground for next season...found no shrooms...however...how many times have you been way back in the jungle and found beer cans and whisky bottles..i wonder how you could even still have beer in that can two miles back in the wilderness. i thought that was amazing untill i found this today. i was in the middle of nowhere when i found this in the dirt. people do some shit ass things..lmfao..yes its Jagermeister..


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1130
> View attachment 1131


Man I like the look of those you keep finding. 
nosky..You got the spot Man


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> well i just went out for a couple of hours checking new ground for next season...found no shrooms...however...how many times have you been way back in the jungle and found beer cans and whisky bottles..i wonder how you could even still have beer in that can two miles back in the wilderness. i thought that was amazing untill i found this today. i was in the middle of nowhere when i found this in the dirt. people do some shit ass things..lmfao..yes its Jagermeister..
> View attachment 1132


just wanted to add that i have NEVER left trash in the woods !!


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Man I like the look of those you keep finding.
> nosky..You got the spot Man


You asked to see some!


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> just wanted to add that i have NEVER left trash in the woods !!


Vern, Thank you for cleaning up after some slobs that don't give a damn. I too have hauled out my share of trash.


----------



## wade

QUOTE="vern, post: 98383, member: 863"]just wanted to add that i have NEVER left trash in the woods !![/QUOTE]

I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing
in Perfect Harmony.
ALSO; Woodsy Owl likes you Vern


----------



## Guest

Nebo, I'm always game for some fishing.. I know the river like the back of my hand.. The fishing is not as good as it used to be, but there are still some nice small mouth to be caught, and If nothing else is bitting, we can always get a can of corn and catch the shit out of some carp.. I've been doing some reading on the summer and fall mushrooms.. I think I'm going to target Hens, Chickens, Chanterelles, and Trumpets, this year.. I figure they can't be any harder to find than morels.. 

NoSky, Looks like you're having a good year.. You're consistently finding the supermodels of morels.. Those are beautiful mushrooms man.. 

Vern, the amount of trash I've been finding in the woods lately makes me sick to my stomach.. It's the hipsters fault.. They don't respect anything.. The bastards just throw their trash on the ground and walk away from it like its nothing..

Well I didn't head north today.. I ended up staying home and checking one of my local spots.. As I was walking in, another guy was walking out with a Wal-Mart sack full of fresh yellows.. I talked to him for a minute and he said the ones he found today were the first ones he had found all year.. So maybe it's not over just yet..


----------



## wade

We are bout to the Ohio / Pennsylvania Border







im gonna start Hunting at our next pit stop


----------



## funamongus

wade said:


> We are bout to the Ohio / Pennsylvania Border
> View attachment 1145
> im gonna start Hunting at our next pit stop



go get em wade show them what us Indiana boys are about


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nebo, I'm always game for some fishing.. I know the river like the back of my hand.. The fishing is not as good as it used to be, but there are still some nice small mouth to be caught, and If nothing else is bitting, we can always get a can of corn and catch the shit out of some carp.. I've been doing some reading on the summer and fall mushrooms.. I think I'm going to target Hens, Chickens, Chanterelles, and Trumpets, this year.. I figure they can't be any harder to find than morels..
> 
> NoSky, Looks like you're having a good year.. You're consistently finding the supermodels of morels.. Those are beautiful mushrooms man..
> 
> Vern, the amount of trash I've been finding in the woods lately makes me sick to my stomach.. It's the hipsters fault.. They don't respect anything.. The bastards just throw their trash on the ground and walk away from it like its nothing..
> 
> Well I didn't head north today.. I ended up staying home and checking one of my local spots.. As I was walking in, another guy was walking out with a Wal-Mart sack full of fresh yellows.. I talked to him for a minute and he said the ones he found today were the first ones he had found all year.. So maybe it's not over just yet..


I will kick Anyone's Ass after shoving some of their trash up in it..
if I catch Anyone's Dumb Ass Dumping Trash in any of Our Planet's Woods


----------



## wade

funamongus said:


> go get em wade show them what us Indiana boys are about


Thats Right.!!!!! My Brother
THIS is gonna be so much Fun


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> I will kick Anyone's Ass after shoving some of their trash up in it..
> if I catch Anyone's Dumb Ass Dumping Trash in any of Our Planet's Woods


Wade, Good luck in Penn. I agree that If someone takes it into the woods they should take it out with them. If they cant take it out then don't take it in.


----------



## Harpermountain

Anyone located near WV Eastern panhandle area. Im new to hunting and stumbled on this post during some research. So which of you morel experts could give a gal some advice . Thank you in advance!!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1130
> View attachment 1131


I have to agree with everyone else Noskydaddy. Those are some fresh mushrooms. You must have figured out how to grow the them.lol . Keep it up.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nebo, I'm always game for some fishing.. I know the river like the back of my hand.. The fishing is not as good as it used to be, but there are still some nice small mouth to be caught, and If nothing else is bitting, we can always get a can of corn and catch the shit out of some carp.. I've been doing some reading on the summer and fall mushrooms.. I think I'm going to target Hens, Chickens, Chanterelles, and Trumpets, this year.. I figure they can't be any harder to find than morels..
> 
> NoSky, Looks like you're having a good year.. You're consistently finding the supermodels of morels.. Those are beautiful mushrooms man..
> 
> Vern, the amount of trash I've been finding in the woods lately makes me sick to my stomach.. It's the hipsters fault.. They don't respect anything.. The bastards just throw their trash on the ground and walk away from it like its nothing..
> 
> Well I didn't head north today.. I ended up staying home and checking one of my local spots.. As I was walking in, another guy was walking out with a Wal-Mart sack full of fresh yellows.. I talked to him for a minute and he said the ones he found today were the first ones he had found all year.. So maybe it's not over just yet..


Finder I only found two decent yellows tonight after work in a spot I already hit twice. I have two late spots I found last year I'm going to check Sunday or Monday. After this rain we might still get lucky. Good luck.


----------



## wade

Harpermountain said:


> Anyone located near WV Eastern panhandle area. Im new to hunting and stumbled on this post during some research. So which of you morel experts could give a gal some advice . Thank you in advance!!


Hunt Three steps at a time...or think of the area You are standing as a Giant 20' feet Diameter Pizza. .and your standing right in the middle of it...now you can easily see 10 feet in any direction. Now slice by slice carefully look all around you...Then take Three steps forward and do it again..Eventually You will have some Morel Mushrooms on your Pizza


----------



## Harpermountain

wade said:


> Hunt Three steps at a time...or think of the area You are standing as a Giant 20' feet Diameter Pizza. .and your standing right in the middle of it...now you can easily see 10 feet in any direction. Now slice by slice carefully look all around you...Then take Three steps forward and do it again..Eventually You will have some Morel Mushrooms on your Pizza


I've spent 4+ hours in 2 different spots. 
And I've searched throughly maybe I'm not in the right spot? What are somethings you look for in a good mushroom spot? I'm going to an apple orchard tomorrow evening. Hopefully I'll have some luck there.


----------



## noskydaddy

Keep us posted on your progress @wade !

Thanks everyone. Just like all of you, I love this sport. 
It's so hard. But so rewarding. I think I like it more than anything.

Is there anything quite as beautiful as a 
quiet little patch of morels just "being there" and "being present" ???
Such an important lesson from a "lowly" fungus.

I was reading Jane Goodall's book and I think she said there are *
over 600,000 species of fungus* and over 300,000 species of 
plants & trees on earth.


----------



## wade

Just keep going and you will find [email protected] can grow almost Anywhere. 
Also if you enjoy reading a good Mystery / Comedy / Drama /auto Biography / Hunting log...then scroll back to page one of this years thread. ...
I think you will Enjoy. And Every Question you Might ask, you can find the Answer There as well.
Still Also...Please continue Joining us and asking Questions Now Daily


----------



## noskydaddy

Anybody else have a knack for walking right up to deer wherever they are hiding?
Maybe they're just everywhere, but everywhere I go, I find the deer.


----------



## deleted

Harpermountain said:


> I've spent 4+ hours in 2 different spots.
> And I've searched throughly maybe I'm not in the right spot? What are somethings you look for in a good mushroom spot? I'm going to an apple orchard tomorrow evening. Hopefully I'll have some luck there.


see you should have spent 2 hours in 4 different spots...lol. just kiddin you, im good at that.
in the past, i have heard good things about apple orchards.
lots of hunters look for elm trees, especially one that have died within the last few years. poplar trees are also good spots. i have good luck in pine forests. the further north you live the better luck you will have. we are well into the season so dont give up hope...just hang in there, walk slow and look closely...good luck Harpermountain.


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Keep us posted on your progress @wade !
> 
> Thanks everyone. Just like all of you, I love this sport.
> It's so hard. But so rewarding. I think I like it more than anything.
> 
> Is there anything quite as beautiful as a
> quiet little patch of morels just "being there" and "being present" ???
> Such an important lesson from a "lowly" fungus.
> 
> I was reading Jane Goodall's book and I think she said there are
> *over 600,000 species of fungus* and over 300,000 species of
> plants & trees on earth.


Wow Cool...then I took a toke and Thought about it again....
But this time I said....WOOOOOW COOOOOL


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## elmgirl

Been out in the woods twice now after good rain and nothing.... had luck early this year and now nothing ... anyone having any luck near putnam county in


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1154


Dang @nosky. You are whipp'n it on the Great Photography 
Thank You


----------



## brushbusterbutch

noskydaddy said:


> Anybody else have a knack for walking right up to deer wherever they are hiding?
> Maybe they're just everywhere, but everywhere I go, I find the deer.
> 
> View attachment 1153


With me it's turkeys. It happened again a couple of weeks ago. Walking through a huge patch of garlic mustard and the hen flushed a couple of feet from me. I screamed like a little girl, then looked around to make sure no one saw or heard me even though I was at least a mile from the closest person. That's happened to me on multiple occasions.


----------



## Guest

Harpermountain said:


> I've spent 4+ hours in 2 different spots.
> And I've searched throughly maybe I'm not in the right spot? What are somethings you look for in a good mushroom spot? I'm going to an apple orchard tomorrow evening. Hopefully I'll have some luck there.


You don't wanna go to just any apple orchard looking for morels.. You need to find an old abandon apple orchard that's no longer in production.. Personally, I've never had much luck with fruit trees.. Most of the mushrooms I find are on hardwood trees.. Mainly Elm, Ash, and Tulip Poplars.. You're looking for areas that contain a soft loomy soil.. Take your mushroom stick and poke it in the ground.. You should be able to sink it half an inch deep with little to no effort.. Look for Trillium plants and may apples.. They like the same soil conditions as morels, and chances are an area that contains Trillium and may apples will also contain morels..


----------



## Guest

brushbusterbutch said:


> With me it's turkeys. It happened again a couple of weeks ago. Walking through a huge patch of garlic mustard and the hen flushed a couple of feet from me. I screamed like a little girl, then looked around to make sure no one saw or heard me even though I was at least a mile from the closest person. That's happened to me on multiple occasions.


I think we may be hunting the same area.. I did the exact same thing with a turkey in a garlic mustard patch last week.. You don't happen to drive a red truck do you?


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Been out in the woods twice now after good rain and nothing.... had luck early this year and now nothing ... anyone having any luck near putnam county in


Put ever Hour and Day you can in the Woods Now..the season is slowly Ending over the next 10 days. ..
look Anywhere. .but Especially Where you "think" someone else probably ALREADY been there. ..And You will Find some they missed..and they will be big and easy to see now


----------



## noskydaddy

gosh @wade, you have the wisdom of 3 lifetimes buddy.

And since you complimented that picture, allow me to 
share another or two I am proud of.
Even from the concrete jungle, there are things to see!

Here is my view from Lake Michigan facing west toward 
that twisted metal jungle they call Chicago!

Sorry everyone if "non-mushroom" pics are annoying.
Just a couple!


----------



## wade

[email protected]
what an Amazing life we live


----------



## noskydaddy

ok, ok, since a few of you pros are giving secrets away so freely,
I think it's time the old *"SHROOMDOG MILLIONAIRE"* give up a freebie.
(Especially if you made it 75 pages into this thread.)

I have *PRINCIPLES *in which I live by, much like everyone.
But this law I explain below is important because it is vast and
critical in so many ways. (like gravity)

It applies to everything in life and understanding it will help you avoid wasting a lot of time. 
Since time is the only thing that's NOT unlimited, 
I use the "80/20 Rule" to maximize efforts every way I can.

Maybe you can too???

Here goes...

The 80\20 Rule 
*(The Pareto Principle)*


_80% of the lake is devoid of fish._
_20% of the lake is chock full of fish_
_80% of the fish are in the 20% of the lake_

_20% of traffic lights cause 80% of traffic jams_
_20% of drivers get in 80% of the accidents_
_20% of the roads have 80% of the total traffic_
_80% of people are in 20% of locations_

_20% of your carpet is used 80% of the time (that's why there's a path worn there)_
_20% of your clothes are worn 80% of the time (those comfortable favs!)_
_20% of your contact list is called 80% of the time. (ur peeps!)_​
Think about this in your life: Do you call maybe 5-10 people 80-90% of the time? Do you wear a few sets of clothes as much as possible, while others slowly make their way to the corners of the closet?


*APPLIED TO MUSHROOMS*

_80% of the forest is devoid of mushrooms 
20% of the forest has trees that co-habitate with mushrooms
80% of the mushrooms are in 20% of the woods
_​
This law originally applied to Economics - where it was discovered -
which demonstrates that by natural law, 80% of the wealth ends
up in 20% of the people's hands.

The 80/20 rule is the law of _"The Vital Few and the Trivial Many"
_
We must realize this occurs naturally (by law) and use it to our advantage.
When we do, we put the numbers on our side and reduce overwhelm and complexity.

Complexity is the killer of efficiency!
Simplicity is the path to freedom and happiness. (And shrooms!)

Hope this makes sense, and for those who
were meant to receive it, you got it.

Everyone else, sorry so long.

---

_Footnote: 80/20 examples are not intended to add up to 100, nor are they strictly 80 and 20 exactly. Of course *MORE THAN 80% *of the woods have NO MUSHROOMS. _
_It's more like 99% have no mushrooms. The 80/20 example, however, is a "guidepost" that shows the trivial many and vital few. *It's the concept of 80/20 which is key.*_

_For example, the top 10% of US citizens alone own 76% of all the wealth in the US. _
_An massive 80/20 rule._

_85 families in the world own more wealth than half the world's population._
_An sad 80/20 rule._

_The main idea is that the path to hell is the QUANTITY of things, _
_and the path to success is the QUALITY of things. _
_Follow that and you will be greatly rewarded friends. (And Vern)_

_Read the 80/20 Prinicple by Richard Koch to get the full scoop.
_
*::: off soap box :::*
__


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> ok, ok, since a few of you pros are giving secrets away so freely,
> I think it's time the old *"SHROOMDOG MILLIONAIRE"* give up a freebie.
> (Especially if you made it 75 pages into this thread.)
> 
> I have *PRINCIPLES *in which I live by, much like everyone.
> But this law I explain below is important because it is vast and
> critical in so many ways. (like gravity)
> 
> It applies to everything in life and understanding it will help you avoid wasting a lot of time.
> Since time is the only thing that's NOT unlimited,
> I use the "80/20 Rule" to maximize efforts every way I can.
> 
> Maybe you can too???
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> The 80\20 Rule
> *(The Pareto Principle)*
> 
> 
> _80% of the lake is devoid of fish._
> _20% of the lake is chock full of fish_
> _80% of the fish are in the 20% of the lake_
> 
> _20% of traffic lights cause 80% of traffic jams_
> _20% of drivers get in 80% of the accidents_
> _20% of the roads have 80% of the total traffic_
> _80% of people are in 20% of locations_
> 
> _20% of your carpet is used 80% of the time (that's why there's a path worn there)_
> _20% of your clothes are worn 80% of the time (those comfortable favs!)_
> _20% of your contact list is called 80% of the time. (ur peeps!)_​
> Think about this in your life: Do you call maybe 5-10 people 80-90% of the time? Do you wear a few sets of clothes as much as possible, while others slowly make their way to the corners of the closet?
> 
> 
> *APPLIED TO MUSHROOMS*
> 
> _80% of the forest is devoid of mushrooms
> 20% of the forest has trees that co-habitate with mushrooms
> 80% of the mushrooms are in 20% of the woods
> _​
> This law originally applied to Economics - where it was discovered -
> which demonstrates that by natural law, 80% of the wealth ends
> up in 20% of the people's hands.
> 
> The 80/20 rule is the law of _"The Vital Few and the Trivial Many"
> _
> We must realize this occurs naturally (by law) and use it to our advantage.
> When we do, we put the numbers on our side and reduce overwhelm and complexity.
> 
> Complexity is the killer of efficiency!
> Simplicity is the path to freedom and happiness. (And shrooms!)
> 
> Hope this makes sense, and for those who
> were meant to receive it, you got it.
> 
> Everyone else, sorry so long.
> 
> ---
> 
> _Footnote: 80/20 examples are not intended to add up to 100, nor are they strictly 80 and 20 exactly. Of course *MORE THAN 80% *of the woods have NO MUSHROOMS. _
> _It's more like 99% have no mushrooms. The 80/20 example, however, is a "guidepost" that shows the trivial many and vital few. *It's the concept of 80/20 which is key.*_
> 
> _For example, the top 10% of US citizens alone own 76% of all the wealth in the US. _
> _An massive 80/20 rule._
> 
> _85 families in the world own more wealth than half the world's population._
> _An sad 80/20 rule._
> 
> _The main idea is that the path to hell is the QUANTITY of things, _
> _and the path to success is the QUALITY of things. _
> _Follow that and you will be greatly rewarded friends. (And Vern)_
> 
> _Read the 80/20 Prinicple by Richard Koch to get the full scoop.
> _
> *::: off soap box :::*
> __


Hmmm hmmm...Now I wondering if Vern is capable of some how causing a Fuucking Problem with this information


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nebo, I'm always game for some fishing.. I know the river like the back of my hand.. The fishing is not as good as it used to be, but there are still some nice small mouth to be caught, and If nothing else is bitting, we can always get a can of corn and catch the shit out of some carp.. I've been doing some reading on the summer and fall mushrooms.. I think I'm going to target Hens, Chickens, Chanterelles, and Trumpets, this year.. I figure they can't be any harder to find than morels..
> 
> NoSky, Looks like you're having a good year.. You're consistently finding the supermodels of morels.. Those are beautiful mushrooms man..
> 
> Vern, the amount of trash I've been finding in the woods lately makes me sick to my stomach.. It's the hipsters fault.. They don't respect anything.. The bastards just throw their trash on the ground and walk away from it like its nothing..
> 
> Well I didn't head north today.. I ended up staying home and checking one of my local spots.. As I was walking in, another guy was walking out with a Wal-Mart sack full of fresh yellows.. I talked to him for a minute and he said the ones he found today were the first ones he had found all year.. So maybe it's not over just yet..


They are catching the hell out of the crappie at the missisenwa spillway right now!


----------



## guff76

The deer n turkeys like shrooms just like we do, so they are competition also!!!


----------



## guff76

noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1154


What is with this picture?


----------



## brushbusterbutch

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I think we may be hunting the same area.. I did the exact same thing with a turkey in a garlic mustard patch last week.. You don't happen to drive a red truck do you?


I don't think so. I drive a maroon 2005 F-150. The day that happened, I'm sure that I was the only one around and I'm almost positive that no one else had been in that woods.


----------



## Morel hound 79

Found these yesterday.


----------



## funamongus

Harpermountain said:


> Anyone located near WV Eastern panhandle area. Im new to hunting and stumbled on this post during some research. So which of you morel experts could give a gal some advice . Thank you in advance!!



Besides all the other info already given, my advice is remember where you find them and go there next year. I've walked many miles in the woods looking for morels, I got 4 or 5 good spots I hit every year and always look for new spots. I got lucky last year, season was almost over I spent 2 hrs in and found nothing, about to give up and go to truck, I look up and see a spot to check out, I told myself check it and head to the truck. I found 20 nice yellows around area, I went back there this year and picked about 100 in same area in a 2 week period. Luckily I can still remember every exact location I've picked them!


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> Hmmm hmmm...Now I wondering if Vern is capable of some how causing Fucking Problem with this information


I can tell you this...i think 20% of you people cause 80% of my grief here...


----------



## wade

I'm in Lancaster county Pennsylvania. .i will be attending to Business till after 3:00pm. 
Then hopefully get in the woods some this evening. .then also Hunt all day Saturday maybe Sunday. .Reporting in again later today..


----------



## kpfist

noskydaddy said:


> Anybody else have a knack for walking right up to deer wherever they are hiding?
> Maybe they're just everywhere, but everywhere I go, I find the deer.
> 
> View attachment 1153


They are everywhere, they know you're not after them(as long as there are no antlers lol).

I'm mostly sick of seeing snakes in 6' trees a foot in front of my face ekkk. 

What we have seen the past 3 times we've gone out is a coyote(daytime) just sort of curious about us, which they don't scare me at all for some reason - but a buck a snake and a brown recluse would sure ruin my day.


----------



## kpfist

vern said:


> I can tell you this...i think 20% of you people cause 80% of my grief here...


65.3% of statistics are made up.


----------



## noskydaddy

Yes, Vern provides 80% of the comic relief in this forum.

I like how this forum is so giving with info. I think it breeds more giving!
Which is a beautiful thing everyone.

Another piece of general advice I would give is to just get out there
and hunt *very few *spots.

What I mean is, if you haven't yet found mushrooms, you're going to need
to find the most probable location of finding them and then STOP.

Do a lot of standing, and crouching, and pivoting. (Crawling too! lol)

*It's not how may spots you look in (that's crazy) 
it's how well you observe the good spots you've chosen to look.*

Make an effort to find ONE. If you find ONE, then camp 
there for another 30 minutes. (or longer)

They are there. 

If you find ONE, half the battle is over.

When I find one, I leave it there and I circle around from another
angle to try and find it again and again. You'd be amazed at how hard they are
to see from new angles. And that's why their so hard to see to 
begin with.


----------



## Shroom whisperer

Anyone still finding em in the brown county area??


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Yes, Vern provides 80% of the comic relief in this forum.
> 
> I like how this forum is so giving with info. I think it breeds more giving!
> Which is a beautiful thing everyone.
> 
> Another piece of general advice I would give is to just get out there
> and hunt *very few *spots.
> 
> What I mean is, if you haven't yet found mushrooms, you're going to need
> to find the most probable location of finding them and then STOP.
> 
> Do a lot of standing, and crouching, and pivoting. (Crawling too! lol)
> 
> *It's not how may spots you look in (that's crazy)
> it's how well you observe the good spots you've chosen to look.*
> 
> Make an effort to find ONE. If you find ONE, then camp
> there for another 30 minutes. (or longer)
> 
> They are there.
> 
> If you find ONE, half the battle is over.
> 
> When I find one, I leave it there and I circle around from another
> angle to try and find it again and again. You'd be amazed at how hard they are
> to see from new angles. And that's why their so hard to see to
> begin with.


so when he says that he found twenty...it was really that he found one twenty times...


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Does anyone know what kind of fungus these are. As they were melting into the ground, I found a gray coming up in there place.
> View attachment 1170


No idea but prolly not good to eat, looks like they have vains which you wanna stay away from, but what I have recently learned is if they pores are ok. The pheasants back mushrooms have pores, only example can think of


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> so when he says that he found twenty...it was really that he found one twenty times...


I won't comment if 20% of mushroom hunters find 80% of all mushrooms!

More data needed!


----------



## guff76

In response to the person from the wv panhandle, as time goes on in the season it gets harder n harder to find them cause the undergrowth of the woods is getting thicker n taller which makes them lil burgers even harder to find. Hell even the start of the season they are hard to find them. Like noskydaddy said when you find one look for it at differ angles it's amazing how fast you'll not see it anymore


----------



## deleted

So since my season is over, i had some time to pull out the old family photos and was looking through and came across this really old one of my Grandpa..
when i was about ten years old he took me on a trip to Belize to hunt the fabled Morales Humongous.
We were about a hundred miles back into the jungle when all of a sudden we saw the rare prize that you see before you...it was incredible.
it took two days just to cut it up into bite size pieces. we packed them into a ten gallon cooler and headed back to camp...
we were all packed up and heading home with this grand prize when it was discovered that we couldn't get it passed customs...they confiscated the cooler and said that it would be distributed to the local orphanages.
So all i have left is this old picture of Gramps and the memories of the grand adventure.


----------



## Guest

brushbusterbutch said:


> I don't think so. I drive a maroon 2005 F-150. The day that happened, I'm sure that I was the only one around and I'm almost positive that no one else had been in that woods.


I didn't mean I was in the woods when you walked up on the turkey, but I think we both walked up on a turkey in the same spot.. If you drive a maroon Ford, I'm pretty sure I'm right.. By chance, were you in the woods Monday of this week? I'll leave a present in the woods for you.. If we are hunting the same spot you'll see it..


----------



## Harpermountain

Thanks everyone for the great advice and replies! I'm going to put this knowledge to use and I'll hopefully upload a picture of all the morels I find today !!


----------



## Guest

T tom said:


> Does anyone know what kind of fungus these are. As they were melting into the ground, I found a gray coming up in there place.
> View attachment 1170


Those are called mica caps Tom.. They are edible but I probably wouldn't eat them.. They turn black and get all slimy.. I've never seen a morel growing in the middle of them before, but I always seem to find them growing close to morels..


----------



## noskydaddy

The discerning eye will notice the _alternate _species NOW present!


----------



## ms_ morel

T tom said:


> Does anyone know what kind of fungus these are. As they were melting into the ground, I found a gray coming up in there place.
> View attachment 1170





finderoftheshrooms said:


> Those are called mica caps Tom.. They are edible but I probably wouldn't eat them.. They turn black and get all slimy.. I've never seen a morel growing in the middle of them before, but I always seem to find them growing close to morels..


Here is a Wikipedia article on those shrooms, Tom. According to that there are lookalikes as well. It may be a good idea to read about those, too. With the info you learn from this and the articles it leads to, you will be equipped to do some further research if you are so inclined.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coprinellus_micaceus


----------



## morelsandmanners

T tom said:


> Does anyone know what kind of fungus these are. As they were melting into the ground, I found a gray coming up in there place.
> View attachment 1170


It appears the other fungus in question is pretty fresh too?


----------



## morelsandmanners

What color of morel is this?


----------



## wade

Morel hound 79 said:


> Found these yesterday.
> View attachment 1171


Really nice...find ..Morel hound 79


----------



## deleted

morelsandmanners said:


> What color of morel is this?


i get those. i have heard and i have always called them blonds.


----------



## Harpermountain

I found 3 huge morels today near an old apple tree! Unfortunately I put them in my mesh bag and they fell apart. ): I'm pretty sure I'm a bit late in the season up here. I think it only lasted about 2 weeks


----------



## deleted

Harpermountain said:


> I found 3 huge morels today near an old apple tree! Unfortunately I put them in my mesh bag and they fell apart. ): I'm pretty sure I'm a bit late in the season up here. I think it only lasted about 2 weeks


Young lady let me tell you this...in most cases, hunters want to find morels so bad that they see those big ones that they cant help but pick them...me included knowing that they are going to fall apart and mostly be wasted just like yours. we should just take and post a pic to post instead of plucking them..we should just leave them and just let them do there thing and hopefully help future seasons for all of us.
we are all guilty of this i know but i wish we were not so greedy.


----------



## Harpermountain

vern said:


> Young lady let me tell you this...in most cases, hunters want to find morels so bad that they see those big ones that they cant help but pick them...me included knowing that they are going to fall apart and mostly be wasted just like yours. we should just take and post a pic to post instead of plucking them..we should just leave them and just let them do there thing and hopefully help future seasons for all of us.
> we are all guilty of this i know but i wish we were not so greedy.


I wish I would've known they were going to fall apart before I cut them I would've left them in the ground. I guess you just have to learn from your mistakes. At least I know better now.


----------



## Guest

morelsandmanners said:


> It appears the other fungus in question is pretty fresh too?


Yeah they are just popping up.. The veils haven't broken yet.. They'll turn black and get slimy when they are old..


----------



## Harpermountain

although some broke they won't be wasted!


----------



## deleted

Harpermountain said:


> View attachment 1187
> View attachment 1187
> although some broke they won't be wasted!


Awesome pics girl...i recommend on these, dont soak them except for a min. or two with lots of salt. that will kill most little critters. dry them on paper towels and fry them right away and chow down because they will get mushu in a hurry...good luck and keep in touch with our community here and you will learn lots..


----------



## Harpermountain

finderofthe
[QUOTE="vern said:


> Awesome pics girl...i recommend on these, dont soak them except for a min. or two with lots of salt. that will kill most little critters. dry them on paper towels and fry them right away and chow down because they will get mushu in a hurry...good luck and keep in touch with our community here and you will learn lots..


 I'm actually frying them right now and oh my goodness they are delicious. Do you have a certain way to cook them up ? I have a little bit left to cook! I just let my mother in law who HATES mushrooms try one of these and she loved them


----------



## brushbusterbutch

morelsandmanners said:


> What color of morel is this?


My dad called them whites, although as Vern said, I have also heard them called blonds. When we started finding them, the season was almost over. I haven't found any in years. They seemed to have become as rare as blacks.

EDIT: My dad started hunting mushrooms when he was 10 years old in 1921


----------



## deleted

Harpermountain said:


> I'm actually frying them right now and oh my goodness they are delicious. Do you have a certain way to cook them up ? I have a little bit left to cook! I just let my mother in law who HATES mushrooms try one of these and she loved them


Harpermountain, a lot of people like to pan fry them in butter..my personal way is to dip in an egg dip, into flower, back into egg and flower and deep fry until they get a little crispy. add a little horseradish sauce (like horsy sauce) and then its hard to fry enough because you just cant stop eating..lol.
let me add that there isn't a lot of season left because it only last up to about thirty days. we usually start back up here around the end of February and start the chat exchanging info and talking about the previous season and even telling a few jokes and get a little giddy having a hard time waiting for the new season to get started so make sure you bookmark us here and come back year after year. some have been members a long time, for me its been since 2013 and im not done yet.
hope i have helped you just a little bit. we are always here to lend a helping hand and we have a lot of years doing this between us so dont forget about us...peace out, Vern and nice to meet you kiddo..


----------



## deleted

OK kids...im tapping out for the night and heading for my fav. karaoke bar for the second most thing i like to do..(used to be my third thing..lol).
and Harpermountain, as cute as you are..if your grandma is free and single and owns a boat and motor...im in the market....


----------



## noskydaddy

Get to bed Vern!


----------



## elmgirl

noskydaddy said:


> ok, ok, since a few of you pros are giving secrets away so freely,
> I think it's time the old *"SHROOMDOG MILLIONAIRE"* give up a freebie.
> (Especially if you made it 75 pages into this thread.)
> 
> I have *PRINCIPLES *in which I live by, much like everyone.
> But this law I explain below is important because it is vast and
> critical in so many ways. (like gravity)
> 
> It applies to everything in life and understanding it will help you avoid wasting a lot of time.
> Since time is the only thing that's NOT unlimited,
> I use the "80/20 Rule" to maximize efforts every way I can.
> 
> Maybe you can too???
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> The 80\20 Rule
> *(The Pareto Principle)*
> 
> 
> _80% of the lake is devoid of fish._
> _20% of the lake is chock full of fish_
> _80% of the fish are in the 20% of the lake_
> 
> _20% of traffic lights cause 80% of traffic jams_
> _20% of drivers get in 80% of the accidents_
> _20% of the roads have 80% of the total traffic_
> _80% of people are in 20% of locations_
> 
> _20% of your carpet is used 80% of the time (that's why there's a path worn there)_
> _20% of your clothes are worn 80% of the time (those comfortable favs!)_
> _20% of your contact list is called 80% of the time. (ur peeps!)_​
> Think about this in your life: Do you call maybe 5-10 people 80-90% of the time? Do you wear a few sets of clothes as much as possible, while others slowly make their way to the corners of the closet?
> 
> 
> *APPLIED TO MUSHROOMS*
> 
> _80% of the forest is devoid of mushrooms
> 20% of the forest has trees that co-habitate with mushrooms
> 80% of the mushrooms are in 20% of the woods
> _​
> This law originally applied to Economics - where it was discovered -
> which demonstrates that by natural law, 80% of the wealth ends
> up in 20% of the people's hands.
> 
> The 80/20 rule is the law of _"The Vital Few and the Trivial Many"
> _
> We must realize this occurs naturally (by law) and use it to our advantage.
> When we do, we put the numbers on our side and reduce overwhelm and complexity.
> 
> Complexity is the killer of efficiency!
> Simplicity is the path to freedom and happiness. (And shrooms!)
> 
> Hope this makes sense, and for those who
> were meant to receive it, you got it.
> 
> Everyone else, sorry so long.
> 
> ---
> 
> _Footnote: 80/20 examples are not intended to add up to 100, nor are they strictly 80 and 20 exactly. Of course *MORE THAN 80% *of the woods have NO MUSHROOMS. _
> _It's more like 99% have no mushrooms. The 80/20 example, however, is a "guidepost" that shows the trivial many and vital few. *It's the concept of 80/20 which is key.*_
> 
> _For example, the top 10% of US citizens alone own 76% of all the wealth in the US. _
> _An massive 80/20 rule._
> 
> _85 families in the world own more wealth than half the world's population._
> _An sad 80/20 rule._
> 
> _The main idea is that the path to hell is the QUANTITY of things, _
> _and the path to success is the QUALITY of things. _
> _Follow that and you will be greatly rewarded friends. (And Vern)_
> 
> _Read the 80/20 Prinicple by Richard Koch to get the full scoop.
> _
> *::: off soap box :::*
> __


Makes since I suppose... 
i've only heard of the 80/20 rule apply to relationships lol dont trade your 80 for a 20!!!


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Get to bed Vern!


party pooper...lol


----------



## Jerm

Found 3 today in northern Allen County.


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Get to bed Vern!


sex miler lites and somwhere around 5 shits of querva gold and now in home ...goo thing i ws driving...i ws two drunk to walk..lol.


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Makes since I suppose...
> i've only heard of the 80/20 rule apply to relationships lol dont trade your 80 for a 20!!!


Hmmmm hmmmm.....


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> Finally a direct hit of rain, first time in a month. We had an early popping and then hardly any because of the dry ground and cool Temps. The next 10days should be awesome for Henry County.
> 
> @wade
> Hey olbuddy, hope you're tearing it up in the keystone state. On your way home as soon as you get into indiana along 70, it should be prime all the way to greenfield. Just stop along the road any where you like. If you run into any problems "aka PRICKS" tell them T tom and the cornfield mafia gave you permission to hunt.
> Peace out, TC


I will tell um...and yes we've been looking at all those Popportunities along 7D


----------



## wade

vern said:


> sex miler lites and somwhere around 5 shits of querva gold and now in home ...goo thing i ws driving...i ws two drunk to walk..lol.


VERN ...Ain't Drunk He's Just Drink'n


----------



## wade

TE="Jerm, post: 98626, member: 11668"]
View attachment 1206
View attachment 1205
View attachment 1204
Found 3 today in northern Allen County.[/QUOTE]

Excellent Report. [email protected]
Thank You


----------



## wade

brushbusterbutch said:


> My dad called them whites, although as Vern said, I have also heard them called blonds. When we started finding them, the season was almost over. I haven't found any in years. They seemed to have become as rare as blacks.
> 
> EDIT: My dad started hunting mushrooms when he was 10 years old in 1921


Good Times


----------



## wade

Harpermountain said:


> View attachment 1187
> View attachment 1187
> although some broke they won't be wasted!


Way to Go !!!


----------



## kpfist

So. Much. Rain. Yes.


----------



## deleted

Anybody need a little extra water...this is my front yard..


----------



## wade

Shroom whisperer said:


> Anyone still finding em in the brown county area??


You will


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Anybody need a little extra water...this is my front yard..
> View attachment 1208


I like it like that!!


----------



## wade

Ok...Busy day yesterday. .I didn't get to Hunt..
so kinda went like this...
got up 6:00am Thursday. Drove to Lancaster county Pennsylvania. .arrived at bout 1:00am Friday morning. ..
tried to sleep a couple hours. .
up at 6:30am Friday morning. .worked all day..then another task surfaces So...We drive all the way out to the East Side of...
New York City. ..long island ..took care of Business then headed out bout 2:00am this morning "Saturday"...arrived back in Lancaster county Pennsylvania bout 7:00am. So been up for 28 hours now..
and I do feel this Now at age 54.. it hurts
.just now getting laying down to try to sleep till 2:15.. then out of the hotel and into the woods this afternoon. .and again tomorrow im tire Goodnight! !!


----------



## carpet crawler

Wade, I'm also 54. I got up yesterday at 530 A.M. I work till midnight,Went out found 28 here in North Central Illinois,came home went to work till midnight again, got up at 5 for some Saturday overtime.Gonna hit the woods when I get off at noon......right when it suppose to start raining here.I will also feel when I get home this afternoon.I don't know how I do it this time of year.It will be nice to have tomorrow off...FROM WORK THAT IS!


----------



## Morel hound 79

we need some rain here.


----------



## deleted

Morel hound 79 said:


> View attachment 1209
> View attachment 1210
> View attachment 1212
> we need some rain here.


you are welcome to mine hound..lol. had to carry my cat to higher ground to take a crap this morning..hehehe


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> sex miler lites and somwhere around 5 shits of querva gold and now in home ...goo thing i ws driving...i ws two drunk to walk..lol.


Sounds like a good time!!


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Anybody need a little extra water...this is my front yard..
> View attachment 1208


Damn looks like you is getting more rain down their in your part of state than up here. Don't worry I have a feeling that your not gonna float away!


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Ok...Busy day yesterday. .I didn't get to Hunt..
> so kinda went like this...
> got up 6:00am Thursday. Drove to Lancaster county Pennsylvania. .arrived at bout 1:00am Friday morning. ..
> tried to sleep a couple hours. .
> up at 6:30am Friday morning. .worked all day..then another task surfaces So...We drive all the way out to the East Side of...
> New York City. ..long island ..took care of Business then headed out bout 2:00am this morning "Saturday"...arrived back in Lancaster county Pennsylvania bout 7:00am. So been up for 28 hours now..
> and I do feel this Now at age 54.. it hurts
> .just now getting laying down to try to sleep till 2:15.. then out of the hotel and into the woods this afternoon. .and again tomorrow im tire Goodnight! !!


What kind of work do you do since your traveling for it?


----------



## deleted

carpet crawler said:


> Wade, I'm also 54. I got up yesterday at 530 A.M. I work till midnight,Went out found 28 here in North Central Illinois,came home went to work till midnight again, got up at 5 for some Saturday overtime.Gonna hit the woods when I get off at noon......right when it suppose to start raining here.I will also feel when I get home this afternoon.I don't know how I do it this time of year.It will be nice to have tomorrow off...FROM WORK THAT IS!


you young kids...i dont know what to think...


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> party pooper...lol


What's your favorite song to sing Vern?


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> What's your favorite song to sing Vern?


Johnny Cash, George Jones, Ray, Price, Randy Travis, ect...love the old country classics..
if you get a chance, youtube Cocaine Blues, did it last night for the first time. Cash song from the Folsom Prison album.


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Johnny Cash, George Jones, Ray, Price, Randy Travis, ect...love the old country classics..
> if you get a chance, youtube Cocaine Blues, did it last night for the first time. Cash song from the Folsom Prison album.


"5 SHITS" must have been in between beers, huh?

That's gotta be a pain in the ass.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> @vern
> Hey olbuddy, did you get any mud for your turtle last night, or just get liquard up real good.


I got F***in toasted..lol


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Johnny Cash, George Jones, Ray, Price, Randy Travis, ect...love the old country classics..
> if you get a chance, youtube Cocaine Blues, did it last night for the first time. Cash song from the Folsom Prison album.


That's when country music was country, not like today's junk. Sometimes I think I'm listening to a r & b radio station when some of this supposedly country music is playing.


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> sex miler lites and somwhere around 5 shits of querva gold and now in home ...goo thing i ws driving...i ws two drunk to walk..lol.


So what it really sounds like, you was so messed up that you saw one gal named miler(yikes) six times cause of blurry vision, then had to take 5 shits from drinking 6 Miller lites!


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> @vern
> Hey olbuddy, did you get any mud for your turtle last night, or just get liquard up real good.


Well he did say he was messed up so might have fallen down


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> So what it really sounds like, you was so messed up that you saw one gal named miler(yikes) six times cause of blurry vision, then had to take 5 shits from drinking 6 Miller lites!


Well what i meant to say was.."shots"..Cuervo Gold...with Miller Lite dude..me and spell check wernt exactly on the best of terms last night..


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Well what i meant to say was.."shots"..Cuervo Gold...with Miller Lite dude..me and spell check wernt exactly on the best of terms last night..


All in good fun VERN0!


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Anybody need a little extra water...this is my front yard..
> View attachment 1208


 Looks like you got yourself a nice swimin hole


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Well what i meant to say was.."shots"..Cuervo Gold...with Miller Lite dude..me and spell check wernt exactly on the best of terms last night..


 I think most people understood the first post. Its all good


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Johnny Cash, George Jones, Ray, Price, Randy Travis, ect...love the old country classics..
> if you get a chance, youtube Cocaine Blues, did it last night for the first time. Cash song from the Folsom Prison album.


 Im not a big country fan but I do like Johnny C. Thanks for the video Vern


----------



## wade

Headed out


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> View attachment 1228
> Headed out


Hi guys, ive seen that mesh bag with the shoulder strap that your lady wears, wish i could find one just like it..nice


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> View attachment 1228
> Headed out


 Go get um.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Well, I suited up and went out in the rain and hunted all day until just now. It looks like I'm done for the year here. I was hoping to find some whites or fresh yellows. All I found were 7 old yellows, 5 of which are probably older than me.








I spent all but about an hour hunting new areas. At least I found one new spot to check next year when they're fresh.

All in all it wasn't a bad year considering all that happened. I found 127, which for me isn't too bad. Obviously not as good as last year when I was weighing pounds rather than counting numbers.

Bad things that happened:
- I had a temporary medical issue right in the middle of the season which cost me going out for a few days
- Two of my areas were invaded by garlic mustard
- One of my dependable spots delivered zero and another only netted two
- Two of my areas were overrun by other hunters before I could get to them

I'll keep lurking in case this rain does cause a few more to sprout, but from what I found (and didn't find) along with the progression of the vegetation, I'm most likely calling it a year.


----------



## deleted

brushbusterbutch said:


> Well, I suited up and went out in the rain and hunted all day until just now. It looks like I'm done for the year here. I was hoping to find some whites or fresh yellows. All I found were 7 old yellows, 5 of which are probably older than me.
> View attachment 1229
> 
> I spent all but about an hour hunting new areas. At least I found one new spot to check next year when they're fresh.
> 
> All in all it wasn't a bad year considering all that happened. I found 127, which for me isn't too bad. Obviously not as good as last year when I was weighing pounds rather than counting numbers.
> 
> Bad things that happened:
> - I had a temporary medical issue right in the middle of the season which cost me going out for a few days
> - Two of my areas were invaded by garlic mustard
> - One of my dependable spots delivered zero and another only netted two
> - Two of my areas were overrun by other hunters before I could get to them
> 
> I'll keep lurking in case this rain does cause a few more to sprout, but from what I found (and didn't find) along with the progression of the vegetation, I'm most likely calling it a year.


Those are two sad lookin shrooms dude...hope those wernt the good ones...lol.
i think we have all done about all we can do for the season. could be another week for some but down south...ITS OVER... i got about a hundred, should have been twice that...strange year when i thought that i had perfect conditions...peace out..Vern


----------



## wade

Hunted two hours this evening. .
planing to hunt all day tomorrow


----------



## kpfist

wade said:


> View attachment 1237
> Hunted two hours this evening. .
> planing to hunt all day tomorrow


Wade, why Lancaster? Is it a special place or just coincidence that you are there?


----------



## elmgirl

All day in the woods and NOTHING... One more day for me of hunting in Indiana (tomorrow) then i have to stop playing and work all week so I can chase the morels in Wisconsin  cannot wait


----------



## wade

kpfist said:


> Wade, why Lancaster? Is it a special place or just coincidence that you are there?


Well...its Both...and an additional coincidence is How it is so similar to Our home area of Monroe county Indiana. .
In Lancaster county Pennsylvania. .
you can walk out in the woods, without worries of Poison Snakes. .Very Few if any..
Locals have told me this...They say: You'd have to go far further south to get into much poison types of snakes...
So I ask about Bears..and Locals say.. No you'd Have to go quit a bit further North to be seeing any Bear...
.and they have a lot of Rocky ground here.
same as Monroe county Indiana


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Well...its Both...and an additional coincidence is How it is so similar to Our home area of Monroe county Indiana. .
> In Lancaster county Pennsylvania. .
> you can walk out in the woods, without worries of Poison Snakes. .Very Few if any..
> Locals have told me this...They say: You'd have to go far further south to get into much poison types of snakes...
> So I ask about Bears..and Locals say.. No you'd Have to go quit a bit further North to be seeing any Bear...
> .and they have a lot of Rocky ground here.
> same as Monroe county Indiana


thats where i spent most of my day hunting today i think... Hardin ridge area, that is Monroe county right?


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Hi guys, ive seen that mesh bag with the shoulder strap that your lady wears, wish i could find one just like it..nice


Hey Vern...Wade here. ..yep that style is so very handy. .I'll Keep my eyes open for one for you..


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> thats where i spent most of my day hunting today i think... Hardin ridge area, that is Monroe county right?


Yep...Hardin Ridge....Makes me Happy..
my Papaw's Old Home Place where he grew up is out Allen Creek Under Lake Monroe


----------



## wade

We'll be up at 6:30 and intend to be in the woods by 8:00am and we don't intend to come out till bout dark 8:00pm. .then we will jump in the car and drive back home again I
Good night Yall...keep Hunting! !!


----------



## indy_nebo

Shit, can it really be over before May? I realize down in southern parts that's a normality, but here in central this is when it should be PEAKING. Man I really wish this rain system would have come last weekend....
I am gonna get out tomorrow and Monday and if I don't find shit or just more dead ones, I am just gonna flip. THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THE YEAR OF YEARS DAMMIT!!! I understand that u can't control the weather, but fuckin-A, they sure as HELL keep trying to. Look up HAARP if u really wanna get angry at the bastards in charge... ever since they built these damn things our rain patterns have been SO freaking erratic. The rate of flooding and drought has gone thru the roof in the past 20 years. Coincidence, I think not. Carbon emissions are a straight up red herring. Our weather is being fucked with and there seems to be no way to stop it...
#drunkandangry


----------



## guff76

Well I believe I've been hearing for a few years now that at beginning of season spose to be good year, winter was just right, start of spring going right then crap something in the weather changes drastically right when should be going good. I read the msg boards n try not to get hyped up because you never know what's going to happen, so I take it day by day for the shroomin world. Shrooms are just like women, they are a mystery that will never be able to figure out!


----------



## Deez574

!


----------



## deleted

Deez574 said:


> Wow! Hard 2 believe some people on here ever actually find any morels with some of the countless back and forth dumb shit and small talk! It one thing to be friendly or make a few comments but GD! Some of it's just ridiculous! They make personal chatrooms and private messaging for some of that shit!


Whats your problem dude...if you want to call someone out then call someone out. otherwise crawl back under your rock. we get along real well here and have long before you showed up...


----------



## wade

Deez574 said:


> Wow! Hard 2 believe some people on here ever actually find any morels with some of the countless back and forth dumb shit and small talk! It one thing to be friendly or make a few comments but GD! Some of it's just ridiculous! They make personal chatrooms and private messaging for some of that shit!


@Deez574 i see what you Mean..
Still Yet:
and 4 Everyone. ..
I think we we all here run our conversation mostly towards OUR shared MOREL interest. ..
Feeling the *FREEDOM TO *express Our thoughts ..is one of the Key elements that Add some Fun and additional intresting perspective ..and personalize Each of us For One another. .
So we may have to ignore some dumb shit.
but along the way we have a *REAL TIME *
So *Everyone please continue Being Ourselves have Fun be Real...*
and @Deez574 ..Good Morning THANK YOU for you comments, I Hope You will Continue Joining us For the Morel topic.
and try to gain a Smile and laugh at Some of the off topic spin...
in other words :
*.JOIN IN and Have Fun *


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Whats your fuckin problem dude...if you want to call someone out then call someone out. otherwise crawl back under your rock. we get along real well here and have long before you showed up...


Amen to that! IV been a actual member since 14 n believe I was watching the boards 2 years prior. IV seen alot of the same names on here since day 1. Their has been friendships made on here. People just have a good time on here, do some shroomin talk n just plan ol bs'n. Their is a few a members on here that when they are saying they finding I definitely know it's time to go, even though I look for the signs that ol mother nature gives me!


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Whats your fuckin problem dude...if you want to call someone out then call someone out. otherwise crawl back under your rock. we get along real well here and have long before you showed up...


Stop PUSSY Footn around VERN


----------



## guff76

Deez574 what important shroomin info do have for us then? Is their some missing info where missing this year to help fill our morel bags to the top? You are doing the same thing just in a hateful manner!


----------



## kpfist

Deez574 said:


> !



Tell us how you really feel...


----------



## jslwalls

Oh what do we have here still?


----------



## mmh

Deez574 said:


> Wow! Hard 2 believe some people on here ever actually find any morels with some of the countless back and forth dumb shit and small talk! It one thing to be friendly or make a few comments but GD! Some of it's just ridiculous! They make personal chatrooms and private messaging for some of that shit!


 Many people enjoy this board. There are celebrations of finds and encouragement for those not having a good year along with A lot of help for new hunters. There are a lot of good people here that do share humor and even sometimes wisdom on things not mushroom related along with friendships created. I find all those things to be positive. You could quickly scan posts looking for just the information you want or you could start your own. Your not going to change things here.


----------



## deleted

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 1262
> Oh what do we have here still?


W.O.W....you mean to tell me that there is one still left out there..thought it was just a myth..


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> W.O.W....you mean to tell me that there is one still left out there..thought it was just a myth..


I think that myth is gonna be in his belly sometime soon lol


----------



## Deez574

!!!! LMAO! Vern in the old days!!!


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> Many people enjoy this board. There are celebrations of finds and encouragement for those not having a good year along with A lot of help for new hunters. There are a lot of good people here that do share humor and even sometimes wisdom on things not mushroom related along with friendships created. I find all those things to be positive. You could quickly scan posts looking for just the information you want or you could start your own. Your not going to change things here.


That is the key word "sometimes" their is wisdom lol


----------



## guff76

Wow he goes from cutting us down to being a jokester! Must have split personalities?!


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> All day in the woods and NOTHING... One more day for me of hunting in Indiana (tomorrow) then i have to stop playing and work all week so I can chase the morels in Wisconsin  cannot wait


Do you need someone to go with ya?? Lol


----------



## Deez574

Just eating different type of mushrooms!!!


----------



## deleted

Deez574 said:


>


do the girls(or boys) like the way you wore your hair there...


----------



## guff76

Damn I haven't watched that movie in years, that's a classic lol


----------



## engalwood

Miss u mFers. Lol need shrooms. Anyone really think with this rain more will come up? I have a spot im Mooresville at my parents house havent been to this year!!! DAMN IT MAN Pic is some I found at the start of May a few year back on there property


----------



## Deez574

vern said:


> do the girls(or boys) like the way you wore your hair there...


Was just giving you a hard time old timer! No disrespect intended!


----------



## deleted

Deez574 said:


> Was just giving you a hard time old timer! No disrespect intended!


There are plenty of folks here that already know how to push my buttons pal...they dont need your assistance...
and oh by the way...still nothing from you on topic unless this is all you know how to do lad...

i can give you the link for the film critics thread if you like.


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> There are plenty of folks here that already know how to push my buttons pal...they dont need your assistance...
> and oh by the way...still nothing from you on topic unless this is all you know how to do lad...
> 
> i can give you the link for the film critics thread if you like.


Wow he critizes us n he goes way of topic! I see your gonna go at him/her with vengeance Vern! Lol yea where is anything to do with shrooms from him? Just movies from the nineties, this definitely not a movie site! 
Damn if it wasn't thundering n lightning out I'd hit the RR tracks!


----------



## mmh

Deez574 said:


> Was just giving you a hard time old timer! No disrespect intended!


You did seem to be disrespect full. And as far as "old timer" goes, they are the ones that have a lot of the knowledge and information you want. Think about that before you degrade someone again.


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> You did seem to be disrespect full. And as far as "old timer" goes, they are the ones that have a lot of the knowledge and information you want. Think about that before you degrade someone again.


Amen to that brother, I was raised to respect my elders! I've learned throughout the years they are the ones that can really help ya out when needed cause they have more wisdom n knowledge than I do n definitely some young buck. I've always tried to soak up what some older person is telling me, you can learn from them!


----------



## guff76

engalwood said:


> View attachment 1265
> Miss u mFers. Lol need shrooms. Anyone really think with this rain more will come up? I have a spot im Mooresville at my parents house havent been to this year!!! DAMN IT MAN Pic is some I found at the start of May a few year back on there property


I'm hoping the rain helps it was getting dry here, hopefully a few more forays in the week to come with some shrooms in the bag after the hunt, but with this rain the underbrush is gonna start getting thicker!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Went out this afternoon and found 6 big yellows, but only two worth picking. Some areas still look good though . At any rate it's a new spot to check next year. Not giving up yet. I'll be out a couple more times next week and then heading north.


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> There are plenty of folks here that already know how to push my buttons pal...they dont need your assistance...
> and oh by the way...still nothing from you on topic unless this is all you know how to do lad...
> 
> i can give you the link for the film critics thread if you like.


----------



## elmgirl




----------



## elmgirl

no morels but definitely a beautiful spot in the woods


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 1268
> View attachment 1269


You took those pics ?? if so....


----------



## elmgirl

yep


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> Deez574 what important shroomin info do have for us then? Is their some missing info where missing this year to help fill our morel bags to the top? You are doing the same thing just in a hateful manner!


Ahh..Guff76 .. chiming in There very Gracefully Well Spoken. ..
ya Mutha fuca..!!


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 1268
> View attachment 1269


beautiful scenery. Thank you


----------



## wade

We have had such an Enjoyed Time Hunting Today found * a Coyote Skull and only one Morel*
*we are bout a mile out and making our way back to the car now to begin our drive back to indianapolis














*


----------



## mmh

I have heard within the last few days that friends of my father near Grand Rapids Mi. found Morels under Walnut and then my brother told me that he recently found em under Walnut too. Does anybody have any past experience with Walnut or are the Morel gods just screwing with us by changing the rules?


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> View attachment 1270
> We have had such an Enjoyed Time Hunting Today found * a Coyote Skull and only one Morel
> we are bout a mile out and making our way back to the car now to begin our drive back to indianapolis
> View attachment 1270
> View attachment 1272
> *


Be safe on the way home, no gawking out of the car window trying to find Ash or Elm.


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 1268
> View attachment 1269


Yes definitely some nice views nothing like that around my parts


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> I have heard within the last few days that friends of my father near Grand Rapids Mi. found Morels under Walnut and then my brother told me that he recently found em under Walnut too. Does anybody have any past experience with Walnut or are the Morel gods just screwing with us by changing the rules?


i have never seen one under a walnut tree but it wont stop me from lookin anyway...lol


----------



## wade

And found some very fresh pheasant back


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Ahh..Guff76 .. chiming in There very Gracefully Well Spoken. ..
> ya Mutha fuca..!!


Lmao been called worse lol


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> View attachment 1270
> We have had such an Enjoyed Time Hunting Today found * a Coyote Skull and only one Morel
> we are bout a mile out and making our way back to the car now to begin our drive back to indianapolis
> View attachment 1270
> View attachment 1272
> *


Least ya didn't get skunked, shoulda did one more toke to the shrooms gods!


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> View attachment 1273
> View attachment 1274
> And found some very fresh pheasant back


Damn that is one old massive tree


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> View attachment 1273
> View attachment 1274
> And found some very fresh pheasant back


Hell i could live in that tree...my hole home is only 300 sf...lol


----------



## deleted

The pic's posted lately have less and less shrooms in them..

Pics of mother nature (and Wade..lol).....up 200%
Pics of Shrooms ...................................dn 50%

pick up the pace people...lol


----------



## Deez574

View attachment 1279


----------



## indy_nebo

Man, I had my fingers crossed that we were gonna get thru this season without getting trolled by some outsider with nothing good to contribute... guess not.
I realize my last post was pretty negative, but at least I wasn't attacking anyone (government not included...) 
Anyways, I was drunk and pissed. I realize it's silly to get upset over silly things like mushrooms, but I am legit concerned for the future of this world. Our climate is definitely changing, and the fate of public lands to hunt on are in serious jeopardy. Check out May's issue of Field and Stream. There is an EXCELLENT article about how the Fed is selling off HUGE percentages of land, which is our birthright as taxpaying Americans, to the individual states. It's then up for grabs for privatization, industrial leasing, and all manners of development. All of these outcomes have one thing in common: NO TRESPASSING.
Check it out, this concerns everyone on this board, except for Deez. U have officially caused an uproar, congratulations, nice trolling.

Everyone, I know it's hard, but just STOP, TAKE A DEEP BREATH, AND DO NOT REPLY TO THIS GUY. 

He will undoubtedly keep pushing and pushing buttons until ur ready to auot using this site all together. Don't let him(or her, u never know) win. Just ignore, and go about ur business.

Please let this be the last acknowledgement of it.


----------



## indy_nebo

Please, I'm begging EVERYONE, PLEASE DO NOT ATTEMPT TO COMBAT THIS GUY. JUST CARRY ON AS IF HE IS NOT HERE.


----------



## mmh

indy_nebo said:


> Please, I'm begging EVERYONE, PLEASE DO NOT ATTEMPT TO COMBAT THIS GUY. JUST CARRY ON AS IF HE IS NOT HERE.


 I will no longer reply to that punk. Good riddance.


----------



## mmh

indy_nebo said:


> Man, I had my fingers crossed that we were gonna get thru this season without getting trolled by some outsider with nothing good to contribute... guess not.
> I realize my last post was pretty negative, but at least I wasn't attacking anyone (government not included...)
> Anyways, I was drunk and pissed. I realize it's silly to get upset over silly things like mushrooms, but I am legit concerned for the future of this world. Our climate is definitely changing, and the fate of public lands to hunt on are in serious jeopardy. Check out May's issue of Field and Stream. There is an EXCELLENT article about how the Fed is selling off HUGE percentages of land, which is our birthright as taxpaying Americans, to the individual states. It's then up for grabs for privatization, industrial leasing, and all manners of development. All of these outcomes have one thing in common: NO TRESPASSING.
> Check it out, this concerns everyone on this board, except for Deez. U have officially caused an uproar, congratulations, nice trolling.
> 
> Everyone, I know it's hard, but just STOP, TAKE A DEEP BREATH, AND DO NOT REPLY TO THIS GUY.
> 
> He will undoubtedly keep pushing and pushing buttons until ur ready to auot using this site all together. Don't let him(or her, u never know) win. Just ignore, and go about ur business.
> 
> Please let this be the last acknowledgement of it.


Our wild lands are being sold (given) away. I fear for our future and generations to come.


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Please, I'm begging EVERYONE, PLEASE DO NOT ATTEMPT TO COMBAT THIS GUY. JUST CARRY ON AS IF HE IS NOT HERE.


Hay Indy..just a comment pal..you got this thread started and its been grate and i leave it up to you...but if it was me, i would tell the Mod to delete him from here...just sayin..


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Hay Indy..just a comment pal..you got this thread started and its been grate and i leave it up to you...but if it was me, i would tell the Mod to delete him from here...just sayin..


Vern, The little a$$hole is only looking for attention, ignore him and he will go away.


----------



## Inthewild

Sorry guys and gals while I watch from afar, unfortunately these types of media have limited resolution to these types of issues. Seems the new site does allow you to unfollow specific people and is listed in your account setup: People you ignore. This will not stop said person to start up another profile. 
I started my account when the new site came up to view pictures better and enjoy it better than Spacebook where as everything eventually turns political.


----------



## deleted

Deez574 said:


> Keep slurping Vern pussy!


_this will be the last words out of my mouth on this topic..just wanted Guff to know because this comment from him to Guff was over the top. i DID report this post to the mod...weather anything happens from it or not i dont know pal...peace out , Vern_


----------



## wade

Dear Mr. Deez574 ...Wade here...Hey How ya doin Man..I just woke up.. im in the Passenger seat..My.sweetheart is driving us Home.. we're bout to get off the Pennsylvania toll road..and onto hwy70
Sir..if your Gonna make a stand in Life for something. .* THEN MAKE A STAND FOR SOMETHING THATS IN THE RIGHT and 
Do it in THE RIGHT WAY... ok?*
Look ...Everybody Fucks Up... ok
Everybody! Fucks Up. 
So No Pressure and No Worries. ...ok
when .I or you or Anybody Fuck Up..
it don't feel good.
Personally I When I Fuck Up. . I Feel Stupid and Imbarrassed..or... im'bare'ass' d
I Then have no choice but to get over it as soon as I can.. Hold my head up move on,
and 
Try not to wined up Bare ass'd Fuck'n Up Again. ..
So .. Sir... Deez574
You got Wade here Man..and im Thinkin 
That Just as a Favor to All of Us, including Yourself Deez. ..Just let Go a this Fuck'Up.
It ain't Even all on you Man.
but Still as a Man Deez.. Please let the Cool Part of Yourself. ..just Drop it For Everyone.
And then Perhaps just abandoned your 574 user Name..get you another Triple Cool Username..Then go forward being Nice and being careful not to Accidentally get caught up in another Fuck'Up anytime soon..
Gone ahead and Do this for all of us Man
or Just do it for Me... or just Yourself and you will be happier and Feeling good.!!
Everybody Fucks' Up . don't worry out it !!
Forget about it ..go on and live Happy.
its Better to be Friends.
Thank You ..from Wade


----------



## guff76

morelas must-shroom said:


> Went out this afternoon and found 6 big yellows, but only two worth picking. Some areas still look good though . At any rate it's a new spot to check next year. Not giving up yet. I'll be out a couple more times next week and then heading north.


Did you go to one of the resiviors around us? I was wandering if alot of where hunting them this weekend or if the rain kept them away


----------



## guff76

To all the regulars that have been here for years I'm sorry if offended any of ya! 

Nebo their was nothing wrong with that post you was just talking about what is going on that effects all of use on this msg board. I dunno if that what started all this or not. But what you talk about should be very important to all of us today n the days n years to come! 

The guy is right though I've only found one plate! Been out twice this year once was to early n second time was when found, then went to buddies n fried them n some fresh crappies for dinner! I don't have the time I'd like to go out because of other life duties, so that is why I look at the msg board just to see what is going on around the state!
I could say some other things because it's in my nature but I will leave them to myself which is very hard to do lol! 

But again I apologise to you all! 
So let's move forward with are normal shroomin talk n B's lol


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> _this will be the last words out of my mouth on this topic..just wanted Guff to know because this comment from him to Guff was over the top. i DID report this post to the mod...weather anything happens from it or not i dont know pal...peace out , Vern_


Thanks Vern but didn't hurt my feelings at all! But in light of the subject I will keep my comments to myself lol for the better good of things


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Thanks Vern but didn't hurt my feelings at all! But in light of the subject I will keep my comments to myself lol for the better good of things


Buddy, you didnt say anything that would offend anyone here..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

guff76 said:


> Did you go to one of the resiviors around us? I was wandering if alot of where hunting them this weekend or if the rain kept them away


Yes, I went to Salamonie Reservoir. That's where I hunt the most.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Only a few other hunters including the one who said he heard me, but walked in and stayed anyway.


----------



## jack

_I'm watching. Don't play into his hand. He has been warned and will most likely be GONE SOON ! I hate TROOLS and won't tolerate them. _


----------



## deleted

jack said:


> _I'm watching. Don't play into his hand. He has been warned and will most likely be GONE SOON ! I hate TROOLS and won't tolerate them. _


thanks Jack..


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Buddy, you didnt say anything that would offend anyone here..


That's the thing I wanted to say more lol but sometimes I do know when it's best to keep my mouth shut, which isnt very much cause I like to say what's on my mind lol


----------



## guff76

morelas must-shroom said:


> Only a few other hunters including the one who said he heard me, but walked in and stayed anyway.


A buddy of mine told me a spot to go their said he say some people walk out with 6 bags full, don't think it was this year but even still. I normally go to missisenwa, have found a couple spots nothing major just enough. IV actually only started Hunting their for about 5 years or so on a regular. Maybe one of these days or years we could go for a foray n try n find a new spot to areself lol.


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> I was so disappointed after Saturday I didn't get on the board until this morning, looks like I missed all the fun.
> Went to my earliest producing woods that never popped due to no rain. I made it 25yd and was digging ruts a foot deep. I knew my truck could do it, but since I was in a farmers water way I decided to backup and go elsewhere so I can continue to hunt the property in the future.
> I then went to the state grounds where I found my best mess for the year and in one weeks time the underbrush has taken over. Then went to a 10ac woods I check every year, it has always looked like a good spot but I've never found anything there. Thanks to this board and the fine people on here ( yes Deez this board) I now know why it hasn't produced, fuckn garlic mustard growing on 8 of 10acres. I took the day off so I can check two more spots, if I find nothing I'm going into planting mode, gotta have that winter unemployment.


Yes just like you I learned about that garlic mustard also this year, n if damn alot of my private woods doesn't have it growing! O by the way did you train that dog to watch over your funds so that way nobody takes em from ya? Lol


----------



## kpfist

Inthewild said:


> Sorry guys and gals while I watch from afar, unfortunately these types of media have limited resolution to these types of issues. Seems the new site does allow you to unfollow specific people and is listed in your account setup: People you ignore. This will not stop said person to start up another profile.
> I started my account when the new site came up to view pictures better and enjoy it better than Spacebook where as everything eventually turns political.


Is there a story behind thta fawn in your profile pic? Was it bogarting some shrooms?


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> thanks Jack..


He musta been one of those people that can dish it out but can't take it! Those are the worse


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> Sorry guys and gals while I watch from afar, unfortunately these types of media have limited resolution to these types of issues. Seems the new site does allow you to unfollow specific people and is listed in your account setup: People you ignore. This will not stop said person to start up another profile.
> I started my account when the new site came up to view pictures better and enjoy it better than Spacebook where as everything eventually turns political.


Why do you always take the lucky 7 iron with ya? Is their a story behind that? If so do tell, sounds like could be interesting


----------



## guff76

Wow could this be a decent day after all hmm? The sun is out after like 4 days of rain! Weather site says it's gonna be cloudy to partly cloudy today. Only bad thing is to get to private woods will be a mud pit cause they are all chiseled plowed all around them! Makes for some ruff walking, I know I can't get truck or 4 wheeler back their n not sure I want extra 50 lbs of mud on my feet!


----------



## wade

In the Woods, , Headed for TURTLE TOE


----------



## Inthewild

kpfist said:


> Is there a story behind thta fawn in your profile pic? Was it bogarting some shrooms?


Twas searching for Morels where I've found them before. I heard the forest cracking and looked up to see a doe. She obviously was trying to lure me away from the mushrooms. As I walked towards my spot I finally noticed the real reason she was walking away. Twins, pic following. I don't remember if I found any mushrooms that day, but having tripped across this awesome sight will be remembered forever. I have stumbled across others in different stages in their life. One fawn about this size even had dark brown hair where as his antlers would grow. Nature is beautiful.


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> Why do you always take the lucky 7 iron with ya? Is their a story behind that? If so do tell, sounds like could be interesting


I always take my lucky 7 iron (golf club) with me mushroom hunting. It serves many purposes. It provides an instant cane if needed, just turn upside down. It easy moves most vegetation including thorn bushes better than a hiking stick. It's chrome and usually seen in the woods easier than just another stick (have you lost yours? ya know what I'm talking about). It can carry loads of bagged mushrooms out Hobo style. It becomes a weapon if needed because of animals or hostile shroomers intruding on your spot. It always provides a question and answer session between passersby...what you doing out here? Reply by simply looking dazed and saying: looking for my ball, play it where it lands. Enjoy


----------



## kpfist

Inthewild said:


> Twas searching for Morels where I've found them before. I heard the forest cracking and looked up to see a doe. She obviously was trying to lure me away from the mushrooms. As I walked towards my spot I finally noticed the real reason she was walking away. Twins, pic following. I don't remember if I found any mushrooms that day, but having tripped across this awesome sight will be remembered forever. I have stumbled across others in different stages in their life. One fawn about this size even had dark brown hair where as his antlers would grow. Nature is beautiful.
> View attachment 1343



Great little story. What a cutie(not a very manly thing to day). You could be on NPR.


----------



## Guest

Well damn guys.. Looks like my morel season is officially over.. On top of having to go back to work tomorrow, my head is so clogged up I can't hear or smell the gas I've been passing.. What a waste.. Despite being sick, I sucked it up and hit the woods this morning.. Only to find my late spot underwater.. This is hands down the worst morel season I've ever had.. Hipsters and garlic mustard invaded my spots this year.. I think I'm going to spend the summer working to improve my hunting grounds.. There's not much I can do about the hipsters, but I'm going to find a way to get rid of the garlic mustard..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Well damn guys.. Looks like my morel season is officially over.. On top of having to go back to work tomorrow, my head is so clogged up I can't hear or smell the gas I've been passing.. What a waste.. Despite being sick, I sucked it up and hit the woods this morning.. Only to find my late spot underwater.. This is hands down the worst morel season I've ever had.. Hipsters and garlic mustard invaded my spots this year.. I think I'm going to spend the summer working to improve my hunting grounds.. There's not much I can do about the hipsters, but I'm going to find a way to get rid of the garlic mustard..


Join the club dude...it sucks huh


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Join the club dude...it sucks huh


----------



## Ima Funguy

Went out in the rain both Sat & Sun to a couple wooded spots in Porter Co & found a total of 2 yellows. Then, today I went to a primarily grassy park in Lake Co & found 12-14 medium to big yellows, weighing a total of ~ 1 1/2 lbs. Found this weed growing with them.
View attachment 1347
View attachment 1349


----------



## jslwalls

Well it's official. I'm done for the year here in Montgomery county. I went for about 3 hours this morning and only manage to find another 10 worth eating. Thought I might have some luck in the deep ravines and steep north slopes but in wasn't meant to be. See you guys next year!


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> I always take my lucky 7 iron (golf club) with me mushroom hunting. It serves many purposes. It provides an instant cane if needed, just turn upside down. It easy moves most vegetation including thorn bushes better than a hiking stick. It's chrome and usually seen in the woods easier than just another stick (have you lost yours? ya know what I'm talking about). It can carry loads of bagged mushrooms out Hobo style. It becomes a weapon if needed because of animals or hostile shroomers intruding on your spot. It always provides a question and answer session between passersby...what you doing out here? Reply by simply looking dazed and saying: looking for my ball, play it where it lands. Enjoy


Lol like the part about the passersby lol. I kinda had a feeling bout the other parts


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> In the Woods, , Headed for TURTLE TOE
> View attachment 1342


Is turtle toe a spot?


----------



## guff76

jslwalls said:


> Well it's official. I'm done for the year here in Montgomery county. I went for about 3 hours this morning and only manage to find another 10 worth eating. Thought I might have some luck in the deep ravines and steep north slopes but in wasn't meant to be. See you guys next year!


----------



## guff76

jslwalls said:


> Well it's official. I'm done for the year here in Montgomery county. I went for about 3 hours this morning and only manage to find another 10 worth eating. Thought I might have some luck in the deep ravines and steep north slopes but in wasn't meant to be. See you guys next year!


Have a good one see ya in about 11 months from now! Be safe so can enjoy next year's adventures!


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> Twas searching for Morels where I've found them before. I heard the forest cracking and looked up to see a doe. She obviously was trying to lure me away from the mushrooms. As I walked towards my spot I finally noticed the real reason she was walking away. Twins, pic following. I don't remember if I found any mushrooms that day, but having tripped across this awesome sight will be remembered forever. I have stumbled across others in different stages in their life. One fawn about this size even had dark brown hair where as his antlers would grow. Nature is beautiful.
> View attachment 1343


Yes nature is beautiful in so many ways!


----------



## deleted

Ima Funguy said:


> Went out in the rain both Sat & Sun to a couple wooded spots in Porter Co & found a total of 2 yellows. Then, today I went to a primarily grassy park in Lake Co & found 12-14 medium to big yellows, weighing a total of ~ 1 1/2 lbs. Found this weed growing with them.
> View attachment 1347
> View attachment 1349


well my friend, i would say that the weed growing is weed growing (hint hint).


----------



## steelwheels99

Went out for 2 hours here in Allen county, everything is under water, even the high spots are saturated. Even though I only found one stem it was nice to get out.


----------



## sporemaster

Clark County...Found 8 big yellows today...all dried up. Most were down low near creek banks. I guess season is over but I'm not quite ready to admit it yet. I'm on vacation for turkey season so I may keep looking and just note spots for next year.


----------



## elmgirl

anyone know what these are...


----------



## steelwheels99

I have no knowledge of edibles aside from morels and ramps. Did I pass by something good?


----------



## wade

[QUOTuff76, post: 99013, member: 5994"]Is turtle toe a spot?[/QUOTE]

Yep..TURTLE TOE is a spot a hill?


----------



## deleted

sporemaster said:


> Clark County...Found 8 big yellows today...all dried up. Most were down low near creek banks. I guess season is over but I'm not quite ready to admit it yet. I'm on vacation for turkey season so I may keep looking and just note spots for next year.


my man, i can pretty much confirm your speculation...im in Clark Co. and i gave up a week ago after a good hard look. nothing left but the dead or dying my friend..


----------



## Jerm

Found some of the biggest morels in my 2 year experience in Dekalb County today.


----------



## wade

Looked all around TURTLE TOE today. .and other spots where I always find at least one a day..but found ZERO..
except this one big stem in a spot we hadn't had time to check this year..I should have checked it 12 days ago. .I'll prioritize this spot next year..Still had a very enjoyable hunt today. ..







im leaving indianapolis right now headed for Dallas Texas


----------



## indy_nebo

elmgirl said:


> anyone know what these are...


I do believe those are commonly referred to as deer mushrooms. Edible, but not tasty. Leave em for the deer!


----------



## indy_nebo

Well, I do believe this will be my last post. This page has been up on my browser for the past 6 weeks! It's hard to finally close it, but I have to eventually... If anyone on here gets into any chantrelles, chicken of the woods, or hen of the woods, go ahead and post! I will do the same. Last year I found so much chicken, I tried to sell it but i couldn't even find anyone to GIVE it to! 
All in all, a pretty awesome start but lousy finish on the year. I'd much rather it be the other way around, as the later ones are always much much bigger. As for numbers, I cracked in at just over 120, but the total weight just did not reflect. Lots of dried up withered ol' turds... Last jab at Vern...
Peace!


----------



## wade

Our camp /Tent is still set up bout a half mile out..we'll use it for some summer hunting. .and I haven't given up on Our Morel Hunting yet..
here's a couple pictures of our camp


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Our camp /Tent is still set up bout a half mile out..we'll use it for some summer hunting. .and I haven't given up on Our Morel Hunting yet..
> here's a couple pictures of our camp
> View attachment 1385
> View attachment 1386


Damn that thing blends in well! Have safe trip to texas


----------



## guff76

indy_nebo said:


> Well, I do believe this will be my last post. This page has been up on my browser for the past 6 weeks! It's hard to finally close it, but I have to eventually... If anyone on here gets into any chantrelles, chicken of the woods, or hen of the woods, go ahead and post! I will do the same. Last year I found so much chicken, I tried to sell it but i couldn't even find anyone to GIVE it to!
> All in all, a pretty awesome start but lousy finish on the year. I'd much rather it be the other way around, as the later ones are always much much bigger. As for numbers, I cracked in at just over 120, but the total weight just did not reflect. Lots of dried up withered ol' turds... Last jab at Vern...
> Peace!


Have a good one Nebo. Till next year!


----------



## guff76

Well I always hate when it comes may time cause that means the shrooms are about done around here. It doesn't look good this week now either temps are gonna be in the 50's n 30's but still gonna try n get out a time or two. Bout all I can go to is the resiviors, was out by private woods n standing water in the fields everywhere.
I have some new friends that are gonna school me on some these other variety of shrooms so I'm hoping to have another item on the list of things to go look for!


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> [QUOTuff76, post: 99013, member: 5994"]Is turtle toe a spot?


Yep..TURTLE TOE is a spot a hill?[/QUOTE]
Ic it's an area around where hunt n that's what it's called. Didn't know if it was a secret code for something lol


----------



## kpfist

Deez574 said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only person with that thought but maybe would he helpful to other new members scared to put that out there! Not every person that check this site got all day to fucking spend on here. .. i.e. jobs, kids, mushroom hunting, other more personal responsibility!


Oh goodness, you are so much busier than everyone! If this is a cry for help, or if someone is forcing you to read this forum against your will - let me know, and I will gather help.


----------



## jashroomer

Well spent a little time looking Sunday morning as I turkey hunted, for the 45 minutes it didn't rain, but no luck. A less than successful season is pretty much over, one late season spot to check. Congrats on the finds everyone had this year. 
I have followed this board for several years, and I have enjoyed it a great deal, but rarely post. Deez574, don't be a douche, no one here knows you, nor cares to.


----------



## deleted

indy_nebo said:


> Well, I do believe this will be my last post. This page has been up on my browser for the past 6 weeks! It's hard to finally close it, but I have to eventually... If anyone on here gets into any chantrelles, chicken of the woods, or hen of the woods, go ahead and post! I will do the same. Last year I found so much chicken, I tried to sell it but i couldn't even find anyone to GIVE it to!
> All in all, a pretty awesome start but lousy finish on the year. I'd much rather it be the other way around, as the later ones are always much much bigger. As for numbers, I cracked in at just over 120, but the total weight just did not reflect. Lots of dried up withered ol' turds... Last jab at Vern...
> Peace!


Hay, i resemble that remark...lmao..its been a pleasure sir. its not our first year hangin together and im sure it wont be our last.
Met a lot of new friends this year i am sure most will return for next season ! we have had great fun and i got a lot of jabs thrown at me and threw a few my self..lol. i will still be hanging out here for a while since i dont have much better to do these days, so the remaining guys and gals can use me to take there frustrations out on. hehehe...peace out, Vern


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> I'll be in Wabash ind, June 3 at brandts HD jackyl concert. Look me up, you can't miss my bike, it's OD green with orange pin stripes.
> OLD FUCKERS RULE!


I'll have to try n remember that date in go, bout 30 min from their. I dunno tho I do have problems with the memory lol


----------



## guff76

kpfist said:


> Oh goodness, you are so much busier than everyone! If this is a cry for help, or if someone is forcing you to read this forum against your will - let me know, and I will gather help.


Amen!!!


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Well damn guys.. Looks like my morel season is officially over.. On top of having to go back to work tomorrow, my head is so clogged up I can't hear or smell the gas I've been passing.. What a waste.. Despite being sick, I sucked it up and hit the woods this morning.. Only to find my late spot underwater.. This is hands down the worst morel season I've ever had.. Hipsters and garlic mustard invaded my spots this year.. I think I'm going to spend the summer working to improve my hunting grounds.. There's not much I can do about the hipsters, but I'm going to find a way to get rid of the garlic mustard..


Well finder if this is last will be seeing ya, have a good one! Till next year! By the way it sounds you n I live around the same area, maybe one day could meet up n put some rubber to the ground!


----------



## katamount




----------



## katamount

katamount said:


> View attachment 1402


This was a beauty in Buncombe County, NC!


----------



## guff76

Ima Funguy said:


> Went out in the rain both Sat & Sun to a couple wooded spots in Porter Co & found a total of 2 yellows. Then, today I went to a primarily grassy park in Lake Co & found 12-14 medium to big yellows, weighing a total of ~ 1 1/2 lbs. Found this weed growing with them.
> View attachment 1347
> View attachment 1349


Is that really a weed plant? I'm always walking past some plant that resembles a weed plant but I now its not the real deal just some false weed lol. It's just like you have false morels


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Looked all around TURTLE TOE today. .and other spots where I always find at least one a day..but found ZERO..
> except this one big stem in a spot we hadn't had time to check this year..I should have checked it 12 days ago. .I'll prioritize this spot next year..Still had a very enjoyable hunt today. ..
> View attachment 1384
> im leaving indianapolis right now headed for Dallas Texas


That's all that matters is that had a good n enjoyable time n hunt/time


----------



## guff76

katamount said:


> This was a beauty in Buncombe County, NC!


Still finding them in the south huh


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Is that really a weed plant? I'm always walking past some plant that resembles a weed plant but I now its not the real deal just some false weed lol. It's just like you have false morels


Trust me when i say that i have seen a LOT of weed and it looks like the real deal to me...


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Trust me when i say that i have seen a LOT of weed and it looks like the real deal to me...


Well now that i look closer...the leaves should all have pointy tips soooooooo..?


----------



## mmh

I got permission to hunt some private property that has a fair amount of Ash and Elm but only found five, will try a gain this weekend.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> I got permission to hunt some private property that has a fair amount of Ash and Elm but only found five, will try a gain this weekend.


Good luck pal. the grim reaper of shrooms is closing in so stay ahead as long as you can..


----------



## wade

katamount said:


> This was a beauty in Buncombe County, NC!


Right on GO GO GO Keep Hunting


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Good luck pal. the grim reaper of shrooms is closing in so stay ahead as long as you can..
> View attachment 1403


Vern, I was hunting just south of the Indiana Michigan border. And I mean I could have spit into Michigan. We still have a little season left here. Then the family heads to Northern Michigan near the bridge for a hunt. I know its late now but next year If you want to come up to the chilly North of Steuben county to extend your season Id be happy to put you up and take you to the places that I hunt here, and I might even learn something from you. Chin up my good man, I know it is a long time from now but there will be another Morel season


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern, I was hunting just south of the Indiana Michigan border. And I mean I could have spit into Michigan. We still have a little season left here. Then the family heads to Northern Michigan near the bridge for a hunt. I know its late now but next year If you want to come up to the chilly North of Steuben county to extend you season Id be happy to put you up and take you to the places that I hunt here, and I might even learn something from you. Chin up my good man, I know it is a long time from now but there will be another Morel season


You know what...might be a possibility. for ever i have been wanting to go way north and find a place to catch walleye, they dont have them down here. we will deff have to talk next spring pal for sure.


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> You know what...might be a possibility. for ever i have been wanting to go way north and find a place to catch walleye, they dont have them down here. we will deff have to talk next spring pal for sure.


why dont you put my email address in your contacts for [email protected]..


----------



## deleted

wow, just found what i wanted on ebay for nine bucks delivered. no more available. might be others like it though. great for next year. cross body bag.


----------



## elmgirl

im going out one last time here in indiana (tomorrow) a girl friend of mine found about 40 today so i hope i have some luck... if not ill be bringing them back from wisconsin and hope to make it to michigan for the mushroom fest in boyne city!


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> Join the club dude...it sucks huh


It sucks harder than a Craigslist hooker in the back seat of Cadillac.. It's all part of the game though.. Some years it just doesn't happen no matter how hard you try.. Mother nature can be a cruel bitch sometimes..



guff76 said:


> Well finder if this is last will be seeing ya, have a good one! Till next year! By the way it sounds you n I live around the same area, maybe one day could meet up n put some rubber to the ground!


I'm in Marion.. I'll probably hang around this site for another week or so.. If the ground gets a chance to dry out, we may have a few more mushrooms come up yet.. Last year, my late spot didn't produce any mushrooms until May 9th..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Wabash /Allen County. I went out tonight and found about a dozen. Half good and half rotten, but 3 of the good ones were fresh little guys. 3 inches or so. One of my friends /co-workers found 16 in Allen County last night and 3 or 4 of them were big grays. Like 6 inches or so. Very strange year. Heading up to Kalamazoo Saturday to take my daughter and her family hunting a little north of there . Last year they found 3 and got lost. Had to flag a conservation officer down to get back to their car. Should be fun. Wish me luck.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It sucks harder than a Craigslist hooker in the back seat of Cadillac.. It's all part of the game though.. Some years it just doesn't happen no matter how hard you try.. Mother nature can be a cruel bitch sometimes..
> 
> 
> I'm in Marion.. I'll probably hang around this site for another week or so.. If the ground gets a chance to dry out, we may have a few more mushrooms come up yet.. Last year, my late spot didn't produce any mushrooms until May 9th..


Hang in there finder. The way it's going this year anything might happen. If you give it one more try who knows what you might stumble across. Hell you might run into Vern's brother BIGFOOT.


----------



## deleted

You know what they say..sometimes you get the chicken and sometimes you get the feathers...


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Is that really a weed plant? I'm always walking past some plant that resembles a weed plant but I now its not the real deal just some false weed lol. It's just like you have false morels


I think that i paid two hundred for some "false weed" one time..


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> im going out one last time here in indiana (tomorrow) a girl friend of mine found about 40 today so i hope i have some luck... if not ill be bringing them back from wisconsin and hope to make it to michigan for the mushroom fest in boyne city!


Excellent. ..Keep Reporting. ..Thank you


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Hang in there finder. The way it's going this year anything might happen. If you give it one more try who knows what you might stumble across. Hell you might run into Vern's brother BIGFOOT.


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It sucks harder than a Craigslist hooker in the back seat of Cadillac.. It's all part of the game though.. Some years it just doesn't happen no matter how hard you try.. Mother nature can be a cruel bitch sometimes..
> 
> 
> I'm in Marion.. I'll probably hang around this site for another week or so.. If the ground gets a chance to dry out, we may have a few more mushrooms come up yet.. Last year, my late spot didn't produce any mushrooms until May 9th..


Yea me to outside of town by landass. Ifn you ever saw a blue n silver ext. cab Chevy 96 that's me only one around that I see these days


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Well now that i look closer...the leaves should all have pointy tips soooooooo..?


Yea I dunno for sure but I see a plant that highly resembles a weed leaf. Ifn that the case I'm throwing in the morel bag n getting a 50 # sack n waiting lol! I'm not for sure either don't have much knowledge bout the plant it self just the beautiful flower it produces lol


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> wow, just found what i wanted on ebay for nine bucks delivered. no more available. might be others like it though. great for next year. cross body bag.
> View attachment 1406


Morelmania.com


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Well now that i look closer...the leaves should all have pointy tips soooooooo..?


Have to go check em out in a month or so from now n will know for sure!


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> im going out one last time here in indiana (tomorrow) a girl friend of mine found about 40 today so i hope i have some luck... if not ill be bringing them back from wisconsin and hope to make it to michigan for the mushroom fest in boyne city!


Good deal! Why can't you pretty ladies be around here rather go for a foray with you all than these guys lol. Always wanted to go to one of those mushroom festivals they sound like a good time!


----------



## guff76

morelas must-shroom said:


> Wabash /Allen County. I went out tonight and found about a dozen. Half good and half rotten, but 3 of the good ones were fresh little guys. 3 inches or so. One of my friends /co-workers found 16 in Allen County last night and 3 or 4 of them were big grays. Like 6 inches or so. Very strange year. Heading up to Kalamazoo Saturday to take my daughter and her family hunting a little north of there . Last year they found 3 and got lost. Had to flag a conservation officer down to get back to their car. Should be fun. Wish me luck.


I'm thinking I'm gonna have to hit that spot at salamonie where buddy saw some people walk out with 6 bags full, plus he said they where big ones?


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> I think that i paid two hundred for some "false weed" one time..


What ya get some ground up basil lol


----------



## guff76

Here's a thought/idea for next year. A few of us regulars plan a big foray n fishin weekend. Have to wait till next year n see what's going on with the season n decide on where to go. I dunno it's just a thought. Prolly be a good time!


----------



## guff76

Looked up that Boyne City festival n one of the restaurant makes venison n morel meatballs, now that sounds delicious!


----------



## mmh

@


guff76 said:


> Looked up that Boyne City festival n one of the restaurant makes venison n morel meatballs, now that sounds delicious!


@guff76 I've been to the Boyne festival a couple of times, I have a spot I hunt in that general area. At the festival you meet some very interesting people and everything is about Morels, many vendors selling everything Morel related. Boyne is a very nice town and If you ever decide to go there let me know I will have some suggestions for motels and restaurants that may help you.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> @
> 
> @guff76 I've been to the Boyne festival a couple of times, I have a spot I hunt in that general area. At the festival you meet some very interesting people and everything is about Morels, many vendors selling everything Morel related. Boyne is a very nice town and If you ever decide to go there let me know I will have some suggestions for motels and restaurants that may help you.


Damn, i just researched that festival...its awesome for sure. its about a ten hour trip for me.
if i were in a better situation now i would go this year. next year i plan to go for sure.


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Looked up that Boyne City festival n one of the restaurant makes venison n morel meatballs, now that sounds delicious!


love the Boyne city fest... one time a guy (anthony williams) found 900 morels in two 90 min hunts!


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> love the Boyne city fest... one time a guy (anthony williams) found 900 morels in two 90 min hunts!


Dont do this to me while i am so vulnerable...


----------



## elmgirl

lol


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Damn, i just researched that festival...its awesome for sure. its about a ten hour trip for me.
> if i were in a better situation now i would go this year. next year i plan to go for sure.


Yea I know it's like 5 or so for me. Isn't their one southern Indiana also, it's done past now but....


----------



## wade

We might be back and Able to Hunt Again Friday - Saturday. .
anyone who is able Please keep Hunting Every Hour you can!!!
We want to here your Reports! !!
Thank You! !!!


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> love the Boyne city fest... one time a guy (anthony williams) found 900 morels in two 90 min hunts!


Damn that's quite the hall! I wouldn't know what to do with that many! Would be heaven though lol, think I'd make a bed out of them n sleep on them for a night n smell all that deliciousness for a night lol


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Dont do this to me while i am so vulnerable...


I know right Vern that's just teasing the hell out of us!


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Yea I know it's like 5 or so for me. Isn't their one southern Indiana also, it's done past now but....


If you are talking about the one in Brown county in Nashville In...i called them and it was ond day and no vendors or entertainment so didnt appeal to me pal.


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> If you are talking about the one in Brown county in Nashville In...i called them and it was ond day and no vendors or entertainment so didnt appeal to me pal.


Really I know in the past I've looked it up n it was so much more then, it had said vender music food forays seminars etc. Wander what happened?


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> @
> 
> @guff76 I've been to the Boyne festival a couple of times, I have a spot I hunt in that general area. At the festival you meet some very interesting people and everything is about Morels, many vendors selling everything Morel related. Boyne is a very nice town and If you ever decide to go there let me know I will have some suggestions for motels and restaurants that may help you.


Thanks for the info, prolly won't make it this year but next is a different story. It would be a nice road trip for sure, Michigan is nice especially when you get off the interstate! I take it it's all public lands to accommodate that many people hitting the woods


----------



## steelwheels99

For those of you that were curious about prescribed burns and the association with morels. It must be a thing since the Michigan DNR tracks them, here is a link for anyone thinking about a trip up yonder way.http://www.midnr.com/Publications/pdfs/ArcGISOnline/StoryMaps/frd_mushrooms_hunting/index.html


----------



## deleted

_Meet my cat...AKA cat, AKA kitty, rat cat, bitch kitty,piece of shit, hay you, mrs. puss, puss cat, shit head, get your ass over here, ect...lol...Loves my deep fried Shrooms...







_


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> _Meet my cat...AKA cat, AKA kitty, rat cat, bitch kitty,piece of shit, hay you, mrs. puss, puss cat, shit head, get your ass over here, ect...lol...Loves my deep fried Shrooms...
> View attachment 1505
> _


Nice cat Vern. Don't know about sharing shrooms with it though. But I guess I would give my dog some if she wasn't on a special diet. She has kidney disease. At any rate pal I have a mushroom related question for you. On average when does the shrooming get good in your neck of the woods? I'm going to be retired next season and think I might have to give the southern part of Hoosier national forest a try. Celina lakes area looks good to me. That's just a little southwest of you. Perry county. Maybe we meet up and have a couple beers too.


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Nice cat Vern. Don't know about sharing shrooms with it though. But I guess I would give my dog some if she wasn't on a special diet. She has kidney disease. At any rate pal I have a mushroom related question for you. On average when does the shrooming get good in your neck of the woods? I'm going to be retired next season and think I might have to give the southern part of Hoosier national forest a try. Celina lakes area looks good to me. That's just a little southwest of you. Perry county. Maybe we meet up and have a couple beers too.


Hi my friend. That damned cat figures if its on my plate then it must be good enough for her..lol.
year in and year out it gets started about April 10th. not to much farther south and its about the 4th.
i hunted in the Hoosier forest a few years ago when i had someone to go with me and did very well. since then with my health, i need to be close to home because i am forced to hunt alone. the few friends i have are a bunch of sissies i think..lol.
if you ever feel the need to get out of town, look me up, would be nice to have a friend to have a beer with and have a few laughs.
P.S. ... got to love that Old Man Money...pretty sweet..


----------



## Guest

I got off work yesterday and decided to make a quick run through the woods before all the rain moved in on us.. It was almost 7:30 by the time I got to my spot, so I wasn't planning on venturing very deep into the woods.. I grabbed my backpack and my stick out of the truck and set off on my way.. I really wasn't expecting to find anything, but to my surprise the first two trees I check both have a fresh mushroom under them.. So I keep walking, deeper and deeper into the woods I go.. Then, all of the sudden, the darkness moves in.. I'm not sure If it was the fatty I smoked, or the excitement of finding fresh mushrooms, but I lost track of time.. It was 8:53 when I finally looked at my phone, and I was probably a good two miles away from my truck.. I didn't have a flashlight with me and the battery on my phone was at 10%.. I thought I was screwed for a few minutes, but by the grace of God the battery on my phone held out until I made it back to my truck.. It's amazing how fast you can move when you think you're about to become coyote food.. I won't be making that mistake again.. From now on, a compass and a flashlight will be a permanent fixture in my backpack.. On the bright side, I did find 7 freshly popped mushrooms.. I'm going to go out probably one last time after the rain stops.. I'm positive I have a spot that still hasn't produced any mushrooms yet..


----------



## elmgirl

lol


----------



## elmgirl

well no hunting for me today or in the next few days  its so flooded here that i had to turn around three times trying to get home... all the roads to my house are flooded since i live in the middle of nowhere... all the fields have become lakes, the only good from it is an eagle seems to be looming around in the tree across the road  i have heard reports of people finding a few fresh ones, but im pretty sure my area is done for we have rain in the forecast until sunday. (but that probably wont mean i wont be popping in any woods that look like possibilities, my 16 yr old daughter is always telling me to "quit lookin at trees mom and drive!" lol i guess only someone with mushroom fever would understand....


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I got off work yesterday and decided to make a quick run through the woods before all the rain moved in on us.. It was almost 7:30 by the time I got to my spot, so I wasn't planning on venturing very deep into the woods.. I grabbed my backpack and my stick out of the truck and set off on my way.. I really wasn't expecting to find anything, but to my surprise the first two trees I check both have a fresh mushroom under them.. So I keep walking, deeper and deeper into the woods I go.. Then, all of the sudden, the darkness moves in.. I'm not sure If it was the fatty I smoked, or the excitement of finding fresh mushrooms, but I lost track of time.. It was 8:53 when I finally looked at my phone, and I was probably a good two miles away from my truck.. I didn't have a flashlight with me and the battery on my phone was at 10%.. I thought I was screwed for a few minutes, but by the grace of God the battery on my phone held out until I made it back to my truck.. It's amazing how fast you can move when you think you're about to become coyote food.. I won't be making that mistake again.. From now on, a compass and a flashlight will be a permanent fixture in my backpack.. On the bright side, I did find 7 freshly popped mushrooms.. I'm going to go out probably one last time after the rain stops.. I'm positive I have a spot that still hasn't produced any mushrooms yet..


yeah heah..its always the big fatties fault...


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> yeah heah..its always the big fatties fault...


You know what they say, "fat bottomed girls make the rockin' world go round.." Wait, that's not the same kind of fatty, or is it?


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> You know what they say, "fat bottomed girls make the rockin' world go round.." Wait, that's not the same kind of fatty, or is it?


ive sniffed um both, so whatever maaaan..


----------



## deleted




----------



## guff76

steelwheels99 said:


> For those of you that were curious about prescribed burns and the association with morels. It must be a thing since the Michigan DNR tracks them, here is a link for anyone thinking about a trip up yonder way.http://www.midnr.com/Publications/pdfs/ArcGISOnline/StoryMaps/frd_mushrooms_hunting/index.html


That's pretty sweet, does Indiana do that also?


----------



## guff76

morelas must-shroom said:


> Nice cat Vern. Don't know about sharing shrooms with it though. But I guess I would give my dog some if she wasn't on a special diet. She has kidney disease. At any rate pal I have a mushroom related question for you. On average when does the shrooming get good in your neck of the woods? I'm going to be retired next season and think I might have to give the southern part of Hoosier national forest a try. Celina lakes area looks good to me. That's just a little southwest of you. Perry county. Maybe we meet up and have a couple beers too.


I've always wanted to hit the southern part myself also just never wanted to go by myself.


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I got off work yesterday and decided to make a quick run through the woods before all the rain moved in on us.. It was almost 7:30 by the time I got to my spot, so I wasn't planning on venturing very deep into the woods.. I grabbed my backpack and my stick out of the truck and set off on my way.. I really wasn't expecting to find anything, but to my surprise the first two trees I check both have a fresh mushroom under them.. So I keep walking, deeper and deeper into the woods I go.. Then, all of the sudden, the darkness moves in.. I'm not sure If it was the fatty I smoked, or the excitement of finding fresh mushrooms, but I lost track of time.. It was 8:53 when I finally looked at my phone, and I was probably a good two miles away from my truck.. I didn't have a flashlight with me and the battery on my phone was at 10%.. I thought I was screwed for a few minutes, but by the grace of God the battery on my phone held out until I made it back to my truck.. It's amazing how fast you can move when you think you're about to become coyote food.. I won't be making that mistake again.. From now on, a compass and a flashlight will be a permanent fixture in my backpack.. On the bright side, I did find 7 freshly popped mushrooms.. I'm going to go out probably one last time after the rain stops.. I'm positive I have a spot that still hasn't produced any mushrooms yet..


Where you at one of the resiviors


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> well no hunting for me today or in the next few days  its so flooded here that i had to turn around three times trying to get home... all the roads to my house are flooded since i live in the middle of nowhere... all the fields have become lakes, the only good from it is an eagle seems to be looming around in the tree across the road  i have heard reports of people finding a few fresh ones, but im pretty sure my area is done for we have rain in the forecast until sunday. (but that probably wont mean i wont be popping in any woods that look like possibilities, my 16 yr old daughter is always telling me to "quit lookin at trees mom and drive!" lol i guess only someone with mushroom fever would understand....


Lol yea no joke water standing everywhere. I do that all year round lookin everywhere but the road. Don't know how many times gone in the ditch looking at some critter or whatever


----------



## guff76

Vern how far do you live from English? A buddy told me a spot to go to ifn I'm down that way


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> _Meet my cat...AKA cat, AKA kitty, rat cat, bitch kitty,piece of shit, hay you, mrs. puss, puss cat, shit head, get your ass over here, ect...lol...Loves my deep fried Shrooms...
> View attachment 1505
> _


Damn you must love your [email protected]#)y cat if you gonna give up some shrooms


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> well no hunting for me today or in the next few days  its so flooded here that i had to turn around three times trying to get home... all the roads to my house are flooded since i live in the middle of nowhere... all the fields have become lakes, the only good from it is an eagle seems to be looming around in the tree across the road  i have heard reports of people finding a few fresh ones, but im pretty sure my area is done for we have rain in the forecast until sunday. (but that probably wont mean i wont be popping in any woods that look like possibilities, my 16 yr old daughter is always telling me to "quit lookin at trees mom and drive!" lol i guess only someone with mushroom fever would understand....


This is the perfect combination of weather Here in Monroe county for late spots. .
We will hunt a couple days per week through May..
*We Won't Know,, If We Don't Go*
and its the only way to make verification
and discover New Late Spots
and other Cool things in the woods Now


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Vern how far do you live from English? A buddy told me a spot to go to ifn I'm down that way


its about an hour WNW for me. its in the Hosier National forest. tons of area to hunt there my friend.
you, i, and a few other guys have expressed interest to hunting around there. next year we should try to get together for a weekend hunt together in the forestry, would be awesome dude !!
would be really cool if we camped in there a night or two...campfire,beer,shrooms, and smoke whatever wild weeds that we might find in the park...lmao


----------



## deleted




----------



## steelwheels99

guff76 said:


> That's pretty sweet, does Indiana do that also?


I found no information on the Indiana site so it doesn't look like they track it, up this way there is very little state forest, most of the land is owned by the Acres land trust.


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Nice cat Vern. Don't know about sharing shrooms with it though. But I guess I would give my dog some if she wasn't on a special diet. She has kidney disease. At any rate pal I have a mushroom related question for you. On average when does the shrooming get good in your neck of the woods? I'm going to be retired next season and think I might have to give the southern part of Hoosier national forest a try. Celina lakes area looks good to me. That's just a little southwest of you. Perry county. Maybe we meet up and have a couple beers too.


_*Did i mention where i found my cat...







*_


----------



## deleted

yesterday i forgot to say "may the fourth be with you..lol
So today on the 5th ill say _margaritas for everyone !!!







_


----------



## deleted

I still remember when i used to take my wife mushroom hunting but over time she started to get lost real easy so i took her to the hospital. later when i saw the doctor he said...Mr Vern, we have a few more tests to run but we think we have narrowed it down to Aids or _Alzheimer's disease..
I said Doc...what can we try in the mean time ? Doc said, send her behind the house into the woods and look for Morels. if she finds her way back.......Dont f**k her...
_
footnote: as not to offend anyone here...my dad died with Alzheimer and my younger brother has had Aids for over twenty years now...all true
(_life is full of humor, you just need to know where to look)._


----------



## deleted




----------



## morelas must-shroom

Well looks like its over in Indiana for me . Found about 10 big rotten ones today. Found a couple new spots too. I have two Michigan trips planned so maybe I can do better up there this year. I'll post the results regardless.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Tried to upload a picture ,but it kept going to my apps. Couldn't get it to work.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Ok. Needed an extra move in there.


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> That's pretty sweet, does Indiana do that also?


ive always wanted to go to british colombia, canada burn sites lol talk about finding shrooms, they are everywhere...


----------



## Guest

elmgirl said:


> ive always wanted to go to british colombia, canada burn sites lol talk about finding shrooms, they are everywhere...


Don't get me wrong, there's nothing better than finding a hillside that's just covered in mushrooms, but I kind of enjoy the searching part.. Not knowing what I may or may not find under the next tree is why I keep going back to the woods year after year.. Hunting burn sites seems like cheating to me.. I mean it's basically just picking up mushrooms off the ground..


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> _*Did i mention where i found my cat...
> View attachment 1534
> *_


Vern, I just do not know what to think about that pic.


----------



## mmh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Don't get me wrong, there's nothing better than finding a hillside that's just covered in mushrooms, but I kind of enjoy the searching part.. Not knowing what I may or may not find under the next tree is why I keep going back to the woods year after year.. Hunting burn sites seems like cheating to me.. I mean it's basically just picking up mushrooms off the ground..


Finder, For the most part I agree with you but wouldn't it be something to do one time. Sore backs from picking and a lot of grins and giggles.


----------



## elmgirl

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Don't get me wrong, there's nothing better than finding a hillside that's just covered in mushrooms, but I kind of enjoy the searching part.. Not knowing what I may or may not find under the next tree is why I keep going back to the woods year after year.. Hunting burn sites seems like cheating to me.. I mean it's basically just picking up mushrooms off the ground..


i agree to an extent i just like the thought of going to british columbia burn site, because you literally live there for about a month.... i think being in the wilderness would be awesome and so many people from so many different places


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> i agree to an extent i just like the thought of going to british columbia burn site, because you literally live there for about a month.... i think being in the wilderness would be awesome and so many people from so many different places


I have been to B.C once but it was for work, not enjoying the area. I live close to Michigan so maybe I should start there first but still sounds epic.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Finder, For the most part I agree with you but wouldn't be something to do one time. Sore backs from picking and a lot of grins and giggles.


i have really had i think three mega-finds and it is an awesome feeling..you never want to leave the woods on those days especially. its hard for me to leave any time i go in..i just feel like one with mother nature..


----------



## deleted

im one of these guys that would love to just be air lifted into an area with my gear and just pick me up in a week.


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> i have really had i think three mega-finds and it is an awesome feeling..you never want to leave the woods on those days especially. its hard for me to leave any time i go in..i just feel like one with mother nature..


I have had two BIG hunts in 45 yrs. ( I am 55 ) of searching, unfortunately I compare every hunt to those so I am all too often disappointed. I am way overdue for another one and hoping that this upcoming trip up north will cure my ills.


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> its about an hour WNW for me. its in the Hosier National forest. tons of area to hunt there my friend.
> you, i, and a few other guys have expressed interest to hunting around there. next year we should try to get together for a weekend hunt together in the forestry, would be awesome dude !!
> would be really cool if we camped in there a night or two...campfire,beer,shrooms, and smoke whatever wild weeds that we might find in the park...lmao


Cool yea this guy I work with told about, said you park n go 2 hollars over n then the area


----------



## guff76

steelwheels99 said:


> I found no information on the Indiana site so it doesn't look like they track it, up this way there is very little state forest, most of the land is owned by the Acres land trust.


This is true all to the south, but it's Indiana n it sucks lol


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Don't get me wrong, there's nothing better than finding a hillside that's just covered in mushrooms, but I kind of enjoy the searching part.. Not knowing what I may or may not find under the next tree is why I keep going back to the woods year after year.. Hunting burn sites seems like cheating to me.. I mean it's basically just picking up mushrooms off the ground..


I'm with ya on the searching part like just being out their in nature n hearing all the critters, plus if new woods doing some scouting also for deer. But on the other hand would be nice to fill the bag in go lol. But I'll prolly never go to a burn site


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> _*Did i mention where i found my cat...
> View attachment 1534
> *_


Do we even need to ask?! But why are you dressing your cat up in costumes lol


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> Well I'm going to give it one last try today since work got cancelled due to the weather. I'm not holding out much hope tho since my truck had ice on it Wednesday morning.


Really got that cold your way, when I left work that night it was mid 40's. Weird how the weather is different in different areas n we not all that far from each other, I believe you said New Castle


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> its about an hour WNW for me. its in the Hosier National forest. tons of area to hunt there my friend.
> you, i, and a few other guys have expressed interest to hunting around there. next year we should try to get together for a weekend hunt together in the forestry, would be awesome dude !!
> would be really cool if we camped in there a night or two...campfire,beer,shrooms, and smoke whatever wild weeds that we might find in the park...lmao


Yea it would I'm game just not the smoke I think lol, damn randoms lol


----------



## guff76

Well found out that their is 3 festivals in Michigan, 1 sucks n other 2 are good Boyne being one of them


----------



## elmgirl

on the road ill be in wisconsin soon i cannot wait i will spend every hour of daylight in the woods!!! so if anyone hears of any good activity up that way feel free to share the info lol... I am heading to waukesha co. and west bend area good luck to everyone that gets out this weekend... i will be hitting the road and hitting the woods every weekend until the end of may chasing shrooms... lol


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> on the road ill be in wisconsin soon i cannot wait i will spend every hour of daylight in the woods!!! so if anyone hears of any good activity up that way feel free to share the info lol... I am heading to waukesha co. and west bend area good luck to everyone that gets out this weekend... i will be hitting the road and hitting the woods every weekend until the end of may chasing shrooms... lol


Go get um.


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Don't get me wrong, there's nothing better than finding a hillside that's just covered in mushrooms, but I kind of enjoy the searching part.. Not knowing what I may or may not find under the next tree is why I keep going back to the woods year after year.. Hunting burn sites seems like cheating to me.. I mean it's basically just picking up mushrooms off the ground..


Yep, 
Always Lovin the Mystery part of the Hunt


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> on the road ill be in wisconsin soon i cannot wait i will spend every hour of daylight in the woods!!! so if anyone hears of any good activity up that way feel free to share the info lol... I am heading to waukesha co. and west bend area good luck to everyone that gets out this weekend... i will be hitting the road and hitting the woods every weekend until the end of may chasing shrooms... lol


Go Elmgirl Go Go Go...Report in Often!!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> on the road ill be in wisconsin soon i cannot wait i will spend every hour of daylight in the woods!!! so if anyone hears of any good activity up that way feel free to share the info lol... I am heading to waukesha co. and west bend area good luck to everyone that gets out this weekend... i will be hitting the road and hitting the woods every weekend until the end of may chasing shrooms... lol


Good luck Elmgirl. My grand daughter found some nice yellows last night just south of Grand Rapids Michigan. Same latitude your heading for,just across the lake. Should be good . Have fun.


----------



## funamongus

elmgirl said:


> on the road ill be in wisconsin soon i cannot wait i will spend every hour of daylight in the woods!!! so if anyone hears of any good activity up that way feel free to share the info lol... I am heading to waukesha co. and west bend area good luck to everyone that gets out this weekend... i will be hitting the road and hitting the woods every weekend until the end of may chasing shrooms... lol



Take me, I never get to go! lol


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> on the road ill be in wisconsin soon i cannot wait i will spend every hour of daylight in the woods!!! so if anyone hears of any good activity up that way feel free to share the info lol... I am heading to waukesha co. and west bend area good luck to everyone that gets out this weekend... i will be hitting the road and hitting the woods every weekend until the end of may chasing shrooms... lol


If it sucks...feel free to lie..lol. we good use a little good news..


----------



## judymoon

vern said:


> If it sucks...feel free to lie..lol. we good use a little good news..


Hey Vern, any wisdom on these soil temps dropping back down to 45-55 down here and lots of rain- a late pop up for the deliciouso? I found deer mushroom and russula towards top of mountain tues, same as when I was in lowlands earlier season right before starting to find them. Just wandering if moving up mountain now conditions are favorable again?


----------



## deleted

judymoon said:


> Hey Vern, any wisdom on these soil temps dropping back down to 45-55 down here and lots of rain- a late pop up for the deliciouso? I found deer mushroom and russula towards top of mountain tues, same as when I was in lowlands earlier season right before starting to find them. Just wandering if moving up mountain now conditions are favorable again?


Im afraid that the only time i heard of a repop is in the early spring after an early warm up folled up by a cold spell.
dont know where you are hunting but if your season looked over...then it probably is my dear. i wish it could happen again since its been in the 50s for a week now but i have never seen it late in the season...i wish you well all the same..


----------



## funamongus

vern said:


> If it sucks...feel free to lie..lol. we good use a little good news..


Yeah if you have to, show us pics from last year, tell us you found them fresh!


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> Yeah if you have to show us pics from last year, tell us you found them fresh!


lol...i am living vicariously through the remaining few that still have a chance to make the big find..


----------



## funamongus

No mint julips for me today, cold beer and some mushrooms out of the deep freeze, will be just fine for me, for the Kentucky derby today!


----------



## deleted

funamongus said:


> No mint julips for me today, cold beer and some mushrooms out of the deep freeze, will be just fine for me, for the Kentucky derby today!


normally i get pretty involved in the Derby...i just live about fifteen miles from the track. this year it just didnt peak my interest for some reason. the track is super muddy and more light rain in the forecast till late in the afternoon. picking a winner today is a long shot no mudder who you like..lol

if anyone needs a place to make a secure bet go to twinspires.com and open an account. its legit.


----------



## guff76

Yea Vern it's surprising bmy buddy told me bout that spot, maybe he thinking since it's 4 hours away I won't make it. He did say it's right on the edge of state forest n private lands. It's prolly full of booby traps, land mines, claymores, machine gun nests, snipers! But like always was hit or miss, said some years was awesome n others just so-so


----------



## deleted

judymoon said:


> Hey Vern, any wisdom on these soil temps dropping back down to 45-55 down here and lots of rain- a late pop up for the deliciouso? I found deer mushroom and russula towards top of mountain tues, same as when I was in lowlands earlier season right before starting to find them. Just wandering if moving up mountain now conditions are favorable again?


@judymoon. i recall that you said it was a stage name. are you an entertainer somewhere ? hoped that you might share a little more info if it wasn't to personnel please..it would seem that we now have a little time on our hands to get to know each other a little bit better..lol


----------



## guff76

Inthewild, I think after your story about the 7 iron I'm gonna look for a set of clubs just for that reason, I'm not golf with them that's for sure lol. Why the 7 iron any reason or just preference? Or will any club do?


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Yea Vern it's surprising bmy buddy told me bout that spot, maybe he thinking since it's 4 hours away I won't make it. He did say it's right on the edge of state forest n private lands. It's prolly full of booby traps, land mines, claymores, machine gun nests, snipers! But like always was hit or miss, said some years was awesome n others just so-so


i would definitely be open next season to some of us getting together to hit Hoosier forest and see what happens.


----------



## deleted

for those of you that have not been with us in previous seasons...we usually start warming up the thread around the last days of Feb.-first of march. before noskydaddy created this new thread this year, we were able to receive email notices whenever anyone made a post...dont know why it does not work any more. next poll..we could blame it all on him...lmao


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> normally i get pretty involved in the Derby...i just live about fifteen miles from the track. this year it just didnt peak my interest for some reason. the track is super muddy and more light rain in the forecast till late in the afternoon. picking a winner today is a long shot no mudder who you like..lol
> 
> if anyone needs a place to make a secure bet go to twinspires.com and open an account. its legit.


Vern, I can't believe you're not at the track.. I was sure you'd be inside the millionaire's mansion chasing after celebrities with your bag of roofies.. They've all been pounding mint juleps since noon.. You probably could've taken Barbra Walters and Martha Stewart back to your place by now..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Vern, I can't believe you're not at the track.. I was sure you'd be inside the millionaire's mansion chasing after celebrities with your bag of roofies.. They've all been pounding mint juleps since noon.. You probably could've taken Barbra Walters and Martha Stewart back to your place by now..


your not gonna find any red necks in that bunch..lmao. all i need is some spearmint chewing gum, a spoon of sugar and my bottle of Beam...they got nothin on me...well maybe just a little..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Vern, I can't believe you're not at the track.. I was sure you'd be inside the millionaire's mansion chasing after celebrities with your bag of roofies.. They've all been pounding mint juleps since noon.. You probably could've taken Barbra Walters and Martha Stewart back to your place by now..


And that Barbara Walters would have her nose so far up my butt tryin to learn my secrets that she suffocate to death...now with Martha...hummmm..i could tap that..


----------



## deleted

I think that the horse won the race for us guys..."always Dreamin"...yeah baby


----------



## noskydaddy

_Back by popular demand!_

Went all the way down to Brown County to have it rain the entire time.
Pathetic. 

Had to come all the back to NW IN to get a piece of 
sun and the chance to hunt morels. _"What a weird, strange trip it's been..."_


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## noskydaddy

elmgirl said:


> on the road ill be in wisconsin soon i cannot wait i will spend every hour of daylight in the woods!!! so if anyone hears of any good activity up that way feel free to share the info lol... I am heading to waukesha co. and west bend area good luck to everyone that gets out this weekend... i will be hitting the road and hitting the woods every weekend until the end of may chasing shrooms... lol


I would think you would be SMACK DAB in the middle of the action where you are headed.


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1577


Great pic, I like the Shrooms displayed on the moss covered tree.


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> I think that the horse won the race for us guys..."always Dreamin"...yeah baby


If I don't get what I want out of reality then dreamin is the next best thing.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> If I don't get what I want out of reality then dreamin is the next best thing.


Nicely said sir !


----------



## robert17

found a few pounds in lansing Michigan yesterday


----------



## robert17




----------



## robert17




----------



## elmgirl

@robert17 are you in indiana, what county


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> @robert17 are you in indiana, what county


look back one page..he is in Lansing kiddo..


----------



## judymoon

vern said:


> @judymoon. i recall that you said it was a stage name. are you an entertainer somewhere ? hoped that you might share a little more info if it wasn't to personnel please..it would seem that we now have a little time on our hands to get to know each other a little bit better..lol


it is a stage name given to me in my yrs living in Ypsilanti,Mi and running around Jackson. It's always stuck with me as U still play a lil with my Taylor, do a lil writing,,, you know!


----------



## deleted

Cryptic yet somehow enlightening ..lol, Thanks..


----------



## bmeister

Did one last sweep of our hunting spots today. Been out almost every day for over a month between the rain showers and still only managed to find about a pound total. Most of the spots we have always found in are under water. I have hunted this year in spots i don't think a rabbit would have gone. Having shoulder surgery in a couple days so my season is over. Thank you to everyone on here because every time I came home mad & empty handed, you all have made me laugh with your entertaining post. I did also learn about the pheasant backs and found some of those for the first time. Good luck to those who are still hunting and hoping for a better yr in 2018.


----------



## deleted

bmeister said:


> Did one last sweep of our hunting spots today. Been out almost every day for over a month between the rain showers and still only managed to find about a pound total. Most of the spots we have always found in are under water. I have hunted this year in spots i don't think a rabbit would have gone. Having shoulder surgery in a couple days so my season is over. Thank you to everyone on here because every time I came home mad & empty handed, you all have made me laugh with your entertaining post. I did also learn about the pheasant backs and found some of those for the first time. Good luck to those who are still hunting and hoping for a better yr in 2018.


OK young Morel, see you next spring gimp shoulder and all...peace out, Vern


----------



## ray edwards

Brighton Michigan going strong.


----------



## elmgirl

Well I'm on my way back home  this is the part I HATE! I LOVE THE WOODS  next year the last of my babies turns 18 and she's heading to the peace Corp...and I Will be spending every last second of my free time in the woods ! So went in the woods in west bend WI and just wasn't finding anything so headed over to check some spots I hunt in waukesha county one is in a public park and had pick spots everywhere  another spot was property that had been up for sale that I have hit the Jack pot the past couple years but was dry as a bone no form of any kind of mushroom life at all did find a very small antler  and some form of bird skull...so headed down to rock county and FINALLY found some luckily backpacked in spend the night in some beautiful woods over all was a great weekend, can't get through this work week fast enough so I can get back to it !


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> look back one page..he is in Lansing kiddo..


Didn't see had limited signal lol


----------



## deleted

_Just a little reminder...im still lookin for a good ol gal that might want to hunt for MY mushroom...(boat and motor owner optional but a plus)...







_


----------



## wade

robert17 said:


> View attachment 1615
> found a few pounds in lansing Michigan yesterday


GuuuuuuuuuL Daaaang Them are NICE..
I Want some. ...I got t get up there someday
Thank You for the good Reporting


----------



## wade

vern said:


> _Just a little Reminder...im still lookin for a good ol gal that might want to hunt for MY mushroom...(boat and motor owner optional but a plus)...
> View attachment 1653
> _


God Made it that way..Thanks for not being Backwards About it Vern Your never to Old to lick the Jar....i intend to die with some right on my Face


----------



## wade

"elmgirl, post: 99736, member: 10110"]Well I'm on my way back home  this is the part I HATE! I LOVE THE WOODS  next year the last of my babies turns 18 and she's heading to the peace Corp...and I Will be spending every last second of my free time in the woods ! So went in the woods in west bend WI and just wasn't finding anything so headed over to check some spots I hunt in waukesha county one is in a public park and had pick spots everywhere  another spot was property that had been up for sale that I have hit the Jack pot the past couple years but was dry as a bone no form of any kind of mushroom life at all did find a very small antler  and some form of bird skull...so headed down to rock county and FINALLY found some luckily backpacked in spend the night in some beautiful woods over all was a great weekend, can't get through this work week fast enough so I can get back to it !
View attachment 1637
[/QUOTE]

Beautiful ..thanks for sharing


----------



## deleted

So Wade...whats the morel of the story ? you still on the hunt or did you hang up your camo for the year..


----------



## robert17

elmgirl said:


> @robert17 are you in indiana, what county


I live in north webster indiana but drove up to lansing Michigan yesterday to one off my spots I found last year visiting some family that live in eaton rapids


----------



## robert17

found these two old ones today in north webster the season is over here


----------



## wade

vern said:


> So Wade...whats the morel of the story ? you still on the hunt or did you hang up your camo for the year..


I wanted to go today Sooooo bad....
The temps & Rain over the last 7
days ..have Great chance of showing some late spots ..if they exist out there..
The only way to know is to go..
Yes still gonna hunt 2 days a week on thru May. ..and some summer hunting then Fall and then winter. .
Only Reason I didn't go today is cause We are finishing up some House Painting. .


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> i would definitely be open next season to some of us getting together to hit Hoosier forest and see what happens.


Yea me to. Guess it helps a lil when ya might have a spot to check since it's such a vast area


----------



## guff76

bmeister said:


> Did one last sweep of our hunting spots today. Been out almost every day for over a month between the rain showers and still only managed to find about a pound total. Most of the spots we have always found in are under water. I have hunted this year in spots i don't think a rabbit would have gone. Having shoulder surgery in a couple days so my season is over. Thank you to everyone on here because every time I came home mad & empty handed, you all have made me laugh with your entertaining post. I did also learn about the pheasant backs and found some of those for the first time. Good luck to those who are still hunting and hoping for a better yr in 2018.


Well glad we could entertain ya lol. See you can learn something on here, I believe you are the third person about the pheasants back myself included. Till next season have a good one


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> _Just a little reminder...im still lookin for a good ol gal that might want to hunt for MY mushroom...(boat and motor owner optional but a plus)...
> View attachment 1653
> _


Damn Vern is she 18 n 1 day old lol you ol Man. By the way it looks she prolly don't have a boat n motor unless mom n dad do lol


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Well I'm on my way back home  this is the part I HATE! I LOVE THE WOODS  next year the last of my babies turns 18 and she's heading to the peace Corp...and I Will be spending every last second of my free time in the woods ! So went in the woods in west bend WI and just wasn't finding anything so headed over to check some spots I hunt in waukesha county one is in a public park and had pick spots everywhere  another spot was property that had been up for sale that I have hit the Jack pot the past couple years but was dry as a bone no form of any kind of mushroom life at all did find a very small antler  and some form of bird skull...so headed down to rock county and FINALLY found some luckily backpacked in spend the night in some beautiful woods over all was a great weekend, can't get through this work week fast enough so I can get back to it !
> View attachment 1637


Glad had a good trip n with some finds makes it a road trip like that even better


----------



## elmgirl

Very tired today from all the walking this weekend, got off work early and where I worked at today there was just one dead tree after another bark just falling off and even though I believe the season to be over here I still could not resist checking but as I figured, nothing. Have decided I'm going to Michigan this weekend, they are having some good finds there


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Yea me to. Guess it helps a lil when ya might have a spot to check since it's such a vast area


Not sure what part of Hoosier forest you are wanting to hunt but I hunt the Hoosier forest section in Paoli..... I can tell you that if you GPS "little Africa" that will lead you to a cemetery go past it less than a mile there is a pull off on the left hand side (pass a little house on a curve) enter in there it's usually always good hunting there however there are pull offs all over in that area paoli is actually got alot of good hunting in alot of spots


----------



## Guest

Why couldn't we have this weather a month ago when we were suppose to have it? I think I know what happened though.. Vern fed mother nature too many roofies.. Now she has brain damage and it caused her to mix up the months of April and May.. So If you had a bad mushroom season this year, now you have a legitimate reason to blame Vern..

I went out for a few hours this morning.. I didn't find anything.. Not even a single dried out mushroom.. I may go out one more time this weekend.. I'm having a hard time believing my late spot isn't gonna give me any mushrooms this year..


----------



## jgd2011

I am new to this forum. I am in the cashton, wi area. Anyone have any ideas...is the season pretty much over?


----------



## deleted

Unfortunately..even I dont have any influence over mother nature..lol. 
it is crazy though, but spring seams to be going backwards right now. its been so cold that i saw a flasher _describing_ what was under his rain coat. one might think that the season was just about to start...not finish..


----------



## deleted




----------



## deleted

_*The fat lady is warming up her voice..lol








*_


----------



## mmh

Just saw pictures of about thirty HUGE Yellows found in the county (LaGrange) just west of me. Big foot does exist.


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> Inthewild, I think after your story about the 7 iron I'm gonna look for a set of clubs just for that reason, I'm not golf with them that's for sure lol. Why the 7 iron any reason or just preference? Or will any club do?


Guff, sorry for slow reply, just getting back to a computer after chasing morel dreams. I found 3 dozen or so on one tree and left 24 to grow at another. I could try to put together some BS answer on the choice on the 7 iron but I don't have time or skill set. The 7 iron seems to be my perfect height when flipped upside down and used as a cane. You would need to see what works for you. I'm not a golfer either...although I would be great at it. Heck who would want to be away from your family and in a higher tax bracket? Enjoy


----------



## mmh

guff76 said:


> Inthewild, I think after your story about the 7 iron I'm gonna look for a set of clubs just for that reason, I'm not golf with them that's for sure lol. Why the 7 iron any reason or just preference? Or will any club do?


Guff, I have taken a golf club (putter) into the woods for several years for many of the same reasons. I too have found that they are better for pushing aside plants and brush because of the head on the club and the stiffness of the shaft and it would be a better weapon (if needed) that a walking stick. I have broken two for reasons I do not want to discuss. Go to a garage sale and buy an old beat up set of golf clubs and you will have sticks for a long time.


----------



## elmgirl

Morels cooked in pig lard are the best


----------



## deleted

@elmgirl...do stores actually sell pig lard or do i need a pig...would bacon grease be a good go too if i dont have the lard or a pig...
And while we are on the topic of Pig..why do they call a hamburger a hamburger when it is not made out of ham...hmmmmm
And why is it that when you put a burger on the grill, no matter how big it is...its never as big as the bun when its finished...hmmmmm


----------



## elmgirl

@vern lol
bacon grease will work, I don't have a pig either...but i buy pig lard from either the amish store or the lil country store that is owned by quakers.... but ive had morels cooked in butter like most people say but does not compare to the way i was brought up eating them which was fried in pig lard...


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> @vern lol
> bacon grease will work, I don't have a pig either...but i buy pig lard from either the amish store or the lil country store that is owned by quakers.... but ive had morels cooked in butter like most people say but does not compare to the way i was brought up eating them which was fried in pig lard...


_two things...i have always deep fried mine in veggie oil double dipped in egg and flower with a pinch of Cayenne pepper.. 
#too, i reminded everyone a week or so ago that at this point...i didnt have anything better to do than bug the crap out of who ever is left here..._


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> @vern lol
> bacon grease will work, I don't have a pig either...but i buy pig lard from either the amish store or the lil country store that is owned by quakers.... but ive had morels cooked in butter like most people say but does not compare to the way i was brought up eating them which was fried in pig lard...


I have never used pig lard but usually use half real butter and half olive oil. With the olive oil they will not burn as easily in the skillet. We also like to do sweet potatoes with them in another skillet. Yummy
My step son saves his bacon grease ( its uncured, the real thing) and uses it for popcorn the old fashioned way in a pot on the stove, it is fantastic but not so healthy.


----------



## elmgirl

of course vern the best pig lard is if you can get your hands on some back fat and make your own lard lol


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> of course vern the best pig lard is if you can get your hands on some back fat and make your own lard lol


yeah right...that's gonna happen...lmao
i would need my own elmgirl to make that happen...


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> I have never used pig lard but usually use half real butter and half olive oil. With the olive oil they will not burn as easily in the skillet. We also like to do sweet potatoes with them in another skillet. Yummy
> My step son saves his bacon grease ( its uncured, the real thing) and uses it for popcorn the old fashioned way in a pot on the stove, it is fantastic but not so healthy.


pig lard is the best way to cook anything! it does not burn either or smoke, and although over the years people have began to believe lard is unhealthy, but it has less saturated fat than butter it makes the best fried chicken, and roasted veggies  i too love olive oil but still favor the pig lard and as for the sweet potatoes have you ever tried slicing them coating them with olive oil and sprinkling cinnamon on them and roasting them they are the BEST


----------



## Guest

My grandpa was a hog farmer.. When I was growing up my mom cooked everything in lard.. We always had a 5 gallon bucket full of it in the pantry.. My grandpa used to put it on his toast instead of butter, and my grandma would put it in her pie crust dough.. Lard really does make everything taste better..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> pig lard is the best way to cook anything! it does not burn either or smoke, and although over the years people have began to believe lard is unhealthy, but it has less saturated fat than butter it makes the best fried chicken, and roasted veggies  i too love olive oil but still favor the pig lard and as for the sweet potatoes have you ever tried slicing them coating them with olive oil and sprinkling cinnamon on them and roasting them they are the BEST


You are so right elmgirl. Chicken, potatoes ,eggs and most things are better in real lard. Make sure you don't get the processed crap. I haven't tried mushrooms that way, but I will now. A lot of food just won't cook right in other oils. And contrary to modern BS. Lard is healthier than the processed gmo and pesticide ridden crap the big stores sell. My grandparents had a small farm and lived on most of the so called bad food. Aka,lard,red meat.sausage and potatoes and so forth. My grandmother lived to be 99 and my grandfather lived to be 86.

@vern, you can get real lard at any real butcher shop. Just make sure its the real deal.


----------



## elmgirl

morelas must-shroom said:


> You are so right elmgirl. Chicken, potatoes ,eggs and most things are better in real lard. Make sure you don't get the processed crap. I haven't tried mushrooms that way, but I will now. A lot of food just won't cook right in other oils. And contrary to modern BS. Lard is healthier than the processed gmo and pesticide ridden crap the big stores sell. My grandparents had a small farm and lived on most of the so called bad food. Aka,lard,red meat.sausage and potatoes and so forth. My grandmother lived to be 99 and my grandfather lived to be 86.
> 
> @vern, you can get real lard at any real butcher shop. Just make sure its the real deal.


thats the way i was raised...on the so called bad food the best lard you can get is to make your own... try it sometime you wont be disappointed and its real easy. just google where you can buy back fat or leaf fat cut it in strips then dice them put them in a deep pan on medium low on burner stirring quite often it will take about 5-8 min before you will see the oil starting to come out you will want to have a small strainer and preferrably a piece of cheesecloth to line the strainer drain the oil off frequently i use lil mason jars to pour it in and let the fat cook until it produces no more oil but do not throw those crispies away they taste very good especially with your morning eggs this will make quite a few jars of your own lard and is great


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> pig lard is the best way to cook anything! it does not burn either or smoke, and although over the years people have began to believe lard is unhealthy, but it has less saturated fat than butter it makes the best fried chicken, and roasted veggies  i too love olive oil but still favor the pig lard and as for the sweet potatoes have you ever tried slicing them coating them with olive oil and sprinkling cinnamon on them and roasting them they are the BEST


I do the sweet potatoesin olive oil on a low temp to get them cooked through then turn up the heat to get a little brown/burn. yummy and very nutritional.


----------



## elmgirl

finderoftheshrooms said:


> My grandpa was a hog farmer.. When I was growing up my mom cooked everything in lard.. We always had a 5 gallon bucket full of it in the pantry.. My grandpa used to put it on his toast instead of butter, and my grandma would put it in her pie crust dough.. Lard really does make everything taste better..


That's how we did it too put it on biscuits cooked biscuits with it the world is just sold into hi dollar crap nowadays


----------



## mmh

Earlier today I posted about pictures of bigfoots found in Lagrange county and I did find two nice yellows Sunday, So I would like to quote a great American and my personal hero, Brother Blutto from the movie Animal House. "Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? NO, and its not over until WE say its over". Next weekend may be to late but I've gotta try one last time.


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> That's how we did it too put it on biscuits cooked biscuits with it the world is just sold into hi dollar crap nowadays


I have an aunt that still uses lard in her pie crusts. Best damn pie crust ever.


----------



## mmh

I have a recipe for a dish that I have frequently taken to Holiday gatherings. Cook up a pound or two of bacon, when bacon is done take out of skillet and sauté a lot of diced onions and Almond slivers in the bacon grease until slivers start to brown. Pour this over a baking dish filled with green beans. (thawed and drained if they were frozen)Then crumble the bacon over the top. Add diced pimentos if you like for added color then bake at 350 till done. Pretty yummy.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Earlier today I posted about pictures of bigfoots found in Lagrange county and I did find two nice yellows Sunday, So I would like to quote a great American and my personal hero, Brother Blutto from the movie Animal House. "Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? NO, and its not over until WE say its over". Next weekend may be to late but I've gotta try one last time.


Damn the torpedoes...full speed ahead i say !!!


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> You are so right elmgirl. Chicken, potatoes ,eggs and most things are better in real lard. Make sure you don't get the processed crap. I haven't tried mushrooms that way, but I will now. A lot of food just won't cook right in other oils. And contrary to modern BS. Lard is healthier than the processed gmo and pesticide ridden crap the big stores sell. My grandparents had a small farm and lived on most of the so called bad food. Aka,lard,red meat.sausage and potatoes and so forth. My grandmother lived to be 99 and my grandfather lived to be 86.
> 
> @vern, you can get real lard at any real butcher shop. Just make sure its the real deal.


lol..just when i thought i would switch from oil in my fryer to Crisco..you through this butcher shop business at me. in the unlikely event that i dont make it to see the butcher...would you recommend the Crisco or not guys ??
is Crisco even lard ? i dont even know..lol i do recall that i have seen lard at the store, maybe i should use that...hmmm


----------



## deleted

i feel compelled to tell some ******* jokes but i will refrain...lol
what the hell...A guy is walking around in a supermarket yelling, "Cris-co, Cris-co?" A store clerk says to him, "Sir, the Crisco is in Aisle Five." He says, "Im not looking for cooking Crisco, Im calling my wife." The clerk says, "Your wife is named Crisco?" He says, "No, I only call her that in public." The clerk says, "What do you call her when youre home?" He says, "Lard ass."


----------



## morelas must-shroom

I wouldn't recommend cisco Vern. And the lard in regular stores is hydrogenated. Not very good. If you can't find real lard try a healthier oil. Non gmo sunflower oil might be good and would probably work in your fryer.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Or you could say to hell with being healthy, smoke a fatty and cook them up like always. Besides who cares about healthy when it comes to fried Shrooms anyway.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Mmh, I'll be out there with you and you are right about animal house and Belushi. Blues brothers slso.


----------



## wade

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Why couldn't we have this weather a month ago when we were suppose to have it? I think I know what happened though.. Vern fed mother nature too many roofies.. Now she has brain damage and it caused her to mix up the months of April and May.. So If you had a bad mushroom season this year, now you have a legitimate reason to blame Vern..
> 
> I went out for a few hours this morning.. I didn't find anything.. Not even a single dried out mushroom.. I may go out one more time this weekend.. I'm having a hard time believing my late spot isn't gonna give me any mushrooms this year..


Keep Going Finder!!! Carry a lounger chairs with you..the kind that lay back and have leg rest to kick back on...And whether you find morels or not..just enjoy the Hunt..
Then Kick back out there BURN ONE 
and *Relax in Peace ..* 
We Shroom Hunters have such a Great Life


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> lol..just when i thought i would switch from oil in my fryer to Crisco..you through this butcher shop business at me. in the unlikely event that i dont make it to see the butcher...would you recommend the Crisco or not guys ??
> is Crisco even lard ? i dont even know..lol i do recall that i have seen lard at the store, maybe i should use that...hmmm


I think Crisco is basically the solid form of vegetable oil.. If you can't find lard just save your bacon grease and mix it with vegetable oil.. The bacon grease will help flavor the vegetable oil and give it higher smoke point.. Or, you could always order a couple piglets from the interweb, raise them until they're nice and plump, and then make your own lard..


----------



## Guest

wade said:


> Keep Going Finder!!! Carry a lounger chairs with you..the kind that lay back and have leg rest to kick back on...And whether you find morels or not..just enjoy the Hunt..
> Then Kick back out there BURN ONE
> and *Relax in Peace ..*
> We Shroom Hunters have such a Great Life


I can't argue with that advice.. There's nothing better than sharing a fatty with mother nature..


----------



## wade

Man...Yall..Talkin some good cooking Talk...I'm gonna put my Sweetheart on here to Read All this☺ Cool Thanks Everyone


----------



## wade

Does Anyone Eat or Cook with Garlic?


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I think Crisco is basically the solid form of vegetable oil.. If you can't find lard just save your bacon grease and mix it with vegetable oil.. The bacon grease will help flavor the vegetable oil and give it higher smoke point.. Or, you could always order a couple piglets from the interweb, raise them until they're nice and plump, and then make your own lard..


lol..im afraid i would just end up with a bunch of piggy's with names similar to the ones i call my cat...lmao


----------



## kpfist

elmgirl said:


> Well I'm on my way back home  this is the part I HATE! I LOVE THE WOODS  next year the last of my babies turns 18 and she's heading to the peace Corp...and I Will be spending every last second of my free time in the woods ! So went in the woods in west bend WI and just wasn't finding anything so headed over to check some spots I hunt in waukesha county one is in a public park and had pick spots everywhere  another spot was property that had been up for sale that I have hit the Jack pot the past couple years but was dry as a bone no form of any kind of mushroom life at all did find a very small antler  and some form of bird skull...so headed down to rock county and FINALLY found some luckily backpacked in spend the night in some beautiful woods over all was a great weekend, can't get through this work week fast enough so I can get back to it !
> View attachment 1637


Great haul there!


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> @wade Garlic is one of the best things to eat if you want to keep the skeeters off you.


Thats Cool.. I intend to start Eating a lot of Garlic. ..This year


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> Earlier today I posted about pictures of bigfoots found in Lagrange county and I did find two nice yellows Sunday, So I would like to quote a great American and my personal hero, Brother Blutto from the movie Animal House. "Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? NO, and its not over until WE say its over". Next weekend may be to late but I've gotta try one last time.


*YOU DAMM RIGHT !!! 
@mmh and Everyone ....ONWARDS !!!*


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> Does Anyone Eat or Cook with Garlic?


Definitely.... I cook alot of things w garlic especially roasted carrots and potatoes but another thing that is good with garlic is broccoli I cook fresh broccoli on the stove top with butter garlic and sea salt n it's yummy


----------



## noskydaddy

Any y'all grabbing ramps out of the forests?
@wade?


----------



## noskydaddy

I buy my nutritional supplements from a well respected 
M.D. named Dr. Joel Fuhrman.

Maybe you've seen him on PBS?
Or read his excellent books? 
"Eat to Live" is profound.

The Mushroom Supplement I buy from him contains the 
*TOP 10 immune-supporting fungus known to humankind. *

These include:
_Maitake, Reishi, Turkey Tail, Shiitake, Lion's Mane, Chaga, 
among others.
_
They're just now realizing how crucial a role that fungus 
plays in our "gut biome" and our overall health in general._
_
This cannot be overlooked if you need immune support.
And some of you aren't spring chickens! 

Very cool to see the _very mushrooms we hunt _advancing 
science and human health further.


*NEW RECIPE*
Fuhrman has a new "*Crispy Mushroom FRIES Recipe" *that 
just sounds too good! Link below. ENJOY!










*https://www.drfuhrman.com/recipes/2138*


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> Any y'all grabbing ramps out of the forests?
> @wade?
> 
> View attachment 1719
> View attachment 1720


I have not gathered any Ramps...Perhaps I will TODAY


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Definitely.... I cook alot of things w garlic especially roasted carrots and potatoes but another thing that is good with garlic is broccoli I cook fresh broccoli on the stove top with butter garlic and sea salt n it's yummy


Wooo. You make it sound Real Good..


----------



## wade

And I here Garlic is good in many other ways as well ..I wish I'd brought a clove or two with me...
I'll try to bring some ramps out also tonight
I'm getting a late start but here I go now...
headed for TURTLE TOE. .then straight on through to ..Cold Spring and Cold Spring Creek.. and Cold Spring Marsh..
thats bout 2 miles Out...I'll hunt them thoroughly and till 7:30pm then try to Hunt my way back to the
Easter Rock and Ant'y Knoll before Dark..
then walk back to the car by moonlight & flashlight ..
I will Report in after 9:00pm
See Yall then
low battery so shuting off now


----------



## wade

Man.. its NICE














Out Here


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Any y'all grabbing ramps out of the forests?
> @wade?
> 
> View attachment 1719
> View attachment 1720


NoSky, you are throwing away the best part of the ramps my man.. The whole plant is edible.. Put the greens in a blender with some heavy cream and chicken stock.. Then dump that mixture into a sauce pan, salt and pepper to taste, and bring it to a slow boil.. Turn the heat down to medium, let it simmer for half an hour, and then eat it.. I call it Cream Of Ramp Soup.. It goes perfect with fried mushrooms..


----------



## noskydaddy

finderoftheshrooms said:


> NoSky, you are throwing away the best part of the ramps my man.. The whole plant is edible.. Put the greens in a blender with some heavy cream and chicken stock.. Then dump that mixture into a sauce pan, salt and pepper to taste, and bring it to a slow boil.. Turn the heat down to medium, let it simmer for half an hour, and then eat it.. I call it Cream Of Ramp Soup.. It goes perfect with fried mushrooms..


Who said I threw out the leaves Holmes?
I eat 'em. 

But I did NOT know about your nice little recipe.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> Who said I threw out the leaves Holmes?
> I eat 'em.
> 
> But I did NOT know about your nice little recipe.
> Thanks for sharing.


I was assuming based on what I was seeing, my bad.. Props to you for eating your greens.. If you like pickled vegetables, ramps pickle very well also.. I almost like them better pickled than raw..


----------



## Inthewild

mmh said:


> Guff, I have taken a golf club (putter) into the woods for several years for many of the same reasons. I too have found that they are better for pushing aside plants and brush because of the head on the club and the stiffness of the shaft and it would be a better weapon (if needed) that a walking stick. I have broken two for reasons I do not want to discuss. Go to a garage sale and buy an old beat up set of golf clubs and you will have sticks for a long time.


mmh, it ain't an axe, just guessing. lol I've been contemplating not writing on the forum while drinking, but haven't found a way to type in my sleep. After a few of these, I'm out!


----------



## wade

ZERO ZERO TODAY. .
it is Beautiful and the Feelings out there today. ..Man ...Wonderful. 
But No Morels....
*Will Someone in Monroe county Please find Some, I don't want to stop believing! !!*


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Not sure what part of Hoosier forest you are wanting to hunt but I hunt the Hoosier forest section in Paoli..... I can tell you that if you GPS "little Africa" that will lead you to a cemetery go past it less than a mile there is a pull off on the left hand side (pass a little house on a curve) enter in there it's usually always good hunting there however there are pull offs all over in that area paoli is actually got alot of good hunting in alot of spots


You will have to show use the way next year


----------



## guff76

Damn haven't been on for couple days but crap just got home from work 1:30 a.m. n read all this n now I'm hungry lol. So who has all these plates of food?


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Damn haven't been on for couple days but crap just got home from work 1:30 a.m. n read all this n now I'm hungry lol. So who has all these plates of food?


Good morning Mr Guff...i am guessing that your season is over ?
next year i dont see why a few of us cant get together and hit Hoosier forest my friend..


----------



## parrothead

Wade your a brave man wearing all that camo during turkey season. Be careful.


----------



## ogrecharger

noskydaddy said:


> Any y'all grabbing ramps out of the forests?
> @wade?
> 
> View attachment 1719
> View attachment 1720


They are delicious! I learned a bit about sustainable harvesting last year, and it's worth a quick Google search.

Basically, harvest no more than 25% of any patch you find, and leave the roots in the ground, cutting about 2/3 of the way down the bulb. They take a long time to grow back, so these things are important (even though the forests are usually covered around here).


----------



## ogrecharger

noskydaddy said:


> Who said I threw out the leaves Holmes?
> I eat 'em.
> 
> But I did NOT know about your nice little recipe.
> Thanks for sharing.


You can also put them in a food processor with butter and then roll it in plastic wrap and put in freezer - slice a round or two off and put over a steak, or potatoes, or anything else


----------



## Ronny Stoppenhagen

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I can't argue with that advice.. There's nothing better than sharing a fatty with mother nature..[/QUOT





wade said:


> Keep Going Finder!!! Carry a lounger chairs with you..the kind that lay back and have leg rest to kick back on...And whether you find morels or not..just enjoy the Hunt..
> Then Kick back out there BURN ONE
> and *Relax in Peace ..*
> We Shroom Hunters have such a Great Life


"Burn one and relax". That's a giving win out in the woods.


----------



## deleted

mighty quiet around here...


----------



## nicholas4

I like the discussion about all that surrounds morel hunting in the spring. It's good to hear about ramps and cooking tips too. Morels are THE prize but I do also enjoy finding ramps, a shed antler or some pheasant back. Do any of you harvest and eat pheasant back if you come across it?


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> mighty quiet around here...


It's starting to look like a ghost town.. Won't be long before the tumbleweeds and tarantulas take over.. Is anyone else planning on going after Chanterelles, Chickens, or Hens, later this year?


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Good morning Mr Guff...i am guessing that your season is over ?
> next year i dont see why a few of us cant get together and hit Hoosier forest my friend..


Yea more or less I guess, I haven't been able to get out. It's a frickin flood zone up here. Yea sounds awesome buddy


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's starting to look like a ghost town.. Won't be long before the tumbleweeds and tarantulas take over.. Is anyone else planning on going after Chanterelles, Chickens, or Hens, later this year?


Hell it's more like floating logs n fish lol. I would but know nothing of them as of yet!


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's starting to look like a ghost town.. Won't be long before the tumbleweeds and tarantulas take over.. Is anyone else planning on going after Chanterelles, Chickens, or Hens, later this year?


the only chicken i will be looking for will be fried..lol
where do ya have to go for the Chanterelles, im to far south. didnt know that they grew in Indiana..


----------



## Morel hound 79

Waiting for fall..... Last years shrooms


----------



## mmh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's starting to look like a ghost town.. Won't be long before the tumbleweeds and tarantulas take over.. Is anyone else planning on going after Chanterelles, Chickens, or Hens, later this year?


I will be hunting hens for my second year and hope to try Chants also but obviously am very new to them, any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## nicholas4

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's starting to look like a ghost town.. Won't be long before the tumbleweeds and tarantulas take over.. Is anyone else planning on going after Chanterelles, Chickens, or Hens, later this year?


Love hens! They are a close second to morels for me. Will definitely be out after them. Chickens are more abundant but not quite as tasty. Haven't come upon chants yet. Would love to try them.


----------



## sporemaster

Is this chicken of the woods? I was out turkey hunting today and found it. It wasn't on a tree, but an oak that had been cut down was 1 or 2 feet away.

EDIT: After doing a little research, I'm thinking this is the cincinnatus species of chicken of the woods. It has the white underside and was growing off the root of a dead oak tree. Opinions?


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Hell it's more like floating logs n fish lol. I would but know nothing of them as of yet!


well then you should learn about chicken of the woods because they are SO GOOD! they actually taste like a really good piece of chicken....but becareful most people do get a lil stomach irritation the first time they eat them but they are one of the best mushrooms. I'd say they are second to morels!


----------



## elmgirl

well about an hour and a half i will be on the road headed to Michigan... hoping to bring back more morels


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> the only chicken i will be looking for will be fried..lol
> where do ya have to go for the Chanterelles, im to far south. didnt know that they grew in Indiana..


Vern, I'm assuming Chanterelles grow in your part of the state, but honestly I'm not sure.. The only wild mushrooms I have hands on experience with are morels.. I'm trying to learn as much as possible about hen of the woods, chicken of the woods, and chanterelles, before the season is upon us..



Morel hound 79 said:


> View attachment 1749
> View attachment 1750
> View attachment 1751
> View attachment 1750
> View attachment 1749
> 
> Waiting for fall..... Last years shrooms


Damn man, looks like you had a good fall last year.. I know mushrooms are dependant upon the weather and unpredictable, but when do the Hens normally start showing themselves in Indiana?



mmh said:


> I will be hunting hens for my second year and hope to try Chants also but obviously am very new to them, any tips would be appreciated.


This will be my first year hunting them.. I figure If I can find morels, then finding a big ass cluster of hen of the woods should be easy.. I know Indy_Nebo has some experience with chants.. I'm not sure if he's still checking this forum though.. I'm hoping on persuading him to let me tag along on a few of his hunts this fall..



sporemaster said:


> Is this chicken of the woods? I was out turkey hunting today and found it. It wasn't on a tree, but an oak that had been cut down was 1 or 2 feet away.
> 
> EDIT: After doing a little research, I'm thinking this is the cincinnatus species of chicken of the woods. It has the white underside and was growing off the root of a dead oak tree. Opinions?
> 
> View attachment 1774
> View attachment 1775
> View attachment 1776


I'm not sure man.. When in doubt throw it out..


----------



## Morel hound 79

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Vern, I'm assuming Chanterelles grow in your part of the state, but honestly I'm not sure.. The only wild mushrooms I have hands on experience with are morels.. I'm trying to learn as much as possible about hen of the woods, chicken of the woods, and chanterelles, before the season is upon us..
> 
> 
> 
> Damn man, looks like you had a good fall last year.. I know mushrooms are dependant upon the weather and unpredictable, but when do the Hens normally start showing themselves in Indiana?
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my first year hunting them.. I figure If I can find morels, then finding a big ass cluster of hen of the woods should be easy.. I know Indy_Nebo has some experience with chants.. I'm not sure if he's still checking this forum though.. I'm hoping on persuading him to let me tag along on a few of his hunts this fall..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure man.. When in doubt throw it out..


I find the hens by me around the end of September through the end of boctober.


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> well about an hour and a half i will be on the road headed to Michigan... hoping to bring back more morels


You better do good girl !! i would like to see one more good find from someone this season.
probably my last week to hang in here.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Give it a couple weeks Vern. Not like you have a hot date or a conference with the NSA on your calendar. Call me stupid or maybe I'd just rather be in the woods versus in the house. At any rate I'm giving my late spots one more chance tomorrow. Then off to Michigan on the 19th. Maybe elmgirl,mmh or I will score. Stay tuned and hopefully one of us will post something really good.


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Give it a couple weeks Vern. Not like you have a hot date or a conference with the NSA on your calendar. Call me stupid or maybe I'd just rather be in the woods versus in the house. At any rate I'm giving my late spots one more chance tomorrow. Then off to Michigan on the 19th. Maybe elmgirl,mmh or I will score. Stay tuned and hopefully one of us will post something really good.


Absolutely my friend, ill hang two more weeks no problem.
i wasn't gonna be completely gone, i knew a few of you guys were going north to hunt.
For a moment a couple of days ago i entertained the idea of a road trip north myself but my health this year could be better. next year i plan to go full tilt...


----------



## deleted

ill tell you what could be awesome...our membership here grew nicely this year. if we can build more early next year i would love to get together as many members as possible and meet somewhere central like Brown County or like. pick a good Sat. or Sunday when its hot in central Ind and have a hunt and a potluck picnic dinner after. play a little music recorded or live... a beer or three...you see the idea..


----------



## elmgirl

you are right Vern i better do good, it may end up being my last chance to hunt for morels this year  i was going to the boyne fest but not sure im going to be able to make it since ive been taking off work so much... so im hoping to bring back plenty of morels this trip, i have an uncle that used to hunt morels but now his age and legs wont allow it so im counting on bringing some back to suprise him with!


----------



## noskydaddy

*So what did everyone LEARN this year?*

_I'll start..._

1) I learned I need to take an entire month off of everything
during morel season because these day-to-day tasks really 
eat into a guy/gals hunt time.

2) I learned (or maybe have known) that the weather _rarely _cooperates
and there is no ideal time to do anything outdoors so you may as well
do it anyway. That's what Wade does!

3) I learned that I can extend my morel season by hunting black morels first
and then grays, blondes, and bigfoots.

I also learned that there are some *other *really choice mushrooms
in the woods, and that can also extend ones season, and provide
yet another reason to get into the woods.

4) I learned that Lyme Disease is spreading throughout the U.S.
faster than ever before and it's a great idea to take PREVENTIVE
action to avoid a long-term chronic illness. (That includes a full
body check after getting home)

5) And finally, I learned that *SHARING information *-
even in a supremely secretive hobby like morel mushroom hunting - 
opens the door for others to openly share information as well.

And, as a result, we all benefit from such great communication.
Beginner, intermediate, and advanced hunters alike.

I'm curious what others have learned this season???


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> *So what did everyone LEARN this year?*
> 
> _I'll start..._
> 
> 1) I learned I need to take an entire month off of everything
> during morel season because these day-to-day tasks really
> eat into a guy/gals hunt time.
> 
> 2) I learned (or maybe have known) that the weather _rarely _cooperates
> and there is no ideal time to do anything outdoors so you may as well
> do it anyway. That's what Wade does!
> 
> 3) I learned that I can extend my morel season by hunting black morels first
> and then grays, blondes, and bigfoots.
> 
> I also learned that there are some *other *really choice mushrooms
> in the woods, and that can also extend ones season, and provide
> yet another reason to get into the woods.
> 
> 4) I learned that Lyme Disease is spreading throughout the U.S.
> faster than ever before and it's a great idea to take PREVENTIVE
> action to avoid a long-term chronic illness. (That includes a full
> body check after getting home)
> 
> 5) And finally, I learned that *SHARING information *-
> even in a supremely secretive hobby like morel mushroom hunting -
> opens the door for others to openly share information as well.
> 
> And, as a result, we all benefit from such great communication.
> Beginner, intermediate, and advanced hunters alike.
> 
> I'm curious what others have learned this season???


well nice goin pal...you took all of the good ideas......lol
basically what i learned the importance of searching out new area when the season is nearly over. i found a couple of really nice spots where i found some dying shrooms so now i know where to go back to. also the need to carry a compass which i have been bad about (not to mention a couple of un-named guys here..lol).
other than that since i am retired i can go whenever i want..lol.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> mighty quiet around here...


Shut up, we're resting


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> well about an hour and a half i will be on the road headed to Michigan... hoping to bring back more morels


Right on ! Enjoy, Give it All You Got elmgirl


----------



## morelas must-shroom

noskydaddy said:


> *So what did everyone LEARN this year?*
> 
> _I'll start..._
> 
> 1) I learned I need to take an entire month off of everything
> during morel season because these day-to-day tasks really
> eat into a guy/gals hunt time.
> 
> 2) I learned (or maybe have known) that the weather _rarely _cooperates
> and there is no ideal time to do anything outdoors so you may as well
> do it anyway. That's what Wade does!
> 
> 3) I learned that I can extend my morel season by hunting black morels first
> and then grays, blondes, and bigfoots.
> 
> I also learned that there are some *other *really choice mushrooms
> in the woods, and that can also extend ones season, and provide
> yet another reason to get into the woods.
> 
> 4) I learned that Lyme Disease is spreading throughout the U.S.
> faster than ever before and it's a great idea to take PREVENTIVE
> action to avoid a long-term chronic illness. (That includes a full
> body check after getting home)
> 
> 5) And finally, I learned that *SHARING information *-
> even in a supremely secretive hobby like morel mushroom hunting -
> opens the door for others to openly share information as well.
> 
> And, as a result, we all benefit from such great communication.
> Beginner, intermediate, and advanced hunters alike.
> 
> I'm curious what others have learned this season???


Noskydaddy, all excellent points. Can't add a lot. Time to hunt regularly and check prime areas frequently is key. I missed a lot of mushrooms because they got old before I returned to pick them. I keep learning my trees a little more each year and that is a big help. Like Vern said finding new areas at seasons end for next year is important. Lastly, although I don't like chemicals, I've been treating my clothes with permethrin


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Whoops wrong button. As I was saying I have been using permethin the last several years. One tick on my arm the last five years only because it was uncovered. When they get on my clothes they just fall back off. Last but not least if you hunt alone and go deep into unfamiliar territory you should probably have a GPS as well as a compass. You can mark really good areas so you can find them in the future also.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> you are right Vern i better do good, it may end up being my last chance to hunt for morels this year  i was going to the boyne fest but not sure im going to be able to make it since ive been taking off work so much... so im hoping to bring back plenty of morels this trip, i have an uncle that used to hunt morels but now his age and legs wont allow it so im counting on bringing some back to suprise him with!


Good luck Elmgirl. Keep us posted. Hope you find some for your uncle.


----------



## ogrecharger

noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1779


Try cutting them about 2/3 of the way down the bulb, instead of pulling the roots out of the ground - it will keep the patch sustained for years to come.


----------



## mmh

Elm Girl, Morelas Must-Shroom
My Brother got up North this morning, he hadn't found any as of 11am but talked to some people that said they have been starting to find them. The forecasted temps. for the up coming week look good for growth but he did say its dry and I don't see much rain in the forecast. We will be heading up the 19th, good luck and hope to hear some good reports from you. Morealas, I'm sure we will be in the neighborhood and will try to keep in contact with you by text.


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> Noskydaddy, all excellent points. Can't add a lot. Time to hunt regularly and check prime areas frequently is key. I missed a lot of mushrooms because they got old before I returned to pick them. I keep learning my trees a little more each year and that is a big help. Like Vern said finding new areas at seasons end for next year is important. Lastly, although I don't like chemicals, I've been treating my clothes with permethrin


What is permethrin and where can I buy it? Thanks


----------



## Inthewild

mmh said:


> What is permethrin and where can I buy it? Thanks


mmh, I got spray bottle from Walmart, about $10. Says will treat two sets of clothing.

http://www.morels.com/threads/minnesota-morels-2017.93396/page-18#post-98823


----------



## morelas must-shroom

mmh said:


> What is permethrin and where can I buy it? Thanks


mmh, permethin is heavy duty bug repellent. Much stronger than 100 percent deet. You can buy it at any Walmart in the camping department. You can't put it on your self. Just hang your clothes on a fence or something and spray the exterior good. Then let them dry good and you're all set. Be careful not to breathe it in. I wear a dust mask and do it on a calm day. Hit the pants legs the heaviest. That's where most ticks start the attack. It might have a slight odor at first,but it doesn't last.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

mmh said:


> What is permethrin and where can I buy it? Thanks


mmh, I forgot to tell you it's made by Sawyer and its in a yellow box.


----------



## Inthewild

Inthewild said:


> mmh, it ain't an axe, just guessing. lol I've been contemplating not writing on the forum while drinking, but haven't found a way to type in my sleep. After a few of these, I'm out!


mmh and Guff, While on my Morel journeys I am finding more uses of the Ole 7 iron. I lightly scratches an itch, where ever that my be. It knocks the Ticks off the grass in front of you. I didn't do it on a portion of my venture and had 9 of them on me in 50 yards. It pushes snakes aside without roughing up. Enjoy


----------



## mmh

Inthewild, Morelas Thank you


----------



## deleted

Inthewild said:


> mmh and Guff, While on my Morel journeys I am finding more uses of the Ole 7 iron. I lightly scratches an itch, where ever that my be. It knocks the Ticks off the grass in front of you. I didn't do it on a portion of my venture and had 9 of them on me in 50 yards. It pushes snakes aside without roughing up. Enjoy


I might add that it works pretty well on a long par three..lol
also works ok on an auto window if you are Tigers wife..


----------



## noskydaddy

Still some to be had out there!


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> ill tell you what could be awesome...our membership here grew nicely this year. if we can build more early next year i would love to get together as many members as possible and meet somewhere central like Brown County or like. pick a good Sat. or Sunday when its hot in central Ind and have a hunt and a potluck picnic dinner after. play a little music recorded or live... a beer or three...you see the idea..


I'm definitely game for starting an Indiana Thread Mushroom Hunt and Ho Down.. Hell, we could go all out and make it an annual festival if enough people are interested.. I could probably even talk the car dealership I work for into sponsoring it..


----------



## deleted

Now thats what im talkin about. mabie a little jackpot action for the hunt. bring your family's, bring your fatties, bring your skillets...Elmgirl can bring the Lard..lol..


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Still some to be had out there!
> 
> View attachment 1795


Nice job pal...i had confidence in you the whole time...lol


----------



## Guest

We could make it like a morel hunting contest, and have pay outs for the biggest mushroom, the most mushrooms, and the smallest mushroom.. Kind of like a fishing tournament, only with mushrooms instead of fish.. We could call it the Morel Masters Classic.. I think it could be the next big thing.. Hell Vern, you may end up on a wheeties box if you can win the damn thing..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> We could make it like a morel hunting contest, and have pay outs for the biggest mushroom, the most mushrooms, and the smallest mushroom.. Kind of like a fishing tournament, only with mushrooms instead of fish.. We could call it the Morel Masters Classic.. I think it could be the next big thing.. Hell Vern, you may end up on a wheeties box if you can win the damn thing..


_More like a Metamucil box..lol_


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1802


_*Thats bad...thats very bad..lmfao*_


----------



## Guest

noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1802


ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> _*Thats bad...thats very bad..lmfao*_


Damn Vern you don't get no respect. Funny as hell though. Good one Noskydaddy.


----------



## Guest

We could hold tournaments in every state.. The top hunters in each state would qualify for the classic at the end of the season.. Holy shit Batman, did I really just invent competitive mushroom hunting??


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Although being referred to as Jenner in any context might be crossing the line.


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> We could hold tournaments in every state.. The top hunters in each state would qualify for the classic at the end of the season.. Holy shit Batman, did I really just invent competitive mushroom hunting??


_As you can see above...i already have two sponsors lined up..
Im working on a deal with Depends as we speak._


----------



## noskydaddy

Efforting...


----------



## noskydaddy




----------



## morelas must-shroom

noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1804


You are one sick f__K dude! !!


----------



## deleted

Check out those pecks...pretty sweet..


noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1804


----------



## deleted




----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> Still some to be had out there!
> 
> View attachment 1795


Thanks for the pic it gives me more hope for a hunt this Sunday


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> View attachment 1804


Thanks Nosky (HEAVY sarcasm) There is no way I will be able to unsee Vern's head on a woman's body. If I die from night terrors in bed tonight its on your head buddy.


----------



## Guest

I just landed you another endorsement deal Vern..


----------



## mmh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> View attachment 1808
> 
> I just landed you another endorsement deal Vern..


I wonder if there is anyone on the board that could do some modifications to his buggy.
Maybe a lift kit, some large tires, and some sort of buzz saw apparatus on the front so the man can get through the woods?


----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> Thanks for the pic it gives me more hope for a hunt this Sunday


I plan on getting more too!


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> well then you should learn about chicken of the woods because they are SO GOOD! they actually taste like a really good piece of chicken....but becareful most people do get a lil stomach irritation the first time they eat them but they are one of the best mushrooms. I'd say they are second to morels!


----------



## guff76

Wow that is some good stuff lmao


----------



## mmh

Its 2:46 A.M. Have to go to bed, I have seen the posts of very disturbing pics with Vern's head involved in some manner. I hope tomorrow's posts will not creep me out as much as todays did. Thanks again Nosky You are a mean, mean, man


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> View attachment 1808
> 
> I just landed you another endorsement deal Vern..


that would be handy when i go hunt at the Grand Canyon huh.

yeah, they are gonna hook me up with one of those industrial baby's like you see some of those hogs riding at Walmart...hay, this might get me hooked up with Walmart..lol


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> Its 2:46 A.M. Have to go to bed, I have seen the posts of very disturbing pics with Vern's head involved in some manner. I hope tomorrow's posts will not creep me out as much as todays did. Thanks again Nosky You are a mean, mean, man


Lmao


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Its 2:46 A.M. Have to go to bed, I have seen the posts of very disturbing pics with Vern's head involved in some manner. I hope tomorrow's posts will not creep me out as much as todays did. Thanks again Nosky You are a mean, mean, man


check for "test"


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> View attachment 1808
> 
> I just landed you another endorsement deal Vern..


_I think that Finder has been hunting down south for the "wrong" kind of shrooms..(or in his case..the right kind of shrooms).._


----------



## deleted

Does anyone here know for sure if and or when Oyster shrooms grow way down here in southern In. ?


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> _I think that Finder has been hunting down south for the "wrong" kind of shrooms..(or in his case..the right kind of shrooms).._


I wish I knew a spot where those kind of shrooms grow.. It's been years since I've been able to get my hands on any magic fungus.. Supposedly there's an active mushroom called a Blue Foot that grows wild down around the Louisville area.. They find them around horse stables growing in the horse shit.. I'm sure they probably grow in cow shit also.. Do you know of any cow pastures we could raid one night? It would give you a chance to break your new hooveround in..


----------



## elmgirl

Well it's only my second time hunting northern Michigan for morels, and I must say I can think of alot of other things I'd rather do here (like fish or hunt me a bear) when it comes to chasing morels I really prefer Wisconsin....seriously thinking about taking another weekend. Trip next weekend lol until then I'm headed to southern Michigan to wake up n try my luck there


----------



## elmgirl

Vern I have tons of cows behind my house lol I'll watch for magic shrooms for you


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I wish I knew a spot where those kind of shrooms grow.. It's been years since I've been able to get my hands on any magic fungus.. Supposedly there's an active mushroom called a Blue Foot that grows wild down around the Louisville area.. They find them around horse stables growing in the horse shit.. I'm sure they probably grow in cow shit also.. Do you know of any cow pastures we could raid one night? It would give you a chance to break your new hooveround in..


_LOL finder...i used to know some peeps when i lived in Wash St. that loved them. they would find them in cow pastures.
Back in the 70s when i was in the army, me and two buddies went to the cow pastures and found shrooms in the cow piles...took them to the place we rented and brewed tea with them...put on some heavy tunes, lights down...just chillin to the max...and all we ended up with was some god awful tasting water with i dont know what kind of shrooms in it. needless to say...those wernt it..lol. thats the only time i even thought about looking for them.

@elmgirl, as you can see...you quoted the wrong hippie here about this...lmao_


----------



## deleted

By the way Finder...i DO know a guy that i could hook you up with about that but it would be a pretty bad idea to post it here i think...


----------



## deleted

My God the things we talk about here other than morels..lol..its like we just cant get away from the thread. it is additive i admit..also a lot of fun awaiting the official end of the season. the other threads i peek at are far too boring (no offense kids)...
Im still waiting for Elmgirl and morelas to find there passports and make it across the border into Canada...


----------



## mmh

I still have not been able to sleep after yesterdays pics of Vern. I am thinking I should seek some sort of professional help on Monday or if needed maybe the local urgent care could set me up with some heavy duty (no Vern in my dreams) sleep enhancers.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> My God the things we talk about here other than morels..lol..its like we just cant get away from the thread. it is additive i admit..also a lot of fun awaiting the official end of the season. the other threads i peek at are far too boring (no offense kids)...
> Im still waiting for Elmgirl and morelas to find there passports and make it across the border into Canada...


It could happen Vern as I will be retired next season and my passport has been burning a hole in my pocket .lol A more likely scenario would be to head west. A guy on one of the western boards says they hunt the bighorn mountain range through most of June. I usually go out west every fall anyway so why not try a June shrooming trip. All I need is gas money as there are places to free camp everywhere out there.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

But right now I'm concentrating on Michigan next weekend.


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> It could happen Vern as I will be retired next season and my passport has been burning a hole in my pocket .lol A more likely scenario would be to head west. A guy on one of the western boards says they hunt the bighorn mountain range through most of June. I usually go out west every fall anyway so why not try a June shrooming trip. All I need is gas money as there are places to free camp everywhere out there.


Good morning my good man. i sure wish i was going with ya but not in the cards for me right now.


----------



## wade

*What did I Learn this year*
Wow...uhh..Wow Wow
I've been pondering on this for days now...
Hmmm Hmmmmm.....
So many things.....
What does it Boil down to? 
Hmmm. . Still Pondering on that...?? Hmmm
*Meanwhile we have*
16,300 Bulbs of ...
*Completely Certified Organic Garlic *
In the Ground all around 20" tall and 
We are pulling weeds that we knew were gettin ahead of us while we were 
Loving our Morel Hunting....
Now we're Loving on Our Garlic from early till late every day. .
We will be Harvesting the Week of July 4th. 
Then this Fall we will Increase and Plant 40,000


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Well it's only my second time hunting northern Michigan for morels, and I must say I can think of alot of other things I'd rather do here (like fish or hunt me a bear) when it comes to chasing morels I really prefer Wisconsin....seriously thinking about taking another weekend. Trip next weekend lol until then I'm headed to southern Michigan to wake up n try my luck there


_*WOW...*what a woman..after my own heart...bet she owns a boat and motor for sure..i could adopt her, she could be the daughter i never had..._


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> @vern from one vet to another, thank you for your sacrifice


Thank you for that my brother and same to you sir. it was the end of Vietnam for me...i was processing the last ones out from over there.
unfortunately, back then...there wernt a lot of "thank yous" going around but that's OK, we didn't do it for that..


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> My God the things we talk about here other than morels..lol..its like we just cant get away from the thread. it is additive i admit..also a lot of fun awaiting the official end of the season. the other threads i peek at are far too boring (no offense kids)...
> Im still waiting for Elmgirl and morelas to find there passports and make it across the border into Canada...


no passport needed lol


----------



## elmgirl

@wade wow that's alot of garlic!
@vern I'll b glad when you do find a boat and motor so I can borrow it to mushroom hunt some of the coves I've been dying to get to at the lake by my house


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Thank you for that my brother and same to you sir. it was the end of Vietnam for me...i was processing the last ones out from over there.
> unfortunately, back then...there wernt a lot of "thank yous" going around but that's OK, we didn't do it for that..


I know you Guys were trying to Help People and fighting for the well being of loved ones and children back home here also..I'm So Glad you Made in Back ..
THANK YOU ALL
*Peace and Happiness to You*


----------



## wade

[email protected]
And... Certified Organic Garlic is 
The New Gold Rush...
you can accidentally make $20,000 per acre
and way more by putting in a little effort. .
Its easy to grow. And Easy to Sell..
You gotta! Grow ya some!
if You or anyone wants to Grow. ...
We can help & show you how


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> [email protected]
> And... Certified Organic Garlic is
> The New Gold Rush...
> you can accidentally make $20,000 per acre
> and way more by putting in a little effort. .
> Its easy to grow. And Easy to Sell..
> You gotta! Grow ya some!
> if You or anyone wants to Grow. ...
> We can help & show you how
> View attachment 1843
> View attachment 1845
> View attachment 1846


wow wade thats awesome i would love to accidentally make 20,000 off some garlic, problem is i neglect the garden i have now... its this daggone mushroom season i keep chasing mushrooms come home and the weeds have taken over everything lol i did not know organic garlic was so big maybe i will try it hmmmmm its a thought


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> wow wade thats awesome i would love to accidentally make 20,000 off some garlic, problem is i neglect the garden i have now... its this daggone mushroom season i keep chasing mushrooms come home and the weeds have taken over everything lol i did not know organic garlic was so big maybe i will try it hmmmmm its a thought


Yep @elmgirl. .its a tuff balance. ..Cause I ain't tryin to slow down Morel Hunting. .
And intend to begin chasing more.
and Hopefully some Early hunting over west into the Mark Twain. .


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> [email protected]
> And... Certified Organic Garlic is
> The New Gold Rush...
> you can accidentally make $20,000 per acre
> and way more by putting in a little effort. .
> Its easy to grow. And Easy to Sell..
> You gotta! Grow ya some!
> if You or anyone wants to Grow. ...
> We can help & show you how
> View attachment 1843
> View attachment 1845
> View attachment 1846


Thats awesome dude. pardon my ignorance but i have just one question...i see plants in the ground....what is it that makes it "organic" sir ?


----------



## elmgirl

im going to attempt chasing them one more time this coming weekend, not sure if it will be wisconsin or up to boyne... but after that im done im about to get back to working lol but that garlic is sounding pretty good it would be more than enough for my trip to hike the appalachian trail


----------



## wade

*We will Finish our life out..Morel Hunting 
and Raising Certified Organic Garlic. .
We are So Very Happy about it.*


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Thats awesome dude. pardon my ignorance but i have just one question...i see plants in the ground....what is it that makes it "organic" sir ?


No Pardon for you My Brother cause
* We like You the Way You Are VERN*
Organic. .=N.O.P. National Organic Plan
and their are Guidelines. .They are Simple
Some are;
*no conventional ANYTHING
*like Miracle Grow etc...is a no no
*no conventional Herbicide like Round-up
* no pesticides likewise
UNLESS UNLESS! !!
a prose is Certified by O.M.R.I.
*all manure is considered ORGANIC now
except certain types of hog manure
*city drinking water is Certified as is well creek river and lake water...
its all kinda like that


----------



## elmgirl

@wade so who do you sell it to


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> @wade so who do you sell it to


Garlic is the number.two most used spice in the world. ..almost Everyone buys it..
but if I narrow it down to whom mostly buy Ours. ..its mostly anyone educated or not ..
that are well off financially or not..
But have one thing in common. .
*They don't want to eat slow poisoning foods..
and they understand the difference between Real Certified Organic. .
and the fake kinda organic shit from typical grocery stores *


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> But right now I'm concentrating on Michigan next weekend.


Morelas must-shroom. Mushroom Mary and I will be leaving Friday about 7 a.m.
I have your cell # unless you changed it. I would like to know if you still have mine in case of any roadside emergencies. If yours hasn't changed and you have mine, no need to post. Will be in contact with you up North. Good Luck my friend


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> No Pardon for you My Brother cause
> * We like You the Way You Are VERN*
> Organic. .=N.O.P. National Organic Plan
> and their are Guidelines. .They are Simple
> Some are;
> *no conventional ANYTHING
> *like Miracle Grow etc...is a no no
> *no conventional Herbicide like Round-up
> * no pesticides likewise
> UNLESS UNLESS! !!
> a prose is Certified by O.M.R.I.
> *all manure is considered ORGANIC now
> except certain types of hog manure
> *city drinking water is Certified as is well creek river and lake water...
> its all kinda like that


_Well cool...i guess that means that i can call my weed organic i guess.._


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> Garlic is the number.two most used spice in the world. ..almost Everyone buys it..
> but if I narrow it down to whom mostly buy Ours. ..its mostly anyone educated or not ..
> that are well off financially or not..
> But have one thing in common. .
> *They don't want to eat slow poisoning foods..
> and they understand the difference between Real Certified Organic. .
> and the fake kinda organic shit from typical grocery stores *


Wade, My wife has a big flower bed in the back yard and has "generously" allotted me a 3 by 5 area that I have been putting tomato plants in. The lovely wife is Italian so we use garlic in about everything but oatmeal. I would love to grow my own . What are the Soil Ph, sun, water, Etc. requirements? Thanks for any info.


----------



## elmgirl

Well it's only a few but better than none...and after an exhausting weekend it is a quick dinner


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> _Well cool...i guess that means that i can call my weed organic i guess.._


----------



## wade

vern said:


> _Well cool...i guess that means that i can call my weed organic i guess.._


Yep...Smoky it


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> Wade, My wife has a big flower bed in the back yard and has "generously" allotted me a 3 by 5 area that I have been putting tomato plants in. The lovely wife is Italian so we use garlic in about everything but oatmeal. I would love to grow my own garlic. What are the Soil Ph, sun, water, Etc. requirements? Thanks for any info.


Garlic is almost bullet proof. ..so it kinda don't matter. .
*it grows in most any conditions
*practically drought proff
*pest don't like it
*dear don't like it
*mice don't like it
* depending on the type you grow its almost completely disease proff.
However if you want to take care of it it will do really well.
*ph 6.6-- 6.8
*pop the bulbs apart
* plant individual cloves 6"-8" apart and in rows 6"-8" or more apart
*but 8"x 8" is good & plenty space
*1/2 inch of rain per week is perfect
*full sun is perfect or some shade is ok
*plant early spring or RIGHT now 
*or plant like I do each fall Oct Nov


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Garlic is almost bullet proof. ..so it kinda don't matter. .
> *it grows in most any conditions
> *practically drought proff
> *pest don't like it
> *dear don't like it
> *mice don't like it
> * depending on the type you grow its almost completely disease proff.
> However if you want to take care of it it will do really well.
> *ph 6.6-- 6.8
> *pop the bulbs apart
> * plant individual cloves 6"-8" apart and in rows 6"-8" or more apart
> *but 8"x 8" is good & plenty space
> *1/2 inch of rain per week is perfect
> *full sun is perfect or some shade is ok
> *plant early spring or RIGHT now
> *or plant like I do each fall Oct Nov


You impress me more and more each day @wade!
GREAT WORK!


----------



## noskydaddy

Managed *9 tough morels* today. Lots of walking. Lots of looking.
In any event, what a gorgeous hike among the trees and earth's true splendor.


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> You impress me more and more each day @wade!
> GREAT WORK!


Hay..Thanks Brother Man...
and likewise. .
Everyone here has some cool stuff goin on.
Good Times here for All to Enjoy so ...
Thanks ...out to Everyone


----------



## morelas must-shroom

mmh said:


> Morelas must-shroom. Mushroom Mary and I will be leaving Friday about 7 a.m.
> I have your cell # unless you changed it. I would like to know if you still have mine in case of any roadside emergencies. If yours hasn't changed and you have mine, no need to post. Will be in contact with you up North. Good Luck my friend


Yep,everything is the same. My daughter and her boyfriend might be coming also. Might have to stay in a campground instead of my normal spots. I will be there about the same time as you. Leaving about 5:00 am. I will be in touch via text. Good luck.


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> View attachment 1849


Vern I see in the pic that it was certified, Just wondering if you have been certified by mental health care professionals?


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> Garlic is almost bullet proof. ..so it kinda don't matter. .
> *it grows in most any conditions
> *practically drought proff
> *pest don't like it
> *dear don't like it
> *mice don't like it
> * depending on the type you grow its almost completely disease proff.
> However if you want to take care of it it will do really well.
> *ph 6.6-- 6.8
> *pop the bulbs apart
> * plant individual cloves 6"-8" apart and in rows 6"-8" or more apart
> *but 8"x 8" is good & plenty space
> *1/2 inch of rain per week is perfect
> *full sun is perfect or some shade is ok
> *plant early spring or RIGHT now
> *or plant like I do each fall Oct Nov


Wade, After my questions and you informative response I have one more question and this one is gonna sound real stupid. Where can I buy the starts? Thanks, Your idiot pal MMH


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> Managed *9 tough morels* today. Lots of walking. Lots of looking.
> In any event, what a gorgeous hike among the trees and earth's true splendor.
> 
> View attachment 1852
> View attachment 1853
> View attachment 1854


Nosky, You take great pics, Thanks


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern I see in the pic that it was certified, Just wondering if you have been certified by mental health care professionals?


_they gave up on me many moons ago dude..._


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> _they gave up on me many moons ago dude..._


Don't give up my good man, somewhere out there is a whole team of them that could explain to all of us what's goin on in that head. I'm thinking after their explanation I may need help dealing with what they found.


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> Wade, After my questions and you informative response I have one more question and this one is gonna sound real stupid. Where can I buy the starts? Thanks, Your idiot pal MMH


Well..there are many many many certified organic garlic providers to choose from..
I have my favorite ..
BUT supplies are thin this time of year..
I will have a look at my own stock in the morning. ..I may have a little left that could be planted now..
Otherwise I'll have All those 16,300 Bulbs available in the Week of July 4th. .
They will be Perfect for Eating Cooking and or Fall Planting.
MMH..I don't remember where your location is Near..But I can ship you some if I find any in the Mor.... ahh fuckit. Im just loffing here..let me jump up and go have a look ill be back in a few Man...


----------



## noskydaddy

morelas must-shroom said:


> Yep,everything is the same. My daughter and her boyfriend might be coming also. Might have to stay in a campground instead of my normal spots. I will be there about the same time as you. Leaving about 5:00 am. I will be in touch via text. Good luck.


Fellas, please keep us posted on your venture up to Michigan.


----------



## wade

Yes..We still have Plenty ..in Good shape..
if you happen to be able to meet Near Marion County Fairgrounds..tomorrow..you can pick some up..or..i can ship some to you..if thats the case You will need Our Email.. myor[email protected]
and for anyone else here that would Ever like to contact Me for any reason there ya go


----------



## Ronny Stoppenhagen

If 


morelas must-shroom said:


> But right now I'm concentrating on Michigan next weekend.


if ya don't mind me asking, where at in Michigan ya going? I went to 
Baldwin Michigan which is west side oh about mid part of state. Didn't find any the locals said I was to late. I found that hard to believe but... anyway if ya got any advice I'd appreciate it thanks and good luck in Michigan.


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> No Pardon for you My Brother cause
> * We like You the Way You Are VERN*
> Organic. .=N.O.P. National Organic Plan
> and their are Guidelines. .They are Simple
> Some are;
> *no conventional ANYTHING
> *like Miracle Grow etc...is a no no
> *no conventional Herbicide like Round-up
> * no pesticides likewise
> UNLESS UNLESS! !!
> a prose is Certified by O.M.R.I.
> *all manure is considered ORGANIC now
> except certain types of hog manure
> *city drinking water is Certified as is well creek river and lake water...
> its all kinda like that


I'm sure the first year is the hardest cause gotta get everything you need to do it. Hell I have about an extra acre of land, would have to get a tiller for tractor, pig farmer down the road sure I could get manure from him, and a new back lol cause your prolly doing alot of bending over.


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> View attachment 1857
> 
> Yes..We still have Plenty ..in Good shape..
> if you happen to be able to meet Near Marion County Fairgrounds..tomorrow..you can pick some up..or..i can ship some to you..if thats the case You will need Our Email.. [email protected]
> and for anyone else here that would Ever like to contact Me for any reason there ya go[/QUOTE
> Do places/people buy it by the pound? How much ya sale it for? Is garlic like onions starts out in a little bulb?
> I think you have people thinking about this lol


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Well it's only a few but better than none...and after an exhausting weekend it is a quick dinner
> View attachment 1847
> View attachment 1848


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> View attachment 1849


I think the ink would make it uncertified lol


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Ronny Stoppenhagen said:


> If
> 
> if ya don't mind me asking, where at in Michigan ya going? I went to
> Baldwin Michigan which is west side oh about mid part of state. Didn't find any the locals said I was to late. I found that hard to believe but... anyway if ya got any advice I'd appreciate it thanks and good luck in Michigan.


I go up between Gaylord and the Mackinaw Bridge. The top 1/4 of the lower peninsula. Its just starting to get good up that way.


----------



## Ronny Stoppenhagen

morelas must-shroom said:


> I go up between Gaylord and the Mackinaw Bridge. The top 1/4 of the lower peninsula. Its just starting to get good up that way.


Thanks a lot for info. Hope you tear em up. Let me know how it goes up there, I might head back up if there popping. Good luck to ya.


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> I'm sure the first year is the hardest cause gotta get everything you need to do it. Hell I have about an extra acre of land, would have to get a tiller for tractor, pig farmer down the road sure I could get manure from him, and a new back lol cause your prolly doing alot of bending over.


Hi Guff .. Wade here...
I use to Farm one Thousand acres, that was a lot of hard work..
Garlic is Not very Demanding. .
Not very hard on the back..
and your working for yourself
so you work it at your own personal pace
*If you have any amount of ground large or Small. .Then you gotta do this!!*


----------



## wade

I think I typed in our email down wrong.
should be; [email protected]


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> I'm sure the first year is the hardest cause gotta get everything you need to do it. Hell I have about an extra acre of land, would have to get a tiller for tractor, pig farmer down the road sure I could get manure from him, and a new back lol cause your prolly doing alot of bending over.


Just don't use the pig manure lol


----------



## noskydaddy

morelas must-shroom said:


> I go up between Gaylord and the Mackinaw Bridge. The top 1/4 of the lower peninsula. Its just starting to get good up that way.


From what I see Michigan is in play. 
Locations however appear to be sporadic for producing results.
My guess this is based on rain distribution.

But for someone to say "you're too late", that's just BS!


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Its 2:46 A.M. Have to go to bed, I have seen the posts of very disturbing pics with Vern's head involved in some manner. I hope tomorrow's posts will not creep me out as much as todays did. Thanks again Nosky You are a mean, mean, man


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> View attachment 1860


What no shrooms in their?


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> View attachment 1860


Looks like your dreaming about fishin


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Looks like your dreaming about fishin


At some point we (including you girl) must move on to whats next on the list..


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> At some point we (including you girl) must move on to whats next on the list..


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> At some point we (including you girl) must move on to whats next on the list..


P.S., i hope that plate you had last night tasted as good as it looked...yum-yum


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> By the way Finder...i DO know a guy that i could hook you up with about that but it would be a pretty bad idea to post it here i think...


Yeah it probably wouldn't be good to post that here.. I'll send you my email address in a private message..


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Well it's only my second time hunting northern Michigan for morels, and I must say I can think of alot of other things I'd rather do here (like fish or hunt me a bear) when it comes to chasing morels I really prefer Wisconsin....seriously thinking about taking another weekend. Trip next weekend lol until then I'm headed to southern Michigan to wake up n try my luck there


_*The Bear who requested to be anonymous asked me to relay this message to Elmgirl...










*_


----------



## Guest

Well boys and girls, it's definitely over for central Indiana.. I went out for a few hours this morning and failed to discover any desirable fungus.. It's a beautiful day though.. I think I'm going to spend the rest of my day off on a river bank getting baked and fishing..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Yeah it probably wouldn't be good to post that here.. I'll send you my email address in a private message..


While i was thinking about it...over the past few years here, several folks here have requested to speak with me privately and i have had no problem providing this secondary email address. i am always free to help with anything that i might be able to or for just a how ya doing...so if anyone feels the need...please feel free... [email protected] ..


----------



## noskydaddy

1 in the loneliest number...but way better than ZERO!


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> 1 in the loneliest number...but way better than ZERO!
> 
> View attachment 1866


_*I love it..you crazy guy..*_


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> P.S., i hope that plate you had last night tasted as good as it looked...yum-yum


It was Vern ....and that's OK it may take me a week or 2(or 3) to stop staring down those irresistible trees while driving down the road but I love fishing camping and hunting so I got plenty on the to do list but I also got one more shot at getting some morels and if not me morels must-shroom or one of the others. Plus wade has me thinking really hard about planting some garlic


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> _*The Bear who requested to be anonymous asked me to relay this message to Elmgirl...
> 
> View attachment 1864
> *_
> *Lol Vern...*


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> It was Vern ....and that's OK it may take me a week or 2(or 3) to stop staring down those irresistible trees while driving down the road but I love fishing camping and hunting so I got plenty on the to do list but I also got one more shot at getting some morels and if not me morels must-shroom or one of the others. Plus wade has me thinking really hard about planting some garlic


Hey, elmgirl I probably shouldn't tell you this as you say this is your last weekend trip. For the last 4 out of 5 years I've found more mushrooms in northern Michigan on Memorial Day weekend than the weekend before. Most of those were late cool years, but I guarantee you if I wasn't watching my daughters three dogs this Memorial day weekend I would go back up. This had been a strange year weather wise, but the forecast for the northern lower peninsula looks really good to me for the next couple of weeks. Good luck this weekend wherever you go.


----------



## elmgirl

Thanks. Knowing me I'll probably be going that weekend as well, for the last two yrs I've been in northern Wisconsin on memorial weekend did real good the first year last year not so good I think this weekend I'm going to boyne really wanted to go to Wisconsin mainly because I've been going there for years and I know more places but since the majority of the people want to go to Michigan I guess that's where I'll b trying my luck this weekend. Good luck to you too hope you find a mother lode


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> View attachment 1860


I saw the x-ray with the fish. I was expecting to see something more like Night crawlers, but I guess its you brain so you can have anything you want in there.


----------



## noskydaddy

elmgirl said:


> Thanks. Knowing me I'll probably be going that weekend as well, for the last two yrs I've been in northern Wisconsin on memorial weekend did real good the first year last year not so good I think this weekend I'm going to boyne really wanted to go to Wisconsin mainly because I've been going there for years and I know more places but since the majority of the people want to go to Michigan I guess that's where I'll b trying my luck this weekend. Good luck to you too hope you find a mother lode


Yes, @elmgirl, Michigan is the place for morels! 
Hands down.

Maybe in time, you'll come to love it like we do.

I'm oppo of you: you can have Wisconsin!
I'll take Michigan all day long!

As you know, the cost of entry for anything good 
is a lot of blood, sweat, and tears. Morels are no exception.

You have the drive, so stay with it. It will pay off.
I just don't know when.


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> Hey, elmgirl I probably shouldn't tell you this as you say this is your last weekend trip. For the last 4 out of 5 years I've found more mushrooms in northern Michigan on Memorial Day weekend than the weekend before. Most of those were late cool years, but I guarantee you if I wasn't watching my daughters three dogs this Memorial day weekend I would go back up. This had been a strange year weather wise, but the forecast for the northern lower peninsula looks really good to me for the next couple of weeks. Good luck this weekend wherever you go.


I would be going up Memorial day weekend if it weren't for high school graduations and I have one the week after that too. Damn


----------



## mmh

I went out this afternoon and found one under a Tulip. I was walking out towards my car and set down on a log to rest. I learned today that I prefer to be in the woods late in the day as the sun sets its rays illuminate certain areas, so there are pockets light and pockets of darker areas. I like that contrast. That's what I learned.


----------



## elmgirl

noskydaddy said:


> Yes, @elmgirl, Michigan is the place for morels!
> Hands down.
> 
> Maybe in time, you'll come to love it like we do.
> 
> I'm oppo of you: you can have Wisconsin!
> I'll take Michigan all day long!
> 
> As you know, the cost of entry for anything good
> is a lot of blood, sweat, and tears. Morels are no exception.
> 
> You have the drive, so stay with it. It will pay off.
> I just don't know when.


I like Michigan my sister lives there it is a beautiful place I guess it's just like when I started hunting Wisconsin at first it was frustrating cause I didn't know many places but I learned that it took alot of trips some finding morels and some not but scouted different places put alot of hours in the woods there and before long it became home away from home I know there's good mushroom hunting in Michigan I just got to get me some spots


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> Thanks. Knowing me I'll probably be going that weekend as well, for the last two yrs I've been in northern Wisconsin on memorial weekend did real good the first year last year not so good I think this weekend I'm going to boyne really wanted to go to Wisconsin mainly because I've been going there for years and I know more places but since the majority of the people want to go to Michigan I guess that's where I'll b trying my luck this weekend. Good luck to you too hope you find a mother lode


Like noskydaddy said. It's all about time and effort and learning new territory. Michigan is more well known for morels than Wisconsin, but it's all abut being in the outdoors and loving the area you are in. I have two daughters who live in Michigan and I love the area I hunt up in northern Michigan. (Hint, I go there in the fall sometimes to watch and listen to the elk during the rut). Wisconsin is nice too so I guess it comes down to the area you like and are most familiar with. It took me several years to become familiar with the habitat in northern Michigan so keep at it i youf like the area. Actually there is a place on the Wisconsin /Iowa border on my radar. Add it to the list. lol.


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> Thanks. Knowing me I'll probably be going that weekend as well, for the last two yrs I've been in northern Wisconsin on memorial weekend did real good the first year last year not so good I think this weekend I'm going to boyne really wanted to go to Wisconsin mainly because I've been going there for years and I know more places but since the majority of the people want to go to Michigan I guess that's where I'll b trying my luck this weekend. Good luck to you too hope you find a mother lode





vern said:


> _*The Bear who requested to be anonymous asked me to relay this message to Elmgirl...
> 
> View attachment 1864
> 
> 
> *_


I think that picture is just Vern in a bear costume.


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> I like Michigan my sister lives there it is a beautiful place I guess it's just like when I started hunting Wisconsin at first it was frustrating cause I didn't know many places but I learned that it took alot of trips some finding morels and some not but scouted different places put alot of hours in the woods there and before long it became home away from home I know there's good mushroom hunting in Michigan I just got to get me some spots


ELMGIRL, I love hunting Northern Michigan. I was first taken there to hunt at about the age of 10. I have never hunted anywhere else, there may better places but I know you can find Your spot up there too. I know of the limitations of your vehicle and know exactly where the campground you talked about is and can get you to a point to start within 5 easy driving miles. I think Morealas mustshroom would be happy to help also. You need to take the plunge and be ready to spend some time looking at the area, driving and a lot of walking. We do not have any magic spots, its taken us time to find and learn how to hunt our areas. If you want to be successful you need to put in the time and hopefully with some help of your fellow shroomers you will successful.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

mmh said:


> I think that picture is just Vern in a bear costume.


I don't think it's a costume mmh. Vern just didn't bother to shave this morning.


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> I don't think it's a costume mmh. Vern just didn't bother to shave this morning.


I guess his pic does show a lot of facial hair so its fair to think the rest of his body is the same.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> I guess his pic does show a lot of facial hair so its fair to think the rest of his body is the same.


ok...hahaha, laugh laugh laugh...thats about im good for anymore. 
if you cant laugh at yourself, you got no business laughing at anybody else...except Nosky...he deserves what he gets...lol..


----------



## deleted

like i said earlier...you boys and girl(s) better do well up north or tell a good lie...i dont want no bad news..


----------



## noskydaddy

I see some nice rain coming through most of 
Michigan right now and through tomorrow.

That's magic shroom juice with these temps!

You guys are getting set up for a JAM SESSION!


----------



## elmgirl

mmh said:


> ELMGIRL, I love hunting Northern Michigan. I was first taken there to hunt at about the age of 10. I have never hunted anywhere else, there may better places but I know you can find Your spot up there too. I know of the limitations of your vehicle and know exactly where the campground you talked about is and can get you to a point to start within 5 easy driving miles. I think Morealas mustshroom would be happy to help also. You need to take the plunge and be ready to spend some time looking at the area, driving and a lot of walking. We do not have any magic spots, its taken us time to find and learn how to hunt our areas. If you want to be successful you need to put in the time and hopefully with some help of your fellow shroomers you will successful.


Yea my vehicle puts alot of limitations on things lol I figured that out real quick we went somewhere up near traverse city we were headed to some state land (can't remember the name ) I think around fife lake area we ended up lost thanks to GPS and was in some very remote area another spot we drove to I am very surprised we made it the road or should I say path was very rough but we scouted that area (which was near northern exposure) the area will be a very good spot during the right time we ended up seeing some guys 3 of them obviously heading to a spot (as we were going out we saw they had Michigan plates) since we spent alot of time getting back in those woods I'm assuming they have a good spot back there since it took alot of effort to get back that far once we left the car so I will definitely be going back there to check  I appreciate any help on places to go up that way as I have been wanting to start hunting Michigan since everyone says it's better than Wisconsin I guess I just got to give it time and like you guys keep saying put in the time in the woods (which I usually do anyway ) most of the trips we rarely pay to stay anywhere we usually back pack into the woods and set up camp.


----------



## noskydaddy

morelas must-shroom said:


> Like noskydaddy said. It's all about time and effort and learning new territory. Michigan is more well known for morels than Wisconsin, but it's all abut being in the outdoors and loving the area you are in. I have two daughters who live in Michigan and I love the area I hunt up in northern Michigan. (Hint, I go there in the fall sometimes to watch and listen to the elk during the rut). Wisconsin is nice too so I guess it comes down to the area you like and are most familiar with. It took me several years to become familiar with the habitat in northern Michigan so keep at it i youf like the area. Actually there is a place on the Wisconsin /Iowa border on my radar. Add it to the list. lol.


@morelas must-shroom , my dad lived in Kalkaska when I was a kid
and I loved it up there. The fresh evergreen smell is still in my head.

I went and visited his old cabin on the Rapid River last fall
and it was still there. He lives in Northern Idaho now and 
that place is amazing too!

My girlfriend is from Petoskey and she loves that area.
In fact, most of Michigan is a "shangri-la"

Here is a picture I took of the Mighty Mackinaw Bridge last fall.
Enjoy!


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> @morelas must-shroom , my dad lived in Kalkaska when I was a kid
> and I loved it up there. The fresh evergreen smell is still in my head.
> 
> I went and visited his old cabin on the Rapid River last fall
> and it was still there. He lives in Northern Idaho now and
> that place is amazing too!
> 
> My girlfriend is from Petoskey and she loves that area.
> In fact, most of Michigan is a "shangri-la"
> 
> Here is a picture I took of the Mighty Mackinaw Bridge last fall.
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 1879


Once again Nosky beautiful picture. I believe that you took it from a little viewing park
on the East side, if so I have been there before. I have never seen the bridge at night but We will be staying near there this coming weekend and I must make the effort to get to that viewing site in the P.M. Shroom on all


----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> Once again Nosky beautiful picture. I believe that you took it from a little viewing park
> on the East side, if so I have been there before. I have never seen the bridge at night but We will be staying near there this coming weekend and I must make the effort to get to that viewing site in the P.M. Shroom on all


Thank you and yes sir, just East of the HWY.

Cute little area.

Get a picture if you can! Have fun.


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> It was Vern ....and that's OK it may take me a week or 2(or 3) to stop staring down those irresistible trees while driving down the road but I love fishing camping and hunting so I got plenty on the to do list but I also got one more shot at getting some morels and if not me morels must-shroom or one of the others. Plus wade has me thinking really hard about planting some garlic


We will Never Give up The Hunt..
Soon as we get weeds pulled outta our Garlic next week ..we'll be in the woods again and looking for something, and or just for *FUN*..but right now we're just leaving SHONEYS at West Memphis and getting on Hwy 40 ..Headed for *DALLAS eta 6 hours *


----------



## elmgirl

@morelas must-shroom are you going to be hunting real far north or central area ive been watching the weather and im debating on going as far north as possible or trying the chandler area but it seems far north it may rain most of this week and saturday as well then the boyne area may have rain most of the week but not on saturday and fairly warm temps so im torn lol


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Elmgirl, I would head as far north as Gaylord and then pick my posion. Northeast or Northwest. Depending on what area you know the best and are most interested in exploring. That en tire area from Boyne to Gaylord to Lewiston to the bridge has had the precipitation and temperatures to get them popping . I will be where the Elk are and hopefully very few people. I am expecting a good weekend, but if worse case scenario show's up I will have a nice weekend camping and maybe run into an elk in the pine trees like last year.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

PS. Don't worry about the rain. It's all good up there now. Just take your raim gear for the weekend.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Also, don't forget the long underwear. Cold rainy weekend predicted. Preferably wool.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

morelas must-shroom said:


> Elmgirl, I would head as far north as Gaylord and then pick my posion. Northeast or Northwest. Depending on what area you know the best and are most interested in exploring. That en tire area from Boyne to Gaylord to Lewiston to the bridge has had the precipitation and temperatures to get them popping . I will be where the Elk are and hopefully very few people. I am expecting a good weekend, but if worse case scenario show's up I will have a nice weekend camping and maybe run into an elk in the pine trees like last year.


Keep us posted. I'll be with you in spirit. I used to go with my dad to the Mesick area (40 years ago), then started hunting the Mancelona area until the late 80's when Dad got too immobile to safely hunt. 

I've been threatening to go back up ever since but have never pulled the trigger and wouldn't know where to even begin now. Also, we used to hunt what I know was private land, but back then no one cared. It's a little different now. Anyways, enough rambling. Good luck!


----------



## elmgirl

morelas must-shroom said:


> Elmgirl, I would head as far north as Gaylord and then pick my posion. Northeast or Northwest. Depending on what area you know the best and are most interested in exploring. That en tire area from Boyne to Gaylord to Lewiston to the bridge has had the precipitation and temperatures to get them popping . I will be where the Elk are and hopefully very few people. I am expecting a good weekend, but if worse case scenario show's up I will have a nice weekend camping and maybe run into an elk in the pine trees like last year.


that would be awesome to see an elk! thanks for the advice im def trying to go where there are few people lol


----------



## elmgirl

morelas must-shroom said:


> Also, don't forget the long underwear. Cold rainy weekend predicted. Preferably wool.


yea i know a lil something about that i went to the boyne fest and we were camping and it snowed!!! i was not prepared then again last year in wisconsin it was supposed to be nice that weekend and yep rain and snow!!!


----------



## noskydaddy

I love how "socially anti-social" we all are.
Let's face it, morel hunters are misfits. 
And we like it that way.

I can't concentrate unless I'm hunting alone.
And in peace.

My mind has to be pure and clear. And balanced to zone in.

I find it nearly impossible to hunt with someone
because I'm always obsessing about the other person.

Are they happy?, do they want to leave?, are they 
gonna fall over a log?, why are they always moving so fast?!
Is there an actual reason to yell in the woods???

It takes extreme concentration to focus as intently 
as I do when hunting morels.

In many ways it's exhausting to look at that 
many details on the ground for any length of time.

But, but, but...with all that said, it's very nice to 
have a safe-space like this forum to discuss mushrooms with 
people who share the same passion.

It makes it that much better.

And for that I appreciate you all the way you are:
_Socially Anti-social._


----------



## deleted

As usual ill but in here for a tidbit of an interesting thing that took place where i lived at one time...
Back around 2000, i lived in a little town call Squim in Wash. State right off the Puget sound. i have lived in many states over the years and this was the most glorious place on earth in my view.
An entire herd of Elk lived there in harmony with the people...crazy but true. they would drift in and cross thru town a meander along there way but always near by.
It got to be so bad that they were regularly stopping traffic and could care less who cared. people came from all around to witness this, i saw them many time over the year that i lived there.
Because that the _nuisance _became so great, they had to be air lifted out of there to be relocated elsewhere in the state. it made national news.


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> I love how "socially anti-social" we all are.
> Let's face it, morel hunters are misfits.
> And we like it that way.
> 
> I can't concentrate unless I'm hunting alone.
> And in peace.
> 
> My mind has to be pure and clear. And balanced to zone in.
> 
> I find it nearly impossible to hunt with someone
> because I'm always obsessing about the other person.
> 
> Are they happy?, do they want to leave?, are they
> gonna fall over a log?, why are they always moving so fast?!
> Is there an actual reason to yell in the woods???
> 
> It takes extreme concentration to focus as intently
> as I do when hunting morels.
> 
> In many ways it's exhausting to look at that
> many details on the ground for any length of time.
> 
> But, but, but...with all that said, it's very nice to
> have a safe-space like this forum to discuss mushrooms with
> people who share the same passion.
> 
> It makes it that much better.
> 
> And for that I appreciate you all the way you are:
> _Socially Anti-social._


I share many of these ideas. Hunting with others can be enjoyable but I am always wondering, are they bored? are they hungry, thirsty? And no matter who I am with I feel the responsibility to keep an eye on them. I know it is selfish but I prefer to hunt solo. If I am hungry or thirsty its my own fault for not eating or hydrating before I went in.


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> As usual ill but in here for a tidbit of an interesting thing that took place where i lived at one time...
> Back around 2000, i lived in a little town call Squim in Wash. State right off the Puget sound. i have lived in many states over the years and this was the most glorious place on earth in my view.
> An entire herd of Elk lived there in harmony with the people...crazy but true. they would drift in and cross thru town a meander along there way but always near by.
> It got to be so bad that they were regularly stopping traffic and could care less who cared. people came from all around to witness this, i saw them many time over the year that i lived there.
> Because that the _nuisance _became so great, they had to be air lifted out of there to be relocated elsewhere in the state. it made national news.


I have seen one Elk up around where Morealas hunts. My wife did see a bear in that same general area while we were driving down a back road. Wish I could have seen it.


----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> I share many of these ideas. Hunting with others can be enjoyable but I am always wondering, are they bored? are they hungry, thirsty? And no matter who I am with I feel the responsibility to keep an eye on them. I know it is selfish but I prefer to hunt solo. If I am hungry or thirsty its my own fault for not eating or t hydrating before I went in.


Right, and I have no issue when fishing or hunting with people in general.
But when it comes to mushroom hunting, I prefer to be alone.

I can only purely concentrate on this difficult hobby
by limiting as many variables as possible.

And people hold a lot of variables! 
LOL


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Right, and I have no issue when fishing or hunting with people in general.
> But when it comes to mushroom hunting, I prefer to be alone.
> 
> I can only purely concentrate on this difficult hobby
> by limiting as many variables as possible.
> 
> And people hold a lot of variables!
> LOL


the only way i would hunt with someone, they would need to be professional about it. a person that know the ropes and you dont need to watch so much..


----------



## mmh

I saw a bird in the woods last weekend that I cannot identify and hope some one can help. It was considerably larger than common woodland birds. The flight was strong and fast, the wings seemed a bit swept back. It just looked out of place flying through the woods about 15 ft. off of the ground. I guess I think birds of prey as more of an open air hunter. Anybody have any ideas on what it may be or a site that I could contact to help with I.D.


----------



## jashroomer

My guess would be an owl of some sort.


----------



## deleted

jashroomer said:


> My guess would be an owl of some sort.


Being inside the woods..Owl was my first thought ?


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Right, and I have no issue when fishing or hunting with people in general.
> But when it comes to mushroom hunting, I prefer to be alone.
> 
> I can only purely concentrate on this difficult hobby
> by limiting as many variables as possible.
> 
> And people hold a lot of variables!
> LOL


----------



## deleted

_If a tree falls in the woods and there is no one to hear it, does it still make a sound...

If Vern tells a joke and there is no one left to hear it...is it still funny..._


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> the only way i would hunt with someone, they would need to be professional about it. a person that know the ropes and you dont need to watch so much..


To be sure, there are a few people I would hunt shrooms with...

My old (since passed) morel mentor for 1. 
And my girlfriend is more proficient and patient 
than perhaps I'd like to think.
So, that's good.

But nothing beats heading out into the field all alone in peace!


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> _If a tree falls in the woods and there is no one to hear it, does it still make a sound...
> 
> If Vern tells a joke and there is no one left to hear it...is it still funny..._


I'm guessing it would still funny cause you heard it


----------



## mmh

jashroomer said:


> My guess would be an owl of some sort.


Its head was more streamlined than an owls.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

mmh said:


> Its head was more streamlined than an owls.


mmh, I have had red-tailed hawks fly past my treestands when I'm deer hunting. 15 or 20 feet above the ground. Not very often, but every couple of years or so. It's probably some type of hawk. Try Google for Indiana birds of prey. Should be able to find a site with pic's


----------



## morelas must-shroom

noskydaddy said:


> To be sure, there are a few people I would hunt shrooms with...
> 
> My old (since passed) morel mentor for 1.
> And my girlfriend is more proficient and patient
> than perhaps I'd like to think.
> So, that's good.
> 
> But nothing beats heading out into the field all alone in peace!


One thing does in my personal opinion. The best friend I've ever had. Faithful and true to the last beat of her heart. Makes me laugh on a daily basis too. Doesn't talk much either.


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> mmh, I have had red-tailed hawks fly past my treestands when I'm deer hunting. 15 or 20 feet above the ground. Not very often, but every couple of years or so. It's probably some type of hawk. Try Google for Indiana birds of prey. Should be able to find a site with pic's


This bird was smaller than the red tails I have seen. I have been looking on line but there are so many birds its it hard to tell, didn't get a good look at any distinct markings. Ill try to keep narrowing things down.
Great photos of your sidekick.


----------



## steelwheels99

mmh said:


> This bird was smaller than the red tails I have seen. I have been looking on line but there are so many birds its it hard to tell, didn't get a good look at any distinct markings. Ill try to keep narrowing things down.
> Great photos of your sidekick.


During morel walks I always scare up woodcocks and grouse.


----------



## steelwheels99

Another one I forgot about are grey partridges and quail although quail are on the smaller size than what you referred to.


----------



## deleted

steelwheels99 said:


> During morel walks I always scare up woodcocks and grouse.
> View attachment 1925
> View attachment 1926


I used to ..raise..woodcocks until i got older..


----------



## steelwheels99

vern said:


> I used to ..raise..woodcocks until i got older..


Thanks, that is all.


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> I used to ..raise..woodcocks until i got older..


Lol


----------



## elmgirl

I'm so ready to hit the woods....come on Friday!!!!


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> I'm so ready to hit the woods....come on Friday!!!!


Know where u r goin yet ?
Taco Bell sez "run for the border"..lol


----------



## elmgirl

noskydaddy said:


> To be sure, there are a few people I would hunt shrooms with...
> 
> My old (since passed) morel mentor for 1.
> And my girlfriend is more proficient and patient
> than perhaps I'd like to think.
> So, that's good.
> 
> But nothing beats heading out into the field all alone in peace!


There's very few people I can tolerate hunting with...mainly because most of my female friends are scared of snakes or spiders and heaven forbid they walk into a spider web then they are ready to go....lol and I hate it when someone wants to talk on their phone or search for service or better yet ask where a bathrooms at LMBO I have a select two maybe three ppl I can handle and I don't mind staying on a path to take my mom or my daughter


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Know where u r goin yet ?
> Taco Bell sez "run for the border"..lol


Well I got it narrowed down to two places guess I'm going to wait to hear back from a friend then tonight make a decision I'll prob run for Canada next


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Well I got it narrowed down to two places guess I'm going to wait to hear back from a friend then tonight make a decision I'll prob run for Canada next


Well i dont know about anybody else but i think that you are the most intense mycophagist i have ever known kiddo..


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Well i dont know about anybody else but i think that you are the most intense mycophagist i have ever known kiddo..


Lol


----------



## noskydaddy

elmgirl said:


> There's very few people I can tolerate hunting with...mainly because most of my female friends are scared of snakes or spiders and heaven forbid they walk into a spider web then they are ready to go....lol and I hate it when someone wants to talk on their phone or search for service or better yet ask where a bathrooms at LMBO I have a select two maybe three ppl I can handle and I don't mind staying on a path to take my mom or my daughter


Right...

I quite think many of us would make great mushroom guides (or other nature guides).
Teaching kids, elders, and others about what we've learned over time would come rather natural to us.

But, when it's REALLY time to hunt morels, 
it's a sterile and sacred environment.

No students need apply!


----------



## deleted

I have taken two newbies with me in the past. after dragging them through the bush for four or five hours...they realized hat they had better things to do...lmfao


----------



## noskydaddy

That's good news because I think it 
only becomes a passion for a very small % of people.

It's too hard!

You gotta have a couple screws loose to begin with.
No doubt.


----------



## Guest

I don't mind mushroom hunting with other people.. I have some spots that I always hunt alone, but I also have some spots I prefer to hunt with a buddy.. A lot of times we'll park a vehicle in one spot and drive a 2nd vehicle to another spot.. Then hunt are way back to the 1st car.. It's a good way to cover more ground since you don't have to worry about walking back to the car..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

noskydaddy said:


> That's good news because I think it
> only becomes a passion for a very small % of people.
> 
> It's too hard!
> 
> You gotta have a couple screws loose to begin with.
> No doubt.


I agree noskydaddy, but you could say the same thing about backpacking or deer hunting or a lot of other outdoor activities. Point is maybe we aren't the one's with loose screws. Maybe it's THEM. The ones who never come outdoors unless they have to. Hell I've been outside all evening and no one else in the entire neighborhood has come out yet.


----------



## deleted

_I dunno... i might be tempted to let Elmgirl tag along one day being the nice old man that i am...lmao







_


----------



## wade

Held over in Dallas Havin Diner and Fun


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> View attachment 1941
> 
> Held over in Dallas Havin Diner and Fun


lol... whats that a picture of on her phone ? cant make it out..


----------



## elmgirl

Well my trip in search of morels may be off


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Well my trip in search of morels may be off


Well that sucks...everything ok ?


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Well that sucks...everything ok ?


I guess my friends have a vehicle issue so they might have to stay home and fix their radiator


----------



## mmh

steelwheels99 said:


> Another one I forgot about are grey partridges and quail although quail are on the smaller size than what you referred to.
> View attachment 1927


I know of the birds in your photos but not a lot. The bird I saw was not as plump as a game bird and had a very fast strong flight. Approximately a little half the size of a crow but more sleek and not black. The bird was so quick I didn't get a good look at a distinctive color patterns but what I remember was a dark, maybe grey to black top with an underside of cream to white color. I appreciate everyone's help and will continue to research this and if I can be reasonably be sure of the I.D. I will share it for further discussion. I will be up North for the next four days but when I get back I will try to get any informational agency involved I can think of. Once again Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## noskydaddy

morelas must-shroom said:


> I agree noskydaddy, but you could say the same thing about backpacking or deer hunting or a lot of other outdoor activities. Point is maybe we aren't the one's with loose screws. Maybe it's THEM. The ones who never come outdoors unless they have to. Hell I've been outside all evening and no one else in the entire neighborhood has come out yet.


Oh, I gotta tell ya this:

My old timer buddy inherited a house on Gull Lake. One of the most beautiful lakes in Michigan.
And that's saying a lot because there are so many gorgeous lakes in Michigan! It look like the Caribbean the water is so clear and aqua-marine.

Anyhow, we marveled, utterly marveled, at how there was never anyone outside enjoying what amazing real estate they have and how close they are to such beauty all around them. And year after year its the same story. 99% of these people are INSIDE! It's bananas!


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> There's very few people I can tolerate hunting with...mainly because most of my female friends are scared of snakes or spiders and heaven forbid they walk into a spider web then they are ready to go....lol and I hate it when someone wants to talk on their phone or search for service or better yet ask where a bathrooms at LMBO I have a select two maybe three ppl I can handle and I don't mind staying on a path to take my mom or my daughter


I have threatened to ban my Sister from the woods for using her phone. I have to hunt with her once a year on the family trip but do not think I would tolerate her with just the two of us. She is 52 and should be able to control herself but if she finds one and then sees another she bounds like a rabbit towards that one. possibly crushing others.


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> Oh, I gotta tell ya this:
> 
> My old timer buddy inherited a house on Gull Lake. One of the most beautiful lakes in Michigan.
> And that's saying a lot because there are so many gorgeous lakes in Michigan! It look like the Caribbean the water is so clear and aqua-marine.
> 
> Anyhow, we marveled, utterly marveled, at how there was never anyone outside enjoying what amazing real estate they have and how close they are to such beauty all around them. And year after year its the same story. 99% of these people are INSIDE! It's bananas!
> 
> View attachment 1944


We have several good sized lakes (for Indiana) in my county and all to often there are too many boats to really enjoy them so maybe its a good thing for you and the lake that people under appreciate it.


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> I know of the birds in your photos but not a lot. The bird I saw was not as plump as a game bird and had a very fast strong flight. Approximately a little half the size of a crow but more sleek and not black. The bird was so quick I didn't get a good look at a distinctive color patterns but what I remember was a dark, maybe grey to black top with an underside of cream to white color. I appreciate everyone's help and will continue to research this and if I can be reasonably be sure of the I.D. I will share it for further discussion. I will be up North for the next four days but when I get back I will try to get any informational agency involved I can think of. Once again Thanks to all for the input.


Look up the peregrine falcon or American kestrel, they both smaller n streamlined. Go to the dnr website it will help


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> I know of the birds in your photos but not a lot. The bird I saw was not as plump as a game bird and had a very fast strong flight. Approximately a little half the size of a crow but more sleek and not black. The bird was so quick I didn't get a good look at a distinctive color patterns but what I remember was a dark, maybe grey to black top with an underside of cream to white color. I appreciate everyone's help and will continue to research this and if I can be reasonably be sure of the I.D. I will share it for further discussion. I will be up North for the next four days but when I get back I will try to get any informational agency involved I can think of. Once again Thanks to all for the input.


To me it kinda sounds like the peregrine but your the one who saw it. The dnr website is helpful for alot of things outdoors related.


----------



## guff76

noskydaddy said:


> Oh, I gotta tell ya this:
> 
> My old timer buddy inherited a house on Gull Lake. One of the most beautiful lakes in Michigan.
> And that's saying a lot because there are so many gorgeous lakes in Michigan! It look like the Caribbean the water is so clear and aqua-marine.
> 
> Anyhow, we marveled, utterly marveled, at how there was never anyone outside enjoying what amazing real estate they have and how close they are to such beauty all around them. And year after year its the same story. 99% of these people are INSIDE! It's bananas!
> 
> View attachment 1944


Geez why would ya have a house on such a good looking place just to stay inside! What I would do to have a place on a lake lol


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> I know of the birds in your photos but not a lot. The bird I saw was not as plump as a game bird and had a very fast strong flight. Approximately a little half the size of a crow but more sleek and not black. The bird was so quick I didn't get a good look at a distinctive color patterns but what I remember was a dark, maybe grey to black top with an underside of cream to white color. I appreciate everyone's help and will continue to research this and if I can be reasonably be sure of the I.D. I will share it for further discussion. I will be up North for the next four days but when I get back I will try to get any informational agency involved I can think of. Once again Thanks to all for the input.


If that doesn't help go to the salomnie interupter center, their is people their that could help, plus that's why they are there to help us n they work there because that's what they love to do!


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> I have taken two newbies with me in the past. after dragging them through the bush for four or five hours...they realized hat they had better things to do...lmfao


I would not have had the patience, four or five hours......WOW


----------



## mmh

guff76 said:


> If that doesn't help go to the salomnie interupter center, their is people their that could help, plus that's why they are there to help us n they work there because that's what they love to do!


Guff thanks for the information. I will try that also. I appreciate any and all input.


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> View attachment 1941
> 
> Held over in Dallas Havin Diner and Fun


Wade, Lots of smiles in that picture.


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> Oh, I gotta tell ya this:
> 
> My old timer buddy inherited a house on Gull Lake. One of the most beautiful lakes in Michigan.
> And that's saying a lot because there are so many gorgeous lakes in Michigan! It look like the Caribbean the water is so clear and aqua-marine.
> 
> Anyhow, we marveled, utterly marveled, at how there was never anyone outside enjoying what amazing real estate they have and how close they are to such beauty all around them. And year after year its the same story. 99% of these people are INSIDE! It's bananas!
> 
> View attachment 1944


Nosky, I have never been to Gull lake but another amazing one is Torch lake, I wish I had the money to live on it now and for the rest of my life. There are some places that touch the brain and inner soul that say this IS IT. Torch lake does that for me.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> I know of the birds in your photos but not a lot. The bird I saw was not as plump as a game bird and had a very fast strong flight. Approximately a little half the size of a crow but more sleek and not black. The bird was so quick I didn't get a good look at a distinctive color patterns but what I remember was a dark, maybe grey to black top with an underside of cream to white color. I appreciate everyone's help and will continue to research this and if I can be reasonably be sure of the I.D. I will share it for further discussion. I will be up North for the next four days but when I get back I will try to get any informational agency involved I can think of. Once again Thanks to all for the input.


you might try a police sketch artist...it always works on TV...lol


----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> Nosky, I have never been to Gull lake but another amazing one is Torch lake, I wish I had the money to live on it now and for the rest of my life. There are some places that touch the brain and inner soul that say this IS IT. Torch lake does that for me.


Yes sir, its funny because Gull Lake is one of the finest lakes in Michigan but it becomes a little lost when compared to Northern Michigan bodies of water like Torch, and Charlevoix, and Leelanau. 

My girlfriend brought me to _her _favorite MI lake last year which is *Walloon Lake*, where Ernest Hemingway had a home and used to write. That blew me away. It has trout and walleye and smallmouth plus everything else. Incredible!

All glorious bodies of water.


----------



## mmh

guff76 said:


> Look up the peregrine falcon or American kestrel, they both smaller n streamlined. Go to the dnr website it will help


Guff, I did look at the Kestrel and its size was to big but I didn't think of the Peregrine, I will look that one up. Thanks


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Guff, I did look at the Kestrel and its size was to big but I didn't think of the Peregrine, I will look that one up. Thanks


_*NO ??*_
_*







*_


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Guff, I did look at the Kestrel and its size was to big but I didn't think of the Peregrine, I will look that one up. Thanks


_*Shroom spy plane ***i just love f$$kin with this guy****_
_*







*_


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> _*NO ??*_
> _*
> View attachment 1951
> *_


NO Vern, wrong species but you keep tryin lol


----------



## deleted

@mmh, whats your schedule boss..heading north this weekend ??


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> Guff, I did look at the Kestrel and its size was to big but I didn't think of the Peregrine, I will look that one up. Thanks


It's says that their is 5 species in Indiana but these 2 the most common


----------



## deleted

can someone tell me why some folks show as "(deleted member)" when they "like" your post..


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Guff, I did look at the Kestrel and its size was to big but I didn't think of the Peregrine, I will look that one up. Thanks


_So i just finished my research and this is the last bird that i could come up with based on your parameters...if this aint it then i am at a loss pal...good luck..







_


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> @mmh, whats your schedule boss..heading north this weekend ??


We leave Friday Early A.M. return Mon. P.M. After this hunt North I will be contacting DNR and any other agencies that will listen to me.


----------



## elmgirl

so frustrated that i cant make the trip up north... well i could but not really a place i want to hunt alone.... maybe ill see about next weekend, so hope everyone going comes out with some good finds! And travel safe have fun... I guess im stuck at home, gonna see if i can find some places to go froggin lol havent done it in years but used to be one of my favorite things to do and love me some frog legggggs


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> We leave Friday Early A.M. return Mon. P.M. After this hunt North I will be contacting DNR and any other agencies that will listen to me.


_at your age...DNR might mean..Do Not Resuscitate..._


----------



## mmh

VERN, Previously you asked for reports from my trip North and you said it would be fine if I "exaggerated " a bit. Sorry buddy I cant do that so you will get the cold hard facts.
My brother has been up there for several days and has not done very well. Where here we had a lot of spring rain it was not the case up there. They are finding them there but as far as I have heard not in great numbers.
Morelas Must shroom hunts in the same general area we do and we keep in contact by text. He is out in the sticks compared to where I stay and has to go to a nearby hill to get the texts sent. I guess the texts just hang out somewhere for a while after he types them and when he gets to a certain area they finally are sent. Its the same when my brothers texts. I will pass along Morelas info also. I will post but where I stay doesn't have an internet connection, I have to go somewhere else to get a connection so it may be just once a day.


----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> VERN, Previously you asked for reports from my trip North and you said it would be fine if I "exaggerated " a bit. Sorry buddy I cant do that so you will get the cold hard facts.
> My brother has been up there for several days and has not done very well. Where here we had a lot of spring rain it was not the case up there. They are finding them there but as far as I have heard not in great numbers.
> Morelas Must shroom hunts in the same general area we do and we keep in contact by text. He is out in the sticks compared to where I stay and has to go to a nearby hill to get the texts sent. I guess the texts just hang out somewhere for a while after he types them and when he gets to a certain area they finally are sent. Its the same when my brothers texts. I will pass along Morelas info also. I will post but where I stay doesn't have an internet connection, I have to go somewhere else to get a connection so it may be just once a day.


Have fun.

Keep us posted from the top of the HILL!


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> so frustrated that i cant make the trip up north... well i could but not really a place i want to hunt alone.... maybe ill see about next weekend, so hope everyone going comes out with some good finds! And travel safe have fun... I guess im stuck at home, gonna see if i can find some places to go froggin lol havent done it in years but used to be one of my favorite things to do and love me some frog legggggs


Hell ya some good ol frog legs lol. I haven't done that for 7-8 years myself! It is fun quite entertaining to gig some frogs. Is it in season I take it?


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> VERN, Previously you asked for reports from my trip North and you said it would be fine if I "exaggerated " a bit. Sorry buddy I cant do that so you will get the cold hard facts.
> My brother has been up there for several days and has not done very well. Where here we had a lot of spring rain it was not the case up there. They are finding them there but as far as I have heard not in great numbers.
> Morelas Must shroom hunts in the same general area we do and we keep in contact by text. He is out in the sticks compared to where I stay and has to go to a nearby hill to get the texts sent. I guess the texts just hang out somewhere for a while after he types them and when he gets to a certain area they finally are sent. Its the same when my brothers texts. I will pass along Morelas info also. I will post but where I stay doesn't have an internet connection, I have to go somewhere else to get a connection so it may be just once a day.


Ah the good ol days of no cell phones or internet! How did we make it or survive without it? Lol


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Hell ya some good ol frog legs lol. I haven't done that for 7-8 years myself! It is fun quite entertaining to gig some frogs. Is it in season I take it?


theres a season for frogin...Really,Really ?


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Hell ya some good ol frog legs lol. I haven't done that for 7-8 years myself! It is fun quite entertaining to gig some frogs. Is it in season I take it?


I' think June . It either starts in June or ends in June lol


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Ah the good ol days of no cell phones or internet! How did we make it or survive without it? Lol


Everyday at my house lol I get cell service in two rooms and sometimes a third thanks to a new cell tower


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> I' think June . It either starts in June or ends in June lol


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> I' think June . It either starts in June or ends in June lol


Yup starts in june


----------



## elmgirl

Well I hate it but I have come to grips with the fact that hunting mushrooms (atleast morels ) is officially over for me guess I'll hang around the forum a few more days and see how they do up north. It was still a good season for me, I managed to hunt Tennessee, once Kentucky twice at home here in Indiana as much as possible, Illinois (which by the way was my best pay off of the year) Wisconsin, Michigan and ohio. Not a bad run, next year I plan to hunt Michigan, Kentucky, Illinois and Wisconsin all more and I definitely plan on making it to Canada to hunt I've had it on my bucket list for the past three years, I've been there but I'm dying to mushroom hunt there.... I must say after a couple years of watching this forum I'm glad I finally joined it, I've had the chance to learn some new things, laugh at Vern's jokes even the not so funny ones I found something new to obsess over thanks to wade I'm still looking for somewhere to plant me some organic garlic, I'm really hoping mmh and morelas get some good finds this weekend. I know I'll still b out in the woods plenty and I'm hoping to score some more chick of the woods this year they are sooooooooooooooo good and I have puff balls that grow right here in my yard so I'll be cookin up some of those too


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Well I hate it but I have come to grips with the fact that hunting mushrooms (atleast morels ) is officially over for me guess I'll hang around the forum a few more days and see how they do up north. It was still a good season for me, I managed to hunt Tennessee, once Kentucky twice at home here in Indiana as much as possible, Illinois (which by the way was my best pay off of the year) Wisconsin, Michigan and ohio. Not a bad run, next year I plan to hunt Michigan, Kentucky, Illinois and Wisconsin all more and I definitely plan on making it to Canada to hunt I've had it on my bucket list for the past three years, I've been there but I'm dying to mushroom hunt there.... I must say after a couple years of watching this forum I'm glad I finally joined it, I've had the chance to learn some new things, laugh at Vern's jokes even the not so funny ones I found something new to obsess over thanks to wade I'm still looking for somewhere to plant me some organic garlic, I'm really hoping mmh and morelas get some good finds this weekend. I know I'll still b out in the woods plenty and I'm hoping to score some more chick of the woods this year they are sooooooooooooooo good and I have puff balls that grow right here in my yard so I'll be cookin up some of those too


_I thank you so much for your kind words Elmgirl. nobody has as much fun as we do here not to mention sharing info and learning a few things as we go.
You have been a bright spot in our group and we are glad you decided to join in the conversation with us.
i hope that i never said anything too inappropriate, it was all meant to be just be in good fun.
since my season ended earlier, i didn't have much of anything better to do than try an lighten the mood around here..lol
Im sure we will see you again the first of March next season and its been very nice knowing you kiddo...peace out, Vern
_


----------



## mmh

MORELAS and My group are up North, Both groups got here later that we thought. My crew and I did not hunt today. I texted Morelas earlier today and he said he was just getting started so no Morel report from him yet. Hope to hear from him yet tonight but he needs to be in his special area to communicate with the outside world. will post when I have real info.


----------



## mmh

Mrelas found 10 yesterday with limited hunt time. I have not heard from him today. I have 15 from today a couple really nice.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Mrelas found 10 yesterday with limited hunt time. I have not heard from him today. I have 15 from today a couple really nice.


Good to hear of some success, maybe tomorrow you might find a hot streak.


----------



## elmgirl

That's it I can't take it.... heading home just had dinner with my daughter gonna run by the house grab my bag and tent and hit the road since I can't do Michigan solo I'm heading for familiar territory Wisconsin bound


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> That's it I can't take it.... heading home just had dinner with my daughter gonna run by the house grab my bag and tent and hit the road since I can't do Michigan solo I'm heading for familiar territory Wisconsin bound


why am i not surprised...lol...good luck kiddo


----------



## deleted

Remind me next year to be in Connecticut on May the 10th, looks like they are killin them right now !


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Well I hate it but I have come to grips with the fact that hunting mushrooms (atleast morels ) is officially over for me guess I'll hang around the forum a few more days and see how they do up north. It was still a good season for me, I managed to hunt Tennessee, once Kentucky twice at home here in Indiana as much as possible, Illinois (which by the way was my best pay off of the year) Wisconsin, Michigan and ohio. Not a bad run, next year I plan to hunt Michigan, Kentucky, Illinois and Wisconsin all more and I definitely plan on making it to Canada to hunt I've had it on my bucket list for the past three years, I've been there but I'm dying to mushroom hunt there.... I must say after a couple years of watching this forum I'm glad I finally joined it, I've had the chance to learn some new things, laugh at Vern's jokes even the not so funny ones I found something new to obsess over thanks to wade I'm still looking for somewhere to plant me some organic garlic, I'm really hoping mmh and morelas get some good finds this weekend. I know I'll still b out in the woods plenty and I'm hoping to score some more chick of the woods this year they are sooooooooooooooo good and I have puff balls that grow right here in my yard so I'll be cookin up some of those too


Damn you went to alot states to hunt!


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Damn you went to alot states to hunt!


I can't help it lol I get mushroom fever BADDDDD I was very down that I couldn't go to Michigan but I've had a little luck here in Wisconsin getting back n the woods before I gotta head home


----------



## deleted

You better not come home empty handed girl..


----------



## Joshua

Do white morels grow in the same area and black morels


----------



## deleted

Joshua said:


> Do white morels grow in the same area and black morels


Joshua, the simple answer is yes....they may not grow in the same spot as each other but yes they are found most anywhere. if you are way up north then you still have a chance...otherwise be back here about the first of March 2018 for more help with your area...good luck.


----------



## mmh

I have not heard from Morelas today. I had a bad, bad day. Too many problems to list right now and If I did my head might explode. Heading home with a grand total of 28, yup only 28.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> I have not heard from Morelas today. I had a bad, bad day. Too many problems to list right now and If I did my head might explode. Heading home with a grand total of 28, yup only 28.


well you started out with zero...so 28 is still 28 dude. hope you got to at least enjoy the trip pal..
Standing by for the Morelas and Elmgirl reports..


----------



## deleted




----------



## elmgirl

Well I'm VERY VERY tired made the drive up to the sheboygan area in the rain and terrible fog that had me going 30-40at best .... but got in the woods around 6am their time, I didn't do great but I did find morels oysters pheasants and a few others I also stopped at two of my 3 spots in waukesha county out of pure curiosity picked one good size that was close to done and left "quite a few" that were just too far gone I hit that spot too early first time around this year. I am currently heading home had to stop n rest n guzzle coffee. Will definitely b taking the day off tomorrow to sleep but I'll post some pics once I'm back in cloverdale. Hope everyone has safe travels home.


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Well I'm VERY VERY tired made the drive up to the sheboygan area in the rain and terrible fog that had me going 30-40at best .... but got in the woods around 6am their time, I didn't do great but I did find morels oysters pheasants and a few others I also stopped at two of my 3 spots in waukesha county out of pure curiosity picked one good size that was close to done and left "quite a few" that were just too far gone I hit that spot too early first time around this year. I am currently heading home had to stop n rest n guzzle coffee. Will definitely b taking the day off tomorrow to sleep but I'll post some pics once I'm back in cloverdale. Hope everyone has safe travels home.


Sounds like quite a trip..lol.
when ya gotta go..you gotta go huh. id like to see the Oysters for sure. i plan to go out myself tomorrow and see if any of those are growing in my neck of the woods. i have tried the Pheasants and just couldn't get a taste for um...


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> I have not heard from Morelas today. I had a bad, bad day. Too many problems to list right now and If I did my head might explode. Heading home with a grand total of 28, yup only 28.


Oh and by the way...i am gonna need some details...otherwise how will i be able to tell if you made an honest effort, or did you just wimp out..


----------



## elmgirl

Well home safe! Here's a few pics of the few morels I found....I definitely could have found more but with the picking time in the woods only being a couple hours (since I hunted mostly New areas) then I have the one Morel that came from my spot in waukesha county that had several in ruins .... I had great other finds brought home quite a bit of some to share with my fav uncle who taught me alot about mushroom hunting, I am extremely grateful for all the wisdom and knowledge that has-been passed on to me regarding mushrooms I wish my kids enjoyed the woods so I could pass it to them ,,, anyway here's my finds


----------



## elmgirl

Oh and these Lil things and I'm like u Vern don't care for pheasant so the Lil one I brought back was to try a new way someone suggested


----------



## deleted

wow, that is awesome girl...under the conditions, i would still say its a success.
those Oysters look great, hope i can find some tomorrow. what are those with the Pheasant there, thought they were Chanterelles for a sec..


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Remind me next year to be in Connecticut on May the 10th, looks like they are killin them right now !


You prolly had write it down on the calendar, don't think many are gonna be able to remember for some sort of reasons


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Well home safe! Here's a few pics of the few morels I found....I definitely could have found more but with the picking time in the woods only being a couple hours (since I hunted mostly New areas) then I have the one Morel that came from my spot in waukesha county that had several in ruins .... I had great other finds brought home quite a bit of some to share with my fav uncle who taught me alot about mushroom hunting, I am extremely grateful for all the wisdom and knowledge that has-been passed on to me regarding mushrooms I wish my kids enjoyed the woods so I could pass it to them ,,, anyway here's my finds
> View attachment 2018
> View attachment 2019
> View attachment 2018
> View attachment 2019
> View attachment 2027
> View attachment 2025
> View attachment 2026
> View attachment 2024


I'm guessing all the ones on the trees are edible, along with those ones that are yellowish n orange


----------



## deleted

So now what Elmgirl, will you zip tie yourself to the chair or might you make another trip out ?


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> I'm guessing all the ones on the trees are edible, along with those ones that are yellowish n orange


Give that man a cigar..lol. the ones on the tree are Oyster. not sure of the others except for the Pheasant. are the others on the ground Honeys ??


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> I'm guessing all the ones on the trees are edible, along with those ones that are yellowish n orange


Yes the ones on the tree are oysters... I like to slice n fry them or saute them many ppl use them in soups eat. The orange ones I'm going to check on I'm not sure if they are what I think or not .


vern said:


> So now what Elmgirl, will you zip tie yourself to the chair or might you make another trip out ?


Lol Vern no zip ties just yet I'm heading to the chaquameqon nicolet forest the weekend after memorial Day...to try my luck one last time, I may or may not get any seeing how really I should be going this weekend but can't so we will see even if I don't get any morels there I will get other good edible mushrooms and I will also be scouting new areas in northern Wisconsin for next year.


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Give that man a cigar..lol. the ones on the tree are Oyster. not sure of the others except for the Pheasant. are the others on the ground Honeys ??


You know Vern that's what I'm wondering.... but they also look like a form of chantrelles


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> You know Vern that's what I'm wondering.... but they also look like a form of chantrelles


thats what i first thought but not sure if they even grow in that region ...got me..lol


----------



## deleted

Gettin a little worried about Morelas, must still be in the hills..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> Gettin a little worried about Morelas, must still be in the hills..


Not to worry Vern. I'm out in the back yard planting tomatoes and peppers. I always take my guard dog lol and my .357 so no need to worry about me. Actually the gun is more for my dogs protection than mine. Well back to the morel of the story. Only found about 10 or 12 a day for three days , but a few were really fresh and nice. A lot of them had stopped growing because of the cold weather. It was 31 Saturday morning. My coffee cup had ice in it. WTF!!! A lady at gas station in Wolverine said she found 40 grays on the 10th and she thought the season was slowing down now. Jack found some nice grays this morning in Lewiston so who knows. I spent a lot of time teaching my daughter what little I know and they were thrilled to take home a couple dozen. The most they've ever found was 3. She says she is going to save all her vacation to hunt mushrooms from now on. Didn't score big; but had a real nice weekend in the woods camping with my daughter. Took a couple pics.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> Yes the ones on the tree are oysters... I like to slice n fry them or saute them many ppl use them in soups eat. The orange ones I'm going to check on I'm not sure if they are what I think or not .
> 
> Lol Vern no zip ties just yet I'm heading to the chaquameqon nicolet forest the weekend after memorial Day...to try my luck one last time, I may or may not get any seeing how really I should be going this weekend but can't so we will see even if I don't get any morels there I will get other good edible mushrooms and I will also be scouting new areas in northern Wisconsin for next year.


Sounds you did pretty good elmgirl. Way to go. Good luck up there in northern Wisconsin.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

morelas must-shroom said:


> Not to worry Vern. I'm out in the back yard planting tomatoes and peppers. I always take my guard dog lol and my .357 so no need to worry about me. Actually the gun is more for my dogs protection than mine. Well back to the morel of the story. Only found about 10 or 12 a day for three days , but a few were really fresh and nice. A lot of them had stopped growing because of the cold weather. It was 31 Saturday morning. My coffee cup had ice in it. WTF!!! A lady at gas station in Wolverine said she found 40 grays on the 10th and she thought the season was slowing down now. Jack found some nice grays this morning in Lewiston so who knows. I spent a lot of time teaching my daughter what little I know and they were thrilled to take home a couple dozen. The most they've ever found was 3. She says she is going to save all her vacation to hunt mushrooms from now on. Didn't score big; but had a real nice weekend in the woods camping with my daughter. Took a couple pics.
> View attachment 2056
> View attachment 2057





vern said:


> Gettin a little worried about Morelas, must still be in the hills..


Looks like I'm done for the year,but I'll be retired next year so watch out Vern and jwalls. I might have to come down there to get an early start on the season.


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Not to worry Vern. I'm out in the back yard planting tomatoes and peppers. I always take my guard dog lol and my .357 so no need to worry about me. Actually the gun is more for my dogs protection than mine. Well back to the morel of the story. Only found about 10 or 12 a day for three days , but a few were really fresh and nice. A lot of them had stopped growing because of the cold weather. It was 31 Saturday morning. My coffee cup had ice in it. WTF!!! A lady at gas station in Wolverine said she found 40 grays on the 10th and she thought the season was slowing down now. Jack found some nice grays this morning in Lewiston so who knows. I spent a lot of time teaching my daughter what little I know and they were thrilled to take home a couple dozen. The most they've ever found was 3. She says she is going to save all her vacation to hunt mushrooms from now on. Didn't score big; but had a real nice weekend in the woods camping with my daughter. Took a couple pics.
> View attachment 2056
> View attachment 2057


Well done sir...well done.
many a time i have wondered what it would have been like to have children and grandchildren of my own, it must be a special relationship with Grandchildren im sure. Both of my wives had growing and grown kids of there own, wee were close but not in that way.
Still waiting a bit to see if mmh has any more thought...seems he didnt have quite the weekend that he planned..lmao.
Other than Elmgirl going rogue after this week lookin for anything that will fit into a frying pan...my friends, it would seem to be the end for most including my self until next spring.
Ill still be keeping an eye out here for a bit and see whats still happening up north for fun.
So in the immortal words Walter Cronkite...."and thats the way it was".


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Looks like I'm done for the year,but I'll be retired next year so watch out Vern and jwalls. I might have to come down there to get an early start on the season.


You sir are invited down here for sure as long as i am invited to go up to Mich. with you...lol


----------



## elmgirl

Well Vern I'll miss your sense of humor and enlightening spirit! Can't wait for next year's season!


----------



## elmgirl

morelas must-shroom said:


> Sounds you did pretty good elmgirl. Way to go. Good luck up there in northern Wisconsin.


Wasn't too bad..... glad you had a good weekend and found some too, and made it home safe.


----------



## elmgirl

@morelas must-shroom since you'll b retired next year mammoth cave in Kentucky is a good place (I always do good there)


----------



## deleted

you know that i have heard good things about Mammoth my self. its dew south of me about an hour and a half and starts about a week earlier than here. might have to go...since i retired, i forget that i can go wherever and whenever i want..lol. i dont have to wait for them to come to me any longer...hehehe


----------



## mmh

Back home today at 4:30, Sunday was a bust for several reasons. There was a discussion before of not wanting to hunt with others. This is really bad but I do not want to hunt with my family up North. Wow


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> @morelas must-shroom since you'll b retired next year mammoth cave in Kentucky is a good place (I always do good there)


Thanks for the tip elmgirl. I am definitely going t o expand my territory. I love exploring new places anyway. I have a place in Tennessee I want to check out sometime too.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Back home today at 4:30, Sunday was a bust for several reasons. There was a discussion before of not wanting to hunt with others. This is really bad but I do not want to hunt with my family up North. Wow


lmao...sometimes things look a lot better on paper than in reality..


----------



## deleted

_*Last one ... i promise...lol







*_


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> _*Last one ... i promise...lol
> View attachment 2060
> *_


Vern, It wasn't quite like that picture except for a short period of time when my brother and I had a difference of opinion.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern, It wasn't quite like that picture except for a short period of time when my brother and I had a difference of opinion.


_No, thats what MY family is like half of the time..lmfao_


----------



## mmh

Morelas. On Sunday we were in your neighborhood. My father wanted to explore Fisherman's road. It turned out to be a trek that had to have lasted 2 hours until we got to Ossmun. I had found a small area off of Ossmun where I have found Morels the last couple of years. When we finally got there we found the ash had been cut out, It was a real blow to see another one of my areas cut. We did find a new very promising area West of the Interstate, but still hate to lose a good spot. I have a graduation party this Saturday which I must attend for a couple of hours but could take off from there and be up before dark.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

mmh said:


> Morelas. On Sunday we were in your neighborhood. My father wanted to explore Fisherman's road. It turned out to be a trek that had to have lasted 2 hours until we got to Ossmun. I had found a small area off of Ossmun where I have found Morels the last couple of years. When we finally got there we found the ash had been cut out, It was a real blow to see another one of my areas cut. We did find a new very promising area West of the Interstate, but still hate to lose a good spot. I have a graduation party this Saturday which I must attend for a couple of hours but could take off from there and be up before dark.


That's interesting mmh because I tried hunting fisherman's road this year with no success. As far as cut areas go,my best spot is in one. Four dead stumps with a lot of dead fall. Problem is its a bitch to hunt. Probably where they will find my rotting corpse one of these days. Trip over a log and break my neck. Better than the nursing home scenario though. Ps. In my experience an area like will produce for several years. Just less and less each year.


----------



## noskydaddy

Got my butt kicked last Sunday. 
Had delusions I was gonna find hundreds of pounds.
Couldn't sleep I was so excited.

Didn't see one morel. Got chomped by bugs!
What a beautiful day to be out though!

I did however find my first Oysters. 
I could smell the licorice/anise smell from 25 feet away!


----------



## deleted

Nosky, were you still trying to hunt in Ind. or did you head north as well ?


----------



## noskydaddy

Northern Indiana.

I have a couple of bulging discs in my lower back 
and traveling any distance in the car sets me back 
about 2 weeks.

I found that out going down to Nashville a few 
weeks ago.

My dream is to hunt from Arkansas up to Canada!
Better heal up so I can make the journey some day!


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> you know that i have heard good things about Mammoth my self. its dew south of me about an hour and a half and starts about a week earlier than here. might have to go...since i retired, i forget that i can go wherever and whenever i want..lol. i dont have to wait for them to come to me any longer...hehehe


I love it .... I usually start my season in Kentucky... mammoth cave and if possible Daniel Boone I get to go to mammoth more cause it's alot closer and it never let's me down but it is a popular hunting area so you gotta get there when season starts


----------



## elmgirl

Made my day today to go take my uncle the morels I got this weekend ....he was so happy said he's gonna fry them up for dinner . as for me my dinner consisted of making use of my oysters .steak with sauteed oysters n garlic


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Northern Indiana.
> 
> I have a couple of bulging discs in my lower back
> and traveling any distance in the car sets me back
> about 2 weeks.
> 
> I found that out going down to Nashville a few
> weeks ago.
> 
> My dream is to hunt from Arkansas up to Canada!
> Better heal up so I can make the journey some day!


What a grand thought...that would be the bomb..wow. wish my health was better now that i retired to make such a journey..


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Made my day today to go take my uncle the morels I got this weekend ....he was so happy said he's gonna fry them up for dinner . as for me my dinner consisted of making use of my oysters .steak with sauteed oysters n garlic
> View attachment 2063


please tell me how the Oysters tasted like that..please, i want to go my self for a hunt here..


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> I love it .... I usually start my season in Kentucky... mammoth cave and if possible Daniel Boone I get to go to mammoth more cause it's alot closer and it never let's me down but it is a popular hunting area so you gotta get there when season starts


now you got me wondering which county you live in ??


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> now you got me wondering which county you live in ??


lol i live in cloverdale indiana i live in a funny place because i border hendricks co., morgan co, putnam and owen lol and they are all great mushroom counties


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> please tell me how the Oysters tasted like that..please, i want to go my self for a hunt here..


they are good like that but my fav is to fry them.


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> please tell me how the Oysters tasted like that..please, i want to go my self for a hunt here..


i have a love hate relationship with oysters, last year i fell off a tree tying to get to one lol needless to say i got it but paid dearly


----------



## deleted

Well this is bizarre..i awoke at 4am from dreaming about those Oysters being found. very vague,i was in the kitchen and faded out from there. now three hours later, i will try for a nap for a bit. 
i will go out today for sure and see if any of them grow south in Clark Co....Vern


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> i have a love hate relationship with oysters, last year i fell off a tree tying to get to one lol needless to say i got it but paid dearly


The things we ensure for a lil ol mushroom lol


----------



## mmh

morelas must-shroom said:


> That's interesting mmh because I tried hunting fisherman's road this year with no success. As far as cut areas go,my best spot is in one. Four dead stumps with a lot of dead fall. Problem is its a bitch to hunt. Probably where they will find my rotting corpse one of these days. Trip over a log and break my neck. Better than the nursing home scenario though. Ps. In my experience an area like will produce for several years. Just less and less each year.


We didn't find any on Fisherman. I too would like to hunt the cut areas but have the same concern as yours


----------



## guff76

guff76 said:


> The things we ensure for a lil ol mushroom lol


Endure


----------



## guff76

Mmh did you ever figure out what that bird was?


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> Endure


Just to help you out Guff..if you make a mistake or just want to change the wording on a post, just click the "Edit" button and fix it that way pal..


----------



## deleted

i found a couple of very interesting sites..
http://hoosiermushrooms.org/
http://www.mushroomfarm.com/mushroom-hunting-info/state-mycological-societies.html


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> The things we ensure for a lil ol mushroom lol


Right....I am currently tore up on my arms from thorns I guess I became allergic or something my daughter says she won't go anywhere with me right now unless I wear a long sleeve shirt


----------



## deleted

OK, just got home from a big ass walk in the woods looking for Oysters hens, chickens...i found NO seafood or any Farm Foul of any kind along the way...bummer.
I did find this odd fellow. looked everywhere and can not figure out what the hell it is...


----------



## deleted

This is just a very pretty place that i cross to get to one of my new areas for next year...


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> This is just a very pretty place that i cross to get to one of my new areas for next year...
> View attachment 2073


that is a nice place


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> OK, just got home from a big ass walk in the woods looking for Oysters hens, chickens...i found NO seafood or any Farm Foul of any kind along the way...bummer.
> I did find this odd fellow. looked everywhere and can not figure out what the hell it is...
> View attachment 2072


that one has me stumped too....


----------



## jack

vern said:


> I did find this odd fellow. looked everywhere and can not figure out what the hell it is...


Looks to me like Megacollybia rodmani, formally Tricholomopsis platyphylla, formally Oudemanisella platyphylla. Also called the Plater-full Mushroom. They will also have a cottony substance at the very base of the stem.


----------



## mmh

guff76 said:


> Mmh did you ever figure out what that bird was?


No I haven't, been busy but will get back on it.


----------



## wade

vern said:


> lol... whats that a picture of on her phone ? cant make it out..


It was a cat hanging on a door..
she's gonna try to find it and post it later


----------



## wade

vern said:


> OK, just got home from a big ass walk in the woods looking for Oysters hens, chickens...i found NO seafood or any Farm Foul of any kind along the way...bummer.
> I did find this odd fellow. looked everywhere and can not figure out what the hell it is...
> View attachment 2072


Key lime fungi yogurt server


----------



## deleted

jack said:


> Looks to me like Megacollybia rodmani, formally Tricholomopsis platyphylla, formally Oudemanisella platyphylla. Also called the Plater-full Mushroom. They will also have a cottony substance at the very base of the stem.


looks like there IS a fungus among us. good work Jack, i believe you got it sir...


----------



## wade

We been busy Everyday since we got back from Dallas. .Pulling Weeds ..
we knew they were getting the jump on us while we were Morel Hunting..
Everything is looking Good though














@elmgirl ...and Others...let us know if you'd like to come have a look, Even tomarrow would be a good day..we'll be happy to help ya get started growing


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> We been busy Everyday since we got back from Dallas. .Pulling Weeds ..
> we knew they were getting the jump on us while we were Morel Hunting..
> Everything is looking Good though
> View attachment 2075
> View attachment 2076
> @elmgirl ...and Others...let us know if you'd like to come have a look, Even tomarrow would be a good day..we'll be happy to help ya get started growing


_That looks Exactly like the kind of work that i have been avoiding dude..._


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> that one has me stumped too....


_Heres an idea... i think we should get us a couple of hogs and head for Europe and hunt for some of those Truffles..._


----------



## deleted

_Kinda sums it up till next spring i think...any tough old birds left...good luck and fill a bag...
_

Those were the days my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we choose
We'd fight and never lose
For we were young and sure to have our way.

_Peace out, Vern_


----------



## deleted

@bmeister, thank you for your recent likes..been wondering where ya been. i guess like me, nothin left to do but lurk around a little to stay in touch. i had better hear from you the next season, we have some big plans. anyway..good to know that you are around..

and 
*Neecienee*, same for you, seems we never met but i appreciate your like. hope you will be around next season as well, thanks..


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> OK, just got home from a big ass walk in the woods looking for Oysters hens, chickens...i found NO seafood or any Farm Foul of any kind along the way...bummer.
> I did find this odd fellow. looked everywhere and can not figure out what the hell it is...
> View attachment 2072


It's a wine glass for the high society people lol


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> Right....I am currently tore up on my arms from thorns I guess I became allergic or something my daughter says she won't go anywhere with me right now unless I wear a long sleeve shirt


Who cares show of your trophy wounds from a good shroomin season


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Just to help you out Guff..if you make a mistake or just want to change the wording on a post, just click the "Edit" button and fix it that way pal..


Will try but not seeing that option on my cell phone?....


----------



## bmeister

vern said:


> @bmeister, thank you for your recent likes..been wondering where ya been. i guess like me, nothin left to do but lurk around a little to stay in touch. i had better hear from you the next season, we have some big plans. anyway..good to know that you are around..
> 
> and
> *Neecienee*, same for you, seems we never met but i appreciate your like. hope you will be around next season as well, thanks..


Yes... Just stuck in a sling on the couch wishing I was in the woods hunting more mushrooms, reading and enjoying this site until it stops until next year. ☺ Surgery went very smoothly and should be completely recovered by next year. Torn rotator cuff and a SLAP tear plus other things. Mushroom hunting is a rough sport. LOL Have a screw in my arm but I always was a little screwy.


----------



## deleted

_Long as you dont have a screw loose, i guess you will be OK..
I had plenty of steel and screws in my back years ago and the funny thing is...the screws DID come loose. so after the bone healed, we had another surgery to take the hardware out..lol. 
Hope you have someone to tie your shoes and cut your food, you will survive i guess.
See ya next season around March 1st kiddo...Vern_


----------



## guff76

bmeister said:


> Yes... Just stuck in a sling on the couch wishing I was in the woods hunting more mushrooms, reading and enjoying this site until it stops until next year. ☺ Surgery went very smoothly and should be completely recovered by next year. Torn rotator cuff and a SLAP tear plus other things. Mushroom hunting is a rough sport. LOL Have a screw in my arm but I always was a little screwy.


I believe most of us are a little screwy in one way or another


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> _Long as you dont have a screw loose, i guess you will be OK..
> I had plenty of steel and screws in my back years ago and the funny thing is...the screws DID come loose. so after the bone healed, we had another surgery to take the hardware out..lol.
> Hope you have someone to tie your shoes and cut your food, you will survive i guess.
> See ya next season around March 1st kiddo...Vern_


Damn that doesn't sound fun at all! I can't wait I'll be going through all that crap one day


----------



## guff76

T tom said:


> @wade I saved your email bud.
> My plan is to open a pizza shop and one of the items I plan to serve is baked garlic heads with olive oil and bread for dipping. I can smell it now!
> Anyways I'm still a little short on cash just yet, paying for a commercial building on 5yr terms makes it a little lean. I already own 95% of my equipment so it won't be much longer.
> I do have one question, what is the shelf life on garlic and what's the best way to preserve it?


You have to let us know when ya open up, n where at so we can come n get a pizza n the baked garlic heads


----------



## jack

bmeister said:


> Yes... Just stuck in a sling on the couch wishing I was in the woods hunting more mushrooms, reading and enjoying this site until it stops until next year.


Don't leave after Morel season. It's just the START of the mushroom season, so stick around and see all the other mushrooms we pick. Also, don't forget to add your favorite Mushroom Recipe to Ohio's Site " Pics on how we prepare our Mushrooms, The Dinner Plate Page " !!
" Click below :
Pics of how we prepare our mushrooms (the dinner plate page)


----------



## deleted

jack said:


> Don't leave after Morel season. It's just the START of the mushroom season, so stick around and see all the other mushrooms we pick. Also, don't forget to add your favorite Mushroom Recipe to Ohio's Site " Pics on how we prepare our Mushrooms, The Dinner Plate Page " !!
> " Click below :
> Pics of how we prepare our mushrooms (the dinner plate page)


Holy cow Jack. all this time and didnt know this thread existed. awesome..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Thanks Jack, I'll be watching to see what I can learn about the other mushrooms. Next year when I have more spare time I'll start hunting them.


----------



## elmgirl

Wish I had time to hunt other shrooms, but it's going to take me a month to get caught up at work from all the hookie I played chasing morels! However, I will go to my spot in September and get some chicken of the woods


----------



## deleted

@elmgirl, (or anyone) is that when they grow..early fall ? never hunted them but wanting to try.
not even sure that they grow much south where i am at..


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> @elmgirl, (or anyone) is that when they grow..early fall ? never hunted them but wanting to try.
> not even sure that they grow much south where i am at..


well thats when i find them... there should also be some now "spring chicks" but my spot in madison indiana always has a huge bunch in september


----------



## deleted

wow, is there anywhere that you DONT have a spot...lmao.
Man i love Madison, been there a thousand times. there is some serious woods there huh..ever been to that Fudge place on main st. down town... its awesome !
ive hunted a Clifty Falls a few times but never could get on them though. my family used to own a cabin up the hills in Vevay..what a place...gotta go next year.


----------



## mmh

I will be heading North Saturday afternoon (solo) but will not be able to post (no computer) and I don't have a phone that is capable nor do I have the intelligence to post that way.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> I will be heading North Saturday afternoon (solo) but will not be able to post (no computer) and I don't have a phone that is capable nor do I have the intelligence to post that way.


with all that...your about worthless to me pal...i need up to date info...lmao


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> with all that...your about worthless to me pal...i need up to date info...lmao


You have my e-mail address, send me your phone number and I will call you with reports when I can and I give my blessing for you to post them. Do not wait as I will be away from this computer by noon Saturday.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> You have my e-mail address, send me your phone number and I will call you with reports when I can and I give my blessing for you to post them. Do not wait as I will be away from this computer by noon Saturday.


10-4 good buddy..copy that


----------



## elmgirl

@mmh good luck!
@vern yes Madison is a beautiful place my favorite is the festival when all the boats are lit up at night on the water going thru town forget the name of it .... but I also hunt there at clifty falls lol never had any great big finds but it is a great place for fall shrooms...


----------



## mmh

Vern, I received you e-mail and have your phone #, so if I'm not finding many and am bored I will entertain myself by finding a cheap hooker to call and talk dirty to you. lol
I hope to have better reports than last weekend. I will be thinking of you specifically when I stop to take a leak in the woods. LMAO


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern, I received you e-mail and have your phone #, so if I'm not finding many and am bored I will entertain myself by finding a cheap hooker to call and talk dirty to you. lol
> I hope to have better reports than last weekend. I will be thinking of you specifically when I stop to take a leak in the woods. LMAO


at least find a twenty dollar girl, no ten dollar hookers dude..


----------



## jack

vern said:


> never hunted them but wanting to try.


Here's two great reasons to hunt Chicken Mushrooms :

BBQ'd on the Grill



Orange Chicken:



This one grew on a live oak in my back yard. I used it for both dishes.


----------



## guff76

jack said:


> Here's two great reasons to hunt Chicken Mushrooms :
> 
> BBQ'd on the Grill
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Chicken:


Damn that looks good! Can even BBQ them to


----------



## guff76

@Inthewild well got a whole set of clubs other day n can't wait to see which one I like the best


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> at least find a twenty dollar girl, no ten dollar hookers dude..


Who said it will be a girl?


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Who said it will be a girl?


Oh i see now..you like the boys...lmfao..


----------



## deleted

jack said:


> Here's two great reasons to hunt Chicken Mushrooms :
> 
> BBQ'd on the Grill
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Chicken:
> 
> 
> 
> This one grew on a live oak in my back yard. I used it for both dishes.


Thats disgusting you know to mess with me like that...If i could only figure out when to look for then down here in Clark County...my mouth is watering dude.


----------



## deleted

Now thats what im talking about.
just did my research and foud a facebook page for southern Indiana and has all of the info for finding all verities of mushrooms down here. Chickens, Oysters, Chants, all of them, when and where...its all here. check it out..
https://www.facebook.com/Southern-Indiana-Mushroom-Hunters-449517241858782/


----------



## jack

Chickens usually start in June and end around October, in Michigan, that is.


----------



## elmgirl

jack said:


> Here's two great reasons to hunt Chicken Mushrooms :
> 
> BBQ'd on the Grill
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Chicken:
> 
> 
> 
> This one grew on a live oak in my back yard. I used it for both dishes.


Wow Jack I've got to try that BBQ one


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> @Inthewild well got a whole set of clubs other day n can't wait to see which one I like the best


Guff, I know I have at least 2 sets of clubs from when my kids were growing up. Cheap sets. Toss the drivers. Metals come in very handy, just don't use them as an Axe like some have done before you. lol


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> Oh i see now..you like the boys...lmfao..


Well mmh did say he'd be thinking about you every time he takes a leak. lmao.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Jack, are there any lookalikes for chickens? I've read that there isn't making them easy to identify.


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Well mmh did say he'd be thinking about you every time he takes a leak. lmao.


Oh that silly young man...never could spell much well...must have meant LEEK,s when he stops to pick them...silly boy..


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Jack, are there any lookalikes for chickens? I've read that there isn't making them easy to identify.


----------



## deleted

Both species fry up equally as well...


----------



## deleted

You really need to watch out for all types of false and poisonous mushrooms Morelas..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> You really need to watch out for all types of false and poisonous mushrooms Morelas..
> View attachment 2112


Okay, Vern I'll be on the lookout. PS. I got my 2018 nature conservancy calendar today. I circled April 10th thru the 14th to invade the southern tip of the Hoosier National Forest. Celina /Indian lakes area. A little southwest of you. Looks like my kinda place. Off the beaten path and kinda remote. If I don't score big it will still be fun. Any time spent the woods is all good.


----------



## elmgirl

Lol... I'm truly going to miss this forum as much as I miss morels when the season ends you guys are silly


----------



## elmgirl

@jack well I have a ? I know the answer to morelas ?
, there are no look alike to chicken but I had someone bring me some "already cooked" chicken that was HORRIBLE, I asked them how they cooked it and they were simply fried just as I eat most of mine but these were very tough, I never got sick but I went over to look at the rest of their batch and while it did look exactly like chicken but was not really yellow on the undersides appeared almost white to pale pink, or maybe peachish, now this person is an old timer been picking morels chicken oysters for yrs, what do you think anytime I've ate chicken which has been alot it's always been so tender not tough like that if there is no look alike s what could be the answer maybe a bad chicken?


----------



## elmgirl

@morelas must-shroom have you ever been to corydon indiana


----------



## wade

T tom said:


> @wade I saved your email bud.
> My plan is to open a pizza shop and one of the items I plan to serve is baked garlic heads with olive oil and bread for dipping. I can smell it now!
> Anyways I'm still a little short on cash just yet, paying for a commercial building on 5yr terms makes it a little lean. I already own 95% of my equipment so it won't be much longer.
> I do have one question, what is the shelf life on garlic and what's the best way to preserve it?


Right on T tom, Do The Right Thang Bro.
Shelf life is different for different types of Garlic. .and is One of the top reasons that We chose to Exclusively Grow "Silver White"
it has the Longest Shelf life of any Garlic. .
Shelf life of around 9 months even if storage conditions are not perfect. .such as just sitting on the kitchen counter every day 
But Around 18 months with a little care taken towards ideal storage conditions
in a low light to dark, cool dry place
35 - 55 degrees . With Some to Well Ventilation. ..
You can come join us for Harvesting the week of July 4th if you are able.
But even if you can't make it.. We'll still get Some to ya .
stay in contact Man


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Okay, Vern I'll be on the lookout. PS. I got my 2018 nature conservancy calendar today. I circled April 10th thru the 14th to invade the southern tip of the Hoosier National Forest. Celina /Indian lakes area. A little southwest of you. Looks like my kinda place. Off the beaten path and kinda remote. If I don't score big it will still be fun. Any time spent the woods is all good.


April 10th there will be dead prime time to hunt there. its actually a little W.N.W of me about an hour and a half for me. hunted there once and did pretty well. its a huge area there so not that hard to get away from most of the traffic pal..


----------



## deleted

Just spoke to mmh, he just got to the Gaylord Mich. area gettin ready to hit it hard and heavy in the morning. gonna call me tomorrow afternoon and give an update..


----------



## O H I O

Vern ,
I just got back from there yesterday evening.
He should be able to do pretty good. I hope he gets into a bunch.
About half I was able to find had to be left in the woods(too old)
Still was able to bring home 384.
O H I O


----------



## elmgirl

Well Vern I can't take it.... once again heading home tonight to pack my bag and tent... I'll drop my granddaughter off at 2tomorrow and I will hit the highway, have got two updates from northern Michigan that there are still plenty to be found with a little effort so I will either just learn alot or find alot lol but one way or another here I go again however this trip means I will be canceling my trip to chaquemeqon next weekend, I do really have to get back to work soon


----------



## wade

vern said:


> Just spoke to mmh, he just got to the Gaylord Mich. area gettin ready to hit it hard and heavy in the morning. gonna call me tomorrow afternoon and give an update..


Wow that sounds Awesome
I can't wait to here the reports! !
As for us we don't have time to go right now..but I need to go check on our Campsite soon..and will hunt a little then.
and see how High the Weeds get'n out there


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Well Vern I can't take it.... once again heading home tonight to pack my bag and tent... I'll drop my granddaughter off at 2tomorrow and I will hit the highway, have got two updates from northern Michigan that there are still plenty to be found with a little effort so I will either just learn alot or find alot lol but one way or another here I go again however this trip means I will be canceling my trip to chaquemeqon next weekend, I do really have to get back to work soon


Hold out as long as you can @elmgirl
*ENJOY*


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Well Vern I can't take it.... once again heading home tonight to pack my bag and tent... I'll drop my granddaughter off at 2tomorrow and I will hit the highway, have got two updates from northern Michigan that there are still plenty to be found with a little effort so I will either just learn alot or find alot lol but one way or another here I go again however this trip means I will be canceling my trip to chaquemeqon next weekend, I do really have to get back to work soon


Im widowed for a couple of years now but you sound just like it was her...we were a crazy pair. we would get a hair up our butts ,drop everything and go do god knows what..lol.
sure sounds like another week will be about the end of it most places up there without a lot of local knowledge. of course you know to be extra careful if you are goin it alone so good luck and be safe and we will be waiting for your report...


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> @morelas must-shroom have you ever been to corydon indiana


@elmgirl, I used to take my kids camping in southern Indiana a lot. We went through Corydon once or twice. I know I took them there because I wanted to show them a little history. 

I knew you would be heading to northern Michigan this weekend after OHIO 's reports. lol. Good luck to you and mmh.


----------



## Neecienee

elmgirl said:


> @jack well I have a ? I know the answer to morelas ?
> , there are no look alike to chicken but I had someone bring me some "already cooked" chicken that was HORRIBLE, I asked them how they cooked it and they were simply fried just as I eat most of mine but these were very tough, I never got sick but I went over to look at the rest of their batch and while it did look exactly like chicken but was not really yellow on the undersides appeared almost white to pale pink, or maybe peachish, now this person is an old timer been picking morels chicken oysters for yrs, what do you think anytime I've ate chicken which has been alot it's always been so tender not tough like that if there is no look alike s what could be the answer maybe a bad chicken?


----------



## Neecienee

I'm thinking it could have been old. I cut one up in strips and dipped in egg and flour and deep fried and made chick filet's house sauce for dipping. Also made real chicken strips the same way. Fed the chicken mushroom strips to the kids without telling them until after they ate them and they loved them! Couldn't tell them apart until they closely examined them side by side!


----------



## deleted

yeah..mmh is due to call me at about 4pm tomorrow with an update that i will post here asap


----------



## jack

Morelas:
No lookalikes but there are a few different kinds. The most common are Laetiporus sulphureus, which grows on wood and Laetiporus cincinnatus, which grows on roots. The latter has a pinkish white underside instead of sulphur yellow, like L.sulphureus. Elm girl, I agree with Neecienee, it was too old and sounds like Laetiporus cincinnatus due to it's pore color. When they get thin winged they get chalky tasting. I won't pick them any older then this picture.They have to be plump & juicy.


----------



## jack

This is Laetiporus cincinnatus and is growing next to the tree, not on it. Also has pinkish white pores instead of bright yellow like Laetiporus sulphureus. Personally, for the table I like this one the most.


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Well Vern I can't take it.... once again heading home tonight to pack my bag and tent... I'll drop my granddaughter off at 2tomorrow and I will hit the highway, have got two updates from northern Michigan that there are still plenty to be found with a little effort so I will either just learn alot or find alot lol but one way or another here I go again however this trip means I will be canceling my trip to chaquemeqon next weekend, I do really have to get back to work soon


Just two quick questions that are both none of my business...lol..how are you possibly old enough to have a granddaughter and what kind of job allows for you to take this much time off...pretty sweet.


----------



## wade

Neecienee said:


> I'm thinking it could have been old. I cut one up in strips and dipped in egg and flour and deep fried and made chick filet's house sauce for dipping. Also made real chicken strips the same way. Fed the chicken mushroom strips to the kids without telling them until after they ate them and they loved them! Couldn't tell them apart until they closely examined them side by side!


*Um Umm Ummm.... 
I'm Thinking that Be Taste'n Real Good*


----------



## deleted

_Verns unimportant Sunday morning factoid for May 28th :
#1- the collective weight of the termites in Australia weigh more than all of the Kangaroos put together.
#2-There are more Kangaroos in Australia than there are people. 
Conclusion...who gives a shit..._


----------



## morelas must-shroom

T


jack said:


> This is Laetiporus cincinnatus and is growing next to the tree, not on it. Also has pinkish white pores instead of bright yellow like Laetiporus sulfurous. Personally, for the table I like this one the most.


Thanks for the info and pics Jack. I saved the pics for future reference.


----------



## wade

*@jack*
Wade here...
Jack, I want to thank you and Everyone here for making such a Great place to be
Back first of spring, my first 3 days as a member on here..Was my first time Ever on line as a social member in my life..
and as many of us remember, it just happen to be that the site change/upgrade also begain...
i already *Pre- Apologized *for where I can clearly see now, that i took some of my expressions, *a slight to far*.
I very directly Apologize now Jack....
and thank you. For being Cool on it
While my *"Newbe Ass with a capital A"*
Learned how to compose and carry myself.
Our site upgrades are just that Upgrades! 
This is All such a Happy, Healthy and Important part of my life now..
Everyone is So Cool....
I am So Lucky
and Thankful


----------



## wade

vern said:


> _Verns unimportant Sunday morning factoid for May 28th :
> #1- the collective weight of the termites in Australia weigh more than all of the Kangaroos put together.
> #2-There are more Kangaroos in Australia than there are people.
> Conclusion...who gives a shit..._


*You are a Funny, Vern*


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Just two quick questions that are both none of my business...lol..how are you possibly old enough to have a granddaughter and what kind of job allows for you to take this much time off...pretty sweet.


Lol Vern I got married at 16 to someone13 yrs older than me with5 kids then we had 5 lol I had my first son when I was 18, (I'm in my 40s) with 8 biological grandchildren. I began college to become a nurse but God had other plans for me because one daughter went into heart failure at age ten and I had to drop out of school while she underwent 2 open heart surgeries after she recovered I tried again and another year in another child became ill my oldest girl at age 14 was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer (lymphoma) that and soon to come my marriage of 23 yrs failed so I decided to take my part time survival skill and make it something more so I work for myself I am a residential/commercial cleaner not the nurse I wanted to be but not to shabby I make 25+ an hour and God is good to me I work hard so I can goof off the end of April thru may
Www.Bestcleanersintown.webs.com


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Lol Vern I got married at 16 to someone13 yrs older than me with5 kids then we had 5 lol I had my first son when I was 18, (I'm in my 40s) with 8 biological grandchildren. I began college to become a nurse but God had other plans for me because one daughter went into heart failure at age ten and I had to drop out of school while she underwent 2 open heart surgeries after she recovered I tried again and another year in another child became ill my oldest girl at age 14 was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer (lymphoma) that and soon to come my marriage of 23 yrs failed so I decided to take my part time survival skill and make it something more so I work for myself I am a residential/commercial cleaner not the nurse I wanted to be but not to shabby I make 25+ an hour and God is good to me I work hard so I can goof off the end of April thru may
> Www.Bestcleanersintown.webs.com


_*God bless you young lady, that's all i will say..*_


----------



## wade

eShe's notirl said:


> Lol Vern I got married at 16 to someone13 yrs older than me with5 kids then we had 5 lol I had my first son when I was 18, (I'm in my 40s) with 8 biological grandchildren. I began college to become a nurse but God had other plans for me because one daughter went into heart failure at age ten and I had to drop out of school while she underwent 2 open heart surgeries after she recovered I tried again and another year in another child became ill my oldest girl at age 14 was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer (lymphoma) that and soon to come my marriage of 23 yrs failed so I decided to take my part time survival skill and make it something more so I work for myself I am a residential/commercial cleaner not the nurse I wanted to be but not to shabby I make 25+ an hour and God is good to me I work hard so I can goof off the end of April thru may
> Www.Bestcleanersintown.webs.com


* 
Right on Tuff, Real, and Good, Girl !
elmgirl ! ...She's the one to get it done Boy!
elmgirl !. She's Probably tuff'r than u r Boy!
elmgirl ! She's ain't kinda even play'n Boy!
And she's a why I wright this song Boys!
ELMGIRL! !!!!!!!
K-Boom K-Bang Bing Bong Smok'n!!
Guitar now .....rowers wore 're row wo wo...
Go Man Go......wrow WA wa wheel yes..!!!*


----------



## deleted

Ive been a member for five years now...I think that this has become MORE than just an information board...more than just an information community,...During this past season in a lot of ways, we have turned into a slightly dysfunctional (duh) Family who share about everything with each other except for our honey spots...(even the best of family's have there own secrets...lol). 
Next season i expect we will be even stronger yet and would really love it if we are somehow able to have a get together during the season..we can talk more about that in the spring.
You people make me feel good every day that i come here...i mean my God...even *WADE* is turning into a social butterfly...lmao..whats next ???...stand by...


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> *
> Right on Tuff, Real, and Good, Girl !
> elmgirl ! ...She's the one to get it done Boy!
> elmgirl !. She's Probably tuff'r than u r Boy!
> elmgirl ! She's ain't kinda even play'n Boy!
> And she's a why I wright this song Boys!
> ELMGIRL! !!!!!!!
> K-Boom K-Bang Bing Bong Smok'n!!
> Guitar now .....rowers wore 're row wo wo...
> Go Man Go......wrow WA wa wheel yes..!!!*


Wade you are Silly... you all definitely know how to make ppl laugh. Good hearted people I doubt you'll have much success with the song good thing you got the garlic lol


----------



## deleted

Well just spoke to mmh up around Gaylord and got off to a rough start today. found plenty of ones too far gone but did get out with a couple a dozen and then it happened...Thunderstorms 50 miles north from camp. so bad ran him out and back to town. checked the radar for him and tons more rain right on his ass that would last most of the day. he will still be there until Tue. morning before having to head home so hopefully tomorrow will be a good one. i will hear from him tomorrow if not again tonight so keep your fingers crossed for the ol boy...


----------



## deleted

@elmgirl, so did you or did you not head up into the beast...weather sucks as i said...


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> @elmgirl, so did you or did you not head up into the beast...weather sucks as i said...[/QUOTE
> Just got to Indy and dropped off granddaughter I am still going since I am packed hopefully things will be better tomorrow as I new I wouldn't b able to get in the woods today anyway I am also off to rough start apparently I left my GPS in Wisconsin last go round so I will b relying on compass


----------



## elmgirl

T tom said:


> Utt oh
> compass


Well I'm not exactly a dingy blonde but I must admit I do have a tendency of getting lost in the woods....


----------



## elmgirl

well stopped for fuel and coffee, i am 2 hours from tonights destination in Gaylord, passed through some very terrible storms and a serious serious car accident pretty sure they hydroplaned entire passenger side of car smashed in car looked as though only half a vehicle, definitely praying for the passengers. many people pulled off to avoid hail and barely being able to see the road, however no rain now  I will set up tonight and hit the woods at the crack of dawn i will try my luck at this first area in Gaylord if im not doing any good after an hour or two I have another destination planned, I am sure i wont have phone service if i have to head to my second option but will update when i can... I am not leaving without morels!!!! By golly if i have to it will be the UP or Canada lol


----------



## O H I O

I am eating morels right now.
mmh is seeing what I was seeing. A lot were way too far gone a coupe days ago. I was still finding plenty that were fresh enough. Nearly 400.
Elmgirl , be careful in that rough weather , and good luck up there tomorrow.
I hope you and mmh find the mother load.
And I bet the UP is prime right now.

O H I O


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> well stopped for fuel and coffee, i am 2 hours from tonights destination in Gaylord, passed through some very terrible storms and a serious serious car accident pretty sure they hydroplaned entire passenger side of car smashed in car looked as though only half a vehicle, definitely praying for the passengers. many people pulled off to avoid hail and barely being able to see the road, however no rain now  I will set up tonight and hit the woods at the crack of dawn i will try my luck at this first area in Gaylord if im not doing any good after an hour or two I have another destination planned, I am sure i wont have phone service if i have to head to my second option but will update when i can... I am not leaving without morels!!!! By golly if i have to it will be the UP or Canada lol


Dont let me find out that you and mmh are playin tiddlywinks in Gaylord tonight...lmao...the man needs his rest..


----------



## deleted

_Dont want anybody to get the wrong idea so i figured i should include a shroom pic to keep it all in context..._
_







_


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> Dont let me find out that you and mmh are playin tiddlywinks in Gaylord tonight...lmao...the man needs his rest..


Ha ha Vern... He can get his rest, however there is no rest for me I got some inside info and Gaylord is no longer on my radar... I will get back on the road and I will drive up until I reach Wolverine area and probably call it a night I will wake up there and go to a few spots hour or two tops if I am not seeing anything promising I will head to the UP I had someone tell me dont waste my time head straight to UP and now with OHIO also saying its probably prime I think I may have better luck I will do better on this trip than I did my last one to Michigan lol


----------



## elmgirl

the lady at the gas station says Wolverine is part of Gaylord... hmmm oh well it is closer to the UP so im heading back on the road


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> the lady at the gas station says Wolverine is part of Gaylord... hmmm oh well it is closer to the UP so im heading back on the road


Wow ....Cool


----------



## deleted




----------



## guff76

Happy Memorial Day! Thanks to all the veterans out their!


----------



## Inthewild

vern said:


> View attachment 2162


Really, all I see is 3 Likes to this statement. I know many are out and about all weekend, but guezzz.
_
As shared from another social website that I saw as very fitting:

*It is the Soldier, not the minister who has given us freedom of religion.

It is the Soldier, not the reporter who has given us freedom of the press.

It is the Soldier, not the poet who has given us freedom of speech.

It is the Soldier, not the campus organizer who has given us freedom to protest.

It is the Soldier, not the lawyer who has given us the right to a fair trial.

It is the Soldier, not the politician who has given us the right to vote.

It is the Soldier who salutes the flag, who serves beneath the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag, who allows the protester to burn the flag. 

To all that have served, Thank You.**"*_


----------



## deleted

Inthewild said:


> Really, all I see is 3 Likes to this statement. I know many are out and about all weekend, but guezzz.
> _
> As shared from another social website that I saw as very fitting:
> 
> *It is the Soldier, not the minister who has given us freedom of religion.
> 
> It is the Soldier, not the reporter who has given us freedom of the press.
> 
> It is the Soldier, not the poet who has given us freedom of speech.
> 
> It is the Soldier, not the campus organizer who has given us freedom to protest.
> 
> It is the Soldier, not the lawyer who has given us the right to a fair trial.
> 
> It is the Soldier, not the politician who has given us the right to vote.
> 
> It is the Soldier who salutes the flag, who serves beneath the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag, who allows the protester to burn the flag.
> 
> To all that have served, Thank You.**"*_


Thank you inthewild, that is a beautiful message. well said sir...


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Lol, I wish I could take credit for it but it was inthewild.


oops...my bad..lmao..ill edit it, thanks


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Both of you ; Vern and inthewild make beautiful statements. And you are absolutely right about are great soldiers who are miserably underpaid and under appreciated . Even the poor in this great country are better off than most people in the entire world. We enjoy all of are freedom and our ability to do things most people can only dream of because of the sacrifice our military makes.. Ps.inthewild I don't know how to do or post a like.


----------



## Inthewild

morelas must-shroom said:


> Both of you ; Vern and inthewild make beautiful statements. And you are absolutely right about are great soldiers who are miserably underpaid and under appreciated . Even the poor in this great country are better off than most people in the entire world. We enjoy all of are freedom and our ability to do things most people can only dream of because of the sacrifice our military makes.. Ps.inthewild I don't know how to do or post a like.


Morelas Must-shroom, It's one of the buttons found on the bottom of each posting/message: Like Quote Reply. If I can understand how it works, I hope you ole gummers can be taught. lol


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Inthewild I see it now. Just never paid attention before. Oh,and by the way I still have almost all of my teeth. lol. I am pretty damn old though.


----------



## Inthewild

morelas must-shroom said:


> Inthewild I see it now. Just never paid attention before. Oh,and by the way I still have almost all of my teeth. lol. I am pretty damn old though.


Morelas Must-shroom, I just hope I can get there. lol Seems the Indiana forms have funner (I know it ain't a word) members. Lots of chatter. Thanks ITW


----------



## O H I O

Vern,
Any update from mmh?
Hope him and Elmgirl are filling their bags up there.
Wish I was up there , but got to go twice so not fair to complain.
Would go up one more time but the wife and I are headed to Utah in less than 2 weeks and I have a few preperations to make on the truck for some long off road trips.
O H I O


----------



## deleted

O H I O said:


> Vern,
> Any update from mmh?
> Hope him and Elmgirl are filling their bags up there.
> Wish I was up there , but got to go twice so not fair to complain.
> Would go up one more time but the wife and I are headed to Utah in less than 2 weeks and I have a few preperations to make on the truck for some long off road trips.
> O H I O


afraid not OHIO. might be out of service all day..dunno. should have heard from him about 4pm. he said hes heading back tomorrow,soooo ?
I see no word from elmgirl either, could be same problem..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

OHIO, I've been going out west most of my life at least once a year . 5 of the last 10 years to Utah. Love it out there. I have done the Moab area/canyonlands. But lately, the last 5 years it's been the slot canyons in the south and the sheep creek /spirit lake up by flaming gorge lately. The stars are absolutely amazing out there. I love Indiana the most, but Utah would probably be my second choice. Escalante to be exact.


----------



## Neecienee

] Morelcommander had a better half day yesterday finding around 4-5 pounds in Gaylord. Fresh and some older. He found a couple pounds this morning. He's Going out tomorrow morning one last time in Gaylord.


jack said:


> Morelas:
> No lookalikes but there are a few different kinds. The most common are Laetiporus sulphureus, which grows on wood and Laetiporus cincinnatus, which grows on roots. The latter has a pinkish white underside instead of sulphur yellow, like L.sulphureus. Elm girl, I agree with Neecienee, it was too old and sounds like Laetiporus cincinnatus due to it's pore color. When they get thin winged they get chalky tasting. I won't pick them any older then this picture.They have to be plump & juicy.


----------



## Neecienee

jack said:


> Morelas:
> No lookalikes but there are a few different kinds. The most common are Laetiporus sulphureus, which grows on wood and Laetiporus cincinnatus, which grows on roots. The latter has a pinkish white underside instead of sulphur yellow, like L.sulphureus. Elm girl, I agree with Neecienee, it was too old and sounds like Laetiporus cincinnatus due to it's pore color. When they get thin winged they get chalky tasting. I won't pick them any older then this picture.They have to be plump & juicy.


This is a beauty! The one I had grew on the roots.


----------



## O H I O

morelas,
I was out there last year for Yellowstone and the Tetons.
Headed out of Cody down to Flaming gorge just to see. Spent 2 days there and loved it.
Darn near got the rental Youkon hung up a couple times....lol. Well to be fair , one was in the mountains above Jackson Hole.
The other was the flaming gorge area way off the beaten path in a rain storm.
But this time I will have my Tacomo TRD PRO. Gonna do Moab and the Burr trail at capitol reef and probably a few more if the wife doesn't get too spooked. She definitely wants a couple nights of star gazing.
If you feel there are some Must See things out there please send me a PM and let me know. I am up for any of it as long as you would feel my truck is up to the task.
O H I O


----------



## O H I O

Neecienee,
That is great news.
I hope he finds a bunch more before he heads home.
I ate a few with my supper about an hour ago. Sure wish I had time for one more run up there.
O H I O


----------



## O H I O

Vern ,
They are probably too busy picking big ole yellows.
O H I O


----------



## morelas must-shroom

O H I O said:


> morelas,
> I was out there last year for Yellowstone and the Tetons.
> Headed out of Cody down to Flaming gorge just to see. Spent 2 days there and loved it.
> Darn near got the rental Youkon hung up a couple times....lol. Well to be fair , one was in the mountains above Jackson Hole.
> The other was the flaming gorge area way off the beaten path in a rain storm.
> But this time I will have my Tacomo TRD PRO. Gonna do Moab and the Burr trail at capitol reef and probably a few more if the wife doesn't get too spooked. She definitely wants a couple nights of star gazing.
> If you feel there are some Must See things out there please send me a PM and let me know. I am up for any of it as long as you would feel my truck is up to the task.
> O H I O


Ohio, if you are going to the burr trail I've been there several times. Calf creek falls is a fairly easy day hike just outside of Escalate. Beautiful scenery and trail to a quiet waterfall. Spencer flat is just a couple miles up the road. Off the beaten path and unbelievable night skys. Don't even need a light at night. INCREDIBLE. If you can't Google it stop at the campground and ask the host for directions. The Burr Trail is a beautiful drive ,but if you're driving a 4-wheel truck check out the Wolverine Trail loop. A couple slot canyons to day hike Into a ways. Petifried wood also. Just don't take more than you are allowed. If you want night skys Spencer Flat would be my number 1 choice. Unless of course you're backpacking.


----------



## deleted

O H I O said:


> Vern ,
> They are probably too busy picking big ole yellows.
> O H I O


Man i hope he didn't get arrested for poaching or got in some other kind of trouble..lol.
as long as a call to me ain't for bail money...im good..lmfao.
Seems you and i have been to a lot of the same places...i vacationed two times in W. Yellowstone, wow what a place.been through Jackson Hole as well, awesome. also made a couple of trips up into Montana, twice to Bozeman and caught a nice Trout in big sky. plenty of other places further west as well. im sure you,i, and Morelas could tell some stories over a beer and a shot...lol


----------



## O H I O

morelas,
We will be doing some hiking and hopefully some serious off roading as well. The Tacoma is set up with a Bilstein off road suspension and I am hopeful that it can handle the trails well. Burr Trail is for sure one of our destinations. Do we need camping permits there? I will look into the wolverine trail as well. Thank you for the information.
We will be there for 14 days and hope to take in a little of at lest 5 of the major parks.
O H I O


----------



## deleted

I was a resident of seven different states, three of them twice. man i miss those days.


----------



## O H I O

Vern,
I was up on the Chief Joseph highway on down to Cody one evening as we headed out the North entrance of Yellowstone. What a beautiful 75 mile drive. The Beartooth was still closed so didn't get to see that yet.
Will be taking the In-Laws into Yellowstone this fall and hope to see the Beartooth this time.
A beer and a shot and some good travel stories sounds darn good to me.
O H I O


----------



## morelcommander

NeecieneeTE="Neecienee, post: 101294, member: 12853"]] Morelcommander had a better half day yesterday finding around 4-5 pounds in Gaylord. Fresh and some older. He found a couple pounds this morning. He's Going out tomorrow morning one last time in Gaylord.[/QUOTE]
Neecienee going out for onelast fling Tuesday morn I will give you heads up on how I do!!


----------



## morelcommander

Neecienee found these yesterday on fresh side..how about I drop some off and you fry some up???!!!


----------



## deleted

@OHIO, hay its me..your long lost first born son..just looked at your picture show, just how much is your knife collection worth. dont forget me in the will...lmao


----------



## O H I O

Vern,
LOL , long lost son huh....
I am a bit of a knife geek. Thank you for noticing. I was a bit ashamed that I forgot to take a different knife or two each time out. I got used to my Northwoods Esky Zulu and my Bakr-Bilt so much that they are just second nature to grab when I head out.
If I would take 2 different knives out each hunt I imagine I would still have plenty to go after 100 hunts. Knives are as addictive as Morels.
O H I O


----------



## O H I O

Vern,
Any word from the mmh and Elmgirl?
Looks like morelcommander has been doing well up there.
O H I O


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Well just spoke to mmh up around Gaylord and got off to a rough start today. found plenty of ones too far gone but did get out with a couple a dozen and then it happened...Thunderstorms 50 miles north from camp. so bad ran him out and back to town. checked the radar for him and tons more rain right on his ass that would last most of the day. he will still be there until Tue. morning before having to head home so hopefully tomorrow will be a good one. i will hear from him tomorrow if not again tonight so keep your fingers crossed for the ol boy...


I am back, I did have HEAVY rain and lighting Sunday. I didn't want to just set around so I started driving in a different direction. The weather was not letting up so I was ready to pack it in for the day when Vern called and told me the radar showed things lightening up, so I went on and found some and a promising new spot. (Thanks my good man)
Vern, I am sorry I did not call Monday. I went to an area that is usually later than where I was at.
I did find more and they were in better condition, ran into some people that noticed my I U Hoosiers car plate and we talked a bit. When I was heading out of the there I ran into them again and they invited me to their camp (no cell service)
I stayed with them till dark and when I got back I thought it too late to call.
I have more thoughts on my trip but need to stop for now.


----------



## deleted

O H I O said:


> Vern,
> Any word from the mmh and Elmgirl?
> Looks like morelcommander has been doing well up there.
> O H I O


As you can see..he made it back alive..lol. i was never in contact with elmgirl. that crazy woman might be in Canada by now..lmao


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> I am back, I did have HEAVY rain and lighting Sunday. I didn't want to just set around so I started driving in a different direction. The weather was not letting up so I was ready to pack it in for the day when Vern called and told me the radar showed things lightening up, so I went on and found some and a promising new spot. (Thanks my good man)
> Vern, I am sorry I did not call Monday. I went to an area that is usually later than where I was at.
> I did find more and they were in better condition, ran into some people that noticed my I U Hoosiers car plate and we talked a bit. When I was heading out of the there I ran into them again and they invited me to their camp (no cell service)
> I stayed with them till dark and when I got back I thought it too late to call.
> I have more thoughts on my trip but need to stop for now.


Glad you got back safe my man, the natives were gettin worried..lol. glad i could help a little.
after you recover, i wouldn't mind hearing a little more..


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> As you can see..he made it back alive..lol. i was never in contact with elmgirl. that crazy woman might be in Canada by now..lmao


Vern, Once again Thank You for your input and support on my trip.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

O H I O said:


> morelas,
> We will be doing some hiking and hopefully some serious off roading as well. The Tacoma is set up with a Bilstein off road suspension and I am hopeful that it can handle the trails well. Burr Trail is for sure one of our destinations. Do we need camping permits there? I will look into the wolverine trail as well. Thank you for the information.
> We will be there for 14 days and hope to take in a little of at lest 5 of the major parks.
> O H I O


OHIO, first of all I drove the beartoooth two years ago on way to Hells Canyon Oregon. Awesome drive and scenery. Secondly there are dispersed campsites all over southern Utah on BLM land and in the national forests.

Spencer flat is at mile marker 70 on highway 12 between Boulder Utah and Escalante Utah. 

I don't know what kind of hiking you plan on, but it would be a shame if you didn't do at least a couple of slot canyons while you're there. 

There are also many scenic drives and jeep roads too.

I personally never go there without several books. You can study them ahead of time picks places to explore ahead of time. Pics attached. 

The Utah atlas is an invaluable tool also. It really shows about everything to keep you out of trouble. 

There is also a jeep group based in Colorado that describes, rates and has pictures of jeep trails all over Colorado,Utah and a few in Arizona and Wyoming. There website is traildamage.Com


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Also the Utah atlas will show you all BLM land and national forest boundaries.


----------



## O H I O

morelas,
Thank you again for the information. I will get the atlas and check out the jeep forum.
I don't want to run too difficult of trails since we will be traveling alone , but I an sure my truck can handle anywhere I would dare to take it. I just don't want to cave in a rocker panel or a door...lol
What slot canyon would you go to?
here is a quick picture of the Taco it is pictured with the brush guard , but I just took it off to allow more ground clearance on the front end.
O H I O


----------



## O H I O

Eating these morels with my burgers right now. Yum Yum.....
O H I O


----------



## morelas must-shroom

O H I O said:


> morelas,
> Thank you again for the information. I will get the atlas and check out the jeep forum.
> I don't want to run too difficult of trails since we will be traveling alone , but I an sure my truck can handle anywhere I would dare to take it. I just don't want to cave in a rocker panel or a door...lol
> What slot canyon would you go to?
> here is a quick picture of the Taco it is pictured with the brush guard , but I just took it off to allow more ground clearance on the front end.
> O H I O


First I would camp at spencer flat and hike calf creek falls. It has cliffs,a creek,some native American history and the falls. It's about 5 miles round trip, but its flat and easy.

If you're already on the burr trail wolverine slot is an interesting pretty hike. Also flat and easy. You can camp by the trailhead.

If you want something more adventurous and challenging try neon canyon which will take you to the gold en cathedral (Google it). It's down hole in the rock road and the Egypt trail. The view from the trailhead is awesome and you can camp there. It starts out with a 800 foot hike down steep slickrock,then a couple miles across a semi -desert area,then switchbacks down to the Escalante river. A mile or so down river turn left into neon canyon and a mile later the golden cathedral. My favorite hike so far.

I could go on and on,but if I were you I would at least get Rudi Lambrechste's book. Then you can pick a hike that you find interesting and meets your skill level.Ps your truck will be fine unless you drive off cross country or it rains.


----------



## O H I O

morelas,
The wife and I just got on amazon and ordered all the books except for the road atlas for 2 day delivery. Thank you again.
She says she wants to get some pictures of arrowheads insitu so I suppose that may take a bit of walking as well. Here in Ohio we can find them take pictures and collect them. In Utah we can find them and take pictures but they must be left where found.
O H I O


----------



## deleted

_*@Morelasswipe..
Don't make me open this...







*_


----------



## morelas must-shroom

O H I O said:


> morelas,
> The wife and I just got on amazon and ordered all the books except for the road atlas for 2 day delivery. Thank you again.
> She says she wants to get some pictures of arrowheads insitu so I suppose that may take a bit of walking as well. Here in Ohio we can find them take pictures and collect them. In Utah we can find them and take pictures but they must be left where found.
> O H I O


No thanks needed man. Glad to help. Have a good trip.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> _*@Morelasswipe..
> Don't make me open this...
> View attachment 2179
> *_


Damn Vern, sorry if my comment pissed you off. I was just cracking on you. I apologize sincerely. Have a good day /evening.


----------



## deleted

morelas must-shroom said:


> Damn Vern, sorry if my comment pissed you off. I was just cracking on you. I apologize sincerely. Have a good day /evening.


Just screwing with your head for screwing with me dude...


----------



## deleted

What can i say...after a month i am starting (finally) to run out of funny s$$t..

"OHIO; Vern is an amimal. In case you didn't already know."
now after a few Jim Beam's, ill finish this post..i have had a particularly bad day. i have taken plenty of jabs and then handed them back, usually getting a ha-ha or an lol so i fired back at you. i know you didn't mean anything by it and neither did i. i thought this was gonna be a little funnier than it was so i apologize to you as well sir.

so we OK ??


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> afraid not OHIO. might be out of service all day..dunno. should have heard from him about 4pm. he said hes heading back tomorrow,soooo ?
> I see no word from elmgirl either, could be same problem..


Just getting back to phone service....now in cheboygan Co. had to come seek wood will update tomorrow and will head home tomorrow evening


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Just getting back to phone service....now in cheboygan Co. had to come seek wood will update tomorrow and will head home tomorrow evening


Shes alive-Shes alive..i knew it..lol


----------



## wade

[QUOTmmh, post: 101395, member: 2197"]I am back, I did have HEAVY rain and lighting Sunday. I didn't want to just set around so I started driving in a different direction. The weather was not letting up so I was ready to pack it in for the day when Vern called and told me the radar showed things lightening up, so I went on and found some and a promising new spot. (Thanks my good man)
Vern, I am sorry I did not call Monday. I went to an area that is usually later than where I was at.
I did find more and they were in better condition, ran into some people that noticed my I U Hoosiers car plate and we talked a bit. When I was heading out of the there I ran into them again and they invited me to their camp (no cell service)
I stayed with them till dark and when I got back I thought it too late to call.
I have more thoughts on my trip but need to stop for now.[/QUOTE]
Cool Reporting... Thank You !


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Just getting back to phone service....now in cheboygan Co. had to come seek wood will update tomorrow and will head home tomorrow evening


Wait...elmgirl...are you finding..hello hello ! Dont leave the Antenna area ...are you finding.....elmgirl elmgirl...ahhhhshiiiiiit !!
Ok hit us again later☺


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> What can i say...after a month i am starting (finally) to run out of funny s$$t..
> 
> "OHIO; Vern is an amimal. In case you didn't already know."
> now after a few Jim Beam's, ill finish this post..i have had a particularly bad day. i have taken plenty of jabs and then handed them back, usually getting a ha-ha or an lol so i fired back at you. i know you didn't mean anything by it and neither did i. i thought this was gonna be a little funnier than it was so i apologize to you as well sir.
> 
> so we OK ??


Yes Vern, we're fine. Sounds like elmgirl is around the area I hunt in Michigan. Cheboygan County. Plenty of dead wood laying around from all the cut ash trees. Hope she is finding them.


----------



## deleted

Well Boys and Girls...im just waiting for the old Elmgirl to find her way back home, see how she did or didn't did and then i am out of here until next spring. so its been a blast, made some new friends and hung with some old ones. so everybody be good and see you on the flip side.
Peace out...Vern..


----------



## O H I O

I know I'm no Hoosier , but it sure would be fun to hook up with some of you folks for a run up to Michigan next year.
Just Sayin.
O H I O


----------



## elmgirl

Well I am still in Michigan but I will be heading home in an hour or so....I may end up writing a short novel about this trip so just giving you a fair warning before you start reading lol well the first thing I have to say is WOW.....DEFINITELY a trip to remember and what a beautiful country we have. I was a little worried at first heading up and it was storming so bad, then of all things FORGOT MY TENT!!! luckily I had left my little car at home this time around and borrowed a friends jeep patriot so ended up sleeping in the back of it was up before the sun and got very discouraged fast that I was not finding anything, so I decided to keep hunting til dark then I'd hit the road and head to the UP ended day one with about 2lbs and probably left 40 or more,that were past I got to the UP and I HAVE NEVER SEEN MOSQUITOS SO BAD Literally driving along 2 they looked like funnel clouds and could just hear them splatting on the windshield... I went to a few places however going there has definitely made me rethink ever wanting to mushroom hunt in Canada. I had no luck there however I did go to an old burn sight that I knew about (I'm pretty sure it will be a great spot in a couple days) as ppl in the town of seney said their season is just starting and one thing I've learned about burn sites and are that if you see false morels then the real deal will follow shortly and this spot was full of falsies. One awesome thing about the UP is I ran into a rather friendly dnr guy who told me they had a young moose roaming around and many ppl were seeing it right out crossing the road so I set up along the road where it had been being spotted and just before dark sure enough caught an unexpected sighting was very awesome.after that I headed back across the bridge to cheboygan co. And decided if I was going to have any real luck I was going to have to take my butt deep in the woods so after alot of convincing my friend that's what I did and I'll tell you know it was the best decision I've made all season... now not necessarily the smartest because if someone would've had a video camera I would have made a winner on America's funniest video because I saw the biggest mushroom on this hillside that I was walking sideways about midway (pretty steep hillside)and it was raining but I was bound and determined to make my was to that beautiful dead elm tree that lay on that hill to get my mushroom and with the help of my walking stick by golly I got there got the mushroom and quickly lost my footing lol slid about half way on my bottom before grabbing a tree lol the best fall I ever took because when I looked around mushrooms were everywhere! I found two awesome spots one deep deep in the woods and another spot that is just FULL of apple trees that were obviously producers lol. When I set out on this trip I said I'd either find alot or learn alot and I can say with a GREAT BIG SMILE ON MY FACE I did both. Next year I will b taking the entire month of May off and the last two weeks and first week of June I will b in Michigan lol . I cannot be exactly sure of how many I have found but the old man at the gas station said probably around ten or fifteen lbs. now a few of my mcds backs about two have morels in them that will be ate asap I also gave a bag to a man and woman at a rest stop they had never had morels until the night before at some restaurant, the man said "they were so good" wondered where he could find em all I can say is WOW this has been a great trip definitely better than my first trip hunting here! A few days ago I was so sad and did not want the season to end but now I can smile and say it ended well and as much as I am going to miss it I AM EXHAUSTED.... now I will be counting down the days only around 300 right lol I will post some pics maybe tomorrow after work right now I am going to make this dreadful drive back home and I'm sure I'll still b trying to look lol even though it's almost dark. Did I mention I could of picked another day....lol yep another place we found today as we were supposed to b leaving a couple hours ago still had some that were in fairly good shape. However must b a well known area many were out road siding it.


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> Well I am still in Michigan but I will be heading home in an hour or so....I may end up writing a short novel about this trip so just giving you a fair warning before you start reading lol well the first thing I have to say is WOW.....DEFINITELY a trip to remember and what a beautiful country we have. I was a little worried at first heading up and it was storming so bad, then of all things FORGOT MY TENT!!! luckily I had left my little car at home this time around and borrowed a friends jeep patriot so ended up sleeping in the back of it was up before the sun and got very discouraged fast that I was not finding anything, so I decided to keep hunting til dark then I'd hit the road and head to the UP ended day one with about 2lbs and probably left 40 or more,that were past I got to the UP and I HAVE NEVER SEEN MOSQUITOS SO BAD Literally driving along 2 they looked like funnel clouds and could just hear them splatting on the windshield... I went to a few places however going there has definitely made me rethink ever wanting to mushroom hunt in Canada. I had no luck there however I did go to an old burn sight that I knew about (I'm pretty sure it will be a great spot in a couple days) as ppl in the town of seney said their season is just starting and one thing I've learned about burn sites and are that if you see false morels then the real deal will follow shortly and this spot was full of falsies. One awesome thing about the UP is I ran into a rather friendly dnr guy who told me they had a young moose roaming around and many ppl were seeing it right out crossing the road so I set up along the road where it had been being spotted and just before dark sure enough caught an unexpected sighting was very awesome.after that I headed back across the bridge to cheboygan co. And decided if I was going to have any real luck I was going to have to take my butt deep in the woods so after alot of convincing my friend that's what I did and I'll tell you know it was the best decision I've made all season... now not necessarily the smartest because if someone would've had a video camera I would have made a winner on America's funniest video because I saw the biggest mushroom on this hillside that I was walking sideways about midway (pretty steep hillside)and it was raining but I was bound and determined to make my was to that beautiful dead elm tree that lay on that hill to get my mushroom and with the help of my walking stick by golly I got there got the mushroom and quickly lost my footing lol slid about half way on my bottom before grabbing a tree lol the best fall I ever took because when I looked around mushrooms were everywhere! I found two awesome spots one deep deep in the woods and another spot that is just FULL of apple trees that were obviously producers lol. When I set out on this trip I said I'd either find alot or learn alot and I can say with a GREAT BIG SMILE ON MY FACE I did both. Next year I will b taking the entire month of May off and the last two weeks and first week of June I will b in Michigan lol . I cannot be exactly sure of how many I have found but the old man at the gas station said probably around ten or fifteen lbs. now a few of my mcds backs about two have morels in them that will be ate asap I also gave a bag to a man and woman at a rest stop they had never had morels until the night before at some restaurant, the man said "they were so good" wondered where he could find em all I can say is WOW this has been a great trip definitely better than my first trip hunting here! A few days ago I was so sad and did not want the season to end but now I can smile and say it ended well and as much as I am going to miss it I AM EXHAUSTED.... now I will be counting down the days only around 300 right lol I will post some pics maybe tomorrow after work right now I am going to make this dreadful drive back home and I'm sure I'll still b trying to look lol even though it's almost dark. Did I mention I could of picked another day....lol yep another place we found today as we were supposed to b leaving a couple hours ago still had some that were in fairly good shape. However must b a well known area many were out road siding it.


I can just picture how beautiful it was. what an awesome trip indeed. love to see a couple of pics if you can...congrats elmgirl...


----------



## O H I O

awesome .. Elmgirl..glad it worked out good for you.
Finding them deep in the timber sure is a blast , but hard to get them out without beating them up.
Looking forward to a few pictures.
Hope I helped inspire you to go this one last time this season.
O H I O


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> Well I am still in Michigan but I will be heading home in an hour or so....I may end up writing a short novel about this trip so just giving you a fair warning before you start reading lol well the first thing I have to say is WOW.....DEFINITELY a trip to remember and what a beautiful country we have. I was a little worried at first heading up and it was storming so bad, then of all things FORGOT MY TENT!!! luckily I had left my little car at home this time around and borrowed a friends jeep patriot so ended up sleeping in the back of it was up before the sun and got very discouraged fast that I was not finding anything, so I decided to keep hunting til dark then I'd hit the road and head to the UP ended day one with about 2lbs and probably left 40 or more,that were past I got to the UP and I HAVE NEVER SEEN MOSQUITOS SO BAD Literally driving along 2 they looked like funnel clouds and could just hear them splatting on the windshield... I went to a few places however going there has definitely made me rethink ever wanting to mushroom hunt in Canada. I had no luck there however I did go to an old burn sight that I knew about (I'm pretty sure it will be a great spot in a couple days) as ppl in the town of seney said their season is just starting and one thing I've learned about burn sites and are that if you see false morels then the real deal will follow shortly and this spot was full of falsies. One awesome thing about the UP is I ran into a rather friendly dnr guy who told me they had a young moose roaming around and many ppl were seeing it right out crossing the road so I set up along the road where it had been being spotted and just before dark sure enough caught an unexpected sighting was very awesome.after that I headed back across the bridge to cheboygan co. And decided if I was going to have any real luck I was going to have to take my butt deep in the woods so after alot of convincing my friend that's what I did and I'll tell you know it was the best decision I've made all season... now not necessarily the smartest because if someone would've had a video camera I would have made a winner on America's funniest video because I saw the biggest mushroom on this hillside that I was walking sideways about midway (pretty steep hillside)and it was raining but I was bound and determined to make my was to that beautiful dead elm tree that lay on that hill to get my mushroom and with the help of my walking stick by golly I got there got the mushroom and quickly lost my footing lol slid about half way on my bottom before grabbing a tree lol the best fall I ever took because when I looked around mushrooms were everywhere! I found two awesome spots one deep deep in the woods and another spot that is just FULL of apple trees that were obviously producers lol. When I set out on this trip I said I'd either find alot or learn alot and I can say with a GREAT BIG SMILE ON MY FACE I did both. Next year I will b taking the entire month of May off and the last two weeks and first week of June I will b in Michigan lol . I cannot be exactly sure of how many I have found but the old man at the gas station said probably around ten or fifteen lbs. now a few of my mcds backs about two have morels in them that will be ate asap I also gave a bag to a man and woman at a rest stop they had never had morels until the night before at some restaurant, the man said "they were so good" wondered where he could find em all I can say is WOW this has been a great trip definitely better than my first trip hunting here! A few days ago I was so sad and did not want the season to end but now I can smile and say it ended well and as much as I am going to miss it I AM EXHAUSTED.... now I will be counting down the days only around 300 right lol I will post some pics maybe tomorrow after work right now I am going to make this dreadful drive back home and I'm sure I'll still b trying to look lol even though it's almost dark. Did I mention I could of picked another day....lol yep another place we found today as we were supposed to b leaving a couple hours ago still had some that were in fairly good shape. However must b a well known area many were out road siding it.


Way to go elmgirl, glad you found a load. I've been to Seney twice with similar results. Tons Of Mosquitos And black flies, but not one morel. Beautiful drive though . Glad you enjoyed the trip and like the others said can't way to see some pictures.


----------



## elmgirl

So we had 8 Mcd bags this size and a box
Pics are not the greatest didn't get in til 4:30 and had to b at work by 8, and I literally have shrooms everywhere that I've got to deal with but here are pics of half of what we found the other half went home with my friend plus gave one bag away.


----------



## deleted

_*Way to go girl !







*_


----------



## elmgirl

@OHIO yes your pics inspired me to go up, I had went up a couple weekends before and only found 23 did better this time around and could of done even better if I wouldn't have wasted so much time driving around the UP, Hope you guys a have a safe and great vacation it sounds awesome. 
@morelas must-shroom yes the drive up to the Up is beautiful for sure I also drove to tahquemon falls? Not sure I spelled that right now that is a beautiful place but it was freezing there... I can say though I truly doubt I will ever go back to the UP to hunt morels a very knowledgeable mushroom man told me that unless you live there or just know patches then finding morels in the UP is like finding a needle in a haystack he said he has hunted nearly every state and says in the UP morels have a mind of their own he said the reason. So many ppl strike out finding them there is because their season is just so unpredictable and morels don't necessarily have a favorite tree but rather are offer found more in ppls yards, along ditches lol as for me the mosquitoes are just too much. But the dnr guy says when ever you go to seney the moose are commonly seen around driggs river and driggs rd access area


----------



## elmgirl

@vern thanks I'm gonna miss your sense of humor can't wait for next season


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> @vern thanks I'm gonna miss your sense of humor can't wait for next season











See ya in about 270 days..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

elmgirl said:


> @OHIO yes your pics inspired me to go up, I had went up a couple weekends before and only found 23 did better this time around and could of done even better if I wouldn't have wasted so much time driving around the UP, Hope you guys a have a safe and great vacation it sounds awesome.
> @morelas must-shroom yes the drive up to the Up is beautiful for sure I also drove to tahquemon falls? Not sure I spelled that right now that is a beautiful place but it was freezing there... I can say though I truly doubt I will ever go back to the UP to hunt morels a very knowledgeable mushroom man told me that unless you live there or just know patches then finding morels in the UP is like finding a needle in a haystack he said he has hunted nearly every state and says in the UP morels have a mind of their own he said the reason. So many ppl strike out finding them there is because their season is just so unpredictable and morels don't necessarily have a favorite tree but rather are offer found more in ppls yards, along ditches lol as for me the mosquitoes are just too much. But the dnr guy says when ever you go to seney the moose are commonly seen around driggs river and driggs rd access area


Nice pics elmgirl, nice finds too. Yes the up is beautiful, but not easy to find morels. Better to go there in the fall. The western side is even better. Have a good rest of the year.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

vern said:


> _*Way to go girl !
> View attachment 2194
> *_


Catch you in the spring Vern. Have a good year.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

O H I O said:


> I know I'm no Hoosier , but it sure would be fun to hook up with some of you folks for a run up to Michigan next year.
> Just Sayin.
> O H I O


Let's talk about in the spring OHIO. You can fill me in on your trips out west then too. Vern is planning something in southern Indiana maybe, also next year. Have a good trip


----------



## O H I O

O.K. All,
See you in the Spring.
Elmgirl , I am thrilled you did well this time up.
Vern , be good bro and let me know what ur planning over there in the Hoosier state. Maybe a Buckeye might make it a party.
mmh,
The books came today and are gonna be very helpful. I cant thank you enough for the info.
We will have plenty to talk about come spring. Plus I have a dash cam and a go pro to record anything I may forget or want to forget...lol
O H I O


----------



## guff76

@elmgirl congrats on a nice haul, it's been awhile to the UP but yea is a nice drive. There is a highway that a person can drive on that goes most of the way around lake Michigan, that's a very nice drive.

@ vern heading out ol buddy? Well you have yourself a good one been a good season on here with ya! Can't wait till next year so that we all can try n set up a big foray weekend!!!


----------



## deleted

guff76 said:


> @elmgirl congrats on a nice haul, it's been awhile to the UP but yea is a nice drive. There is a highway that a person can drive on that goes most of the way around lake Michigan, that's a very nice drive.
> 
> @ vern heading out ol buddy? Well you have yourself a good one been a good season on here with ya! Can't wait till next year so that we all can try n set up a big foray weekend!!!


Mornin Guff, its hard to let it go knowing how long its gonna be till next year. its been a blast but its time to mosey along i guess. definitely would like to get a gathering together mid-state for some fun. we will get together first of March and try to get a plan together brother...in the mean time, have a good summer pal..


----------



## jack

Stick around all Summer and Fall for the rest of the mushroom seasons. There are plenty of great eating mushrooms to learn about. Also, don't forget to post your favorite recipes on :Pics of how we prepare our mushrooms (the dinner plate page)


----------



## Neecienee

elmgirl said:


> So we had 8 Mcd bags this size and a box
> Pics are not the greatest didn't get in til 4:30 and had to b at work by 8, and I literally have shrooms everywhere that I've got to deal with but here are pics of half of what we found the other half went home with my friend plus gave one bag away.
> View attachment 2186
> View attachment 2193
> 
> View attachment 2186


Wow nice find!! Makes me want to drag my ole boy way up there now!


----------



## Neecienee

Morel commander had a decent hunt up in the Gaylord area. Said he saw a truck with Indiana plates in Chandler Hills- makes me wonder if it could have been someone on here! He had to go deep to find what he did and some are almost past their prime. Short season. My uncle usually finds 40-50 in his backyard in downtown Gaylord but only found two this year. I'm happy though, he brought me wild ramps a cool rock and my fav wildflowers-forget-me-nots!


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Mornin Guff, its hard to let it go knowing how long its gonna be till next year. its been a blast but its time to mosey along i guess. definitely would like to get a gathering together mid-state for some fun. we will get together first of March and try to get a plan together brother...in the mean time, have a good summer pal..


Yea I know what ya mean it is hard to let go it's been good time one here! Learned a couple things off here, had alot of laughs that for sure! Most definitely on the gathering!!! Does sound fun. I'll have to sign on earlier than I normally do so can get that going. Will definitely try n have a good summer n you do the same brother!


----------



## elmgirl

Lol @T tom I agree ....where r u vern


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> @elmgirl congrats on a nice haul, it's been awhile to the UP but yea is a nice drive. There is a highway that a person can drive on that goes most of the way around lake Michigan, that's a very nice drive.
> 
> @ vern heading out ol buddy? Well you have yourself a good one been a good season on here with ya! Can't wait till next year so that we all can try n set up a big foray weekend!!!


Yeah I think that's hi way 2 if I'm not mistaken it is beautiful driving along there that much is true but I will probably never go back there to hunt morels OK well atleast not this year lol


----------



## deleted

OK, OK, i cant help but keep an eye on you late asses..lol. its addictive... you guys are about the only friends that i have these days..


----------



## deleted

So its a little after midnight and i just got home from the bar where i was drinking Miller HighLife, drinking shots of Tequila and singing karaoke when this heifer bellied up to the bar by me and tried to start a conversation. a little later she asked if i wanted her phone number...i asked if she had a pen, she said yes so i told her that she should get back in it before the farmer found out she was missing..


----------



## deleted

So T Tom, what about you pal...are you a young man. was this your first season hunting ?. where abouts do you live ?


----------



## mmh

Elm Girl, Sounds that overall you had a good trip. Nice to hear that others enjoy that area as much as I do.


----------



## mmh

To all of you, I have enjoyed reading your posts this Morel season and like sharing thoughts with others that enjoy this frustrating yet rewarding interest too.
I will be hunting hens this fall hope to add a summer time mushrooms so I will be checking the board periodically to see if anyone else is hunting anything. I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable summer.


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> Hell yes I'm a young man of 55 with all the medical problems you have lol.
> I've been huntn bout 6yrs,self thought. I've wanted to hunt over 20yr but no one would ever teach me. I live in the big city of New Castle. I 70 and st rd 3


Yeah i just had a look. nor far from Indy, you have to travel a few miles to find a place to go huh.
mabie if you like, we can hook up next season, might be fun. IM no expert either. just been doin it for a while. im not sure that there are really any experts..lol. the rest just like you and i have to search little by little till we lock on to spots and then return year after year...not exactly a big secret.
it dont take a lot of effort to figure the timeline for your area as well as south and north especially with a forum like this one. i suppose its good to know something about trees and whatnot...but in the long run, ther are under the tree you are looking at or they are not pal
I know its old school thinking but then again...im old school and still manage to do pretty well...


----------



## deleted

If anyone else has a comment, please fell free to speak up...thanks

OK, im heading back to the bar...mabie ill find a calf instead of another heifer this time...lmao


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> If anyone else has a comment, please fell free to speak up...thanks
> 
> OK, im heading back to the bar...mabie ill find a calf instead of another heifer this time...lmao


Good luck tonight Vern but If things go well please spare the details as I have had an upset stomach lately and that kind of info may send me into the bathroom. LOL


----------



## deleted

T tom said:


> @vern Hey olbuddy I hope you get some mud for your turtle. At our age, never wast a hard on, and don't trust a fart!


What a bummer dude...got there and they had a live band instead of karaoke. paid extra for a beer. it was so loud, i couldnt take it. drank it and left back for the house.
Later on, i lit a joint...looked at my right hand and said...was it good for you...

OK, i promise .. no more naughty jokes from me in respect for mmh..lol


----------



## mmh

T tom said:


> Ya that's a little personal for me to. I went out to the punkin patch last night and found one of the biggest turtles laying eggs I've ever seen. That bitch was really doing some damage and would not leave. It had a head the size of my fist. I tried to pick her up but her head came around and damn near got me, so I busted it in the head with my grubbing hoe trying to kill it. Needless to say all I did was piss that mfer OFF!
> I was not looking forward to walking back down the waist high creek.


The Snappers are on the move around here too. I will not even try to pick them up by the shell, those necks are long and a bite can take off a little finger.
I had one in the yard yesterday and that moss covered back was larger than a Frisbee so I got my trash can and a snow shovel then pushed/coaxed that beast in and took it to a nearby swamp. I have had one scratching at my back door, thought maybe I should open that door and the front door and let it through but wife didn't like that.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> The Snappers are on the move around here too. I will not even try to pick them up by the shell, those necks are long and a bite can take off a little finger.
> I had one in the yard yesterday and that moss covered back was larger than a Frisbee so I got my trash can and a snow shovel then pushed/coaxed that beast in and took it to a nearby swamp. I have had one scratching at my back door, thought maybe I should open that door and the front door and let it through but wife didn't like that.


Your missing out on a prime frying skillet critter dude..lol they are great eating..


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> To all of you, I have enjoyed reading your posts this Morel season and like sharing thoughts with others that enjoy this frustrating yet rewarding interest too.
> I will be hunting hens this fall hope to add a summer time mushrooms so I will be checking the board periodically to see if anyone else is hunting anything. I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable summer.


Have a good one n you have a good summer also!


----------



## guff76

Hell yeah them snappers are moving, had one in yard also last weekend n no water for over a 1/4 mile away. N damn did it ever stink! Hell I bet a mushroom can grow faster than a turtle can travel that distance! Your right on that Vern them damn turtles are some tasty critters! Nothing like a turtle n fish fry, which I haven't had in many years.


----------



## elmgirl

It's official...I NEED HELP!!!! LOL I was up late last night, of course reading mushroom forums trying to see if I could jet on another spur of the moment Morel hunt .. . But I guess everything is too far away


----------



## Old Elm

T tom said:


> Ya that's a little personal for me to. I went out to the punkin patch last night and found one of the biggest turtles laying eggs I've ever seen. That bitch was really doing some damage and would not leave. It had a head the size of my fist. I tried to pick her up but her head came around and damn near got me, so I busted it in the head with my grubbing hoe trying to kill it. Needless to say all I did was piss that mfer OFF!
> I was not looking forward to walking back down the waist high creek.


"T tom" OldElm here, Ya may need to learn a little respect. A Gal that size is prob 45/50 years old and just going about her turtle business which they've been doing for a lot longer than we've been around. Not sure why you'd be so afraid of it?
Up here in Wisconie we have a lotta respect for our wild life & don't abuse it. If Ya wanna eat Em, which we do, then take the males. The males almost never leave the water.


----------



## deleted

Message to the Turtle:.. who's the old dude that has you by the tail ???

You will have to excuse Tom...i think it may have had something to do with his childhood...

No Tom...its not the one that you flushed down the toilet fifty years ago...its all cool now bro.


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> It's official...I NEED HELP!!!! LOL I was up late last night, of course reading mushroom forums trying to see if I could jet on another spur of the moment Morel hunt .. . But I guess everything is too far away


This may help you to find your way dear girl...


----------



## Old Elm

vern said:


> Message to the Turtle:.. who's the old dude that has you by the tail ???
> 
> You will have to excuse Tom...i think it may have had something to do with his childhood...
> 
> No Tom...its not the one that you flushed down the toilet fifty years ago...its all cool now bro.


Turtle to Vern; It's the same O'le crap every year about the end of morel season / first week in June! All the lady turtles are off laying eggs in the fields, roadsides, woods, gardens, ect & us tired O'le boys are hangin out on some log soaking up the Summer sun, and here comes that creepy OldElm. If he'd just stay in the canoe we'd be ok, but what he does is swim up real slow & quiet, then grab ya!! Damned unsporting if you ask us!


----------



## guff76

stcroix rob said:


> "T tom" OldElm here, Ya may need to learn a little respect. A Gal that size is prob 45/50 years old and just going about her turtle business which they've been doing for a lot longer than we've been around. Not sure why you'd be so afraid of it?
> Up here in Wisconie we have a lotta respect for our wild life & don't abuse it. If Ya wanna eat Em, which we do, then take the males. The males almost never leave the water.
> 
> View attachment 2328
> View attachment 2328


Really I didn't know that the females are the ones that mostly leave the water. Yea all ya gotta do is grab them by the tails n should be good. The one I had in my yard we took down to a pond.


----------



## guff76

Well I can say I learned something else this year on the ol forum, learned a lil bit about turtles that I didn't know, I just new that they tasted good lol


----------



## guff76

@stcroix rob is there a way to age a turtle or you just know by the size of them?


----------



## guff76

I'm a betting man that shrooms n turtle goes good together lol


----------



## guff76

elmgirl said:


> It's official...I NEED HELP!!!! LOL I was up late last night, of course reading mushroom forums trying to see if I could jet on another spur of the moment Morel hunt .. . But I guess everything is too far away


Well here's your chance to go to Canada, since you was talking about it


----------



## guff76

@mmh did you ever figure out what that bird was? I've been curious as to what it was also


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Well here's your chance to go to Canada, since you was talking about it


Thought about it lol


----------



## deleted

_*Just a few last minute laughs till next year...*_


----------



## deleted




----------



## O H I O

Saw these 2 box turtles during the Ohio morel season.
O H I O


----------



## deleted

vern said:


> Wade, im sure that you know what this means !!
> while we are looking for the elusive moral, the turtle starts looking for the elusive poon tang..lol
> View attachment 376


OHIO, I took this pic back on April 11th
Click the attachment above dude..


----------



## O H I O

Vern....ya mighta been invading on their privacy.


----------



## deleted




----------



## deleted

All my years i never caught them in the act...lol


----------



## elmgirl

Well this guy was just walking past in front of my house


----------



## deleted

I sure hope that you haven't cooked it yet girl.... that would be another girl trying to have some babies but i am sure that you know that...however the males are quite tasty. its been years since i had one. you must have a pond near by.


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> View attachment 2340


The question is though why did you watch them for??!!! Lol


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> I sure hope that you haven't cooked it yet girl.... that would be another girl trying to have some babies but i am sure that you know that...however the males are quite tasty. its been years since i had one. you must have a pond near by.


Ponds, lakes, and county ditches it's the county ditches where I usually see them


----------



## elmgirl

I did not know it was a female tho Vern, my daughter who has turtles says there's only two sure ways to determine the male from the female and it's the length of the tails or to flip em over which I wasn't gonna do lol she says sometimes you can tell by the Shell so how do you tell


----------



## deleted

elmgirl said:


> I did not know it was a female tho Vern, my daughter who has turtles says there's only two sure ways to determine the male from the female and it's the length of the tails or to flip em over which I wasn't gonna do lol she says sometimes you can tell by the Shell so how do you tell


its just generally known that the males stay at the pond and the girls leave the pond to go lay there eggs elsewhere. may not be exactly 100% accurate...


----------



## deleted

Just looked this up...
"*Snapping turtles* rarely leave their aquatic habitat except during the breeding season, at which time females travel great distances in search of a place to dig a nest and *lay eggs*. Some *turtles* have been found as far as a mile from the nearest water source."


----------



## Old Elm

vern said:


> its just generally known that the males stay at the pond and the girls leave the pond to go lay there eggs elsewhere. may not be exactly 100% accurate...


"OldElm" here. Vern, you are Correcto on the males rarely ever leaving the water. I pick Em up all the time but couldn't tell Ya by lookin under them what they are. Ha Ha


----------



## deleted

Holly cow that's a monster pal...must be forty pounds.


----------



## Old Elm

vern said:


> Holly cow that's a monster pal...must be forty pounds.


Big O'le Gal, Vern. Prob went all of that before she laid her eggs. When she finished up, we put her out in a wild rice bed, prob run into her again this fall when we're in there ricing. Hope so cause I'd guess her to be 50 or so. Believe it or not they get pretty smart by then, guess kinda like us as we get older too.


----------



## deleted

stcroix rob said:


> "OldElm" here. Vern, you are Correcto on the males rarely ever leaving the water. I pick Em up all the time but couldn't tell Ya by lookin under them what they are. Ha Ha
> 
> View attachment 2342


OK OldElm...here is the poop on that...If you look under the tail, the female's privates look like a hole kinda shaped like a star and its very close to the shell. On the male, it looks like a slit and its way down the tail and very obvious. so there ya go old boy...


----------



## deleted

Yeah...OK. I see you _*lurkers*_ still having a look here just o see what dumb thing i post next since the season is over now..you couldn't be here to see any critical info because there just ain't any more


----------



## wade

elmgirl said:


> Well I am still in Michigan but I will be heading home in an hour or so....I may end up writing a short novel about this trip so just giving you a fair warning before you start reading lol well the first thing I have to say is WOW.....DEFINITELY a trip to remember and what a beautiful country we have. I was a little worried at first heading up and it was storming so bad, then of all things FORGOT MY TENT!!! luckily I had left my little car at home this time around and borrowed a friends jeep patriot so ended up sleeping in the back of it was up before the sun and got very discouraged fast that I was not finding anything, so I decided to keep hunting til dark then I'd hit the road and head to the UP ended day one with about 2lbs and probably left 40 or more,that were past I got to the UP and I HAVE NEVER SEEN MOSQUITOS SO BAD Literally driving along 2 they looked like funnel clouds and could just hear them splatting on the windshield... I went to a few places however going there has definitely made me rethink ever wanting to mushroom hunt in Canada. I had no luck there however I did go to an old burn sight that I knew about (I'm pretty sure it will be a great spot in a couple days) as ppl in the town of seney said their season is just starting and one thing I've learned about burn sites and are that if you see false morels then the real deal will follow shortly and this spot was full of falsies. One awesome thing about the UP is I ran into a rather friendly dnr guy who told me they had a young moose roaming around and many ppl were seeing it right out crossing the road so I set up along the road where it had been being spotted and just before dark sure enough caught an unexpected sighting was very awesome.after that I headed back across the bridge to cheboygan co. And decided if I was going to have any real luck I was going to have to take my butt deep in the woods so after alot of convincing my friend that's what I did and I'll tell you know it was the best decision I've made all season... now not necessarily the smartest because if someone would've had a video camera I would have made a winner on America's funniest video because I saw the biggest mushroom on this hillside that I was walking sideways about midway (pretty steep hillside)and it was raining but I was bound and determined to make my was to that beautiful dead elm tree that lay on that hill to get my mushroom and with the help of my walking stick by golly I got there got the mushroom and quickly lost my footing lol slid about half way on my bottom before grabbing a tree lol the best fall I ever took because when I looked around mushrooms were everywhere! I found two awesome spots one deep deep in the woods and another spot that is just FULL of apple trees that were obviously producers lol. When I set out on this trip I said I'd either find alot or learn alot and I can say with a GREAT BIG SMILE ON MY FACE I did both. Next year I will b taking the entire month of May off and the last two weeks and first week of June I will b in Michigan lol . I cannot be exactly sure of how many I have found but the old man at the gas station said probably around ten or fifteen lbs. now a few of my mcds backs about two have morels in them that will be ate asap I also gave a bag to a man and woman at a rest stop they had never had morels until the night before at some restaurant, the man said "they were so good" wondered where he could find em all I can say is WOW this has been a great trip definitely better than my first trip hunting here! A few days ago I was so sad and did not want the season to end but now I can smile and say it ended well and as much as I am going to miss it I AM EXHAUSTED.... now I will be counting down the days only around 300 right lol I will post some pics maybe tomorrow after work right now I am going to make this dreadful drive back home and I'm sure I'll still b trying to look lol even though it's almost dark. Did I mention I could of picked another day....lol yep another place we found today as we were supposed to b leaving a couple hours ago still had some that were in fairly good shape. However must b a well known area many were out road siding it.


*WONDERFUL*


----------



## wade

vern said:


> So its a little after midnight and i just got home from the bar where i was drinking Miller HighLife, drinking shots of Tequila and singing karaoke when this heifer bellied up to the bar by me and tried to start a conversation. a little later she asked if i wanted her phone number...i asked if she had a pen, she said yes so i told her that she should get back in it before the farmer found out she was missing..


*HIGHLIFE*


----------



## wade

vern said:


> If anyone else has a comment, please fell free to speak up...thanks
> 
> OK, im heading back to the bar...mabie ill find a calf instead of another heifer this time...lmao


*Sale Price on SPRING CHICKEN $20 a Pop
*


----------



## wade

We work in our Garlic Every day now. 
Still need to go check on our campsite. 
@jack and Everyone. .
this looked good to eat, but I left it






















WHAT IS IT?


----------



## jack

WHAT IS IT?

You have Fuligo septica, the " Dog Vomit Slime Mold " Sounds tasty doesn't it......LOL It'll soon look like 1 inch brown worms.


----------



## wade

jack said:


> WHAT IS IT?
> 
> You have Fuligo septica, the " Dog Vomit Slime Mold " Sounds tasty doesn't it......LOL It'll soon look like 1 inch brown worms.


Cheech and Chong...*TASTE ! !














*


----------



## deleted

ill save the pic of her with the gun for evidence in case you dont show up next spring dude...


----------



## elmgirl

wade said:


> We work in our Garlic Every day now.
> Still need to go check on our campsite.
> @jack and Everyone. .
> this looked good to eat, but I left it
> View attachment 2363
> View attachment 2364
> View attachment 2365
> 
> WHAT IS IT?


I had similar stuff growing in three or four spots of my mulch but I thought it was **** vomit since they got in my trash


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> We work in our Garlic Every day now.
> Still need to go check on our campsite.
> @jack and Everyone. .
> this looked good to eat, but I left it
> View attachment 2363
> View attachment 2364
> View attachment 2365
> 
> WHAT IS IT?


Wade, I think you and I have a difference of opinion on what looks good to eat, Yuck.
I have read before that its not a good idea to eat any mushroom from a mulched area, probably chemicals used in the processing of it.


----------



## mmh

stcroix rob said:


> "OldElm" here. Vern, you are Correcto on the males rarely ever leaving the water. I pick Em up all the time but couldn't tell Ya by lookin under them what they are. Ha Ha
> 
> View attachment 2342


Id be afraid that somehow it could twist around and bite me in the nuggets.


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> We work in our Garlic Every day now.
> Still need to go check on our campsite.
> @jack and Everyone. .
> this looked good to eat, but I left it
> View attachment 2363
> View attachment 2364
> View attachment 2365
> 
> WHAT IS IT?


Looks like it is already battered up


----------



## deleted

_*Note to self: it was a bad idea to kiss my turtle....







*_


----------



## elmgirl

guff76 said:


> Looks like it is already battered up


Now that's just gross lol


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> _*Note to self: it was a bad idea to kiss my turtle....
> View attachment 2369
> *_


Vern this is my daughter lol she has several kinds of turtles(atleast that's what I call them she constantly corrects me cause not all of em are turtles mom!)anyway she has a small snapper and is always kissing that thing !!!!


----------



## deleted

Well...we have made over thirty-five posts having to do with Turtles so far...lmao.
God forbid i bring up anything about politics and my main man the Trumpster...


----------



## deleted

Didn't he say something about getting _Morel_ support from Billy Graham Jr. ??









oops, stop it...uh, OK...


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Well...we have made over thirty-five posts having to do with Turtles so far...lmao.
> God forbid i bring up anything about politics and my main man the Trumpster...


My good man Vern, I see and hear about politics elsewhere so please none here, this is an escape from all that.


----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> My good man Vern, I see and hear about politics elsewhere so please none here, this is an escape from all that.


My good friend mmh, we are all experts on Turtles now...pick a new topic by all means..


----------



## wade

vern said:


> My good friend mmh, we are all experts on Turtles now...pick a new topic by all means..


So I go to McDonald's. .
I place my order. ..
and they ask my name. .
for the receipt. .to call me when its ready..
But I don't think its any of their
FN Business who I am..
so i just say WEED...they smile..What?
WEED I say you can call me WEED..
WEED is Good..now a few more Smiling. 
So I stand back waiting waiting waiting. 
THEN..it happens WEED! WEED!
but I ignore them........
ORDER for WEED !!! Now Everyone is looking around Smiling


----------



## deleted

wade said:


> So I go to McDonald's. .
> I place my order. ..
> and they ask my name. .
> for the receipt. .to call me when its ready..
> But I don't think its any of their
> FN Business who I am..
> so i just say WEED...they smile..What?
> WEED I say you can call me WEED..
> WEED is Good..now a few more Smiling.
> So I stand back waiting waiting waiting.
> THEN..it happens WEED! WEED!
> but I ignore them........
> ORDER for WEED !!! Now Everyone is looking around Smiling


Well at least you didn't say your name was...Mike Hunt..lmao


----------



## noskydaddy

vern said:


> Well at least you didn't say your name was...Mike Hunt..lmao


Or "Amanda HugNKiss"
Or "Oliver ClothesOff"


----------



## deleted

noskydaddy said:


> Or "Amanda HugNKiss"
> Or "Oliver ClothesOff"


or mabie: 
Willie Stroker,
Jack Mehoff, or
Harry Kuntz...


----------



## deleted




----------



## deleted




----------



## mmh

Just checking in, hope everyone's summer has been safe and enjoyable so far. I have not hunted any summer mushrooms yet, have been working six and seven days a week and some 12 hour days.


----------



## cwlake

The chanterelles are popping now near you. Make sure to take a lot of spray.


----------



## deleted

Well with the morel season well over for me...i have been focusing my attention on my garden. 
I'm not sure if its because i live down the road from that nuclear power plant but the veggies look a little unusual this year...


----------



## deleted




----------



## Guest

Guess who's back.. Finder's back.. Actually I never left.. I've been checking in from time to time.. Haven't really had anything to post about though.. I've been busy working 10-12 hours a day, six days a week since the end of morel season.. The good news is, I think I'm finally caught back up.. I haven't had a chance to go after any summer shrooms yet, but I'm hoping to get in the woods this weekend.. I have been doing quite a bit of fishing though.. I've been hitting the river almost nightly for the past few weeks.. The bluegill have been hitting everything I throw in the water lately, and the catfish have really started coming to life this week.. My brother in law and I went out for 3 hours Wednesday night, and we caught 9 nice size channel cat between us.. I went by myself Tuesday night and caught 3 channels and a flathead in just over 3 hours.. They were all perfect eating size, but our river is so nasty here I won't eat anything that comes out of it.. My plans for the weekend are to mushroom hunt all day, and then catfish all night.. I just hope the weather cooperates.. I'll report back if I find anything.. You guys stay safe and enjoy the holiday weekend..


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Guess who's back.. Finder's back.. Actually I never left.. I've been checking in from time to time.. Haven't really had anything to post about though.. I've been busy working 10-12 hours a day, six days a week since the end of morel season.. The good news is, I think I'm finally caught back up.. I haven't had a chance to go after any summer shrooms yet, but I'm hoping to get in the woods this weekend.. I have been doing quite a bit of fishing though.. I've been hitting the river almost nightly for the past few weeks.. The bluegill have been hitting everything I throw in the water lately, and the catfish have really started coming to life this week.. My brother in law and I went out for 3 hours Wednesday night, and we caught 9 nice size channel cat between us.. I went by myself Tuesday night and caught 3 channels and a flathead in just over 3 hours.. They were all perfect eating size, but our river is so nasty here I won't eat anything that comes out of it.. My plans for the weekend are to mushroom hunt all day, and then catfish all night.. I just hope the weather cooperates.. I'll report back if I find anything.. You guys stay safe and enjoy the holiday weekend..


What river have you been fishing?


----------



## Guest

guff76 said:


> What river have you been fishing?


I fish both, the Mississinewa and that Salamonie.. The Mississinewa is the hotspot right now though.. I think the channel cats are getting ready to bed down.. Don't waste your time going out to Jalapa though.. There's a huge tree down and it's blocking the road.. You can't get back to any of the good fishing spots..


----------



## mmh

cwlake said:


> The chanterelles are popping now near you. Make sure to take a lot of spray.


Thanks CW, I do have an extended weekend so I will try to find some time to at least take a look.


----------



## mmh

vern said:


> Well with the morel season well over for me...i have been focusing my attention on my garden.
> I'm not sure if its because i live down the road from that nuclear power plant but the veggies look a little unusual this year...
> View attachment 2474
> View attachment 2475
> View attachment 2476


Vern my good man, It is my opinion that you need a part time job so you will not have to post pictures of vegetables with questionable radiation levels. I would suggest a WalMart greeter but I am pretty sure your greeting would be "Welcome to Walmart, get your shit and get out" Probably not good for business.


----------



## deleted




----------



## deleted

mmh said:


> Vern my good man, It is my opinion that you need a part time job so you will not have to post pictures of vegetables with questionable radiation levels. I would suggest a WalMart greeter but I am pretty sure your greeting would be "Welcome to Walmart, get your shit and get out" Probably not good for business.


Ive put in like ten apps with different aliases each time but they catch it every damn time...


----------



## deleted

Everybody knows that like my self, mmh is a true blue blooded American , but when he has to go to the bathroom really,really bad...he is a Russian ..., when he gets in the bathroom, he's European ...after that, he's "relieved" to be American again......


----------



## Guest

Well guys and gals, I must have pissed the mushroom gods off somehow.. This just hasn't been my year.. I looked all weekend and didn't even find one mushroom.. It's amazing how much different the woods look when the trees have leaves on them.. I think I found some promising new morel ground for next year.. So the weekend wasn't a complete bust.. I had better luck fishing.. I caught a few more channel cats last night, and I got into some decent bass wading the river this morning..


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I fish both, the Mississinewa and that Salamonie.. The Mississinewa is the hotspot right now though.. I think the channel cats are getting ready to bed down.. Don't waste your time going out to Jalapa though.. There's a huge tree down and it's blocking the road.. You can't get back to any of the good fishing spots..


Yea that's what a buddy has said bout the cats also, the temperature is just about their for them.


----------



## guff76

vern said:


> Well with the morel season well over for me...i have been focusing my attention on my garden.
> I'm not sure if its because i live down the road from that nuclear power plant but the veggies look a little unusual this year...
> View attachment 2474
> View attachment 2475
> View attachment 2476


Let's hope your not trying to preserve them n keep them for awhile lol


----------



## guff76

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I fish both, the Mississinewa and that Salamonie.. The Mississinewa is the hotspot right now though.. I think the channel cats are getting ready to bed down.. Don't waste your time going out to Jalapa though.. There's a huge tree down and it's blocking the road.. You can't get back to any of the good fishing spots..


What road are you talking about? My buddy has caught a few nice cats back by the battlefield, somewhere by the field where they do the reinactment just past where you can't drive anymore, something bout a hole in the area where he catching them....


----------



## guff76

Yea some fresh fish n some sort of shrooms sounds good, but damn if I don't have either lol


----------



## Guest

guff76 said:


> What road are you talking about? My buddy has caught a few nice cats back by the battlefield, somewhere by the field where they do the reinactment just past where you can't drive anymore, something bout a hole in the area where he catching them....


I believe the road with the tree across it is 688.. It's been blocked since the first week in May.. The only way to get back there is on foot, and it's a decent hike from the closet pull off where you can park.. The bridge on 500 is closed right now also.. You can get around it by taking back roads, but you cant fish down there right now.. They have equipment and building materials all over the place.. There are eddies and holes all over the river.. Your buddy is probably talking about trails end.. It's an ok fishing spot, but there are always people down there.. Honestly, the fishing is better before the damn.. I tend to fish the south section of the river, between Gascity and Matthews..


----------



## wade

We have been busy with our Garlic


----------



## mmh

My Grandson caught a 10 pound Largemouth in a local farm pond. He has a picture of it so the next time he's here I try to post it.


----------



## elmgirl

I don't see any mushrooms lol and I don't hear Vern....


----------



## jack

I haven't been going out much because of all the rain. Slugs are devouring all the Chanterelles in the woods. Did find a very few good Oysters ( Pleurotus pulmonarius ), Lobsters ( Hypomyces lactifluorum ), Hedgehogs ( Hydnum repandum ) and a past prime Chicken though. ( Laetiporus sulphures ) Photos aren't too great cause they were taken with my Cell Phone.


----------



## Guest

I wish we would get some rain here.. It went from raining every day to not raining at all, and the extended forecast isn't showing any rain in the near future.. I looked around for chanterelles and chickens while I was out fishing last weekend, and I didn't see any mushrooms, not even a single LBM..


----------



## deleted

*Is it march yet ???







*


----------



## Guest

It's felt like March the past couple days.. In fact, I think it may have actually been warmer last March than it's been the last couple days.. The weather has been something else this year.. 100 degrees in April and 60 degrees the last day of August.. I think mother nature may have ingested some of those magic mushrooms.. It's good to see ya though Vern.. I was worried about you.. All of those radioactive vegetables you've been consuming.. I was sure you'd mutated into the Incredible Hulk or something by now.. How's summer treating you? Have you caught any 3 eyed fish or 2 headed turtles yet?


----------



## deleted

LOL Finder..it did take me some extra time to realize that it was finally over for the year.
i waited until the fat lady sang in all of the surrounding states and there was just no one else left to live vicariously through hehehe...it was just time to hang up my hat as it were.
for now i am just concentrating my efforts on my herbal garden.. with enough effort...i can see those two headed turtles.
you are right about this weather, its been in the fifties several nights lately. he remnants of the hurricane passed right over my head and it rained for 24 straight hours non stop, i have never seen that before in my life...
you should drop by and see my garden dude...it defiantly helps to pass the time..lmfao...


----------



## Guest

vern said:


> LOL Finder..it did take me some extra time to realize that it was finally over for the year.
> i waited until the fat lady sang in all of the surrounding states and there was just no one else left to live vicariously through hehehe...it was just time to hang up my hat as it were.
> for now i am just concentrating my efforts on my herbal garden.. with enough effort...i can see those two headed turtles.
> you are right about this weather, its been in the fifties several nights lately. he remnants of the hurricane passed right over my head and it rained for 24 straight hours non stop, i have never seen that before in my life...
> you should drop by and see my garden dude...it defiantly helps to pass the time..lmfao...
> View attachment 3141


Wow!! that is beautiful Vern.. The fan leaves are even covered in sugar.. You definitely know what you are doing.. I miss growing my own smoke almost as much as I miss morel season.. I had a hard time letting go this year also.. I think it was because I had such a shitty year.. I would love to see your garden and pick your brain about growing techniques sometime.. I'm planning on heading down to your part of the state sometime this fall to hunt for hen of the woods.. I'm not sure when yet, my work schedule has been a bitch lately, but I'll definitely let you know when I'm coming down..


----------



## elmgirl

Found a good chicken today but need help identifying this edible or no


----------



## Neecienee

Not sure but perhaps a honey mushroom?


----------



## deleted

wowsers, Sept. and six of you liked my post..lmao. didn't know that many of you were still hanging around like me. just cant seem to stay away...
no problem finder, im very near Louisville Ky just across the river in S. Ind. you are welcome to drop by anytime for a taste. just hit me up when you are ready dude, love to have ya.
I still hope that we can get up a group in central Ind this coming spring for a potluck or something a little more organized and we can all partake together..lol
Lets keep in touch guys and gals. love this early fall like weather we are having down here. already in the fifty's at night and seventies during the day...love it.
peace out...Vern
PS: you could stop by and bring elmgirl with you, ive had a crush on her since we met on here...mabie shes looking for a sugar daddy...


----------



## Barnacle

vern said:


> LOL Finder..it did take me some extra time to realize that it was finally over for the year.
> i waited until the fat lady sang in all of the surrounding states and there was just no one else left to live vicariously through hehehe...it was just time to hang up my hat as it were.
> for now i am just concentrating my efforts on my herbal garden.. with enough effort...i can see those two headed turtles.
> you are right about this weather, its been in the fifties several nights lately. he remnants of the hurricane passed right over my head and it rained for 24 straight hours non stop, i have never seen that before in my life...
> you should drop by and see my garden dude...it defiantly helps to pass the time..lmfao...
> View attachment 3141


Best picture I've seen on this site yet! You obviously know what your doing. Do you like fox farms stuff? I just got some tiger bloom and big bloom.


----------



## deleted

Barnacle said:


> Best picture I've seen on this site yet! You obviously know what your doing. Do you like fox farms stuff? I just got some tiger bloom and big bloom.


Yes Barnacle, always foxfarm. i use those same items. that pic is slightly embellished by the led lighting but tasted as good as i looks...lol
took that pic last year with a very lucky snap on my phone


----------



## deleted

of coarse all of this takes place in my summer home in Colorado....


----------



## misskay

elmgirl said:


> Found a good chicken today but need help identifying this edible or no
> View attachment 3184
> View attachment 3183


 Looks like Jack-o-Lantern


----------



## elmgirl

vern said:


> wowsers, Sept. and six of you liked my post..lmao. didn't know that many of you were still hanging around like me. just cant seem to stay away...
> no problem finder, im very near Louisville Ky just across the river in S. Ind. you are welcome to drop by anytime for a taste. just hit me up when you are ready dude, love to have ya.
> I still hope that we can get up a group in central Ind this coming spring for a potluck or something a little more organized and we can all partake together..lol
> Lets keep in touch guys and gals. love this early fall like weather we are having down here. already in the fifty's at night and seventies during the day...love it.
> peace out...Vern
> PS: you could stop by and bring elmgirl with you, ive had a crush on her since we met on here...mabie shes looking for a sugar daddy...


Lol you always make me laugh


----------



## deleted

*Its still six more months...








I cant take it anymore...*


----------



## Barnacle

vern said:


> *Its still six more months...
> View attachment 3424
> 
> I cant take it anymore...*


Vern How's the "Colorado" garden coming? I have one plant and it's been almost 20 yrs since I've grown anything. How do you know when to harvest?


----------



## deleted

Barnacle said:


> Vern How's the "Colorado" garden coming? I have one plant and it's been almost 20 yrs since I've grown anything. How do you know when to harvest?


----------



## deleted

Mr. Barnacle, probably should drop me an email at [email protected]. i would gladly talk about it there. this may not be the best forum for discussion. 
P.S....i will not reply to any other emails from anyone else unless i know them pretty well.
peace out...Vern


----------



## Guest

"Largemouth live in lakes not rivers," they said.. "You're wasting your time fishing in that river, it's nothing but carp and catfish," they said.. "You must not be a very good fisherman," I said..
#MississinewaRiverBass #ToldYaSo


----------



## mmh

Anyone hunting hens this fall in N.E. Indiana?


----------



## Guest

mmh said:


> Anyone hunting hens this fall in N.E. Indiana?


I've kind of half ass been looking for hens while I'm out fishing but I haven't found anything yet.. I haven't ventured very deep into the woods though.. The fishing has been on fire the past couple weeks and most of my free time has been spent wading the river..


----------



## deleted

finderoftheshrooms said:


> "Largemouth live in lakes not rivers," they said.. "You're wasting your time fishing in that river, it's nothing but carp and catfish," they said.. "You must not be a very good fisherman," I said..
> #MississinewaRiverBass #ToldYaSo
> 
> View attachment 3446


nice goin finder...looks to be about two pounds.


----------



## Guest

I didn't have any scales with me, so I'm not sure what it weighed, but it was 24 3/4 inches long.. I'm guessing it weighs between 4 and 5lbs.. I've caught bigger Largemouth out of the reservoirs, but nothing even close to that size out of the river.. DNR tried to tell me it was a small mouth until I showed him the picture.. He said Largemouth are not native to the river, and it must have swam up stream from the reservoir.. Which is about 20 miles away from where I caught it.. Regardless of how it got in the river, It's going on my wall, right next to my 5lb small mouth.. Big Bass are not easy to come by in Indiana rivers..


----------



## Guest

Finder strikes again.. Fishing the calm before the storm.. Caught these guys with a 4" grub rigged on a drop shot.. The big guy was 23" and the smaller one was just a hair under 18".. Wish I had some fresh shrooms to go with these guys, they're going in my frying pan..


----------



## tommyjosh

What kind of forest is in Indiana


----------



## deleted

tommyjosh said:


> What kind of forest is in Indiana


its all right here dude...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Indiana_state_forests


----------



## tommyjosh

vern said:


> its all right here dude...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Indiana_state_forests


Thanks 
Found these in one weekend last year in Indiana


----------



## elmgirl

I want to skip to March please!!!!!
Found record number of chicken this year sooo many I began leaving them behind... 
not a single hen?


----------



## tommyjosh

When do you guys start seeing your morels down there


----------



## ckorte

Found these growing on a willow tree. Anyone have any idea what they are?


----------



## tommyjosh

ckorte said:


> View attachment 3488
> Found these growing on a willow tree. Anyone have any idea what they are?


May be a vacuouas weeper


----------



## jack

ckorte said:


> View attachment 3488
> Found these growing on a willow tree. Anyone have any idea what they are?


They are Pholiotas. Most are toxic.


----------



## tommyjosh

jack said:


> They are Pholiotas. Most are toxic.


What do u mean most are toxic.


----------



## jack

Most of the Pholiota are not recommended for the table because they cause gastric upsets, and also are pretty hard to distinguish, which is which. For instance some people can eat them with no ill effects and some eat them and become ill, even though it's the same mushroom. Pholiota squarrosa is edible but has an almost identical look-alike that is poisonous. To me it's not worth taking a chance.


----------



## tommyjosh

jack said:


> Most of the Pholiota are not recommended for the table because they cause gastric upsets, and also are pretty hard to distinguish, which is which. For instance some people can eat them with no ill effects and some eat them and become ill, even though it's the same mushroom. Pholiota squarrosa is edible but has an almost identical look-alike that is poisonous. To me it's not worth taking a chance.


Interesting


----------



## engalwood

Miss u fers. Lol Damnnnn is it March yet haha


----------



## deleted

tommyjosh said:


> When do you guys start seeing your morels down there


first week of April for me in Clark Co.


----------



## deleted




----------



## Guest

Great news ladies, gentlemen, and gender neutral people.. Only four more months until Morel season starts.. I have a new plan for 2018.. I'm just gonna take the whole month of April off work and go mushroom hunting every day.. Victory will be mine..


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Me too finder since I retired two weeks ago. Don't forget to save a week or more for May.


----------



## jack

morelas must-shroom said:


> Me too finder since I retired two weeks ago. Don't forget to save a week or more for May.


Don't you just love it !! Although, it's a little early for you to have it really sink in. I retired earlier then I planned on and actually wish I would have done it earlier yet !


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Great news ladies, gentlemen, and gender neutral people.. Only four more months until Morel season starts.. I have a new plan for 2018.. I'm just gonna take the whole month of April off work and go mushroom hunting every day.. Victory will be mine..


Can’t tell if your serious


----------



## tommyjosh

vern said:


> first week of April for me in Clark Co.


Where’s Clark


----------



## morelas must-shroom

jack said:


> Don't you just love it !! Although, it's a little early for you to have it really sink in. I retired earlier then I planned on and actually wish I would have done it earlier yet !


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Yes Jack, I am loving it. It hasn't sunk in completely yet, but having every day off to hunt deer,mushrooms and fish is great! !! I only had 12 days of vacation for the last 15 years. Now when I on vacation I can go for 3 or 4 weeks at a time instead of 1. I already have 3 shrooming trips planned up your way this spring. Never really hunted for the early black shrooms, but I am this year.


----------



## deleted

looks like we almost have enough retired old dudes to start our own forum...lmao
in the off season we could discuss aching backs, stiff joints, and joints that aren't as stiff as they used to be...hehe


----------



## deleted

tommyjosh said:


> Where’s Clark


Clark is down in the southeast corner across the river from Louisville Ky my friend.


----------



## noskydaddy

Hey everyone. Just stopping in to say HI to all you fine fungi hunters. 
And to VERN as well. 

Happy Holidays.


----------



## deleted

_*Tick, Tick, Tick...only about 90 more days down here !!







*_


----------



## jack

About 4 1/2 months before I can have this again !


----------



## sb

Hi Jack --
You don't freeze or dry any Morels?

Happy New Years to all 'Shroomers & all posters to this site and to all readers of this site.


----------



## jack

SB, I have dried morels left from quit a few years. I just want fresh ones with a good Steak.....


----------



## sb

Got that!

I have to occasionally remind myself that I have many varieties of dried mushrooms to eat or cook with.

Well . . . then there are also the two medicinal mushroom extracts that I take daily and the one medicinal mushroom powder that I take with every cooked cereal breakfast.

Hmnnn . . . think I'll reconstitute some dried Maitake - Hen of the Woods fronds and try them soon in a recipe. I haven't done that in several years.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Happy New Year everyone.
Jack, would you say May 1st is on average a good time to hunt black morels in northern Michigan?


----------



## mmh

Hope everyone had an enjoyable and safe holiday season.


----------



## jack

Morels must shroom, Yes , early May , sometimes middle to late April.


----------



## jack

sb said:


> I have to occasionally remind myself that I have many varieties of dried mushrooms to eat or cook with.


Me too. I have a small up-right filled with Chants and Fall mushrooms, also a ton of dried.


----------



## tommyjosh

In Indiana is it hilly is it worth going there is it just mainly elms to look for?


----------



## elmgirl

Hope everyone had a great New Year!!! Counting down the days for morel season


----------



## deleted




----------



## morelsxs

Happy new year. So glad to be back on here and seeing everyone! Lookin' frwd to a good year but already concerned with the back and forth of the freezing and thawing over here in PA.


----------



## tommyjosh

morelsxs said:


> Happy new year. So glad to be back on here and seeing everyone! Lookin' frwd to a good year but already concerned with the back and forth of the freezing and thawing over here in PA.


Same with us it's like that in minnesota


----------



## sfthnc

Hi everyone, I'm new to hunting morels. 2017 brought me no luck hunting in Lake county. Oak Ridge Prairie was flooded mid-April. I've got a bicycle and the Erie-Lackawanna trail for starters this season.


----------



## Guest

What do we have, 5 more weeks of winter, and about 8 more weeks until the first shrooms start popping in southern Indiana? I know I'm ready to get out of this damn house and back into the woods.. A lot can change in two months, but as of right now, the extended weather forecast is showing perfect conditions for this year's morel season.. I hope they are right.. I need to redeem myself after last year..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> What do we have, 5 more weeks of winter, and about 8 more weeks until the first shrooms start popping in southern Indiana? I know I'm ready to get out of this damn house and back into the woods.. I know a lot can change in two months, but as of right now, the extended weather forecast is showing perfect conditions for this year's morel season.. I hope they are right.. I need to redeem myself after last year..
> View attachment 3558
> 
> View attachment 3556


Wow,wow,wow already in the 60-70s there here in Minneosta we’re at -15


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> Wow,wow,wow already in the 60-70s there here in Minneosta we’re at -15


That's the forecast for April.. It's still cold and miserable here in Indiana also.. I think the high today was about 25..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's the forecast for April.. It's still cold and miserable here in Indiana also.. I think the high today was about 25..


Well the seasons getting closer


----------



## mmh

sfthnc said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to hunting morels. 2017 brought me no luck hunting in Lake county. Oak Ridge Prairie was flooded mid-April. I've got a bicycle and the Erie-Lackawanna trail for starters this season.


Welcome aboard the board. ( I got that one from Vern ) There is a guy on this board that is very knowledgeable and lives near you. Noskydaddy will be able to give you accurate timing on fruiting and other info. Also keep an eye out for a guy named Jack. He lives in Northern MI but can answer most any question you have on morels and many other mushrooms.


----------



## mmh

tommyjosh said:


> Wow,wow,wow already in the 60-70s there here in Minneosta we’re at -15





vern said:


> View attachment 3545


Why didn't that picture show your beard?


----------



## mmh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> What do we have, 5 more weeks of winter, and about 8 more weeks until the first shrooms start popping in southern Indiana? I know I'm ready to get out of this damn house and back into the woods.. A lot can change in two months, but as of right now, the extended weather forecast is showing perfect conditions for this year's morel season.. I hope they are right.. I need to redeem myself after last year..
> View attachment 3558
> 
> View attachment 3556


Amazing forecast for this time of year, Here In chilly Northern IN, Monday and Tuesday 60 and 63 then temps back down.


----------



## Guest

mmh said:


> Amazing forecast for this time of year, Here In chilly Northern IN, Monday and Tuesday 60 and 63 then temps back down.


If that forecast holds true, this year's season should start right on time.. I just hope we don't get a warm spell in late March or early April, followed by a hard freeze, like we did last year.. That kills the morels before they even have a chance to pop.. I can't have another season like I did last year.. I've already made my mind up, this year I'll travel to the ends of the earth to find morels if I have to..


----------



## Trez

parrothead said:


> Guy on Kentucky bd. said he found some in Jefferson Co. Kentucky which is L-ville area.


I live close to Louisville Kentucky. Harrison county Indiana.
I'm looking for a group to hunt wild mushrooms with.
People call me Greg...... Cuz that's my name


----------



## Trez

pamorelsxs said:


> I saw the dot on his map but the report said Jefferson, Indiana. I mapped it just to see how close to OH it was. It's slightly NW of Indianapolis. Was a little shocked to see a find anywhere in Indiana this early. I may be headed to OH sooner than later . . . .





parrothead said:


> Wonder if that is Jefferson County?


 I'm looking for a group of wild mushroom hunters to hunt with. I live in Harrison county Indiana


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Trez said:


> I live close to Louisville Kentucky. Harrison county Indiana.
> I'm looking for a group to hunt wild mushrooms with.
> People call me Greg...... Cuz that's my name


@Trez found some of the many red russula species.


----------



## Trez

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> @Trez found some of the many red russula species.


Yeah I have too . The red ones growing in my mother's backyard had gills. What's odd is the gills are spaced far apart. A read they are edible but not remarkable. I dumped them by my driveway. I'd like to see them grow just to look at them. The green mushroom, I read it was edible but I didn't need it because I had one. I used it to seed the ground on my place too.
I started chanterelles here just by crumbling up chanterelles and drop on the ground under trees.


----------

